# China with Pakistan



## ghazi52

China Pak Solidarity ............China in Action: 2 tons of masks,test kit ventilators, medical protective clothes worth 67 million rupees successfully handed over at Khunjerab.. The supplies will be handed over to Government of Gilgit-Baltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
15 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

2nd plane carrying Medical supplies has landed in Karachi

Received 56,000 testing kits from China on behalf of Federal Government. InshAllah this will help us speed up the screening process.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, China stand with each other in difficult times: *

March 28, 2020








Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi on Saturday said Pakistan and China stand with each other in difficult times, as he arrived at the Islamabad International Airport to receive a team of Chinese medical experts.

Addressing the Chinese media, the foreign minister said China has once again shown the world their friendship with Pakistan.

“China once again has shown to the world they are friends of Pakistan, they care for us, we stand with each other in difficult times.”

Chinese billionaire Jack Ma’s Foundation and Alibaba Foundation sent another aircraft carrying medical supplies to Pakistan.

The Chinese Embassy in Pakistan said two tonnes of supplies worth Rs67 million were delivered to Karachi, including face masks, test kits, ventilators and personal protective equipment.

The special flight also brought a team of eight Chinese doctors on a two-week visit to assess the steps taken by the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) government to combat the virus.

Xinjiang government also provided 50,000 masks each to the federal capital, as well as to the Sindh government.

So far, China has donated 12,000 test kits, 300,000 masks, 10,000 protective suits and US$4m – to build an isolation hospital – to Pakistan.

“I was in China to express my solidarity with the Chinese people and today I’m here to receive the medical team. We are grateful, this is a unique relationship. And such times tell us how close we are to each other,” the foreign minister said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

March 27, 2020

ISLAMABAD- Prime Minister Imran Khan on Thursday broke ground for the construction of a 252-bed Isolation Hospital and Infectious Disease Center in the federal capital.

Accompanied by Special Assistant to PM on Health Dr Zafar Mirza, Chairman National Disaster Management Authority Lieutenant General Muhammad Afzal, Director General Frontier Works Organization Major General Kamal Azfar, Chief Commissioner Islamabad Amir Ahmed Ali and Chinese Ambassador in Pakistan Yao Jing, the Prime Minister also inspected* a 50-bed quarantine facility, set up at Pak-China Friendship Center.*

The isolation hospital would be constructed by the Frontier Works Organization near National Institute of Health over 40-kanal land, using the pre-fabricated light gauge steel structure. The hospital is expected to be completed by 10th of May this year.

*The Chinese government would fund the construction of the facility that had extended the assistance of around $4 million. *The project consists of seven patients’ blocks – four male and three female – a laboratory and diagnostics block and another for accommodation of doctors and paramedics.

It would be developed as fully air-tight facility with all doors to be operated through sensors to avoid any human contact.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Another consignment of medical supplies from iron-friend China has arrived at Khunjerab Pass






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A Chinese consignment of 15 ventilators, 300000 medical masks, 20000 N-95- disposable coveralls reached Pakistan today.
Chinese Ambassador handed l over supplies to Chairman NDMA Lt Gen Afzal.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese state owned enterprise Metallurgical Corporation of China (MCC ) Resources Development Company (Pvt.) Limited (MRDL) and Saindak Metals Limited (SML) have jointly distributed ration packets to about 300 families of six villages nearby the Saindak Project.

Every single family got a ration packet including 20 kg flour, 3 litres cooking oil, 10 kg rice and 2 kg sugar during a ceremony held in Chaghi.

In its efforts to help the local people and keep the operation of the Saindak Project, the Chinese company also ensures the uninterrupted water and power supply from the Project site to surrounding villages.

The ceremony was ended amidst a friendly atmosphere of “Pak-China Dosti Zindabad ” cheered by the local people.

Meanwhile, MCC has immediately purchased a batch of anti-pandemic supplies costing over 43 million rupees, including masks, testing kits, protection suits, goggles, gloves and temperature guns which will arrive Pakistan by chartered flight during this week.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD, *Apr 02 (APP):The first Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) 777 aircraft on Thursday arrived in Islamabad with 14 tonnes of safety equipment and protective gears from China.

National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) Spokesperson in statement informed that the consignment reached from China has brought100 thermal scanners and other personal protective equipment.

“There are a to around 9 million masks, 60,000 eyeglasses and over 3,300 safety suits in personal protective equipment,” he said.

Besides, two and a half million gloves, thermometers and other temperature gauging devices were also included in the equipment..


https://www.app.com.pk/pia-777-aircraft-brings-14-tonnes-safety-equipment-ndma/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A Chinese company will donate Pakistan 20 suites of quarantine house which are made by 3D printer technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Red Cross Society of China sends RMB 4.56 million medical supplies to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Allah (swt) bless the people of China for these great gestures. 

Pakistan and China. Forged from the same iron.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Medical Team shows solidarity with Pakistan.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese doctors hail steps taken by Punjab govt to curb coronavirus spread*







Photo: Twitter
Chinese health experts hailed steps taken by the Punjab government to curb the spread of the virus in the province. 

The remarks were made by a delegation of Chinese doctors, which is in Pakistan to help the local authorities fight the coronavirus pandemic met Chief Minister Usman Buzdar in Lahore today.

Speaking on the occasion, the Chinese doctors underlined the need of continuation of lockdown for at least twenty eight days to halt the spread of coronavirus.

"Social distancing is the key to stop the spread of the virus and authorities should ensure lockdown for 28 days," the experts recommended CM Buzdar.

The Punjab government had imposed a lockdown on March 23 for 14 days after a spike in the cases but restrictions were relaxed to ensure smooth supply of essential items.

Currently, the province leads the nation-wide tally of confirmed cases with over 1,100 patients.

Clarifying a myth that the virus does not survive in high temperatures, the doctors said there was no evidence that the virus would not spread in the summer.

The experts, who have earlier worked in China's epicentre Wuhan, told the officials to contain the virus as soon as possible.

Coronavirus patient should be treated at quarantine centres or at hospitals rather than being kept at home," they said,

Briefing on the passive immunisation method for COVID-19 treatment, they said in critical circumstances plasma treatment is proved useful. "Three anti-viral drugs have also been used successfully."

The experts also endorsed the SOPs of the Punjab government to contain the virus and for the treatment of patients and also shared their experiences with the provincial authorities during their posting in Wuhan.

CM Buzdar thanked the support and assistance provided by the Chinese government to Pakistan in time of need and said the friendship between the two countries have stood the test of time.

The efficiency with which Chinese authorities have fought the battle against the epidemic is an example for the whole world and Pakistan would learn lesson your experiences, Buzdar said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Supply of 11,000 pounds of medical equipment from China to Balochistan.
*

چین کی جانب سےبلوچستان کے لئے11,000 پونڈ وزنی طبی سازو سامان کی فراہمی….
چین نے خصوصی طور پر بلوچستان کے لئے طبی سازوسامان کی ایک کھیپ بھیجی ہے تاکہ انہیں کووڈ -19 سے لڑنے میں مدد مل سکے۔تفصیلات کے مطابق دی میٹرولوجیکل کسنٹریکشن کمپنی (ایم سی سی)آف چائینہ نے 11 ہزار پونڈ وزنی طبی سازوسامان فراہم کیا ہے جس میں این -95 ،ماسک ، ٹیسٹنگ اور سیفٹی کٹس اور دیگر ادویات شامل ہیں جن کو کووڈ-19 کے پھیلاؤ کو روکنے کے لئے تیار کیا گیا ہے۔

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: 
The National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) on Friday received the first consignment of the medical relief equipment, procured with the financial assistance from the National Disaster Risk Management Fund (NDRMF) amid pandemic outbreak in the country.

The consignment, which reached Islamabad airport from China on Friday, included medical equipment such as PCR testing kits, mobile X-ray machines, Chinese KN95 masks, disposable medical masks and water-impermeable surgical gowns.

The NDMA is procuring health products in a phased manner. Till date, the authority had procured 36,000 screening kits, 14 X-ray machines, 196 clinical ICU ventilators, 150,000 KN95 masks, 2 million disposable medical masks, 40 large biosafety cabinets, 30,000 water-impermeable surgical gowns, besides PPE, under the grant financing from the NDRMF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*President thanks Chinese doctors’ team*
April 10, 2020
https://tribune.com.pk/story/2194766/1-president-thanks-chinese-doctors-team/







ISLAMABAD: President Dr Arif Alvi on Thursday thanked the Chinese medical team for visiting Pakistan when it was relentlessly engaged in containing the spread of the novel coronavirus.

The appreciation came during a meeting with the eight-member team of Chinese doctors and medical experts. The team was led by Dr Ma Minghui, an expert in infectious diseases.

The president particularly thanked the Chinese government for dispatching the team to Pakistan at such a critical and momentous time. Dr Alvi underscored that the COVID-19 has become a threat to the global health system and massive efforts were required to deal with the dangers posed by the virus.

It was reiterated by the president that both Pakistan and China needed to deepen their cooperation in battling infectious diseases.

He underlined that there should be more exchanges between medical and health professionals of both countries to chalk out strategies to effectively contain the spread of such epidemics in the future.

He particularly noted that Chinese leadership had undertaken massive and incredible efforts to control the epidemic and expressed delight that the lockdown from Wuhan city had now been lifted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PIA special plane with 50 donated ventilators, equip & PPEs left Chengdu for Islamabad today. One plane of relief goods from Beijing went yesterday. All out efforts by all in Embassy to help NDMA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A special PIA flight carrying relief supplies including gloves and testing kits worth three million dollars from Beijing has reached Islamabad

Spokesperson NDMA said that PIA’s flight PK-852 carrying 14 tons of medical equipment including 100 thermal scanners, 0.9 million masks, 60 thousand glasses 3,000 protective gears and Mobile X-ray machines has reached Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Plane carrying medical supplies from China reaches Islamabad*

ISLAMABAD: Another plane carrying medical aid from China arrived in Islamabad on Saturday, the National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) said.

According to chairman NDMA, the supplies, that include 59 ventilators, about 936kg of surgical masks, protective suits, safety lenses, thermometers, and 1720 kg of unstitched cloth for surgical gowns, will be distributed to all provinces accordingly.

Speaking to the media, Chairman NDMA Lt General Mohammad Afzal stated that the consignment that arrived on Saturday was received by Minister of Climate Change Zartaj Gul at Islamabad International Airport.

He also said that Pakistan had the capacity to test virus patients across the country for another 75 days. "The supply of goods that arrived from China will be sent out to all small-scale hospitals in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and other provinces," he said.

The chairman went on to say that all supplies were purchased on the finances allocated by the federal government, and no provincial funds were used for the procurement of the medical relief equipment. “Army chief has also ensured testing facility in 11 army laboratories," he informed reporters.

Another shipment of resources from China was received by NDMA on Friday. The consignment included medical equipment such as PCR testing kits, mobile X-ray machines, Chinese KN95 masks, disposable medical masks and water-impermeable surgical gowns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

China in action: Jiangsu Province of China presents epidemic prevention materials to its sister province - Punjab in the fight against COVID-19. The supply is on the way to Pakistani Embassy in Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dbc

ghazi52 said:


> .



love and concern for local killies??


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Airforce flying Chinese medical experts to Karachi.







dbc said:


> love and concern for local killies??


Killies = villages in Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*China assures Pakistan of continued support in fight against coronavirus*

Thu, Apr 16, 2020









BEIJING: China’s State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi spoke to Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi on Thursday, saying that China would continue to provide all possible support to Pakistan amid the coronavirus crisis.

“We will continue to provide all possible support according to the needs of Pakistan to help it overcome the epidemic as soon as possible,” he said.

According to a statement issued by Chinese Foreign Ministry here on Thursday morning, Wang Yi said that at a critical moment in China’s fight against the epidemic, President Dr. Arif Alvi paid a special visit to China and expressed his firm support for Pakistan to Chinese leaders, adding, “China will bear this in mind.”

He said that at present, the Pakistan’s epidemic situation also had an impact on the Chinese people. All sectors of Chinese society had acted spontaneously and actively donated money and materials to provide assistance to Pakistani brothers and sisters within their ability, he added.

Wang Yi said that the Chinese government had provided Pakistan with multiple batches of material assistance, and had also dispatched medical expert groups to hold expert video conferences to share prevention and treatment experience.

Foreign Minister Qureshi expressed gratitude to China for its valuable support to Pakistan’s fight against the virus.

“Faced with this unprecedented global public health and economic crisis, China’s measures are precise and powerful, and have achieved positive results. Pakistan appreciates this,” he added.

He said that Pakistan was willing to further cooperate closely with China and continuously deepen the all-weather strategic cooperative partnership between the two countries in the process of anti-epidemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

(Huseyn Shaheed Suhrawardy and Zhou Enlai signing the Treaty of Friendship Between China and Pakistan in Beijing 1951.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Three Gorges Corporation(TGC) donated RMB 10 Million worth of ventilators & PPE to Pakistan. These will be delivered to Pakistan by 3 planes of TGC. A medical team will also be sent to assist Pakistan.







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Team of Chinese doctors headed by Maj Gen Huang Qingzhen arrived in Pakistan today with key medical supplies to support COVID19 efforts in next 2 months. CJCSC Gen Nadeem Raza & other senior Pak military officials welcomed them & thanked China 







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Second medical supplies consignment from China reaches Pakistan*






PID
A second consignment of medical emergency relief items from China reached Pakistan, the Inter- Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Saturday.

According to the ISPR, the medical supplies include PCR testing Kits, surgical masks, protective coverall suits, N95 masks, and ventilators.

The Chinese medical team headed by Major General Huang Qingzhen had arrived in Pakistan on Friday.




Chinese Emb Pakistan

✔@CathayPak
Thank you @pid_gov @OfficialDGISPR for acknowledging China’s efforts in helping Pakistan in times of difficulty. Friend in need is friend indeed. Together we can make difference. Ramadan Mubarak!#UnitedWeFight#COVID-19. https://twitter.com/pid_gov/status/1254036056363630592 …

Govt of Pakistan

@pid_gov

2nd sortie of medical emergency relief items against COVID19 from People Republic of China reached Pakistan today, including PCR testing Kits, surgical masks, protective suits, N95 masks and ventilators: ISPR#PakChinaFriendship


9:30 AM - Apr 25, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

Chinese medical team comprising specialists in disease control, pulmonologists, ICU, infectious disease and control, testing, and nursing experts will stay in Pakistan for two months in order to facilitate the health professionals fighting COVID-10 on the frontline.

The Chinese medical team will provide guidance and share expertise with doctors and paramedics for COVID-19 treatment at various hospitals across the country, read the official communique.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The final batch of locust control materials arrived at the Port of Karachi . China has supported Pakistan with 300,000 Litres Malathion ULV and 50 sets of vehicle-mounted sprayers//

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

China Fed of Peace & Development , CFPD made a generous donation of 3,000,000 surgical masks to help Pak fight COVID19. Friendship that have stood the test of time and change are surely the best. #PakChinafriendship

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

“Since the outbreak of Covid-19 in Pakistan, China has extended tremendous support to Pakistan to fight the pandemic. The Chinese government has so far provided us with $4 million in cash donations in addition to 390 ventilators, 330,000 testing kits, 830,000 N95 masks, 5.8 million surgical masks, 42,000 protective suits, and millions of other PPEs”, said the Foreign Office spokesperson Ayesha Farooqui during the weekly media briefing here.

“Pakistan also received critical medical supplies including a vast quantity of disposable surgical masks, KN-95 masks, testing kits, protective clothing, and portable ventilators from the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) and Three Gorges Corporation.

Jack Ma Foundation has provided two batches of medical supplies, over 500,000 face masks including N95 masks and a number of ventilators”, said the spokesperson.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*DG ISPR*
ISPR PRESS RELEASE - 79/2020

Rawalpindi, 12 May 2020: H.E Mr Yao Jing, Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), today.
During the meeting matters of mutual interest including regional security issues and COVID-19 were discussed. COAS expressed gratitude for China's support related to immediate medical supplies and all other assistance including visit of Chinese medical experts to help Pakistan fight the pandemic.
Visiting dignitary also re-assured China's continued support for Pakistan at all forums.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Another PIA flight from China carrying medical supplies arrives in Pakistan

May 12, 2020








Another PIA flight carrying seventh consignment of goods consisting of 18 tons of medical, testing and safety equipment arrived Pakistan today from China.

According to spokesperson of the National Disaster Management Authority, this consignment* include 46 X-Ray machines, 177000 VTMs, 760000 RNA Extractors for testing and 1146000 different types of masks.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD- Prime Minister Imran Khan broke ground for the construction of a 252-bed Isolation Hospital and Infectious Disease Center here in the federal capital on Mar 25, 2020. .

Accompanied by Special Assistant to PM on Health Dr Zafar Mirza, Chairman National Disaster Management Authority Lieutenant General Muhammad Afzal, Director General Frontier Works Organization Major General Kamal Azfar, Chief Commissioner Islamabad Amir Ahmed Ali and Chinese Ambassador in Pakistan Yao Jing, the Prime Minister also inspected a *50-bed quarantine facility, set up at Pak-China Friendship Center.*

The isolation hospital would be constructed by the Frontier Works Organization near National Institute of Health over 40-kanal land, using the pre-fabricated light gauge steel structure. The hospital is expected to be completed by 10th of May this year.

*The Chinese government would fund the construction of the facility that had extended the assistance of around $4 million.* The project consists of seven patients’ blocks – four male and three female – a laboratory and diagnostics block and another for accommodation of doctors and paramedics.
.






..














.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

May 14, 2020

Two special flights from China, carrying COVID-19 donated and procured relief items left for Pakistan this morning.

The flights from Shanghai and Chengdu will further strengthen Pak-China iron clad friendship.

So far, 25 total flights have been handled by Pakistan mission in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

2nd batch of supplies from Jack Ma Foundation and Alibaba Group Foundation including ventilators, face shields, test kits and disposable protective clothing arrived at Karachi on May 15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China rejects India’s objection over construction of Diamer-Bhasha Dam
*
May 15, 2020






BEIJING, May 15 (APP):China on Friday rejected the objection raised by India over construction of Diamer-Bhasha Dam and said economic cooperation between China and Pakistan was aimed at promoting economic development and improving the well-being of the local population.

“China and Pakistan conduct the economic cooperation in order to promote the economic development and improve the well-being of the local population,” Chinese Foreign Ministry’s Spokesperson Zhao Lijian said while responding to a question about construction of the dam during his regular briefing here.

About Indian External Affairs Ministry’s stance, he said that China’s position on the issue of Kashmir was consistent.

The spokesperson said the project was mutually beneficial and win-win for the two all-weather friends and strategic cooperative partners.

Prime Minister Imran Khan had directed to immediately start construction activities of the dam after all issues related to critically important Daimer-Bhasha Dam, including settlement, detailed road-map for mobilization of financial resources, were resolved.

The Diamer-Bhasha Dam is a 4,500-megawatt project with an estimated cost of US$ 15 billion and would be one of the largest dams in the world after completion.

The project, being termed as a positive stimulus for Pakistan’s economy, will not only create 16,500 jobs but also generate 4,500 MW of electricity.

The project will also irrigate 1.2 million acres of agricultural land while extending the life of Tarbela Dam by 35 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese enterprise donates 2 automatic intelligent mask production lines to help Pakistan build mask industry*

May 16, 2020





BEIJING, May 16 (APP):Xuzhou Xunyike System Technology, a leading high-tech enterprise providing integrated solutions for intelligent manufacturing has donated two automatic intelligent mask production lines to help Pakistan build the mask industry.

Each machine has a capacity to produce 100,000 masks per day, Qin Ping, General Manager of Xunyike, located in Xiangcheng District of Suzhou, said in an interview.

The production line donated to Pakistan, through Pakistan Embassy in Beijing, can ensure fully automatic production.

It can also ensure remote data collection, debugging and maintenance services by giving operating instructions in Suzhou.

“There is no mask industry in Pakistan, so we are donating the production lines to help Pakistan build the mask industry,” he told Economic Daily-China Economic Net.

Qin Ping said, “When the Hubei epidemic broke out, we donated some masks to Hubei province. Later, outbreaks in foreign countries began to occur in large areas. We also wanted to donate some masks at the beginning. However, our company did not originally produce masks. It was difficult to buy masks at that time. We decided to donate a mask production line.”

In March this year, Xunyi Branch donated two fully automatic intelligent mask production lines to Pakistan.

“Pakistan is closer to us and one of the countries with better relations. Considering the opportunity to do some communication in the future, I chose (donate) Pakistan,” he added.

Qin Ping said the complete mask production line involves a lot of things. In addition to the mask machine itself, there are also packaging systems and other auxiliary equipment.

“We initially considered donating a complete, fully automatic (mask production line), but considering that Pakistan itself does not have a mask industry, we later handed over relatively easy-to-operate semi-automatic equipment, at least to ensure that export masks can be produced immediately,” he added.

Qin Ping said the fully automatic mask production line has relatively high skills requirements for workers, and the equipment has to be assembled after the equipment is disassembled and shipped. The process is very complicated.

“The semi-automatic production line only needs more labor. Although the production capacity is not as high as that of fully automatic, but if the workers can be skilled in operation, the two production lines donated by us should produce 100,000 masks per day should be no problem.”

Liu Huaqu, Technical Supervisor informed that the company developed its mask producing machine in the first 15 days after the outbreak of COVID-19.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Yesterday afternoon a ceremony was held in Beijing to open the re-entry module of the new-generation manned spacecraft test ship The test ship just finished its space journey with Pakistani national flag China has turned over the flag in test ship to ambassador Naghma.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A group of Chinese People's Liberation Army Aided Pakistani Medical Experts Group went to the Mohmand_Dam_Hydropower_Project (800MW) to send special guidance for epidemic prevention and control to the frontline Chinese and Pakistani staff. This event further strengthened the confidence and determination of the people of China and Pakistan to work closely together to overcome the epidemic situation, better assist the construction of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, and promote the building of a community of shared future for mankind.
The expert group train to the project employees on epidemic prevention and control work in detail, conducted in-depth exchanges with employees on the basic knowledge of Corona pneumonia, personal and corporate daily protection precautions, and gave guidance on key and difficult issues in epidemic prevention.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*China starts importing frozen fish from Pakistan







*
China has started importing frozen fish from Pakistan as a standard sized container of silver croaker fish set off from Karachi Port via a cargo ship of COSCO Shipping Corporation Limited.



Pakistan, China varsities sign agreement on textile cooperation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

China donated the 6th batch of anti-COVID19 medical supplies to Pakistan to help the country fight against the pandemic. Largest batch so far, the 68-ton supplies include N95 masks, testing kits, protective suits, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan has become the first foreign country to use China-based global positioning system (GPS), following a bilateral agreement aimed at strengthening cooperation in satellite navigation system, officials told APP.

They said Pakistan was one of the key and important partners of China in its satellite navigation programme and both the countries were cooperating with each other in the training, application systems besides performance monitoring and assessment.

“We perceive a better cooperation perspective with Pakistan in the field of satellite navigation system,” said, Ran Chengqi, Directer General of China Satellite Navigation Office (CSNO) and spokesperson for Beidou Navigation Satellite System (BDS).

Pakistan was the first foreign country to use the Chinese GPS made by Beidou Satellite System. Beidou, or Compass, has also set up network in Pakistan, Ran told APP during a visit to Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Southwest China’s Sichuan Province.

Beidou, China’s largest space-based system and one of the four global navigation networks, along with the United States’ GPS, Russia’s GLONASS and the European Union’s Galileo, began providing positioning, navigation, timing and messaging services to civilian users in China and other parts of the Asia-Pacific region in December 2012.

At the end of 2018, Beidou started to provide global services. Ran said services provided by the Beidou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) were wide-ranging and would benefit the entire world through more international cooperation.

He said that enterprises of over 200 countries have so far applied for BDS-based technology. The products manufactured by the Chinese companies are being exported to over 100 countries. “The users of the countries along the Belt and Road region will be our target and we will provide our service to South East Asia, South Asia and African,” he added.

“The BDS services are used in various fields, including transportation, agriculture, fishing, disaster reduction and relief. The services are available in more than 70% of smartphones in China, making people’s lives smarter and more convenient, he added.

During Chinese Premier Li Keqiang’s trip to Pakistan in May 2013, the two sides reached a consensus to create a new pattern of strategic cooperation. The two sides signed an agreement to introduce Beidou Satellite Navigation System to Pakistan.

By covering Karachi and its surrounding areas with the high-precision navigation network, the project has helped basic geographic surveying, land management and port dispatching with reduced costs and enhanced efficiency.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Fifteen units of 3D printed isolation wards set off from Shanghai and Suzhou for Pakistan.*

After one month’s sea transportation, these printed wards will arrive in Islamabad for local COVID-19 prevention and cure.

This batch of 3D printed wards valued about $123,300 is voluntarily donated from Ying Chuang Building Tech (Winsun) after coordination with Consulate General of Pakistan in Shanghai and National Disaster Management Association (NDMA).

The ward’s design is specifically for Pakistan, which shows excellent heat-proof quality. These wards have already been installed with water and electricity utilities, doors, windows and inner decoration.

After assembling and connecting with water and electricity supply, they can be put into use promptly.

It is to be mentioned here that 3D printed isolation wards had been used in Hubei and Shandong, China, during the most difficult times and achieved satisfactory feedback.

The isolation ward, printed from recycled materials, can be transformed into hotel, park lounge, cafe, guardroom, toilet, emergency room for disaster relief.

After crushing, sorting, grinding and high-temperature treatment, these wards can be turned into materials again for printing other new buildings, the report added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A Chinese company Shenzhen Sunwin Intelligent Co., Ltd. has donated 5 industrial Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAVs) to the National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) of Pakistan to combat COVID-19 and locust plague in country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

China gave grant to construct the Isolation Hospital and Infection Treatment Centre (IHITC).


PM Imran Khan inaugurated the first-ever Isolation Hospital and Infections Treatment Centre Islamabad.

The Isolation Hospital and Infection Treatment Centre, which has 250 beds, has been built in just 40 days. *The Chinese government had provided $4 million for the construction of the facility.*

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Bajwa, Chinese Ambassador to Islamabad Yao Jing, and other high-ranking officials were present at the occasion too.
With the ground breaking of much needed hospital on 26 March 20, FWO immediately mobalized all the resources with sheer motivation to construct the Isolation Hospital and Infection Treatment Centre (IHITC). It was a time when on one hand, the world had halted entire import and export under fear of pandemic growth while on the other hand, intra - country lockdown had restricted movement and transportation to the critical extent. The 250 bedded state of the art hospital having prefabricated steel structure building equipped with all sophisticated allied facilities has been constructed by FWO in just 40 days with sole use of internal resources.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*China to provide 1,000 more ventilators to Pakistan, says Yao Jing*










ISLAMABAD: China would provide 1,000 more ventilators to Pakistan to support the country’s fight against the coronavirus pandemic, Ambassador Yao Jing said on Friday.

Speaking at an online seminar in Islamabad, the Chinese envoy said, “We [China] have so far provided 7 million Personal Protective Equipment (PPE) and 600 ventilators along with other equipment to help Pakistan combat the COVID-19.

He said that Beijing was also working for the capacity building of Pakistan’s medical institutions in the wake of the pandemic.

He also thanked the people and the government of Pakistan in extending their support when COVID-19 hit China. He also appreciated the government for adopting the smart lockdown strategy.

Highlighting the importance of Balochistan province in national development, he said, “Development of Balochistan is the development of Pakistan, as it has rich resources.”

He said China was also planning to better equip the hospitals there, adding most of the equipment would be dispatched to the province.

“Despite the COVID-19 situation, all the Chinese companies operating in Pakistan continued their routine work, the envoy told the conference held at Emerging Policymaker’s Institute.

He said the companies did not lay off any employee rather they put in place effective measures to contain the spread of the virus, adding even not a single employee working with the Chinese firms contracted the virus.

During the last six months, he said, the Chinese companies had been doing their best and kept the projects moving forward.

Addressing the seminar, Provincial President Jamhoori Watan Party Nawabzada Gohram Khan Bugti said that China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) was the future of Balochistan and Pakistan.

He asked the government to make more efforts for providing jobs to the youth of the province so that their financial suffering could be mitigated.

He also highlighted the importance of roads network for the progress of any country or area. “Roads network are imperative to complete the journey from poverty to progress,“ he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China reassures persistent support to Pakistan against COVID-19*

*INP*
July 12, 2020

China has reassured its continued healthcare support to Pakistan to control the deadly virus, COVID-19. In a statement, a spokesperson of the Chinese Foreign Ministry Zhao Lijian said helping Pakistan to build the Isolation Hospital and Infections Treatment Center (IHITC) was an important consensus reached between the leaders of the two countries during Pakistani President Alvi's visit to China in March this year.

“Thanks to the joint efforts of both sides. The hospital, built within only three months, will be helpful in Pakistan's fight against the epidemic after it starts running.

'China and Pakistan are all-weather strategic cooperative partners and iron-clad friends sharing weal and woe. We will never forget the precious assistance we received from the Pakistani side at the most trying moment of our combat against the pandemic,' he said.

We will continue supporting Pakistan to the best of our capability and in accordance with its needs. We will work with Pakistan to safeguard public health security in both countries and around the world, and build a closer China-Pakistan community with a shared future. Long live China-Pakistan friendship,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The 12th of July, 2020 was a memorable day, as the new $44 million, 820 km long optical fiber cable from Khunjerab (China) to Islamabad, was operationalized. The line will connect the Transit Europe-Asia Terrestrial Cable Network with #Pakistan, which currently transmits its telecom and internet traffic through four undersea fiber optic cables, with another three under-sea fiber optic cables under construction.


The go-ahead has also been given for Phase-II of Pak-China Optical Fiber Cable (OFC) project for laying 9600 km cable along the CPEC routes Islamabad-Karachi and Islamabad-#Gwadar. The project will take four years to complete at a cost of $279.219 million. China will provide 85 percent loan and Pakistan will finance 15 percent.
Fiber optic cables contain one or more optical fiber elements designed for transmitting light, individually coated with plastic layers within a protective tube. A fiber-optic network is a computer-to-computer, or computer-to-Internet network using fiber-optic cables. Computer information is converted into light pulses and is converted back into regular data upon reaching its destination.


While Coaxial cables require repeaters to send signals over long distances resulting in signal loss, fiber-optic cabling require very few repeaters and suffer little to no signal loss or loss of quality. Secondly, fiber-optic cables transmit information at much faster rate and carry more information (bandwidth). besides carrying regular computer data and audio and video signals.

Distinctive features of the Long Term Plan (LTP) for CPEC communications (2016-2030) include: (i) a new submarine landing station for internet traffic flow; (ii) it will not be routed through Europe, the United States or India; (iii) high volume internet penetration and speed, especially for Baluchistan and Gilgit-Baltistan; and (iv) a more cost-effective route for connectivity with Central Asian Republics.


One would generally associate fiber optical cabling for use in high-speed internet and computer networking only. In reality the aerospace and defense engineering sectors are its key market segments across the world, both on land and at sea, in the communications and I.T. fields, in fiber optic video and fiber optic broadband.
The rationale behind its many military-specific uses in shipboard, ship to shore, and deployable tactical communications and to outfit military ships, vehicles, and facilities, is its strength and high speed data transmission rate, security and stability.

In the commercial sphere it is increasingly used in unmanned systems, space launch vehicles, and satellites, and in the monitoring, control and reliability of civil infrastructure systems through use of automatic instruments, which rely on sensors incorporated in the structures.


For Pakistan fiber optic cabling is especially useful in the medical field because it is small in size, is able to withstand high temperatures and strong electromagnetic fields like MRIs and ionizing radiation, are nontoxic, chemically inert, and thus, an ideal material to use in and near the human body.
An improved broadband infrastructure means economic growth and job creation through enhanced access to the Internet. Specially in megacities like #Karachi, #Lahore, #Faisalabad, #Rawalpindi and #Peshawar, with their pollution, health, education, traffic and crime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A third group of Chinese engineers and staff members (215) arrived in Islamabad this week from China’s Sichuan Province to speed up work on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) delayed by COVID-19.
it is pertinent to mentioned here that most of the people stuck at the beginning of this year in China and good not return back to Pakistan.
The staff will join Mohmand Dam, Suki Kinari and Dasu Hydropower Project after completing quarantine and other precautionary measures.


#Hydropower #CGGC #Pakistan #China #CheapEnergy #CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

More than 60,000 Pakistani workers are employed on various projects under CPEC







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China gifts Pakistan 12 drones to fight grasshoppers*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/inp
*INP*
July 23, 2020

China's Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Affairs (MARA) here on Thursday given 12 rural splashing rambles to Pakistan's Service of National Nourishment Security, making a difference to battle grasshoppers and better guarantee nourishment security.

The Chinese specialists would moreover send specialized staff to carry out operation and prepare staff of concerned common divisions in Pakistan.

Gwadar Master learned that the clump of rambles is DJI Agras T16, one of the most progressed plant security rambles within the world. Ahmed Farooq, charge d'affaires of the Pakistani International safe haven, said that locust swarms were not uncommon in Pakistan, but this year's invasion was more severe than some time recently, causing an phenomenal risk to nourishment security and livelihoods over the country.

"These rural splashing rambles can offer assistance us with grasshopper control," Ahmed Farooq noted.

According to the Center for Universal Participation Administrations of MARA, the drones conveyed nowadays are another clump of grasshopper control materials provided by China.China will proceed to maintain the concept of a community with a shared future for mankind, give help inside its capacity to Pakistan in days to come.

The Chinese help is portion of reinforcing the national activity arrange to combat the grasshopper assault that has caused genuine harm to angro-pastoral resources in Pakistan. Desert beetle is an universal trans-boundary concern with major economic, social and natural implications.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC 88 Projects Status & 2.3 Million Jobs*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alikazmi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Multinational Companies May Move Their Factories from *China to Pakistan

As the geopolitical confrontation between the US and China is likely to persist over many years, both Chinese and global manufacturers may move their factories from China to Pakistan, said a renowned Canadian advisory firm BCA Research in its latest report.

Pakistan is eagerly awaiting the benefits of relocating the Chinese industry to Pakistan which will help increase the exports. China had also expressed its willingness to relocate its industrial units to Pakistan last year.

Pakistan is expecting a further improvement in the ease of doing business index this year too. This was stated by the Commerce Advisor Abdul Razak Dawood in June. He claimed a significant improvement in 10 critical areas of regulations. Pakistan had improved its position from 136 to 108 in EODB rank last year, which shows the government’s commitment to improving the business environment.

BCA research stated that other than the funds borrowed by the Pakistani government, net foreign direct inflows, mainly driven by phase II of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), will continue to increase over the remainder of this year, having already grown 40% year-on-year during the first six months of this year.

About 63% of that increase came from China. Meanwhile, as BCA expects macro-dynamics to improve in the next six months, net portfolio investment is also likely to increase after having been record low this year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

When it comes to CPEC, both Pakistan and China are on snail pace. Gwadar development is 10 years late, it should have been done back in 2010. By the time CPEC is completed our external debt will be 200 billions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Update: Shanghai Electric has accelerated pace of work despite COVID at Thar Block-1 both in Mining & 1320 MW power plant.

Progress .................. Mining 20%, ................ power Plant 15%.
Those interested may apply for jobs as per ad below

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD:* China will help Pakistan turn Thar coal into diesel and to this effect, the Pakistan authorities managed to contact Chinese Shenhua Ningxia Coal Industry Group, which is known for turning coal into liquid.

The Shenhua Ningxia Coal Industry Group, a subsidiary of China’s biggest coal producer, the Shenhua Group, has already successfully installed the project to convert coal into oil in the northwestern Chinese region of Ningxia, the biggest plant of its kind in the world.

*The coal-to-liquid (CTL) project, which has an annual production capacity of 4 million tons of oil, was built by the Shenhua Ningxia Coal Industry Group, a subsidiary of China’s biggest coal producer, the Shenhua Group.*

*“We have held preliminary meeting with the management of the said company and more talks will also be held for reaching a win-win agreement and this very important development took place when Prime Minister Imran Khan visited China on October 8 and being a member in his delegation managed to have meeting with top management of the said Chinese company Shenua-Ningxia, which has the expertise to turn coal into liquid (synthetic diesel). And if the said company comes and installs the Coal-to-Liquid (CoT) plant in Thar and starts turning the coal into diesel, it will prove not less than a game changer as there are huge coal deposits in Thar,” Adviser to Prime Minister on Petroleum Nadeem Babar who was part of entourage of Prime Minister during the recent visit of China, told The News.*

It is the same Chinese Shenua Group, Mr Babar said that had earlier quit the Thar power project because the government of former prime minister Shaukat Aziz during Musharraf regime had backed out of already decided tariff rates of 5.67 cent per unit with the group and demanded a rate of 5.39 cent per unit. Shenua Group was interested in setting up two power plants of 350MW each in Thar coalfield.

“This Chinese company has developed the expertise to turn the coal into synthetic diesel and if it is happened in Pakistan, the country will have sustainable diesel supply in the country at affordable prices, which will play pivotal role in stimulating the economic activities in the country,” he said.

According to oil and gas sector sources, Pakistan’s monthly diesel requirement stands at average 600,000 tones according to which annual need stands at 7.2 million tons and the project to make Thar coal liquid (diesel) will also help reduce the import bill of diesel.

Thar coalfield in Sindh province is bestowed with 185 billion tons of lignite coal, which can fuel power generation of over 100,000 megawatts for more than two centuries. Pakistan needs to increase share of coal in country’s energy mix to at least 19 percent by 2030 and 50 percent by 2050. And if the diesel production from Thar coal has started then sky is the limit. In 1992, Geological Survey of Pakistan (GSP) discovered coal deposits worth 175-185 billion tons of lignite in Thar.

However, the total reserves of block II alone are sufficient to support 5000 MW of energy for 50 years; enough to pull the country out of the energy crisis. At present, system is getting 602 MW electricity from Thar coal based power plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

July 15, 2020

The PM had visited the site of the dam along with Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa and Federal Minister for Water Resources Faisal Vawda, where they were briefed on the mega project.

In a tweet earlier today, Special Assistant to the PM on Information retired Lt Gen Asim Saleem Bajwa said that the project will generate 4,500MW of hydel power and provide at least 16,000 jobs.

The premier, during his address, vowed that with this project, the government was going towards building the "biggest dam in Pakistan's history".

"This will be our third big dam. China has made around 5,000 big dams, but have a total of about 80,000 dams. From this you can gauge the massive mistakes we have made in the past.

"The decision to build this dam was taken 50 years ago. There can be no better site for constructing a dam, it is a natural dam. Forty, 50 years ago this was decided, and work on the project has begun today. This is one of the biggest reasons why we haven't progressed."

The premier maintained that the government will now move towards building more dams on rivers, which will lessen pressure on foreign exchange and allow Pakistan to generate its own fuel.

He added that generating electricity from water instead of furnace oil or coal will also prevent negative impacts of global warming and climate change. "The benefits are dual. We won't have to import fuel and it won't affect our climate negatively."

Imran said that the project would also generate job opportunities for people living in the region. "I am familiar with GB and have visited Chilas on multiple occasions in the past 30 years. I am well aware how much the area depends on tourism and how much they need tourism during the summer months."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khunjerab Pass is temporarily open for facilitating the flow of goods between China and Pakistan amid #COVID-19. On August 3rd, 4 vehicles of agricultural products and 1 vehicle of anti-epidemic materials were handled through it after getting over difficulties..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

APP
August 7, 2020

*CPEC’s Power Project in Thar Block-1 to get boost with return of 500 Chinese workers*








KARACHI: Work on Shanghai Electric’s Thar Coal Block-1 Project, a priority implementation project of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), is expected to speed up following the arrival of a batch of 500 Chinese engineers and managers.

The Chinese personnel arrived on a special chartered flight that took off from Shanghai’s Pudong International Airport on Tuesday noon and arrived in the night at Karachi’s Jinnah Terminal.

The engineers and managers were given a warm farewell by Executive management of Shanghai Electric, Mr. Chen Ganjin, and Mr. Liu Guoping before their departure for Karachi. On their arrival here they were received by company officials at the Jinnah Terminal.

The return of Chinese engineers and managers to Pakistan, which had been delayed because of the Covid-19 pandemic, is expected to provide a boost to the Thar Coal Block-1 Project.

Mr Li Jigen, CEO, Sino Sindh Resources (Private)Limited, an overseas subsidiary of Shanghai Electric, commented that it is a major development for the company and the return of technical and managerial staff will pave the path for construction and production work at the Thar Coal Block-1 Project.

“Because of the Covid-19 situation, international travel has become really difficult. But it is great that a special chartered flight was arranged successfully to bring 500 of our colleagues to Pakistan,” he said.

He thanked the authorities both in China and Pakistan for facilitating the chartered flight.

“The efficient transportation for moving Chinese workers to Pakistan could not have been possible without the kind support and assistance from Shanghai Municipal Government, the National Development and Reform Commission, the Chinese Embassy in Pakistan, the Consulate General in Karachi, the Civil Aviation Administration of China, Air China, the Prime Minister's Office of Pakistan, the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, and other government departments,” he said.

He said that the newly-arrived workers will adhere to all Covid-19 requirements before joining their duties at the integrated power project in Thar Block-1.

Li Jigen also added that with the acceleration in the Thar Block-1 project following the arrival of Chinese engineers and managerial staff, SSRL will start providing new job opportunities for local professionals in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan camel milk for Chinese market

Chinese Scholar: China and Pakistan enterprises may conduct on-the-spot studies and cooperate in camel milk production and sales. Camel Milk from Pakistan will be very popular in the Chinese market.

#CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*China sends more PPEs to Pakistan to fight COVID-19*

The Frontier Post
August 13, 2020


ISLAMABAD: Another flight carrying PPEs from China to help Pakistan in the fight against novel coronavirus landed at the Islamabad airport on Thursday.

Speaking on the occasion, Chairman National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) Lieutenant General Muhammad Afzal thanked the Chinese government for the help on behalf of people and the government of Pakistan.

He said the pandemic has not been eradicated completely from Pakistan yet and urged the masses to continue exercising preventive measures against coronavirus.

The chairman NDMA said another flight with PPEs from China will reach Pakistan on August 31.

Expressing his views, the Chinese envoy to Pakistan said, Islamabad was first to extend its help to China after the coronavirus outbreak. He appreciated Prime Minister Imran Khan for the help in crunch time.

As many as 753 more people tested positive for the novel coronavirus during the past 24 hours across the country, taking the number of confirmed cases to 286,674.

According to the National Command and Operation Centre (NCOC), ten people died due to coronavirus-related complications during this period, pushing the death toll from the disease in the country to 753.

The number of active coronavirus cases has dropped to 16,475 as 264,060 patients have recuperated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

Pakistan needs products it can export to China, for the market there or for further value added work in China for further export.

China is facing an aging problem, where either they will need competitively priced labor or more robots. China is automating as much as it can, but there many processes that require human labor. If those industries can be shifted to allied nations like Pakistan and Iran, it would stabilize those countries and allow them to grow to the point they can be larger export markets for China.










Elon Musk and Jack Ma agree that this is a problem for China. IMHO, it is a problem friendly nations to China can help address, especially considering all the transport infrastructure being built, OBOR can only be successful if China builds up its partners, investments and grants and not as much loans.

Elon Musk goes on to say where will China get 700 million people to keep China going they way it is now, it is not reasonable to expect China to absorb tens of million of immigrants much less 100’s of millions of immigrants. The best option is off shoring to allied nations along corridors where raw materials would already be traveling to a China.

For Pakistan, it needs a sustainable way to lay off CPEC loans, so it can divert funding to paying off its other loans and fund human development over the next 20-30 years. If it fails to do so it will have squandered its demographic dividend and be neither a developed nation with influence and a decent standard of living, nor the most competitive labor market to get new investments (that will go to Africa which is expected to see it increase from 1 billion to 3 billion in 30-50 years)

if we look at the success of the EU, South Korea, and Japan economically after the Second World War, we will see a market for US goods that can sustain some US export-led industries like agriculture. Pakistan need a plan for this more than anything nowadays. If Pakistan has the economic clout, the diplomatic clout will follow. Just look at what Israel has accomplished today from where it was 30 years ago.

If China builds up these counties then it will be similar to why Europe is to the US, but if it doesn’t help build up these countries then they will be more like Latin America is now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan exports to China was US$2.04 Billion during 2019,*
According to the United Nations COMTRADE database on international trade. Pakistan exports to China - data, historical chart and statistics - was last updated on August of 2020.


Cotton.......................................................................... $817.84M 
Copper......................................................................... $308.17M 
Cereals........................................................................ $277.99M 
Fish, crustaceans, molluscs, aquatics invertebrates .....$135.46M 
Ores slag and ash......................................................... $86.15M 
Sugars and sugar confectionery ....................................$83.61M 
Salt, sulphur, earth, stone, plaster, lime and cement...... $43.73M 
Articles of apparel, knit or crocheted.............................. $34.32M 
Machinery, nuclear reactors, boilers............................... $29.75M 
Raw hides and skins (other than furskins) and leather... $27.10M

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Following are the top products that Pakistan can export.*

*Rice*.
Mangoes.
*Kinnow*.
*Cotton*.
Surgical Instruments.
Leather Goods.
*Furniture*.
Footballs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> *Pakistan exports to China was US$2.04 Billion during 2019,*
> According to the United Nations COMTRADE database on international trade. Pakistan exports to China - data, historical chart and statistics - was last updated on August of 2020.
> 
> 
> Cotton.......................................................................... $817.84M
> Copper......................................................................... $308.17M
> Cereals........................................................................ $277.99M
> Fish, crustaceans, molluscs, aquatics invertebrates .....$135.46M
> Ores slag and ash......................................................... $86.15M
> Sugars and sugar confectionery ....................................$83.61M
> Salt, sulphur, earth, stone, plaster, lime and cement...... $43.73M
> Articles of apparel, knit or crocheted.............................. $34.32M
> Machinery, nuclear reactors, boilers............................... $29.75M
> Raw hides and skins (other than furskins) and leather... $27.10M



Can Pakistan expect to grow this to more than $10 billion a year in a relatively short period of time (the next 5-10 years)? If not, why not?, what are the limitations? Also what other product or services can Pakistan export to China as they move to a more consumption based economy?

Also what industries would China be willing to move to Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan camel milk for Chinese market*

#China and #Pakistan enterprises may conduct on-the-spot studies and cooperate in #camel milk production and sales. #CamelMilk from Pakistan will be very popular in the Chinese market.

#CPEC #BRI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan all set to enter China’s $15bln meat market: food minister*








ISLAMABAD: Pakistan is all set to venture into the $12 to 15 billion China’s meat market under the two agreements recently signed with the neighbouring country, the food minister said on Wednesday.

The two countries signed two agreements on agricultural cooperation and foot and mouth disease (FMD) free zone during a three days visit (26 to 28 May) of Chinese president to Pakistan.

Minister for National Food Security and Research Mehboob Sultan said the country would move from stage two to stage three towards the control and eradication of FMD by developing FMD free zones in Pakistan.

“This would also open big markets of China and Indonesia for Pakistan meat,” Sultan told media.

China’s annual meat requirement is worth $12 to 15 billion. Currently, meat from Pakistan is exported to Gulf countries, Vietnam and Malaysia.

“The government is focusing on expanding the Pakistan’s meat market and this five years agreement with China will help us achieve the desired results not only in the meat market but in agriculture sector and will be mutually beneficial,” the food minister added.

The purpose of China-Pakistan’s agreement is the establishment of FMD free zone where vaccination would be practiced.

The FMD free zone will be constructed within the territory of Pakistan according to the agreed common requirements of the parties, and the Chinese side would provide technical assistance and support.

Currently, China is the 4th biggest export market of Pakistan. Agriculture is a vital industry in China, employing over 300 million farmers. Despite accounting for only 10 percent of arable land worldwide, it

produces food for 20 percent of the world’s population. Pakistani government is also expecting to get an opportunity to cooperate with China in the field of agriculture at the platform provided by Shanghai Cooperation Organisation.

China is further likely to lift three years long ban on import of Pakistani rapeseed meal into China once a protocol proposed by the Chinese government would be signed.

The framework agreement on agricultural cooperation between Pakistan and China would be executed and implemented through the ministry of national food security and research of Pakistan and ministry of agricultural and rural affairs of China.

The agreement holds an important position in the backdrop of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor framework and promotes cooperation in the areas of mutual interest in the field of agriculture.

The goals set in the agricultural framework agreement would be achieved in next five years and would cover extension services of agricultural technology and inputs, remote sensing and geographical information system and food processing and pre-and-post-harvest handling.

The agreement also covers storage of agricultural produce, genetic resources of crops, livestock and poultry, selection and breeding of new breeds of animals and new varieties of plants, feed fisheries and aquaculture, research and development of new high-yield varieties, precision agriculture and pest and disease control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Ali Baba founder Jack Ma among four Chinese to be conferred Pakistan’s civil awards*

Fri, Aug 14, 2020







Jack Ma founder of Chinese e-commerce giant Ali Baba


*Hilal-i-Quaid-i-Azam*

Jack Ma (China) Services to Pakistan
*Sitara-i-Quaid-i-Azam*

Ying Yong (China) Services to Pakistan
Li Fangron (China) Services to Pakistan
Lei Mingshan (China) Services to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

China handover 1,000 ventilators to NDMA 

The handover ceremony of 1,000 ventilators assisted by China to NDMA was held in Islamabad on August 13. The Chinese government has provided Pakistan with seven batches of anti-epidemic materials since February.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*China, Pakistan agree to preserve, protect, promote CPEC*


August 21, 2020









ISLAMABAD: The Communist Party of China (CPC) and Pakistan’s mainstream political parties agreed to preserve, protect and promote China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

It was pointed out that three issues in Pakistan enjoy a broad national consensus across the board above party lines including Kashmir, nuclear programme and CPEC and today’s Joint Consultation Mechanism (JCM) further cemented this consensus on CPEC.

It was the crux of discussions held among the International Department of Communist Party of China, in collaboration with Pakistan-China Institute, organised the second conference of the CPEC Political Parties Joint Consultation Mechanism (JCM) on the theme of “Working Together to Promote Economic Development and Improve People’s Lives Through High-Quality CPEC Cooperation” here on Thursday.

Both sides political parties viewed CPEC as a “game changer and a guarantor of a better tomorrow for Pakistan’s 220 million people”. It was attended by nine political parties including Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf, the Pakistan Muslim League (Nawaz), the Pakistan People’s Party, the Balochistan Awami Party, the National Party, the Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam, the Awami National Party, the Jamaat-e-Islami, and Pakhtunkhwa Milli Awami Party, as well as leading officials from relevant government departments and representatives from business community of the two countries.

The first JCM was held in Beijing in March 2019 and this JCM has now emerged as the institutional mechanism between the CPC and Pakistani political parties for CPEC coordination and communication.

This online conference of nine political parties representing both the government and the opposition was the first of its kind in Pakistan that agreed to preserve, protect and promote CPEC, above party lines, since they all view CPEC as a “game changer and a guarantor of a better tomorrow for Pakistan’s 220 million people”.

President Arif Alvi, in a congratulatory message to the conference, termed CPEC as ‘an iconic project of the Belt & Road Initiative which will change the destiny of the region and promote regional connectivity’. He reaffirmed Pakistan’s strong support to One China policy and strongly opposed any foreign intervention in internal affairs of China with regard to Hong Kong and Taiwan. He also thanked China for supporting Pakistan on Kashmir issue.

The conference was co-chaired from the Pakistani side by the Chairman Senate, Sadiq Sanjrani and from the Chinese side by Song Tao, Minister of the International Department of CPC who is a member of the Chinese Central leadership. The 3-hour long conference also had experts speaking on various issues.

Song Tao, Minister of IDCPC in his keynote speech thanked the president of Pakistan Dr Arif Alvi for sending the congratulatory letter. While appreciating the consensus to take it forward. Party to party cooperation between China and Pakistan is increasing and CPEC is entering into a new era.

Senator Sadiq Sanjrani, in his keynote address, credited China for promoting regional connectivity with its landmark Belt and Road Initiative and extended Pakistan’s support to President Xi Jinping’s vision of “shared prosperity” and “win-win” cooperation of which CPEC is the practical manifestation. Liu Qi, Leader of CPC Jiangxi Provincial Committee congratulated all the participants for the successful organization of the second JCM of political parties on CPEC. He said that the economic cooperation between Pakistan and China is important in high quality construction of CPEC. Moreover, he announced donation of 500,000 masked and 2000 Protective Personal Equipment (PPE) to Pakistani political parties.

Saifullah Khan Nyazee, Chief Organizer of the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf, said that this conference is a great moment that shows that all political parties are on one platform when it comes to CPEC. He also appreciated the exemplary measures taken by China during the fight against pandemic. Moreover, he reaffirmed the commitment and confidence of PTI in taking CPEC forward.

Senator Mushahid Hussain Sayed, from the Pakistan Muslim League (Nawaz) and Chairman of Senate Committee on Foreign Affairs, who also is founding Chairman of PCI, congratulated China on successfully combating COVID-19 through timely measures, decisive leadership and a governance system based on excellent health care facilities as well as a people centered approach and thanked China for its support to Pakistan during the COVID-19 crisis. He said that there are three issues in Pakistan which enjoy a broad national consensus across the board above party lines and these are Kashmir, nuclear programme and CPEC and today’s JCM cemented this consensus on CPEC amongst political parties of Pakistan.

Amanullah Khan Yasinzai, Governor of Balochistan, said that the year 2020 is rough and tough and China has emerged as a key player in world politics and economy. Yao Jing, Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan, said that he is happy to see the COVID cases in Pakistan getting lower day by day. The resilient nature of Pakistan-China friendship and CPEC can be gauged from the fact that it survived even the COVID pandemic and has become stronger. Moreover, he said that China will always stand side by side with Pakistan in all areas of cooperation and both countries will fight the challenges like COVID together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Foreign Minister Qureshi is warmly welcomed by State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi in Hainan, China.
Just as President Xi said, "China and Pakistan leaders and people should meet often Just as family members. "






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, China vow oppose politicizing pandemic*


The Frontier Post
August 21, 2020


ISLAMABAD (APP): Pakistan and China Friday agreed to strengthen bilateral cooperation to develop anti-COIVD-19 vaccine and called for global joint preventive and control measures while opposing politicizing the pandemic and labeling the viruses.

During the second round of China-Pakistan Foreign Ministers’ Strategic Dialogue in Hainan province of China, the two countries emphasized that unity and cooperation were the most powerful weapon for the international community against the disease.

Foreign Minister Qureshi led Pakistani side in the dialogue while Chinese side was led by State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi, according to a joint press release issued by Foreign Office here after the conclusion of the dialogue.

“Both sides opposed politicizing the pandemic, labeling viruses; supported WHO to play a leading role in global public health governance, and called for the international community to increase the sense of a community of shared future and carry out effective joint prevention and control measures in order to mitigate the negative effects of COVID-19,” it said.

The two sides exchanged views on COVID-19 pandemic, bilateral relations, and international and regional issues of mutual interest, and reached consensus to collectively take measures to safeguard their common interests and promote peace, prosperity, and development in the region.

The two countries agreed that Pakistan and China had stood in solidarity and worked together since the COVID-19 outbreak by timely sharing of experiences relating to the prevention and control of the virus, mutual support in providing medical materials, and have set an example for international community to jointly fight the pandemic.

They agreed to strive for promoting establishment of China-Pakistan Community of Shared Future and Community of Common Health.

Both sides reiterated that the enduring China-Pakistan All-weather Strategic Cooperative Partnership was beneficial to international and regional peace and stability, and served the mutual security and development interests of both countries as well as of international community and regional countries.

Pakistan and China were committed to firmly implementing the consensus reached between the two leaders, enhancing mutual strategic trust, strengthening all-round cooperation and maintaining momentum of high-level exchanges. They also resolved to further advancing construction of Belt and Road Initiative, promoting bilateral relationship to a higher level, and delivering greater benefits to both countries and the two peoples.

Both sides agreed on continuing their firm support on issues concerning each other’s core national interests. The Chinese side reiterated that Pakistan and China were iron brothers and Pakistan remains China’s staunchest partner in the region.

“China firmly supports Pakistan in safeguarding its territorial integrity, sovereignty and independence, independently choosing a development path based on its national conditions, striving for a better external security environment and playing a more constructive role on international and regional affairs,” the statement said.

The Pakistani side appreciated China for standing together with Pakistan in safeguarding its national security and sovereignty, and reaffirmed its firm support to China on affairs concerning China’s core interests and issues of major concern, such as those related to Taiwan, Xinjiang, Tibet and Hong Kong.

Both sides underscored that CPEC has entered the new phase of high-quality development, and has played and will continue to play an important role in supporting Pakistan to overcome the impact of COVID-19 and achieve greater development.

It was agreed that the two countries would continue to firmly advance the construction of CPEC, ensure in-time completion of those projects under construction, focus on economic and social development, job creation and improvement of people’s livelihood.

They also agreed to further strengthen cooperation in Specialized Economic Zones, industrial relocation, science and technology, medical and health, human resources training, poverty alleviation, and agriculture etcetera with the aim to continuously unleash the great potential of CPEC to make it a hub of regional connectivity.

Both sides expressed satisfaction on agreements reached on recent mega energy projects and looked forward to convening the 10th JCC meeting at the earliest possible date to promote CPEC to make positive contributions to the high-quality construction of BRI.

The two leaders reaffirmed the principle of wide consultation, joint contribution and shared benefits in building CPEC, and welcomed the international community to join in the CPEC construction on the basis of consensus to achieve shared development. They expressed satisfaction over cooperation on regional and international issues at multilateral fora such as the UN, Shanghai Cooperation Organization and ASEAN Regional Forum. They agreed to deepen coordination and cooperation to safeguard mutual interests and uphold principles of fairness and justice.

Both sides reaffirmed their commitment to the purposes and principles of the UN Charter, and support for multilateralism, free trade and win-win cooperation, and opposition to unilateralism, protectionism and coercive practices.

Both the countries underlined that a peaceful, stable, cooperative and prosperous South Asia was in common interest of all parties. Parties need to settle disputes and issues in the region through dialogue on the basis of equality and mutual respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Xi says CPEC vital to promote bilateral ties*

Chinese president vows to build a closer China-Pakistan community with a shared future

Xinhua

August 22, 2020








President Xi made the remarks in a verbal message to President Arif Alvi. 


BEIJING: Chinese President Xi Jinping said on Friday that as a landmark project under the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI), the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) was of great importance to promoting in-depth development of the China-Pakistan all-weather strategic cooperative partnership and forging a closer China-Pakistan community with a shared future.

Xi, also the General Secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee, made the remarks in a verbal message to Pakistani President Arif Alvi. Xi said he appreciated the fact that Alvi sent a congratulatory letter to the opening of the Second Conference of the CPEC Political Parties Joint Consultation Mechanism, which fully demonstrated that Alvi attached great importance to and supported the China-Pakistan relationship and construction of the CPEC.

“China and Pakistan are good brothers and partners who share special friendship,” Xi said, adding that political parties from both sides often carried out friendly consultations and constantly built political consensus, which was conducive to steadily advancing the construction of the CPEC as well as high-quality Belt and Road cooperation.

“Since the Covid-19 epidemic broke out, the global fight had fully demonstrated that mutual support, solidarity and cooperation present a sure way for humanity to defeat this novel coronavirus,” the Chinese president said.

“China stands ready to work with Pakistan to build a closer China-Pakistan community with a shared future, jointly promote regional solidarity and cooperation, and safeguard the good momentum of peace and development in the region.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mohsin A

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297015476170551297

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC construction to be advanced with focus on Economic, Social development, Jobs, Livelihood, cooperation in Specialized Economic Zones, Industrial Relocation, Science & Technology: Strategic Dialogue Joint Statement.......






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=361391948190152

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1244590922547286

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Budgetary support: China allows Pakistan to use its $1 bn SBP deposit*

August 22, 2020











ISLAMABAD: China has allowed Pakistan for utilising its $1 billion deposited in the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) for financing budgetary support, The News has learnt.
With this permission, the government would minimise at least Rs165 to Rs169 billion requirements for raising domestic debt from banking or non-banking institutions to finance its budget deficit. Beijing has provided $1 billion for deposit in the SBP in order to bridge the financing needs when Saudi Arabia had withdrawn its money. “China has come forward to bridge this gap. Beijing provided additional facility by allowing utilisation of $1 billion equivalent in rupee term for financing the budgetary requirements,” top official sources confirmed to The News here on Friday.
When the Ministry of Finance Spokesman was contacted for comments, he replied that Chinese deposits are public debt which means the Government of Pakistan receives Pak rupee equivalent to that amount.
Saudi Arabia, UAE and China helped Pakistan to manage its external account woes as the friendly countries had extended support in shape of rolling over their deposited money under three-year IMF programme. Pakistan’s financing sector requirements stood at $29.3 billion for the current fiscal year and because of stalled IMF programme it would be quite hard to manage external financing needs without any slippages.
China is the top depositor at the SBP for improving Pakistan’s foreign exchange reserves. At the moment, total foreign exchange reserves stand at $19.6 billion out of which the foreign exchange reserves held by the SBP were $12.6 billion and reserves held by commercial banks were $7.01 billion on August 13, 2020, despite making repayment of $151 million on external loan obligations.
With decreased discount rates, the exchange rate faced pressures in recent weeks so there is risk that imports might witness surge in months ahead so imbalance on external account might occur. The economic managers will have to develop synergies among fiscal and monetary policies in order to avoid surfacing of imbalances on macroeconomic front.
When contacted, renowned economist Dr Ashfaque Hassan Khan said there was no economic justification for placing pressure on exchange rate because the foreign currency reserves increased in the wake of improved dollar inflows through different avenues. He said it seemed that the SBP was forced to decrease the discount rate after which the country’s debt servicing was slashed down by Rs200 to R300 billion. But now the exchange rate was depreciated without any justification so the public debt surged so the gains obtained through reduced discount rate got neutralised, he maintained.












Budgetary support: China allows Pakistan to use its $1 bn SBP deposit


ISLAMABAD: China has allowed Pakistan for utilising its $1 billion deposited in the State Bank of Pakistan for financing budgetary support, The News has learnt.With this permission, the government...




www.thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=764723427677576


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2842959505927268

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On the occasion of Defense Day of Pakistan
From Chushi, Norin, Aft and Tabassum
Salute to Pakistan.
Happy Defense Day of Pakistan
We love Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

ghazi52 said:


> On the occasion of Defense Day of Pakistan
> From Chushi, Norin, Aft and Tabassum
> Salute to Pakistan.
> Happy Defense Day of Pakistan
> We love Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 667135










Much love to our Chinese brothers and sisters from your Pakistani brothers and sisters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China and Pakistan are ‘not enemies of US’*
Chinese spokesperson urges world to recognise Islamabad’s counterterror efforts


APP
September 11, 2020











*BEIJING: *Beijing said on Friday that China and Pakistan were not the enemies of the US and stressed that terrorism as well as the coronavirus pandemic were the common enemies to all mankind and required joint efforts to counter them.

Speaking on the 19th anniversary of the September 11 terror attacks on the US soil, Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson Zhao Lijian said that all countries should work together to prevent and fight terrorism and safeguard the world’s peace and stability.

“So on this very special day [9/11 anniversary], I would like to say that we hope the US won’t forget that terrorism and Covid-19 are common enemies to all mankind. China and Pakistan are not the enemies of the US,” Zhao told a regular media briefing.

Opposing attempts to link terrorism to any specific country, Zhao commended Pakistan for making tremendous efforts and sacrifices in fighting this menace and called on the international community to fully recognise and respect such efforts.

“We oppose double standards on counter terrorism and we oppose the attempt to link the terrorism to any specific country,” he said. “The international community should fully recognise and respect Pakistan’s efforts,” Zhao said.

He said that China opposed to all kinds of terrorism and stressed that all countries should engage themselves in the global anti-terrorism cooperation to jointly safeguard the world peace and security on the basis of mutual respect, equality and mutual benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thank you Ambassador Yao !

H.E. Ambassador Yao Jing completes his tenure as Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan. Amb Yao played a vital role in strengthening Pak-China relations and taking *CPEC* forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Zao Lejian has praised Pakistan's great efforts and sacrifices in the fight against terrorism and urges the world community to fully acknowledge and respect such efforts. Legian Zaune insisted that the US should not make the mistake of considering China and Pakistan as their enemies. 
He further said terrorism and Covid-19 are the joint enemy of all humanity and they committed terrorism. Emphasized collective efforts to compete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Human resource development has special importance in the second phase of CPEC. Professional training institutes are being set up under CPEC to meet the demand of skilled workers in the industrial sector. China to Pakistan Helping upgrade existing professional training institutions and providing financial support to establish 6 such institutes to promote human resource development.


----------



## ghazi52

*DG ISPR*

3h · 

A farewell dinner in the honour of H.E Mr Yao Jing, Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan was hosted by General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), today.

During the interaction matters of mutual interest, regional security and enhanced bilateral cooperation came under discussion. COAS thanked Ambassador for his services and appreciated his contributions for fostering strong ties between the two countries and support towards defence/ security cooperation, handling of COVID Pandemic and stance on Kashmir.

Ambassador appreciated and acknowledged Pakistan's positive role in the region and pledged to play his role for further improvement in diplomatic cooperation between both countries.


----------



## ghazi52

Eight agriculture research centers to be established under CPEC's new phase, says outgoing Chinese Ambassador Yao Jing


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan and China decided to sign the digital strategic space inspection ...


----------



## ghazi52

*China to assist in setting up date processing plants*


High-level visits between two sides open new horizons of cooperation


APP
September 19, 2020






*ISLAMABAD:*
High-level visits of delegations between Pakistan and China have opened up new horizons of cooperation, particularly in the field of agriculture, through the signing of memoranda of understanding (MoUs) and other agreements, said Minister for National Food Security and Research Syed Fakhar Imam.
His comments came at a farewell meeting with outgoing Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Yao Jing on Friday.
During the meeting, Imam appreciated Yao's contribution to the deepening of bilateral ties between the two countries. It was decided that China would assist in developing date processing plants and onion cold storages in southern Balochistan.
The minister acknowledged the growing friendly relations between the two countries and reiterated the importance Pakistan attached to its partnership with China. He was of the view that the Chinese envoy's efforts aimed at growth of bilateral cooperation in all spheres had further strengthened brotherly ties between the two neighbours.
He appreciated the ambassador's efforts to push bilateral cooperation within the economic framework under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
The minister praised Yao's contribution to the growth of agricultural cooperation as well as his efforts to appoint an agricultural counsellor in the Chinese embassy, which helped in effective coordination in all areas of the farm sector. He lauded the ambassador's interest and continued help in Pakistan's efforts to fight locust and Covid-19.

"CPEC will go a long way towards further strengthening bilateral relations as well as development of agriculture and livestock sectors in Pakistan," remarked Imam.

The ambassador had called for holding a working-level meeting between the two nations to kick-start the process for a joint working group, he said.

Accordingly, a delegation of Pakistan, led by a senior joint secretary, visited the Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Affairs (China) in July 2019, he added.

"The first China-Pakistan Agricultural Cooperation forum provided a platform for business-to-business interaction with participation of leading business enterprises from both sides and conclusion of private sector-related MoUs."


_Published in The Express Tribune, September 19th, 2020._


----------



## ghazi52

*Outgoing Chinese envoy conferred Hilal-e-Pakistan award*







President Dr Arif Alvi presenting the award to outgoing Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Yao Jing for his services of further strengthening the Pakistan-China relationship in diverse fields. — NNI



President Dr Arif Alvi on Tuesday has conferred the Hilal-e-Pakistan to outgoing Chinese envoy Yao Jing in recognition of his contributions to further strengthening the Pakistan-China relationship in various fields.
Ambassador Yao Jing has served in Pakistan thrice in various capacities and in aggregate stayed in Islamabad for eleven years.

The special investiture ceremony was held at Aiwan-e-Sadr in Islamabad, where the president presented Ambassador Yao Jing with the country’s second-highest civil award, given to people for their meritorious contribution to the national interests of Pakistan.

The event was attended by the Chairman Senate, Speaker National Assembly, federal ministers, and high officials of the government.

Earlier on September 10, China, replacing Yao Jing, had designated Nong Rong as a new ambassador to Pakistan, who is currently a minister in a provincial government.

Chinese Ambassador for Pakistan Yao Jing has been transferred back to headquarters in Beijing for the next posting.


----------



## ghazi52

The newly nominated ambassador, Nong Rong, is a political appointee who has expertise in trade and commerce. who is currently a minister in a provincial government. 

Unlike the outgoing ambassador, he didn’t serve in Pakistan before the appointment.


----------



## ghazi52

*
CPEC four areas of development*

China-Pakistan Economic Corridor four areas of development which consist of Gwadar Port, Infrastructure, Energy sector and Industrial cooperation have been consolidated: *Chinese Ambassador Yao Jing *


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese universities to open campuses in Haripur: CEN

Chinese universities will collaborate with the government of Pakistan to open campuses in Pak-Austria Institute of Applied Sciences and Technology, Haripur, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

“Five Chinese and three Austrian universities will handle various departments of the institute to contribute to the country’s technological advancement. This huge project will take another 5 to 7 years to be fully completed,” China Economic Net (CEN) reported.


----------



## ghazi52

World-level Noval Coronavirus Vaccine (AD 5-NCOV) developed in collaboration with China's Academy of Engineering's Senior Researcher Chhanwei's team and Canno Biology Company after the approval of Pakistan's Drug Regulatory Authority.

The third phase of the clinical trial has begun in Pakistan and has achieved early successes. Participants in the clinical trial were given initial dose of vaccine after enrollment.
According to the clinical trial plan, there are forty thousand people from seven countries participating in the third phase of age over eighteen, out of which eight thousand to ten thousand Pakistani citizens and the basic results of the experience are four to six months. Will come out after.

China's President Xi Jin Phung in his video address to the opening ceremony of the 73th World Health Organization Conference, after China's preparation and testing the Noval Corona vaccine, it will be a global public product. Will be presented at. This is how all countries, especially developing countries will be able to use it. China's promise is being fulfilled. 

Chief Executive of the National Institute of Health Sciences of Pakistan Amir Ikram says this vaccine will be available in Pakistan market after verification of vaccine effectiveness and verification of relevant institutions.

Remember that during the visit to China, President of Pakistan Arif Alvi in March this year and during the strategic dialogue of the China Pak Foreign Ministers in August, parties from both countries to work side by side and cooperate with each other against the epidemic. Highly paid tribute. Pakistan appreciated the global epidemic vaccine as public use products. Parties agreed to promote cooperation in the health and medicine sector between the two countries.

China-Pak ties are very strong and the friendship of both countries is everlasting. The construction of the CPEC is currently moving forward with warmth. The widespread cooperation in the health and medical sector between both countries in addition to economy, culture, agriculture and technology. There is capacity. Recent measures seem to be an attempt to establish a China-Pak medical corridor. These steps aim to achieve the establishment of a China-Pak-Fate Society in the health field

We believe that cooperation in the public health sector between both countries will further boost, establish and improve information exchange system about health crisis. Also in medical research between both countries. Efforts should be made to consolidate cooperation. 
As The Belt & Road ′′ Think Tanks Cooperation Union Secretary General Jin Jang says ′′ China and Pakistan can set a great example of cooperation between different countries on healthy highway silk. ′′

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese engineers will develop the design of Haripur's Baladhir dry port.*

Haripur's Baladhir dry port is one of the main projects of the second phase of CPEC. 

Chinese engineers will design it.
Creating job opportunities from the proposed dry port will provide social and economic benefits to locals. 

It will be constructed in the east of Haripur city near the Balarheer railway station.











چینی انجینئرز ہری پور کے بالڑھیر ڈرائی پورٹ کا ڈیزائن تیار کریں گے۔

ہری پور کا بالڑھیر ڈرائی بندرگاہ جو سی پیک کے دوسرے مرحلے کے اہم منصوبوں میں سے ایک ہے۔چینی انجینئرز اس کا ڈیزائن مرتب کریں گے۔ مجوزہ ڈرائی پورٹ سے ملازمت کے مواقع پیدا کرنے سے مقامی افراد کو سماجی و اقتصادی فوائد حاصل ہوں گے۔ یہ ہری پور شہر کے مشرق میں بالڑھیر ریلوے سٹیشن کے قرب و جوار میں تعمیر کیا جائے گا۔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=379442159732335


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=779324189584776


----------



## ghazi52

Congratulations and best wishes on the eve of 71st National Day of Peoples Republic of China.


----------



## ghazi52

*CM felicitates Chinese people on national day*

The Frontier Post
October 1, 2020


PESHAWAR: Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan has extended his heartfelt felicitations to the government and people of China on its national day and said that Pak-China everlasting friendship has set an example to the rest of the world. “China always stands by Pakistan in every difficult time and Pakistan also didn’t disappoint its time tested friend”, he said.

He was addressing a ceremony organized to mark the 71st National Day of People’s Republic of China here at China’s Cultural Centre “China Window” Peshawar on Thursday. Secretary Information Arshad Khan, commandant FC Moazam Jan Ansari, administrator China Window Amjad Aziz Malik and other high ups were present on the occasion.

In his address to the ceremony, the chief minister stated that establishment of China Window at Peshawar was undoubtedly a great initiative. He said that China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) was a good example of our friendship which would have great impact not only on the mutual relations between both countries but on the overall socio-economic development of the region. He said that CPEC was not just a route as there were multiple projects under its umbrella.

Developmental projects in agriculture, tourism, industries, energy and social welfare etc were also part of the developmental portfolio of CPEC. He stated that in context of the CPEC, provincial government was moving forward under workable plan adding that progress on various developmental projects under CPEC was in progress. In order to get benefits of CPEC in real sense, special focus was being given to the improvement of communication network and development of industrial infrastructure in the province. Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has excellent strategic location and tremendous natural resources which would emerge as hub of trade & economic activities in coming few years, he added.

Talking about the CPEC projects in the province, the chief minister said development agreement on Rashakai Special Economic Zone had been signed and work on the project would be started soon. Under the project huge investment of $ 1.9 billion whereas some two million direct and indirect employment opportunities were expected.

He on the occasion asked Chinese and other investors to come forward and make investment to get the tremendous investment opportunities of the province and assured that the provincial government would extend all out support to this effect.

He made it clear that provincial government was already working on a number of economic zones in the province. Draban Economic Zone comprising 3125 acres of land would be proposed for inclusion into CPEC projects in the upcoming meeting of joint working committee.
This would be the largest economic zone of the province which would help to boost the local economy by creating employment opportunities.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan fully eliminates desert locust with China’s assistance*

* No presence of locusts reported from KP, Sindh and Punjab provinces for last several days


OCTOBER 9, 2020

With prompt and massive assistance from China, Pakistan has averted the worst-ever swarms of desert locusts and eliminated the insects, said official sources and farmers in hard-hit Bahawalpur, Mirpurkhas and Layyah regions, according to Gwadar Pro on Thursday.

It was not possible without support from our all-weather friend, said a senior official of Pakistan’s National Locust Control Centre while commenting on a recent report of the NLCC, which revealed that no locusts were reported from Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, Sindh, and Punjab provinces of the country.

Kishore Togani, who comes from Mirpurkhas division in Sindh province, narrated that Tharparkar division of the province, which served as breeding ground for the desert locust along the Indian border, was flourishing after rains as the swarms were successfully eliminated.

A widespread effort by the Sindh government with the pesticides and equipment provided by China saved our lands from the locust onslaught, Togani said, adding that the locust would have not spared any green plant in the division if it was not effectively controlled.

Shahid Malik, who collects honey from areas in Bahawalpur division of Punjab, complained that powerful landlords in their areas influenced the officials to conduct anti-locust operation in their lands on a priority basis. Anyhow, our areas are now safe from locust, he said.

Zahid, who owns agricultural lands in Layyah district of Punjab, said that in July and August, 20-30 percent of their crops were destroyed by the locust swarms. He also complained of authorities having ignored small stretches of land in anti-locust operation but said that the threat had now been eliminated. He explained that desert locust hit their areas badly during the past three years. He called for a comprehensive research-based strategy to combat the swarming insects.

The NLCC in the report said that anti-locust operations have been completed in 1,131,865 hectares across the affected districts and eliminated the pest completely from Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Sindh, and Punjab.

China provided 300,000 litres of required pesticides, 12 drone sprayers and 30 other spraying equipment, with a total worth of US$5 million, to help Pakistan get rid of an existential threat. Pakistani officials and farmers have expressed gratitude for China’s decisive aid against desert locust. China also provided the Department of Plant Protection of Pakistan with 200 protective suits, 4550 face masks, 200 goggles and 50 pairs of long shoes to make the anti-locust operation a success.

The NLCC official said that they were still surveying affected areas for leftover swarms to avoid future threat. The official said that without the support of China, Pakistan had less resources to fight against the worst locust attack in the history of the country. Owais Leghari, who is doing PHD in agriculture from Beijing University, said that locust issues in future will be a big threat to the world food basket. He said that China was going through every length to help Pakistan in the agriculture sector to ensure its food security.

Ahmad Sultan, a senior official in Sindh agriculture department said that Chinese locust control technology and experience was fully utilised to get rid of the locusts.

He said that China was actively cooperating with Pakistan in the fields of agriculture technology, pesticide equipment, personnel training, advance prevention, and control appliances as well as establishment of monitoring and early warning platforms which will help the country to avoid any long-term damage to the agriculture sector.

According to Pakistani official figures, the locust swarms have affected around 40 million acres of land in the country during the last 13 months.

















Pakistan fully eliminates desert locust with China’s assistance - Daily Times


With prompt and massive assistance from China, Pakistan has averted the worst-ever swarms of desert locusts and eliminated the insects, said official sources and farmers in hard-hit Bahawalpur, Mirpurkhas and Layyah regions, according to Gwadar Pro on Thursday. It was not possible without...




dailytimes.com.pk


----------



## ghazi52

As sparks flew, First “Zhijing Cup” China-Pakistan Welder Friendship Contest kicked off. 8 welders from the 2 countries demonstrated their professional expertise in the Thar Integrated Coal Mine & Power Project Congrats to all the winners!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pak-China plastic and packaging industry virtual exhibition and B2B matchmaking platform are going to be held in Pakistan from Oct. 26 to 29.


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese firm stamps on the feasibility report of monorail service under CPEC in Twin Cities (Rawalpindi & Islamabad)*


Expressing interest in the construction of the monorail service from Rawat to Islamabad International #Airport (IIA), a Chinese firm has termed the project to be viable, low-cost and environment-friendly.

The Chinese Civil Engineering Corporation (CCEC) in its study report of the project has said that the construction of the track for the rail service was viable and could be built cheaply.

The report added that the project would cause no harm to the environment of the twin cities as the monorail would be run on electricity.

The track would be 100 kilometres (km) long and connect Islamabad and Rawalpindi. The train would run on electricity instead of bio-fuel, making it environment-friendly, it said.

From Rawat to Soan Adda, the track would be laid on road, however, from Soan Adda to Kutcheri Chowk and on Mall Road, an elevated track would be constructed for the monorail service.

The train would run on the Metro Bus track from Rawalpindi Saddar to Islamabad Secretariat


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=673665469938930


----------



## ghazi52

China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) projects in the less-developed Balochistan province are being completed at a competitive pace with other provinces. 

Balochistan is more important as far as CPEC is concerned. China has always supported quick completion of CPEC projects in Balochistan.

Iron Brother China had especially taken keen interest to improve life in the underdeveloped areas of Pakistan.

"CPEC has definitely changed the life of people in so many areas of Pakistan. Once completed, CPEC will bring a revolution. The underdeveloped areas will no more be the same. They will be prosperous due to CPEC. 

Balochistan is already enjoying fruits of the CPEC. We believe CPEC would benefit Balochistan more than any other province. There are jobs and there is activity."

The provinces are in the process of completing projects as Punjab and Sindh approach completion rates of 50 percent.
Behind Punjab and Sindh, Balochistan has fared satisfactorily with 24 percent of announced projects complete to date and announced funding levels above the national per capita average. Balochistan is also home to Gwadar Port, the CPEC’s anchor and the site of more than half of the province’s projects.

CPEC, a flagship of China’s Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) that was officially launched in April 2015, promised transformational gains. Of 122 announced projects, a quarter (32 projects) have already been completed, or roughly $ 20 billion of the estimated $ 87 billion in funding.

Since the CPEC’s official announcement in 2015, Chinese and Pakistani officials have declared it a success. “Good progress has been made in building the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor,” President Xi Jinping told Pakistan’s parliament during his visit in April 2015.

Three years later, a joint statement declared: “As a signature project of BRI, the fast development of CPEC has played a significant role in the Belt and Road cooperation.”
At last year’s Belt and Road Forum, Pakistani Prime Minister Imran Khan said: “The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, one of the BRI’s major components - and one of its earliest manifestations - has made substantial progress.”

The CPEC would help industrialize Pakistan, turning it into a manufacturing hub. “CPEC will greatly speed up the industrialization and urbanization process in Pakistan and help it grow into a highly inclusive, globally competitive and prosperous country capable of providing high-quality life to its citizens,” promises a joint planning document.

Prime Minister Imran Khan has emphasized the importance of Special Economic Zones (SEZs) and industrial zones to the CPEC since he was elected in 2018.
The second phase of CPEC, which began in late 2019, promises to stimulate economic growth, with a focus on industrialization, agriculture and socio- economic development.


----------



## ghazi52

Eight agricultural institutes to be set up under CPEC phase II, bringing CPEC to new heights. 
Led by the private sector and facilitated by both govts, the institutes will focus on pest control, improvement seed quality, processing of agricultural produce, etc.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Monday met China's Minister of National Defence General Wei Fenghe to discuss matters of mutual interest.

"[The] Pakistan Army greatly values our time-tested and brotherly relations with China," General Bajwa said. "We have been standing together all along, and our relations will be no different in wake of future challenges."

According to a press release by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), during the meeting, Gen Bajwa and Gen Fenghe discussed regional security and enhanced bilateral defence collaboration.

Minister Fenghe acknowledged and appreciated the Pakistan Army’s sincere efforts towards maintaining regional peace and providing a secure environment to the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) projects.

The Chief of Army Staff thanked Minister Fenghe for China’s unwavering support to Pakistan on all key issues, both at regional and international forums, the statement read.

The two leaders also signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) for the enhancement of defence cooperation between both the Armies.


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese cos to setup smartphone manufacturing plant in Pakistan*

Under the agreement, Chinese companies will jointly set up the first smartphone manufacturing plant at #M3 Industrial Estate, Faisalabad.

An agreement has been reached between two Chinese companies at the FIEDMC office to establish a smartphone manufacturing plant in Faislabad, Pakistan.

As per details, the agreement was signed in the presence of Provincial Minister for Industry and Commerce Mian Aslam Iqbal, between Vice President VIVO Duam Tai Ping and Director Manufacturing Zhang Bin at the FIEDMC office.

Under the agreement, Chinese companies will jointly set up the first smartphone manufacturing plant at M3 Industrial Estate, Faisalabad. Initially, Chinese companies will invest $10 million in the project. With the setup of the manufacturing plant, smartphones will be manufactured locally.


The Provincial minister welcomed the development saying that local investors are turning towards Punjab due to the beneficial policies of the Punjab government. The provincial minister said that the investors will be provided facilities and complete protection on a priority basis, he said

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Wikki019

ghazi52 said:


> *Chinese cos to setup smartphone manufacturing plant in Pakistan*
> 
> Under the agreement, Chinese companies will jointly set up the first smartphone manufacturing plant at #M3 Industrial Estate, Faisalabad.
> 
> An agreement has been reached between two Chinese companies at the FIEDMC office to establish a smartphone manufacturing plant in Faislabad, Pakistan.
> 
> As per details, the agreement was signed in the presence of Provincial Minister for Industry and Commerce Mian Aslam Iqbal, between Vice President VIVO Duam Tai Ping and Director Manufacturing Zhang Bin at the FIEDMC office.
> 
> Under the agreement, Chinese companies will jointly set up the first smartphone manufacturing plant at M3 Industrial Estate, Faisalabad. Initially, Chinese companies will invest $10 million in the project. With the setup of the manufacturing plant, smartphones will be manufactured locally.
> 
> 
> The Provincial minister welcomed the development saying that local investors are turning towards Punjab due to the beneficial policies of the Punjab government. The provincial minister said that the investors will be provided facilities and complete protection on a priority basis, he said




This is what we actually need

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) on Wednesday cleared Rs37.91bn Optic Fibre Cable (OFC) Project along the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor Route (Khunjrab-Gwadar-Karachi).

The objective of the project is to provide alternate path for international connectivity through Northern border of Pakistan with China and ensure continuous uninterrupted connectivity between Northern and Southern borders of the country by establishing multiple rings for secure and uninterrupted communication network etc.








.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

50 modem state of art Fire tenders ready to leave China for Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*China again bails out Pakistan to pay Saudi debt*

Beijing to provide $1.5 billion to repay $2b debt


Shahbaz Rana
December 13, 2020






*ISLAMABAD: China has again bailed out Pakistan as it agrees to immediately provide $1.5 billion financing line to repay the $2 billion Saudi Arabia debt, sources told The Express Tribune.*

Out of $2 billion, Pakistan is now set to return the $1 billion on coming Monday, said the sources in the finance ministry and the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP). The remaining $1 billion is due in January, they added.

However, this time around, China has not given the loan from its State Administration of Foreign Exchange, commonly known as SAFE deposits, nor has it extended a commercial loan, said the sources.

Instead, both the countries have agreed to augment the size of a 2011 bilateral Currency-Swap Agreement (CSA) by an additional 10 billion Chinse Yuan or around $1.5 billion, the sources said. This has increased the size of the overall trade facility to 20 billion Chinese Yuan or $4.5 billion.
The CSA is a Chinese trade finance facility that Pakistan has been using since 2011 to repay foreign debt and keep its gross foreign currency reserves at comfortable levels instead for trade related purposes.

The benefit of this arrangement will be that the additional $1.5 billion Chinese loan will not reflect on the book of the federal government and it will not be treated as part of Pakistan’s external public debt.

Spokespersons for both the SBP and the finance ministry neither denied nor confirmed the development. The spokesperson for the central bank ducked the questions while the ministry of finance said that it was a “bilateral confidential matter”.

The Express Tribune had sent questions to the SBP about the CSA and a delay in uploading data on currency circulation, M2, on its website. “The M2 data will be updated soon on the website” was the terse response of the central bank, while maintaining silence on the question of currency deal.


*What is CSA?*

The bilateral Currency Swap Agreement was reached between the SBP and the Peoples Bank of China (PBOC) in December 2011 “in order to promote bilateral trade, finance direct investment and provide short-term liquidity support”, according to the central bank.

The original agreement had been renewed in December 2014 for a period of three years with overall limit of 10 billion yuan or $1.5 billion. It was further extended in May 2018 for a period of three years, with the amount being increased to 20 billion Yuan or $3 billion.

This agreement will expire in May next year, which the central bank has decided to request China to further extend it for three more years.

The central bank’s financial statement for the year 2019-20 showed that the SBP utilised 20 billion yuan or Rs475 billion.

Pakistan paid Rs20.5 billion in interest to China on using the $3 billion trade finance facility in the last fiscal year alone, showed the central bank’s financial statement.

China has become Pakistan’s largest creditor for the past few years. The trade facility, originally meant to promote bilateral trade in respective local currencies, has been used for paying foreign debt.

The $3 billion money is part of the current $13.4 billion in foreign currency reserves held by the central bank, the SBP had confirmed to The Express Tribune last month.

After coming into power, Prime Minister Imran Khan had twice flown to Saudi Arabia to secure the package, which provided space to the first-timer PTI government to negotiate a deal with the International Monetary Fund (IMF).

Saudi Arabia had agreed to provide $6.2 billion worth of financial package to Pakistan for three years. This included $3 billion in cash assistance and $3.2 billion worth of annual oil and gas supply on deferred payments.

As per the agreement, the Saudi cash and oil facility was for one year with an option to roll over the amount at the end of the year for a period of three years.

The Kingdom has claimed back its money ahead of the schedule. Pakistan was paying 3.2% interest on the $3-billion facility, according to the information that the Ministry of Finance shared with the National Assembly.

The Saudi oil facility has already been suspended, while Pakistan has also paid back Saudi Arabia $1 billion out of the $3 billion in May this year. Pakistan returned $1 billion to Saudi Arabia after taking equal amount of loan from China.

The government has also not been able to get the suspended $6 billion IMF programme restored, which is making it difficult for it to continue uninterrupted foreign inflows. The sources said if the IMF programme is not restored in the near future, the World Bank inflows may start drying up.

The IMF is not bending on two conditions of introducing a mini-budget and increasing electricity tariffs, which has complicated matters for Prime Minister Imran Khan whose government is already facing criticism for a constant high inflation.

The programme loans from the other two multilateral creditors were also critical to return $10.6 billion in maturing loans in the current fiscal year, excluding the Saudi Arabian and the UAE debt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Powering dream of EV revolution*

Pakistan should consider collaborating with* Chinese, Korean giants in researc*h


Faraz Ahmed

December 13, 2020





Automakers have invested substantial sums in electric vehicles. PHOTO: REUTERS



*KARACHI: *The atmosphere was electrified in the headquarters of Tesla on the battery day held on September 22 as expectations were high that perhaps their charismatic CEO Elon Musk had found a secret recipe to make cheaper, reliable and safest batteries.


So far, the company’s stock has surged 10 times in a span of just one year and is now trading at $600 after split with price-to-earnings ratio of 1,280. (Yes, there is no typo).

However, what we learnt in the event broadcast live were lots of futuristic plans ranging from making a million-mile battery to even mining the very raw material but nothing substantial enough to justify the eye-popping valuation of the Tesla stock.

But there is nothing particularly surprising about this single event as the whole history of electric vehicles (EVs) is about various futuristic plans so far mostly fuelled by government subsidies and tax rebates.

The EV space is definitely expanding but it is very important to carefully evaluate what worked and what didn’t before joining the bandwagon.


Recently, Minister for Industries and Production Hammad Azhar presented a draft EV policy to the National Assembly Standing Committee on Industries and Production. The plan includes waiving 50% of taxes applicable to the production of 1,800cc electric and hybrid cars and around 25% tax reduction for cars having engine capacity of more than 1,800cc besides waiving the registration and annual renewal fee.

That sounds ambitious but is it enough to create a market for EVs in the country where there is no urgency to do something about the rising carbon footprint or bringing green revolution?

Also, the minister was not in favour of giving a subsidy, which is a general no-no as we may have to negotiate for resetting the International Monetary Fund (IMF) loan programme soon.

If we look at the EV space globally, then the only country where EV sales have stood their ground firmly (of course with heavy subsidies) against the conventional combustible engine vehicles is Norway. The carefully crafted carrot-and-stick approach of heavily subsidising EV purchase and increasing carbon taxes has helped in creating a very thriving space for both the manufacturer and end-user.

Across the Atlantic in the US, the state of California is appearing as a bright spot where the federal government subsidy on the sale of initial 200,000 cars, backed by additional subsidies by the state of California, has made it a frontrunner among other states in terms of EV growth.

Both General Motors and Tesla have already crossed the 200,000 threshold and with falling demand during the pandemic, it is yet to see how the companies maintain the momentum with reduced subsidies.

The EV revolution is something which cannot be triggered with a single policy and it needs a paradigm shift in the existing labour and investment-intensive automobile industry with a complete supply chain involving many vendors and original equipment manufacturers (OEMs).

The EV policy should also address how we are planning to replace a complete ecosystem built around the conventional internal combustion engine with battery, motor and electrical systems.

As per the EV industry statistics, the key to success lies in innovating and optimising the battery pack, which comprises 50% of the cost, and hence the battery day organised by Tesla was the most talked about event in the EV space.

Fortunately, the battery manufacturing space is totally dominated by Asia, where China’s Contemporary Amperex Technology (CATL), Japan’s Panasonic Corp and South Korea’s LG Chem are leading the pack. Three Korean companies (LG, Samsung and SK) together are controlling half the share of global EV battery manufacturing market.

If, besides efforts of the Ministry of Industries and Production, the Ministry of Science and Technology focuses on research and development of batteries and storage technology in collaboration with these Chinese and Korean giants, then we may find a cost-effective solution, which may power up our dream of not just manufacturing EVs but also help us leap forward in other sectors such as mobile phone and laptop manufacturing.

The writer is a financial market enthusiast and attached to Pakistan’s stocks, commodities and emerging technology

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese govt, companies, ANGCC Consortium keen to invest $8bn in Ravi City project, PM told


Besides, he was informed, that ANGCC - a Global Investment Consortium, had also offered to invest $ 5 billion in the project on partnership basis.


Prime Minister Imran Khan was told that the Chinese government and companies were keen to invest $ 3 billion in the #Ravi City project in #Lahore and that the investment did not include any kind of loan.
Besides, he was informed, that ANGCC - a Global Investment Consortium, had also offered to invest $ 5 billion in the project on partnership basis.



The prime minister, who was presiding over a meeting of the working group of #RaviRiverfront Urban Development Authority (RUDA) and Pakistan Islands Development Authority (PIDA), was told that in order to further speed up the progress on the Ravi City project, a board had been constituted and work on the project would start in January

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1000 Job Vacancies in Haier JW Special Economic Zone. Apply now.

#Haier #JWSEZ #JW #Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

*'China fully agrees with President Alvi's assessment on CPEC'*

CPEC cooperation has advanced despite the Covid-19 pandemic, says Chinese Foreign Ministry


APP
December 16, 2020





President Dr Arif Alvi. 

*BEIJING: *President Dr Arif Alvi has made a positive assessment on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) cooperation which has advanced despite the Covid-19 pandemic and the "Chinese side fully agrees with him".

“The Chinese side fully agrees with the positive assessment made by President Dr Arif Alvi on the CPEC cooperation,” Chinese Foreign Ministry’s spokesperson Wang Wenbin said on Wednesday during his regular briefing in response to a question about the president’s recent interview to the Chinese media.

He said that CPEC had been developing with a positive momentum since its inception in 2013, as a pioneer project of Belt and Road Initiative (BRI). “As we have talked about it before, China and Pakistan have been working together to fight the pandemic and despite the challenges posed by pandemic, all the CPEC projects have been effectively moved ahead."

He remarked that cooperation between the two countries had provided an important support to the Pakistan’s efforts to fight the pandemic and stabilise its economy.

The spokesperson said that functioning of power transmission line from Mitiari to Lahore will help enhance power supply network in Pakistan.
About Lahore Metro Orange Line, he said that with the launch of this mega transport project, Pakistan has entered in the era of subway.

While commenting on Gwadar port, an important component of CPEC, he said the port processed 26,000 tonnes of fertiliser for Afghanistan in two batches this month only in four days while 22,000 tonnes fertiliser was unloaded setting a record.

Wang Wenbin said the Chinese side would continue to work with Pakistan to implement the consensus reached by the two leaders and continue to advance CPEC. “We will ensure steady implementation of the current projects and focus on industrial and agricultural fields.”

He said that the Chinese side would ensure that high quality Belt and Road cooperation would deliver greater benefits for the two countries and people in the region.

During the interview with CCTV, President Alvi said that Pakistan’s ties with China had been strengthened as the two countries worked together to tackle the Covid-19 pandemic as well as deepen cooperation on CPEC.

He also hailed China’s assistance in tackling the pandemic in Pakistan.

China had shared its experience of regular epidemic prevention and sent seven batches of medical supplies as well as two medical teams to help Pakistan, he said.

Earlier this year, the Gwadar port officially started taking cargo under the Afghanistan-Pakistan Transit Trade Agreement.

It was proved as a huge potential of the Gwadar port, President Alvi said, adding that a number of developmental projects were currently in full swing to further boost trade between Pakistan and Central Asian states.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A memorable ceremony of *official Handing/Taking of Multan - Sukkur Motorway (M-5) *392 KMs, a mega project of National Highway Authority (NHA) under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), constructed by China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC).

Mr Mansoor Ahmed Sirohyi, Member (Motorways-South) & General Manager (M-5), Mr Muhammad Naseem Arif graced the occasion.

The key management of CSCEC was also present. Member (Motorways-South) distributed certificates of appreciation to Chinese staff.

Multan - Sukkur Motorway (M-5) is one of the finest project of NHA Pakistan, which is a great example of Pak China Friendship.


----------



## ghazi52

The China-Pakistan border crossing at Khunjerab Pass opened on Tuesday for 10 days.

Stranded containers in China will be transported to Gilgit-Baltistan during this period, but tourists will not be allowed to visit the area.

As per the agreement signed between Pakistan and China, the border closes on December 1 every year and re-opens on April 1.


However, it remained closed this year due to coronavirus pandemic.

The border closes in the month of December due to heavy snowfall in winters and remains closed for four months every year.

At 5,000 metres above #sea level, the Khunjerab pass is the highest paved international border crossing in the world and is also the highest point on Karakoram Highway.


----------



## ghazi52

50 State of the Art Fire Tenders of 7000 liters of water & foam capacity + 2 Water Bowsers loaded on a ship & on their way to Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC an opportunity to boost manufacturing of electric vehicles*

Both China and Pakistan are big stakeholders when it comes to automobile production and consumption and it would be a wise decision on the latter’s part to promote manufacturing of electric vehicles (EVs) in the country.

In an article published by Chinese media, visiting professor at Southwest University of Political Science and Law, Cheng Xizhong opined that Pakistan may boldly introduce China’s advanced production technology of EVs and gradually accelerate local production and sales of these cars. It would help inject new impetus into the rapid development of the national economy, the professor highlighted.

“With the continuous advancement of the construction of CPEC and special economic zones, China and Pakistan can carry out close cooperation,” he further added.

Referring to media reports, he said federal cabinet of Pakistan has granted massive tax exemptions to facilitate promotion of EVs in the country.

The summary forwarded by Pakistani Ministry of Industries was approved by the cabinet, allowing one per cent sales tax for locally-made EVs up to 50 kwh and light commercial vehicles (LCVs) up to 150 kwh.

The cabinet also capped the duty on import of charging equipment at 1pc.

At the same time, the EVs would be exempt from federal excise duty (FED), whereas import of machinery for manufacturing of these vehicles would be duty-free. Pakistani government has further removed additional customs duty (ACD).

As per policy, there would be only 1pc tax on import of EV parts for manufacturers. Apart from the tax facilities, Pakistani government has also waived registration and annual renewal fee for EVs.


In October this year, Chinese government issued New Energy Vehicle Industry Development Plan (2021-2035).

According to the plan, development of new energy vehicles was the only way for China to become a powerful automobile country from a big automobile country. It was also a strategic measure to deal with climate change and promote green development, he shared.

Cheng Xizhong, also a senior fellow of the Charhar Institute, said that since 2012, China’s new energy vehicle industry has made great achievements and become one of the important forces in the development and transformation of the world’s automobile industry.

Currently, a new round of global scientific and technological revolution and industrial transformation is developing vigorously. The integration of automobile and related technologies in energy, transportation, information and communication is accelerating.


----------



## ghazi52

*
China can help Pakistan in developing bee products sector.*

Billion Tree Honey initiative launched by PM Imran Khan will be a workable project to alleviate poverty and develop the bee products sector, said China Bee Products Association (CBPA) Chairman Yang Rong.
“It will lead to broad prospects of Pak-China cooperation in this field,” he added.


Rich natural and human resources have equipped Pakistan with favourable conditions to develop the bee products industry. Most of Pakistan’s land is subtropical, which provides a warm climate for vegetating nectariferous plants.


----------



## ghazi52

*China on Monday termed as baseless the reports* that it has sought additional guarantees from Pakistan for sanctioning a whopping USD 6-billion loan for a railway line project and backing away from its initial financial commitments to the multi-billion dollars China-Pakistan Economic Corridor due to weakening financial position of its all-weather ally.

Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian also rejected reports that China was backing away from its initial financial promises to Pakistan under the USD 60 billion CPEC amid rising corruption and militants' attacks.

These reports are baseless, Zhao told a media briefing here.

I would also like to stress that against the global economic recession, China's input in the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) including the CPEC has not reduced but rather increased against the odds, he said.


----------



## ghazi52

*China assures #Pakistan for over million COVID vaccine doses for emergency use/*


After Pakistan approved Chinese Sinopharm vaccine against COVID-19, China on Thursday assured that they would work to ensure provision of over a million doses to the country for emergency use.
The matter was discussed in a telephonic conversation between Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi and China’s State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi.


----------



## ghazi52

*Government decides to purchase 1.2M doses of vaccine from China*








https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber
*Anadolu*
December 31, 2020


On Thursday, Pakistan reported the highest single-day spike in coronavirus cases during the last two weeks, recording nearly 2,500 new cases, according to official data.

With 2,475 fresh infections, the country's total caseload rose to 479,715, including 435,073 recoveries. The recoveries are up to 90.7% from the earlier 86%.

58 more people died due to coronavirus in the last 24 hours, jumped the death toll to 10,105.
Pakistan was one of the countries where coronavirus cases started to significantly drop in mid-July, however since Nov. 1 new cases spiked in the country.

To contain the second wave, authorities have implemented lockdowns in virus-affected zones, along with a general ban on public meetings and rallies.

The government decided to purchase 1.2 million doses of the COVID-19 vaccine from Chinese state-owned company Sinopharm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China gives $100m grant for road rehabilitation*

Four sections of National Highway (N-5) in Sindh will be reconstructed


Shahbaz Rana
December 31, 2020








*ISLAMABAD: *China on Thursday gave a $100 million grant to Pakistan for rehabilitating a road that had been damaged by floods 10 years ago, indicating a shift in Beijing’s policy of only extending loans to its strategic ally.

The $100 million grant was the highest amount given by China in recent years to Pakistan, announced Ministry of Economic Affairs.

A Letter of Exchange for rehabilitation of specific sections of National Highway N-5 project was signed by both sides, according to the ministry.

Minister for Economic Affairs Makhdum Khusro Bakhtyar and Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong witnessed the signing ceremony.

Under this agreement, Government of China will provide grant assistance of RMB 659.8 million or $100 million for rehabilitation of four sections having 66 kilometer length in total of National Highway (N-5) between Hala, district Matiari and Moro, District Naushahro Feroze, in Sindh province. The project will help to improve road infrastructure and augment the north-south connectivity.

Earlier, China had committed to give a grant for New Gwadar International Airport construction that has a total estimated value of $230 million.

The Ministry of Planning documents suggested that China was providing a grant of 1.67 billion yuan for the airport and the share of Chinese grant in total construction cost was 63.3%.

China also agreed to extend debt relief worth $732 million to Pakistan under G-20 debt relief initiative on loans and interest payments maturing between the period May 2020 to June 2021.

In recent years, China has become the single largest bilateral lender to Pakistan due to a gradual shift in Pakistan’s policy from west to east. Chinese authorities have been giving commercial loans, concessional loans and project loans to Pakistan to meet its financing needs.

The National Highway 5 (N5) is an important road that extends from the south part to the north and west border in Pakistan, and carries a large amount of traffic capacity. Unfortunately, this road was seriously damaged by the record flood in 2010.
At the request of the Pakistani government, the Chinese government helped in repairing parts of N5 and N55 sections during 2011 and 2016.

With the joint efforts by the Pakistani and Chinese workers, the rehabilitation work was completed at the end of 2016, and greatly improved the road conditions of the relevant sections.

Considering the importance of the N5 road, the Chinese government agrees to rehabilitate the remaining 66 kilometers of the N5 road with Chinese grant in accordance with the previous bilateral agreement, said the Chinese ambassador.

The ambassador added that the new project of rehabilitation of N5 road was the largest road project funded by Chinese grant in recent years in Pakistan.

The implementation of this project will further increase the traffic capacity, while facilitating people’s travel along the route.

The construction project will also create considerable employment, and promote related building materials and transportation sectors along the route, he added.

The embassy will work closely with EAD and other relevant departments to ensure that the project starts at the earliest. “To be rich, build roads first,” Rong said.

During the meeting between Chinese ambassador and economic affairs minister, Pakistan-China economic relations, CPEC projects and other matters of mutual interest were also discussed.

Pakistan and China have been planning to hold next round of Joint Cooperation Committee of the CPEC. 

Pakistan proposed January 12 for holding the 10th JCC meeting but the final decision will be taken by Beijing, being host this time.

The minister appreciated the significant work of Joint Working Groups on Socio-economic Development and Transport Infrastructure under the CPEC.

He highlighted that the socioeconomic projects agreed therein were in line with the vision of the PTI government for socio-economic uplift of the common people and enhanced economic activities in the country.

Both the sides also discussed the progress of on-going projects financed by the Government of China The economic affairs minister also appreciated the Chinese assistance for combating coronavirus pandemic and locust attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China’s Shangdong province to build industrial Park in Pakistan*

East China's Shandong province that reported strong economic growth in the 12th Five-Year Plan period (2011-15) has announced its foreign development plan that included setting up an industrial park in Pakistan.

The province’s Governor Guo Shuqing, who is here to attend the on going National People's Congress session said they will be coming up with heavy investment in Pakistan during next five year. “ We attach great to our relations with Pakistan, ”, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan to purchase 1.2 million COVID-19 vaccine doses from Chinese firm*


Hamza Zakir
Dec 31 ·

The Government of Pakistan is all set to purchase a total of 1.2 million COVID-19 vaccine doses from Chinese pharmaceutical company Sinopharm.

The news was shared by Federal Minister for Science and Technology Fawad Chaudhary, who took to Twitter to announce that the cabinet committee has decided to initially purchase 1.2 million doses of the coronavirus vaccine developed by Sinopharm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surya 1

ghazi52 said:


> China Pak Solidarity ............China in Action: 2 tons of masks,test kit ventilators, medical protective clothes worth 67 million rupees successfully handed over at Khunjerab.. The supplies will be handed over to Government of Gilgit-Baltistan.



Good but the numbers are too low.


----------



## ghazi52

*China dismisses ‘groundless’ media reports about ending financial support to Pakistan
*

Hamza Zakir
Dec 29 2020

In the wake of multiple false reports – largely coming from the Indian media – claiming that China is backing away from its promises of financial support to Pakistan under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) initiative, the Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson has publicly rejected the reports as being ‘groundless’ and reaffirmed his country’s continued support to Pakistan.

According to a report by Business Recorder, Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson Zhao Lijian said during a press briefing in Beijing that any reports talking about China suspending its financial support to Pakistan are groundless. If anything, he affirmed that both countries are resolutely pushing forward towards the construction of CPEC mega projects.

“Such reports are groundless. As an important pilot project of the BRI, CPEC has maintained positive momentum of development since its inception in 2013. Amid the COVID-19 epidemic, there is no stop of the construction, no job cut and no withdrawal of workforce of the CPEC projects, which effectively supports Pakistan in fighting the epidemic and stabilizing the economy. 

These are facts that my colleagues and I shared with you on several occasions,” he said in response to a question posed to him about the reports during the press briefing.

Zhou stressed that China’s contribution to the Belt Road Initiative (BRI) has surged despite the global economic recession and that it has been committed to supporting its BRI partners as much as possible even during such trying times.

“I want to stress that China’s input in the BRI, including CPEC, has increased despite global economic recession. In the first three quarters this year, China’s direct investment in non-financial sectors in BRI partner countries grew by around 30% year on year. China has provided as much support and assistance as possible to help many BRI partners combat COVID-19 and recover economy,” he said.

Moreover, he also dismissed reports suggesting that China is seeking additional guarantees from the Pakistani government for its $6 billion ML-1 project loan, calling them “simply baseless”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Despite odds, China continues to invest in Pakistan*

In 2020, two countries maintained pace of work, expand cooperation


Shakeel Ahmad Ramay
January 03, 2021







*ISLAMABAD: *Year 2020 proved to be yet another period of misunderstanding the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Rumours ruled the market and facts could not find a place in discussions. The situation aggravated in the wake of a disinformation campaign to malign CPEC and China-Pakistan relations.

The year started with negative reporting in the international and local media, and the year closed with another wave of negativity. Debt trap, slow pace of CPEC projects and rolling back of Chinese investment were the major allegations levelled to run the smear campaign.

The debt trap is a slogan which has been chanted for a long time. The purpose is to counter Chinese investment flow to Pakistan. First, it was used in Sri Lanka through a deliberate campaign. The purpose was to create fear among countries where China was planning to inject capital.

No doubt, Sri Lanka is going through a debt crisis. However, the Chinese investment has nothing to do with the crisis.

Dushni Weerakoon of Sri Lanka’s Institute of Policy Studies and Sisira Jayasuriya, a professor of economics at Monash University, highlighted that China’s share in the national debt was only 10%. Furthermore, over 60% of this 10% loan is at the concessionary rate of 2%. It is only a myth that Sri Lanka has to cede Hambantota Port to China.

The same strategy has been adopted to malign CPEC without paying any heed to data or analysis on CPEC investment. Such disinformation starts with reports of debt crisis in Pakistan and its weak foreign currency reserves. It is used to stir fear among people.

Then such conspiracy theories jump directly to CPEC without highlighting the debt contribution from Paris Club ($10.924 billion), International Monetary Fund ($7.68 billion), bilateral donors ($24.352 billion), multilateral donors ($39.392 billion) and international bonds ($5.3 billion).

They manipulate data in such a way that puts all the blame on CPEC, though the contribution of CPEC-related investment is only 5.6%, which they intentionally ignore.

The same reports are highlighted and propagated through different media channels. Innocent minds of Pakistanis are trapped through these reports. Common people cannot understand the economic terminologies and the complicated debt data.

Even the ruling elite, decision-makers and businessmen cannot comprehend difficult statistics. Hence, they easily become victim of the smear campaign.

Second, the rolling back of Chinese investment is another false slogan which has been adopted in recent times. The disinformation campaign has accelerated following the Covid-19 outbreak.

The pandemic and its impact on the global economy and investment have provided a greater opportunity to manipulate data. Thus, it is necessary to understand the global dynamics before discussing CPEC.

The World Bank has projected that the global economy will shrink 5.2% in 2020. UNCTAD has forecast that the global foreign direct investment (FDI) will take a 40% hit, which will push the FDI down to less than $1 trillion from $1.5 trillion. Moreover, it can further contract by 5-10% in 2021.


*Special focus*

Despite all these odds and challenges, China is not sitting back. While first half of 2020 saw some turbulence, later China recovered and accelerated its investment.

Pakistan being the host to CPEC, the flagship project of Beijing’s Belt and Road Initiative (BRI), got special focus. China started enhancing investment in CPEC and non-CPEC projects.

Among these, China and Pakistan launched two big hydroelectric power projects costing $1.93 billion. It is a clean investment which will help Pakistan in many ways like cheap electricity, enhanced water storage capacity and availability of water for agriculture during lean periods.

Discussions on the ML-1 railway project are at advanced stages. China has also provided support through a currency swap arrangement.

Third, the pace of progress on projects is another subject of interest for the opponents of CPEC. A major reason behind this argument is the lack of evidence to prove fake news about debt trap and rolling back of CPEC investment.

However, the evidence suggests otherwise. CPEC is going on at a good pace, rather the project has expanded over the past two years. The setting up of CPEC Authority gave a fresh impetus to the project with expansion in the areas of cooperation.

In 2020, when the entire world was under the grip of the deadly pandemic and economic activities came to a standstill, Pakistan and China joined hands to maintain the pace of work and expand cooperation.

The M-4 motorway project was completed during that period. CPEC helped Pakistan to keep 40,000 of its workers engaged. Gwadar Port started functioning as a transit trade facility. The groundbreaking of Allama Iqbal Special Economic Zone (SEZ) was performed and preparation for the groundbreaking of Rashakai SEZ has been finalised.

Pakistan and China also expanded cooperation under CPEC. First, social development was added to the basket and China committed more than $1 billion. The programme will focus on skills development, healthcare, education and job creation.

In 2020, two memorandums of understanding (MoUs) were signed in the fields of agriculture and science and technology. Besides, China offered to donate a date processing plant for Balochistan. The plant will play an important role in creating livelihood opportunities for the local people and enhancing export earnings for Pakistan.

Hence, the campaign against CPEC is unjustified and does not have any sound footing. It is suggested that the government should take immediate steps to improve communication about CPEC benefits for poverty reduction, industrialisation and economic transformation.

The CPEC Authority is already working on it and it has improved the communication tremendously but there is a need to further accelerate the process.

Lastly, all players in the power structure should immediately stop making CPEC a subject of point scoring. It is hurting the project and interest of the country.

The writer is a political economist


_Published in The Express Tribune, January 4th, 2021._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*
China has become the largest country to import Pakistani goods.*


According to a report published in China's Economic Net, China has increased the capacity of Pakistani market, resulting in a rise in exports. 

Pakistan exports to China are $ 2.357 billion in December 2020 The count reached 18.3 % more than $ 1.993 billion in December 2019 Chinese scholar Prof. Cheng Zeng has said that the progress is a good omen for the stability of the Pakistani economy and it is provincial and provincial. This is the result of the intelligent policies of federal governments

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

January 05, 2021

Under an initiative of the federal government, 50 new fire tenders and two water bowsers have reached Karachi port from China which will need two days to be unloaded from the vessel, on Tuesday.

As many as 50 fire tenders and two water tankers have reached Karachi port today under an initiative from the federal government.

The firefighting vehicles have been purchased with the cost of Rs1.4 billion under the financial package announced by the federal government for the metropolis.

According to the sources Prime Minister Imran Khan is likely to visit Karachi in mid-January. The firefighting vehicles will be handed over to the Sindh government during the expected visit of the premier in Karachi.

Moreover, the inclusion of new fire brigade vehicles will improve the capacity of firefighting services in the metropolis as only 14 fire tenders in Karachi are operational out of 44 vehicles.
Earlier on January 2, the Sindh Infrastructure and Development Company Limited (SIDCL) had reportedly received a letter from the Karachi port authorities, confirming the arrival of the vessel carrying 50 fire tenders and two water tankers.

It is pertinent to mention here that state-of-the-art firefighting vehicles were provided by a Chinese company and are different from traditional fire tenders that can only spray water.
A demonstration of vehicle functions was conducted during the send-off ceremony, showing a high-pressure water gun extinguishing the fire.

The new fire truck products will greatly improve the Karachi city government’s fire-fighting emergency rescue level and provide strong technological support for the safety of the citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese company to invest, set up new industrial unit in Punjab*

By Gwadar Pro
Jan 6, 2021

Shafqat Ali

Lahore, January 6: Chinese Company Oreal Ceramics has shown interest in investing in the tiles industry in Bhalwal Industrial Estate and has sought 50-acre land to set up a new industrial unit, said an official statement issued here on Tuesday evening.

The investment can increase the production capacity if additional supply of electricity and gas is provided, said the statement.

Representative of Chinese Company Oreal Ceramics Wo Jianbin called on Punjab Provincial Minister for Industries and Trade Mian Aslam Iqbal and discussed matters relating to investment. Director Punjab Board of Investment and Trade (PBIT) Suhail Saleem was also present.

The minister welcomed the new investment plans and reiterated that promotion of investment is the top priority of the government.

The government will provide every possible facility to maximise investment in the province, he said and directed the relevant officials to provide every possible facility to the Chinese company for setting up a new industrial unit.

The new investments help in poverty alleviation and overcoming the chronic issue of unemployment in the province, said the minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*China’s construction giant CCECC shares construction experience with Pak*

By China Economic Net
Jan 5, 2021

BEIJING, Jan. 5 (China Economic Net) - “The natural, geographical and cultural environments of China and Pakistan are very different from each other, so during construction, we worked out measures to adapt to local conditions and shared our construction experience with our Pakistani friends,” noted Dong Zhihong, deputy general manager of Asia Pacific Division, China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC), while taking an interview with China Economic Net.

Take the mountainous areas in Pakistan as an example. “It is difficult to conduct construction work there as the geological conditions are not that favorable.” Therefore, “blasting, protection, and support of high slope, tunneling and excavation technologies are applied to the construction project site after certain improvement and optimization,” Mr. Dong added.

As per Dong, a joint venture led by CCECC signed a construction contract for the upgrade and renovation of the main runway 18L-36R of Allama Iqbal International Airport (AIIAP) with Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority (PCAA) last August.

At present, the commencement order was issued by the employer, and work including the take over of the site, the construction of temporary camps for administration office and dormitory, the construction of temporary facilities (batch plant, canteen), and the removal of existing avionics facilities on the runway was completed. Also, a mobilization meeting held last November had CCECC employees ready for 24-hour non-stop day and night construction, with workers running on two shifts and machines running to ensure quality and quantity of timely completion.

“The ratio of local employees on site is very high, and the ratio of Chinese and Pakistani employees is about 1:5 to 1:10 according to different types of work, which creates a lot of employment for the locals,” Dong further mentioned.

“CCECC also has an edge in water supply and rail transportation, so we are also looking for good investment opportunities in Pakistan in days to come, such as highways, water supply plants, power plants, and so on,” noted Mr. Dong.

CCECC Pakistan Branch was officially established in 2015 and has been committed to strengthening the construction of CPEC. It has undertaken the implementation of five projects worth about ￥600 million, focusing on infrastructures like roads and airport runways.

As one of the pioneering Chinese companies entering the international market, CCECC is now developed into a large-scale state-owned enterprise with Chinese National Super Grade Qualification for railway project engineering and has been listed among the world’s top 225 International contractors for many years in a row.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese vaccine maker CanSino Biologics has offered 20 million doses of its COVID-19 vaccine to Pakistan, Bloomberg reported on Friday.*

The vaccine maker will be giving Pakistan preferential access and pricing, Bloomberg quoted Hasan Abbas Zaheer, technical adviser at AJM Pharma Pvt.

It has already applied with Pakistan’s drug regulator (Drug Regulatory Authority of Pakistan) to get approval.

The company is also close to releasing the results of its vaccine’s final-stage clinical trials that were being conducted in Pakistan, Russia, Mexico, and Chile.

There might be a 25% decrease in procurement costs as the company claims it will fill vaccine vials in Pakistan.

Zaheer said, “We need to keep in mind that this coronavirus vaccine is a very scarce commodity, highly in demand, and you know the other countries many months ago started the advance booking, we also need to do the same, we are already late on that.”

“Once Pakistan does a booking, we will be in a position to know the delivery. I am sure the delivery will be much before other manufacturers,” he added.

The development comes a day after Pakistan government announced that China would offer Pakistan 500,000 doses of its COVID-19 vaccines by January 31.

CanSino has also agreed to supply 35 million doses to Mexico while Malaysia is in talks to get 3.5 million shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

ghazi52 said:


> *Chinese vaccine maker CanSino Biologics has offered 20 million doses of its COVID-19 vaccine to Pakistan, Bloomberg reported on Friday.*
> 
> The vaccine maker will be giving Pakistan preferential access and pricing, Bloomberg quoted Hasan Abbas Zaheer, technical adviser at AJM Pharma Pvt.
> 
> It has already applied with Pakistan’s drug regulator (Drug Regulatory Authority of Pakistan) to get approval.
> 
> The company is also close to releasing the results of its vaccine’s final-stage clinical trials that were being conducted in Pakistan, Russia, Mexico, and Chile.
> 
> There might be a 25% decrease in procurement costs as the company claims it will fill vaccine vials in Pakistan.
> 
> Zaheer said, “We need to keep in mind that this coronavirus vaccine is a very scarce commodity, highly in demand, and you know the other countries many months ago started the advance booking, we also need to do the same, we are already late on that.”
> 
> “Once Pakistan does a booking, we will be in a position to know the delivery. I am sure the delivery will be much before other manufacturers,” he added.
> 
> The development comes a day after Pakistan government announced that China would offer Pakistan 500,000 doses of its COVID-19 vaccines by January 31.
> 
> CanSino has also agreed to supply 35 million doses to Mexico while Malaysia is in talks to get 3.5 million shots.


excellent news. but we just don't know how effective any of these vaccines are, regardless of which company, Chinese or american, they came from. It is of the UTMOST importance that everyone maintains face-masking, hand-sanitizing and social-distancing for the near foreseeable future, and I mean at least for the next couple of years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Consul General Libijian handover China Aid to *Gwadar Police Station, *40 motorcycles, 10 mobile sentry boxes and 10 laptops.

© Voice of Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Char

ghazi52 said:


> Consul General Libijian handover China Aid to *Gwadar Police Station, *40 motorcycles, 10 mobile sentry boxes and 10 laptops.
> 
> © Voice of Gwadar
> 
> 
> View attachment 711062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 711063



The logo of China aid looks like China Unicom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Char said:


> The logo of China aid looks like China Unicom.



Also note ChinaAid, as previously it was USAid..


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong visited sites of major projects under the CPEC in Gwadar. He was impressed by the joint efforts of the Chinese and Pakistani workers who are making Gwadar different day by day amid the pandemic. 
China Pak Dosti Zindabad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Special plane leaves with first batch of Covid-19 vaccine for Islamabad*

Sun, 31 Jan 2021, 6:21 PM










BEIJING, Jan 31 (APP): A special Pakistan Air Force (PAF) plane with the first batch of Covid-19 vaccine doses left here for Islamabad on Sunday evening.

China’s State Councilor and Foreign Minister, Wang Yi during a phone call with Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi last week had promised to provide 500,000 doses of Covid-19 vaccine to Pakistan by January 31.

Beijing had asked Islamabad to send an airplane to get the vaccines.

Later, Chinese Foreign Ministry’s Spokesperson Hua Chunying had also confirmed that in order to support the brothers and sisters in Pakistan, the Chinese government would provide a batch of vaccines as aid and would actively coordinate with the relevant Chinese enterprise to speed up export of vaccines to Pakistan.

The National Command and Operation Center (NCOC), which oversees Pakistan’s coronavirus response, had sent the special aircraft to bring the vaccine that Beijing had promised to provide.

The NCOC has taken necessary steps to store the vaccine in Islamabad and onward supply to various federating units particularly to Sindh and Balochistan through the air.

It has also set up a vaccine nerve center with the provincial and district level vaccine administration and coordination and adult vaccination centers.

Since the outbreak of COVID-19, China and Pakistan have been working together to overcome difficulties.
Pakistan has approved two foreign anti-COVID vaccines as of now, including the Chinese Sinopharm COVID-19 vaccine, for emergency use in the country.

Pakistan plans to provide vaccines to frontline health workers and elderly people in the first phase.










Special plane leaves with first batch of Covid-19 vaccine for Islamabad


A special Pakistan Air Force (PAF) plane with the first batch of Covid-19 vaccine doses left here for Islamabad on Sunday evening.




www.app.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Exports to China up 41pc in December*


APP
01 Feb 2021


BEIJING: Pakistan’s exports to China crossed $312.33 million in December 2020, shows the official data from the General Administration of Customs of the People’s Republic of China (GACC).

Exports increased by 41 percent on a year-on-year basis last December, according to GACC figures received by Pakistan.

Despite the epidemic of Covid-19, bilateral trade has increased significantly. Pakistan’s exports stood at $312.33 million in December 2020, up 41 percent from $221 million in the same month of the previous year, which grew for six consecutive months, China Economic Net (CEN) reported.

Last month Adviser to Prime Minister on Commerce and Investment, Abdul Razak Dawood announced via Twitter that Pakistan’s export to China registered an increase of 30% in November 2020.

Pakistan made the highest gain in December 2020 when its export volume was $312.33 million against total exports to China.

Overall, from January to December 2020, China’s imports from Pakistan counted $2.12 billion irrespective of Covid-19 that impacted fiscal 2020.

This year China’s export to Pakistan decreased 4.95 percent amounting to $15.36 billion as compared to the previous year which was $ 16.17 billion.

The total volume of trade between China and Pakistan was decreased by 2.69 percent amounting to $17.49 billion as compared to 2019 which was $17.97 billion due to COVID-19.

In the fourth quarter, China’s imports rose 44% from the previous year to $695.63 million, while the overall imports and exports in last quarter increased 4% amounting to $5.46 billion whereas in the last year it was $5.27 billion.

Among the growth of trade in major products between the two countries, textiles, seafood and agricultural products have increased year on year, which has promoted Pakistan’s economic recovery and increased its exports to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*The first shipment of sanoform vaccine arrives in Pakistan*

On the occasion, special assistant for health Dr. Faisal Sultan and foreign minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi were present. In the ceremony, Chinese ambassador Nong Rong handed over vaccine as a gift from the Chinese government to Pakistan. Special thanks to the Foreign Minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China donates Covid-19 vaccine for Pakistan's armed forces*


Naveed Siddiqui
February 8, 2021

 








China has donated Covid-19 vaccines for Pakistan's armed forces, a statement by the military's media affairs wing said on Monday. — APP








China has donated Covid-19 vaccines for Pakistan's armed forces, a statement by the military's media affairs wing said on Monday.— APP


China has donated Covid-19 vaccines for Pakistan's armed forces, a statement by the military's media affairs wing said on Monday.

In a statement, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said that the People's Liberation Army (PLA) had donated vaccines, making Pakistan's military the first foreign military to receive vaccine assistance from Beijing.

"However, keeping with the Pakistan armed forces’ traditional spirit of 'nation comes first, always and every time’ it has been decided to contribute the complete donation to the national vaccination drive [for] frontline healthcare workers across Pakistan who are the real heroes fighting against the pandemic and saving precious lives," the statement said.

"Pakistan’s armed forces extend their deepest gratitude to PLA and the People’s Republic of China for this magnanimous donation during testing times," the statement said.

Meanwhile, Minister for Planning, Development and Special Initiatives Asad Umar lauded the military leadership's decision to donate the vaccines, adding that it was consistent with the government's decision of giving first priority to healthcare workers.


Last week, vaccination drives against the novel coronavirus started simultaneously in all federating units of the country, days after 500,000 doses of the vaccine arrived in Islamabad as a gift from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KurtisBrian

So will the Chinese vaccine turn Pakistani Muslims into Pakistani Chinese?


----------



## Indus Pakistan

KurtisBrian said:


> So will the Chinese vaccine turn *Pakistani Muslims *into Pakistani Chinese?


Are you Canadian-Indian? There is a reason I ask this?


ghazi52 said:


> 500,000 doses


Ffs? That's like a piss in the Pacific? Population of Pakistan is 220 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KurtisBrian

Indus Pakistan said:


> Are you Canadian-Indian? There is a reason I ask this?
> Ffs? That's like a piss in the Pacific? Population of Pakistan is 220 million.



Genetically I am 99.7% European, NOT Indo-European. 
Templars who attacked me, said, "We don't need you anymore." "You will be alone in a world of robots." (don't even know what they "needed" me for). Anyways, combine what they said with what is occurring, the history of the use of diseases by certain men and what is supposedly being done to Uighur Muslims makes me wonder if everyone is going be turned into good little Chinese factory workers.
Futurama.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

KurtisBrian said:


> Genetically I am 99.7% European, NOT Indo-European.
> Templars who attacked me, said, "We don't need you anymore." "You will be alone in a world of robots." (don't even know what they "needed" me for). Anyways, combine what they said with what is occurring, the history of the use of diseases by certain men and what is supposedly being done to Uighur Muslims makes me wonder if everyone is going be turned into good little Chinese factory workers.
> Futurama.


You know why I asked you that Q? Most Western people say "French, German, Turk". Rarely will they qualify that with religious suffix like "Frenh Christian, German Christian or Turk Muslim". What caught my eye is you said [below] which I find mostly used by Pakistani's.


KurtisBrian said:


> Chinese vaccine turn* Pakistani Muslims*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

KurtisBrian said:


> So will the Chinese vaccine turn Pakistani Muslims into Pakistani Chinese?



When has China ever cared about what Muslims do beyond their borders? It doesn't.


----------



## KurtisBrian

Indus Pakistan said:


> You know why I asked you that Q? Most Western people say "French, German, Turk". Rarely will they qualify that with religious suffix like "Frenh Christian, German Christian or Turk Muslim". What caught my eye is you said [below] which I find mostly used by Pakistani's.



the words I chose need fit what I am writing about. It is supposedly Uighur MUSLIMS who are being changed not Uighurs. So it would be Pakistani MUSLIMS who get changed not Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fruitful talk with Mr.Faisal Mushtaq CEO Roots Millennium Education Pak, on promoting exchanges & cooperation in education for youngsters between China and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

在农历春节之际，哈利勒和他的家人祝你和你的家人新年快乐！ [烟花] [烟花] [烟花]️新年快乐！ 在新的一年可能是健康安全的！ 一切进行得都很顺利！ 牛变了世界！ 看涨！ 挺好！ [爆竹] [爆竹] [爆竹] [爆竹] [爆竹] [爆竹]

Happy Chinese New Year

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway along River Indus in Baltistan.








The Karakorum Highway, also known as the Friendship Highway in China, was built by the governments of Pakistan and China. It was started in 1959 and was completed and opened to the public in 1979. About 810 Pakistanis and about 200 Chinese workers lost their lives, mostly in landslides and falls, while building the highway.

The Chinese workers who died during the construction are buried in the Chinese cemetery in Gilgit. The route of the Karakorum Highway traces one of the many paths of the ancient Silk Road.

The highway, connecting the Gilgit–Baltistan region of Pakistan to the ancient Silk Road, runs approximately 1,300 km from Kashgar, a city in the Xinjiang region of China, to Abbottabad, of Pakistan.

China and Pakistan are planning to link the Karakoram Highway to the port of Gwadar in Balochistan through the Chinese-aided Gwadar-Dalbandin railway, which extends to Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Army Chief terms CPEC win-win situation, thanks China for gifting COVID vaccines*
February 19, 2021








Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan, Nong Rong called on Pakistan Army Chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa and discussed matters of mutual interest, including regional security issues. During the meeting, Army Chief lauded unwavering Chinese support to Pakistan during the test of times and thanked China for gifting 0.5 million doses of COVID vaccines to Pakistan Army.
Moreover, he termed CPEC a win-win situation for Pakistan and China. Nong Rong acknowledged and appreciated Pakistan’s contributions towards regional peace and stability.

RAWALPINDI: Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa expressed his gratitude to China as Nong Rong, the ambassador of Pakistan’s “iron brother“, visited the General Headquarters (GHQ), according to a statement issued Thursday by the military’s media wing.

In its statement, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) noted that the two leaders — Gen Bajwa and the Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan —discussed “matters of mutual interest, including regional security issues” during their meeting.

The Army chief also “appreciated [the] unwavering Chinese support at multiple international fora and capacity enhancement in defence and security domains”, the ISPR mentioned.

He also said the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor’s (CPEC) successful completion “will bring more benefits and prosperity to the people of both countries”, according to the statement.

Nong “acknowledged and appreciated Pakistan’s contributions [towards] regional peace and stability”, the ISPR added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pak, China considering possible collaboration in gems and jewellery industry*


February 23, 2021

SOURCEnation.com.pk





During a meeting held between the Chinese Consul General to Pakistan and Chairman Pakistan Gems and Jewellery Development Company (PGJDC) the possibilities of collaboration between Pakistan and China regarding the development of gems and jewellery industry were discussed. Pakistan ranks 5th in the world with regards to gemstone reserves and high-quality emeralds, ruby, sapphire, aquamarine, peridot, topaz, and tourmaline. The two sides discussed the need to use modern techniques to mine these stones.

On Monday, a meeting was held between the Chinese Consul General to Pakistan and Chairman Pakistan Gems and Jewellery Development Company (PGJDC) in the port city to discuss the possibilities of collaboration/cooperation between Pakistan and China regarding the development of gems and jewellery Industry.

According to a statement issued in this regard, Chairman PGJDC explained that the company is a public sector organisation working under the Federal Ministry of Industries and Production, Government of Pakistan. The company has now been declared as an autonomous body of the MoIP.

During the meeting, the potential of Pakistan’s gemstones industry was discussed. At present, Pakistan ranks 5th in the world with regards to gemstone reserves and high-quality emeralds, ruby, sapphire, aquamarine, peridot, topaz, and tourmaline. These gemstone treasures are highly sought around the globe and there is dire need to exploit this potential for export growth.

Different areas of collaboration were discussed during the meeting and it was stressed that Chinese investment may be brought in for setting up lapidaries and special industrial parks for cutting, polishing, faceting and carving of gemstones.
The Chinese government may also invest in the extraction of gemstones as most of the gemstones get wasted due to indiscriminate blasting which can be reduced if modern mining machinery is used for extraction.

The CPEC and Gwadar port will also play a very important role in the enhancement of trade and exports of gemstones if the gems and jewellery special industrial parks and individual lapidary units are established along the CPEC route.
During the meeting, the two sides also discussed the possibility of China and Pakistan collaborating in terms of skills development.

It was stressed upon during the meeting that the Pakistani and Chinese governments should join hands and collaborate with each other for the development of the gems and jewellery industries of both countries and learn from each others’ experiences.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese help to Pakistan through CPEC vital for the economy: China’s Consul General*

February 26, 2021

nation.com.pk






During an interview with Pakistan’s daily, The Nation, Peng Zhengwu, China’s Acting Consul General said that China wants to help Pakistan’s economy through CPEC and related projects. 

He apprised about the all-weather relationship between the two continuing since the establishment of their diplomatic relations. He termed BRI’s flagship project, CPEC, the backbone of the country and added that the next phase will include some upstream projects of educational, environmental, and agricultural scope and in areas of SEZ cooperation. He said there is no reason to doubt CPEC and China advocates the building of community with a shared future.


Lahore – Acting Consul General of China in Lahore Peng Zhengwu in a interview to The Nation and Nawa-i-Waqt on Wednesday said that during the past years, Pakistan and China have enjoyed stable and excellent relationship.
“We have supported each other in development, prosperity and international relations as China is growing stronger, we want to help Pakistan to be stronger as well”, he added.

CPEC, is an essential part of BRI which has been built for years and received lots of appreciation, he said. Now the backbone of a modern industrial Pakistan has grown, which includes large scale energy, transportation, ports, communication projects, he added.

The Consul General said: “Next phase of CPEC will be some upper level projects to build the fresh projects in the country, with educational, environmental, agricultural and SEZ cooperation in sight.”

“There is no reason to doubt the progress of the CPEC. Just like the building of a metro, sometimes the works are done underground and not so easily visible. CPEC has entered a stable developing period.”

He further said:”Chinese President Xi Jinping has said, only the wearer of the shoes knows whether they fit the feet or not. Nobody else in the world knows better about our history and friendship than the Chinese and Pakistani people. We struggled for today’s life and we deserve it.

China advocates the building of a human community with shared future, in which China and Pakistan relationship could be the model. We sincerely hope that more and more countries can join us in the just cause for the peace, development and prosperity of our future.”

Pakistan is a great, important and familiar country to me, he said. The Consul General said that he visited Pakistan in 2007 for the first time and 6 years later he visited Pakistan for the second time as a Press officer of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of China and witnessed the launching of CPEC by Chinese Prime Minister Li Keqiang and Pakistani leaders in Islamabad. In 2018,he was posted to the Chinese Consulate General in Lahore to serve the CPEC and our bilateral relations, he stated.

It seems that he was already bonded to Pakistan and CPEC many years ago. So, sometimes life is a magic, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Investments, not a loan; CPEC energy projects sailing smoothly, clarifies China*

February 25, 2021

app.com.pk






Chinese Foreign Ministry’s Spokesperson, Lijian Zhao, during a regular briefing, clarified that CPEC energy projects should be considered as commercial investments, not a loan. So, the Pakistani government doesn’t need to pay anything. 
He added that CPEC energy projects are sailing smoothly and adding tax revenues and producing very tangible, economic and social benefits. Moreover, he said that these projects would be vital to Pakistan’s national development and livelihood improvement.


BEIJING, Feb 25 (APP):A Chinese Foreign Ministry’s Spokesperson said on Wednesday that power projects under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) did not incur debt burden on the Pakistani side because they were investment projects.

“I can say this with good authority that these energy projects are commercial investment where Chinese companies invested in Pakistan. They do not incur debt burdens on the Pakistani side because they are investment projects,” Zhao Lijian said during his regular briefing in response to a question that Pakistan had requested China to reschedule their debts to the tune of around a US$22 billion in power projects which China has funded.

“We have responded to similar questions many occasions. I don’t know how you got your specific figure,” he questioned.

The spokesperson said that for the China Pakistan Economic Corridor, there were many power and energy cooperation projects and added, “I think perhaps you are referring to loans on the energy projects. Right?”.

Zhao Lijian informed that he had worked in Pakistan for many years and he was very familiar with the energy projects and the CPEC.

“So, these loans are from Chinese companies. The Pakistani government doesn’t need to pay back anything,” he added.

The spokesperson remarked that the construction and operation of the energy projects under the CPEC are going on very well, providing steady and affordable power source and adding tax revenues and producing very tangible, economic and social benefits.

“We have every confidence that China-Pakistan energy cooperation will continue to make greater contribution to Pakistan’s national development and livelihood improvement,” he added.

According to official data, a total of 22 energy and power projects will be constructed under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, a flagship project of the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) launched by Chinese President Xi Jinping.

So far, nine energy and power projects have been completed, boosting the energy needs of Pakistan.
These projects have contributed 5340 MW of electricity to the main grid, helping meet the country’s vital needs for industry, agriculture and domestic consumers.

Another eight energy projects are near completion and will pump in an additional 4470 MW of electricity to the national grid. Another five projects are in the planning and implementation phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TNT

KurtisBrian said:


> Genetically I am 99.7% European, NOT Indo-European.
> Templars who attacked me, said, "We don't need you anymore." "You will be alone in a world of robots." (don't even know what they "needed" me for). Anyways, combine what they said with what is occurring, the history of the use of diseases by certain men and what is supposedly being done to Uighur Muslims makes me wonder if everyone is going be turned into good little Chinese factory workers.
> Futurama.



Yeah and its so believable that a 99.7℅ European christian/athiest/lgbtqxyz is worried about pakistani muslims, their religion and future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KurtisBrian

TNT said:


> Yeah and its so believable that a 99.7℅ European christian/athiest/lgbtqxyz is worried about pakistani muslims, their religion and future.



A lot more on this site than just Pakistan. What happens in and to China affects my life, greatly. Same with the USA, UK, Europe, and the Middle East. There are huge numbers of threads here that have almost nothing to do with Pakistan. If the site was only about Pakistan then it wouldn't have the non-Pakistan related threads. 
For example look at all the threads saying how wonderful China is. Who are the Chinese posting those threads for? Pakistanis? Are the Chinese trying to attract you to live in China? What can you offer that the Chinese don't already have millions of?
By your way of thinking if a name of something shows the people who can be there then no Pakistanis, Indians or Chinese would be in the America's, UK or Europe. Internet is a US creation. None of us would be on the internet just US citizens. Perhaps your way of thinking will win.


----------



## TNT

KurtisBrian said:


> A lot more on this site than just Pakistan. What happens in and to China affects my life, greatly. Same with the USA, UK, Europe, and the Middle East. There are huge numbers of threads here that have almost nothing to do with Pakistan. If the site was only about Pakistan then it wouldn't have the non-Pakistan related threads.
> For example look at all the threads saying how wonderful China is. Who are the Chinese posting those threads for? Pakistanis? Are the Chinese trying to attract you to live in China? What can you offer that the Chinese don't already have millions of?
> By your way of thinking if a name of something shows the people who can be there then no Pakistanis, Indians or Chinese would be in the America's, UK or Europe. Internet is a US creation. None of us would be on the internet just US citizens. Perhaps your way of thinking will win.


My God u have serious comprehension problems. I was not referring to this site, it was u who showed great care for Pakistani muslims and warned them of becoming Pakistani chinese, thats what i was referring to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## KurtisBrian

TNT said:


> My God u have serious comprehension problems. I was not referring to this site, it was u who showed great care for Pakistani muslims and warned them of becoming Pakistani chinese, thats what i was referring to.



NOW THAT is 100% completely true! I am off in some completely skewed nut bag world. Almost like I was intentionally sent here. Not much fun. Cannot talk to anyone anymore because what they see as 12:00 I see as 3:15 (like being out of phase or something). Sorry to misunderstand you.


----------



## ghazi52

Ambassador Munir Akram's message to Chinese ambassador
as
Celebrations to Commemorate 70th Anniversary of Diplomatic Ties.
The year 2021 marks the completion of 70 years of Pak-China diplomatic relations established on 21 May 1951.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
4


----------



## masterchief_mirza

ghazi52 said:


> Ambassador Munir Akram's message to Chinese ambassador
> as
> Celebrations to Commemorate 70th Anniversary of Diplomatic Ties.
> The year 2021 marks the completion of 70 years of Pak-China diplomatic relations established on 21 May 1951.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 721593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 721594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 721595








Here's to the next 70 years of friendship!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Beijing exhibition showcases the true spirit of Pak-China Friendship*

March 9, 2021

SOURCEapp.com.pk







An exhibition commemorating 70 years of Pakistan and China friendship was held in Diaoyutai State Guest House of Beijing. This was organized by the Chinese Ministry of Foreign Affairs and had a collection of 46 pictures covering different periods of bilateral, strategic friendship between Pakistan and China onwards from May 21st, 1951. Pictures of CPEC projects in energy, road infrastructure, and port building projects, as well as Pakistan’s beautiful landscape, were also showcased. China’s State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi, Ambassador of Pakistan to China Moin ul Haq, amongst other officials visited the exhibition.

BEIJING, March 8 (APP):An exhibition displaying photographs of important historic moments of Pakistan-China friendship to commemorate 70th anniversary of establishment of diplomatic relations was held in Diaoyutai State Guest House of Beijing.

The exhibition, organized by Chinese Ministry of Foreign Affairs, in total displayed 46 pictures covering different periods of bilateral friendship since the establishment of formal diplomatic ties on May 21, 1951.

China’s State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi, Ambassador of Pakistan to China Moin ul Haq viewed the exhibition held recently. High ranking officials from both sides were also present.

The audience took keen interests in historic pictures displaying meetings of Chairman Mao Zedong, Premier Zhou Enlai, paramount leader Deng Xiaoping and former Presidents Jiang Zemin and Hu Jintao with Pakistani leadership.

Of special interests were the photographs displaying the historic visit of President Xi Jinping to Pakistan in 2015 which elevated bilateral ties to all-weather strategic cooperative partnership.

The audience viewed with immense delight beautiful pictures of CPEC energy, road infrastructure and port building projects showing captivating Pakistani landscape in the background.

The audience noted that photo exhibition revived and refreshed the pleasant memories of Pakistan-China friendship and should be held frequently to bequeath the finest traditions and rich legacy of friendship to younger generations of the two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*COMSATS signs MoU with Chinese Heroboss Technology to set up LED research centre*


March 9, 2021

SOURCEthenews.com.pk







Comsats University Islamabad (CUI) and Heroboss Technology have signed a memorandum of understanding which will help initiate joint ventures between two organizations and set up an LED research centre in the university.
On the occasion, Prof Afzal commended the time-tested camaraderie between Pakistan and China and briefed about the steps taken by CUI to further deepen bilateral cooperation. He said that CUI employs the largest number of PhD graduates from China currently exceeding 130 and over 50 faculty members have currently proceeded to China for their doctoral degree.

ISLAMABAD: Comsats University Islamabad (CUI) and Heroboss Technology signed a memorandum of understanding at the Islamabad Campus of the earlier here on Monday.

The MoU formalises a number of joint initiatives both organizations have agreed to undertake in the next three years said Ali Tawab Balouch, Head CUI International Office. Officials of Heroboss Technology led by their Chief Executive Officer, Wang Chunping as well as senior management officials from CUI led by Prof. Dr. Muhammad Tabassum Afzal participated in the signing ceremony.

While speaking at the occasion Prof. Afzal said that Sino-Pak relations have stood the test of time. China is a trusted friend, engaged neighbor and a strategic partner of Pakistan. He informed that CUI employs the largest number PhD graduates from China currently exceeding 130 and over 50 faculty members have currently proceeded to China for their doctoral degree.

China Study Center at COMSATS University is engaged in promoting cultural and art exchange between the two brotherly countries and particularly promoting the learning of the Chinese language in the varsity.

Prof. Afzal also said that CUI will contribute towards capacity building of Heroboss Technology manpower and engage in product oriented – joint research projects in areas of cutting-edge technologies. In this regard, he said that CUI will host an LED Research Center jointly developed by the Chinese enterprise. Prof. Afzal lauded the role of Chinese enterprises in involving students interns on active industrial projects.


Wang Chunping, CEO of Heroboss Technology said that the MoU is the first step of a long journey and that her company would like to see tangible achievements facilitated by this MoU. She said that cooperation with universities in Pakistan will further cement Sino-Pakistan relations.

The MoU was signed by Prof. Dr. Shamsul Qamar, Acting Registrar, CUI and Wang Chunping, CEO, Heroboss Technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese enterprise to invest PKR 800 MN in AIIC SEZ*
March 9, 2021

SOURCEpakobserver

*Pak-China agriculture cooperation is set to get a significant boost after the execution of agricultural projects in Allama Iqbal Industrial City (AIIC) in Faisalabad. As per a report, a Chinese firm Zhengbang Agriculture Pakistan Private Limited will invest Rs. 800 million in the special economic zone in Faisalabad.*

After the launch of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC)’s first Rashakai SEZ, colonization of the second CPEC Allama Iqbal Industrial City (AIIC) Faisalabad begins with planned Rs.53.6 b Investment.
Gwadar Pro quoting Board of Investment (BOI) on Monday stated that AIIC SEZ Committee accorded “approval to 15 applicants and allotted land of 320 acres”.

The applicants include a Chinese Firm Zhengbang Agriculture Pakistan Private Limited with a plan Rs. 800 million investment in the agri sector.

Amongst the other 14 local firms, Zahid Jee Textile Mills, Ocean Ceramics, and Ittehad Metals to initiate business establishments worth Rs.11.8 billion, Rs.11.2 billion and 7.5 b respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*China transferred technology, skills to Pakistan through CPEC: envoy*

Khalid Hasnain
March 13, 2021









Newly-appointed Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan, Nong Rong.


LAHORE: The newly-appointed Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan, Nong Rong says China transferred its technology, knowledge and skills through the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project and other mega schemes launched and completed under CPEC.

“Through Orange Line and other projects completed under the China Pakistan-Economic Corridor (CPEC), we transferred our all technology and knowledge to people of Pakistan,” he told the senior officials and train drivers during his visit to the project site.

“We think this way will be helpful for the economic improvement of Pakistan,” he said.

This was the first official visit of the ambassador to the very first operational CPEC project in Pakistan. Top management officials from Norinco International escorted the ambassador to various departments of the project, where he inquired of the drivers about their ongoing experience.

He expressed his satisfaction over the running of the project and congratulated the entire team for managing their professional duties with utmost dedication and commitment.

Mr Rong was pleased with the growing percentage of Pakistani workforce engaged with the project and the technical skills and training being imparted to them for their professional growth.

“It is a great honour for us that we, with our Pakistani brothers, are working very hard on various CPEC projects,” he said.

Li-Chen, Deputy Chief Executive Officer for Norinco International, said: “We are humbled and pleased to welcome Nong Rong to the very first CPEC project in Pakistan that became operational on Oct 26, 2020.
“The project is a symbol of the long-standing Pakistan-China friendship that is committed to embracing a successful future through mutual support and collaboration.”

“We are determined to play a pivotal role in deepening these good relations between China and Pakistan and efficiently introducing the latest engineering marvels in Pakistan that can help modernize its socio-economic landscape,” he said.

The project is the first large-scale technologically advanced rail transit project under the Belt and Road Initiative and CPEC. The project was jointly undertaken by China State Railway Group Co Limited and China North Industry Co. Ltd. (CR-NORINCO), with a total track length of 27.1 km and 26 stations, including two underground stations, one at Anarkali and the other at GPO.

A depot is located at Dera Gujran which is the northern end of the route and another at Ali Town located at the southern end of the route. The one-way fare is Rs40 and the end-to-end travel time is 45 minutes. The government claims that the facility is being used by about 245,000 passengers on a daily basis.

It is the very first CPEC transport project made operational for public use. Around 10 million passengers have traveled through the Orange Line system since its inauguration.

The Chinese envoy Mr Rong while speaking at a $60 million textile unit on Lahore-Multan Road said Pakistan and China were not only neighbours but also brothers.

“After CPEC, Pakistan has gained historical significance as Chinese investment will create thousands of new jobs here,” he added.

He said since more Chinese companies were ready to invest billions of dollars in various sectors in Pakistan, the resumption of export of textile products from this factory, Pakistan’s foreign exchange reserves would also increase.


_Published in Dawn, March 13th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese & Pakistani construction companies agree to a joint venture worth USD 1 billion*


March 11, 2021


SOURCEwww.app.com.pk






In a meeting, hosted by the Commercial Section of the Pakistan Embassy, Beijing, China Energy Engineering Company (CEEC) and Zahir Khan Brothers (ZKB) Construction Company have agreed on a joint venture worth USD 1 billion, in Pakistan’s construction sector. It was further discussed that there will be more than US$2 to 3 billion of projects in the road infrastructure sector this year. Commercial Counselor, Badar uz Zaman said there will be many projects in the special economic zone construction and different factories construction and other buildings.

BEIJING, March 10 (APP): China Energy Engineering Company (CEEC) and Zahir Khan Brothers (ZKB) Construction Company in a meeting have decided to work together and form a joint venture to take advantage of a large number of opportunities in the construction sector in Pakistan.

In a meeting, hosted by Commercial Section of Pakistan Embassy, Beijing, it was discussed that there will be more than US$2 to 3 billion of projects in road infrastructure sector in this year, and the joint venture between two construction giants will target around US$1 billion of projects, Commercial Counselor, Badar uz Zaman said on Wednesday.

“Similarly, there will be many projects in the special economic zone construction and different factories construction and other buildings and their estimation is around more than $2 billion. So, the joint venture having a great experience in the building sector has also agreed to work together,” he told APP.

He said as both of the companies specialize in the road construction projects, and they have a strong record particularly the CEEC has done many projects overseas. And similarly, ZKB has also played its role in the large construction projects in Pakistan.

In the backdrop of the construction package announced by Prime Minister Imran Khan and a lot of growth in the construction sector, the joint venture and the memorandum of understanding between the two companies will enable their participation into many construction projects.

The commercial counselor pointed out that Pakistan is experiencing a strong growth in the construction sector and there has been record uplift of the cement in the country last month, adding, “The monthly uptake of the cement is around six million tonnes. Similarly, the steel industry is also operating at its full capacity and nowadays, the construction industry is at its peak as well.”

In the Punjab, he said, there will be more than $400 million worth of water related projects this year. And these projects will also be targeted. And many of these projects are the Asian Development Bank and other multilateral funded.

Badar uz Zaman said there is also a peak that has been observed in the construction sector from the private sector. So many developers have started many new projects in this year.

He informed that there is a strong trend of construction of high rise buildings, and both the companies have specialization of the construction of the high rise buildings.

“So, they agreed to introduce the skyscrapers in Pakistan similar like China because the high urban population density, there is space limitation in cities,” he added.

Prime Minister Imran Khan has already underlined to raise the cities vertically to meet the problems of transportation and communication faced by the dense populated areas.
He said large cities including Karachi are also facing the water elated issues like the distribution of freshwater and tankers. Sometimes, the distribution is done through tankers. So, the pipelines are required to be laid from home to home and to the factories.

The cities like Karachi, Lahore Hyderabad and Faisalabad face flooding during rainy weather or monsoon. So, in the meeting, it was discussed that the fresh water and wastewater related projects have to be executed on urgent basis, so that this flooding problem can also be overcome, he added.

The commercial counselor informed there is a strong support in the construction projects that is coming from China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) related projects, and both countries,

China and Pakistan have increased their efforts to materialize CPEC projects, very quickly.

Pakistan being the all weather strategic cooperative partner of China, there is a very strong urge in the Chinese companies to not only act as EPC contractors, but they are also very keenly observing the public private partnership related projects. And they also have a very strong interest in the build operate and transfer related projects, he added.

The CEEC has also seen a restructuring and after that its three arms will be very active. One of their subsidiary company will be focusing on the overseas investments. And the second company, is already very active in Pakistan, and they will be focusing on the thermal power generation related projects, and the grid constructions and the transmission lines.

He said a number of new power generation projects have been commissioned in Pakistan but still the country faces the power distribution problem. The CEEC has committed to play its role in this area, and be active in the power distribution related projects.

China Gezhouba, a subsidiary of CEEC, is already in the process of construction of Suki Kinari and Azad Pattan hydel projects. And in past, they have constructed Neelum-Jhelum project.

Most economists estimate the construction value to stand between 10% and 12% of the total gross domestic product. As, it provides stimulus to over 42 ancillary sectors including aluminium, brick, cables, cement, fixtures, glass, kitchen and bathroom fittings, marble, paint, steel, tiles, transportation, warehousing and wood.


Therefore, it has a far-reaching impact on the overall economy as it employs eight percent of the total labour force. Based on this estimation the total construction to take place in country shall value around Rs5,000 billion ($30 billion) in year 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Full support of China’s private sector for megaprojects in Pakistan*

March 12, 2021


LAHORE (Dunya News) – Ambassador of the People s Republic of China to Pakistan, Nong Rong, along with the Chinese Consul General Lahore on Thursday visited Punjab Safe Cities Authority, Qurban Lines, Lahore.

The delegation was welcomed by MD PSCA, Rao Sardar Ali Khan, and COO PSCA, Muhammad Kamran Khan.

The duo briefed Ambassador Nong Rong and Consul General on scopes and domains of IC3 commending the integrated efficacy of intelligent traffic management system, e-ticketing, and crime control through geo-strategic advanced Cam-surveillance modalities in place.

Ambassador Nong Rong was impressed by the project s profoundness of purpose and design incorporating advanced technologies and latest gadgets as he expressed his thoughts that PSCA was a great project that demonstrates the cooperation, friendship, and collaboration between China and Pakistan.

This high-tech joint venture between the government of Punjab and Punjab police was uniquely impressive, he added.

“I extend full support of Chinese government and Chinese companies from the private sector for all such excellent projects that are no less than any of those, in any way, in place in China”, added Nong Rong.

He commended PSCA s IC3 project as an inevitable and imitable venture for mega urban cities such as Lahore and likes. “We will also provide assistance in setting up Safe City projects in other cities of Punjab”, he maintained

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

BEIJING, March 14 (APP):A Chinese expert, Zhang Long, a professor from China Agricultural University has shared his experience for desert locust control in Pakistan on a webinar jointly held by China and Pakistan.

The webinar was arranged by relevant departments of China and Pakistan, including the National Agro-tech Extension and Service Center affiliated to the Chinese Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Affairs, the Chinese Ministry of Commerce, the Pakistani Embassy in Beijing, the Chinese Embassy in Pakistan, and Pakistani Ministry of National Food Security & Research.

At the seminar, Zhang Long, said China and Pakistan are iron brothers, and China would like to help Pakistan deal with the desert locust plague.

Zhang is one of the expert team members who traveled to Pakistan to help the desert locust control in February 2020. As Zhang along with the other experts made a field trip across Pakistan, he made different suggestions for desert locust control according to different situations, China Economic Net (CEN) reported on Sunday.

Zhang pointed out that Punjab province was facing the most emergent situation. As the nymphs will hatch in the next two weeks, some action must be taken immediately, including digging out eggs and spraying chemicals.

Besides specific measures, Zhang also advised Pakistanis to establish a sustainable, high-efficient and long-term management system for the desert locust control. In this system, biological and ecological controls are the main methods. Zhang thought that monitoring and forecast of the locust should be more precise and efficient.

Zhang also stressed that Pakistan should strengthen scientific research in locust biology, ecology and physiology to tackle threats of locust plague. He also advised to train more people for the locust control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tharparkar desert of Sindh is changing because of CPEC Thar Engro Coal Power Project.
New roads Network brought many new things for development like Schools, Hospitals, Employments etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

masterchief_mirza said:


> Allah (swt) bless the people of China for these great gestures.
> 
> Pakistan and China. Forged from the same iron.


@Ahmet Pasha

- PRTP GWD


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan’s exports to China during the fiscal year 2020-2021 reached $ 6807.488 mn. 
This is a record 17.48% increase during July-Jan (2020-21) YoY.
It also notes that trade between Pakistan and China has continued to increase since 2013 due to CPEC and closer bilateral ties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Half a million vaccines donated by China* arrived in Pakistan on Wednesday. 
This is the second batch donated following an early lot that arrived on February 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

𝐃𝐞𝐚𝐝𝐥𝐢𝐧𝐞 𝐭𝐨 𝐫𝐞𝐠𝐢𝐬𝐭𝐞𝐫: 𝟏9𝐭𝐡 𝐌𝐚𝐫𝐜𝐡, 𝟐𝟎𝟐𝟏.

Registration Link: https://bit.ly/OnlineFair2021.

Obortunity Consulting invites you to register for Business to Business meetings in Zhejiang Export Online Fair 2021 for Auto Parts Virtual Exhibition to be held on 25th & 26th March 2021.

To book an online B2B meeting with Chinese Manufacturers and Suppliers, please register at https://bit.ly/OnlineFair2021.


𝐊𝐢𝐧𝐝𝐥𝐲 𝐧𝐨𝐭𝐞: 𝐓𝐡𝐞𝐫𝐞 𝐢𝐬 𝐧𝐨 𝐫𝐞𝐠𝐢𝐬𝐭𝐫𝐚𝐭𝐢𝐨𝐧 𝐜𝐡𝐚𝐫𝐠𝐞𝐬/ 𝐟𝐞𝐞

The event will be hosted through Zoom and only limited meeting slots are available on First Come First Serve basis.

For any further queries, please contact Holmes William at +92 303 8848539.











.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan can adopt Chinese technology to cultivate olive plantation*

March 17, 2021

SOURCEnation.com.pk



*According to the Chinese Economic Net, Pakistan has immense potential of olive plantation due to the availability of favorable land and can adopt the latest Chinese technology for the cultivation of olive plants. It adds that China can be one of the potential markets for Pakistani olive production in the future, which could also help reduce the trade deficit between the two countries. The GOP is also working to increase olive cultivation in the country under its ‘10 Billion Tsunami Tree’ initiative.*

BEIJING – Pakistan has immense potential of olive plantation due to availability of land and favourable environment in the country. If olives are planted on Pakistan’s arable land, the country could become one of the world’s leading olive oil producers and exporters.

Experts believe that Pakistan can adopt the latest Chinese technology for the cultivation of olive plants.
China could be one of the potential markets for Pakistani olive production in the future, which could also help reduce the trade deficit between the two countries, according to experts. Currently, olive brands from Spain and Italy are highly recognized in the Chinese markets, according to a report published by CEN on Tuesday.
The government of Pakistan is increasing olive cultivation in the country. Olive plantation under ‘10 Billion Tsunami Tree’ initiative of Prime Minister Imran Khan’s government is one of such projects aiming to increase olive products, reduce the impacts of climate change and to support poverty alleviation.

While addressing the launching ceremony of olive plantation campaign in Nowshera district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa yesterday, Prime Minister Imran Khan has also stressed that olive plantation would help address the country’s food security, climate change, unemployment and will save our foreign exchange.
“Olive Tree Tsunami will not only ward off the increased conversion of land into deserts but a national resource of healthy edible oil will emerge as well,” a senior provincial official said. Under the program, four million olive plants would be grafted in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to produce olive products. An area of 27 hectares had been selected for the plantation of olives in Amangarh, Nowshera.

The agriculture experts said that olive cultivation in Pakistan has become a success. Olives have been cultivated for the last three decades in the country, however, the proper screening of olive varieties in recent times has improved the cultivation of the plants.

Pakistan has 12.72 million hectares of land, which is cultivable for olive plantation. Out of this area, four million hectares is the most suitable land with proper irrigation systems. Currently, olives are cultivated at 35,000 hectares of land. Pakistan extracted 11,000 tons of extra virgin olives during the last season.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Potohar region in Punjab and Khuzdar in Balochistan contain the most suitable land for olive cultivation.

The experts have called upon Pakistan and China to deepen and expand cooperation in the agriculture sector under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, China earth science cooperation to benefit the construction of CPEC projects*


March 22, 2021

SOURCEthenews.com.pk









As per a report by Gwadar Pro, experts at the Sustainable Development of CPEC at *Earth Sciences Corporation *agreed that Pakistan-China academic cooperation in earth sciences is not an impractical project, and will improve people’s well-being and economic development. Both Chinese and Pakistani scholars shared academic achievements and discussed academic issues related to earth sciences and CPEC. Professor. Asif Khan said that Pakistan-China earth science cooperation will efficiently benefit the construction of CPEC projects and boost the economic development of both countries.

Quoting experts, Gwadar Pro reported that the “Pak-China academic cooperation in earth sciences is not an impractical project and far from daily life.

In fact, it’s closely related to people’s well-being and economic development of the two countries,” Prof. Su Lijun, Deputy Director-General of China-Pakistan Joint Research Centre on Earth Sciences (CPJRC), told Gwadar Pro.

The Webinar on *Earth Sciences Cooperation*, themed Sustainable Development of CPEC, held by CPJRC in Beijing and Islamabad online.

CPJRC, which is jointly sponsored by the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) and the Higher Education Commission of Pakistan, is to join efforts of both Chinese and Pakistani scientists to carry out scientific research on natural disasters, environment, geology, ecology, climate change and sustainable development in Pakistan, especially along with CPEC.

On the webinar, CPJRC released a report contained by researching results, challenges, research direction in 2021.

Both Chinese and Pakistani scholars shared academic achievements and discussed academic issues related to earth sciences and CPEC.

Prof. Zhang Yaping, Vice President of CAS, commented on the event that the discussion will help CPJRC to identify areas of priority for our cooperation in earth sciences in the future.

He also said on the occasion that CAS will work with all partners even more closely in the future to jointly address the challenges ahead and maximize the potential value of CPJRC as an international center of excellence.

Prof. Asif Khan, Fellows of both PAS and CAS; HEC Distinguished National Professor for Earth Sciences, U. of Peshawar, delivered a speech themed Spectrum of Earth Sciences Research in Pakistan: Expected Contributions to Socio-Economic Development of the Country.

He believed that Pak-China earth science cooperation will efficiently benefit construction of CPEC projects and boost economic development of both sides through avoiding natural disasters and utilizing resources in a reasonable way.

Pakistani and Chinese scientists also delivered academic presentations on climate change, hydrology, metallogeny, geologic hazard, energy and ocean sciences.

Prof. Dr M Qasim Jan, Former President of PAS; Nong Rong, Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan; Prof. Muhammad Ali, Vice-Chancellor, Quaid-i-Azam University; Ruan Xiangping, Senior Counsel, Department of International Cooperation, Ministry of Science and Technology of China, and other scientists, researchers, enterprises also attended the event.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374298631218466819

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese President says CPEC has entered high-quality development stage*

by The Frontier Post








Written by The Frontier Post


ISLAMABAD: President of People’s Republic of China Xi Jinping sent a letter of congratulations to his Pakistani counterpart President Arif Alvi on Pakistan Day expressing his strong will to enhance friendly exchanges and cooperation in various fields between the two countries to build a closer community of shared future in the new era.

The congratulatory letter has been shared by the Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong on his official Twitter handle. Radio Pakistan reported that President Xi said that China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project has entered the stage of high quality development.

The Chinese President said that he attached utmost importance to Pak-China relations and, together with President Arif Alvi, seeks friendly exchanges between the two countries and comprehensive promotion of cooperation in all fields.

The Chinese ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong also congratulated and extended his best wishes to Pakistan for the 81st Pakistan Day.

“We shall implement the consensus reached by the two leaders, and make every effort to score new achievements in bilateral cooperation.

Chin-Pak dosti Zindabad,” the Chinese envoy to Pakistan said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Seminar to bolster China-Pakistan cooperation in seed industry held*


March 25, 2021

SOURCEpakobserver







According to China Economic Net, a seminar was held in Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region to bolster China, Pakistan cooperation in the seed industry.
During the online seminar, Chinese experts highlighted cotton production in the world and how Pakistani cotton farmers can benefit from their experience. Principal researcher at Shandong Academy of Agricultural Sciences, Dong Hezhong, said that there is a need for seed research to pick the right seed for the right atmosphere, cotton-peanut intercropping and plant architecture to allow for mechanical harvest.

The experts discussed how Pakistan can learn from China to increase the production of rice, maize, soybean and cotton.

Chinese experts in an online seminar elaborated how Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region excel in cotton production in the world and how Pakistani cotton farmers could benefit from their experience.

According to China Economic Net (CEN), Dong Hezhong, principal researcher at Shandong Academy of Agricultural Sciences, said that seed research to pick the right seed for right atmosphere, cotton-peanut intercropping and plant architecture to allow for mechanical harvest enabled Xinjiang to enhance its share in China’s cotton production from less than 4% in 1949 to 76% as of today.

The seminar was aimed at bolstering China-Pakistan cooperation in seed industry.

The experts discussed how Pakistan could learn from China to increase production of rice, maize, soybean and cotton, especially by adopting the Chinese techniques of intercropping and double cropping.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Industrialization under CPEC the only way forward: Mian Akram Farid*

March 25, 2021

SOURCEnation.com.pk







The chairman of Founder Group, Mian Akram Farid, said that the best option for the government to uplift the economy is to promote industrialisation under CPEC. He said that the domestic industry needs up-gradation for JVs and investment in CPEC, and for this reason taxes and duties should be minimized on the import of industrial machinery, plants and equipment for up-gradation of industrial units. He said that the government should also cooperate in upgrading the skills development, which is already happening under CPEC-related projects.

ISLAMABAD-The Islamabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry (ICCI) has called for better development of industrial areas to boost industrialization.

Fatma Azim, acting president of ICCI, along with a delegation of local industrialists called on Tariq Sadiq, former president of ICCI, and congratulated him on being elected as the president of Islamabad Industrial Association (IIA).

Speaking at the occasion, Fatma Azim said that the advanced countries have achieved fast economic growth by promoting the development of industrial zones, but industrial areas in Islamabad were facing multiple problems due to which industrial activities were suffering. She called upon the CDA & MCI to focus on better development of industrial areas in the federal capital that would boost industrialisation in the region and enhance exports. She assured that ICCI would cooperate with IIA in its efforts for resolving the key issues of local industries.

Mian Akram Farid, chairman of Founder Group, said that the best option for the government to uplift the economy, reduce unemployment and enhance tax revenue was to promote industrialisation. He said that the domestic industry needed upgradation for JVs and investment in CPEC and urged that the government should minimize taxes and duties on the import of industrial machinery, plants and equipment for upgradation of industrial units and make them more competitive for producing value added products & promoting exports. 

He said that the government should also cooperate in upgrading the skills development and knowledge of the industrial workforce to make them more productive. He said that the overseas Pakistanis were sending remittances of USD 24 billion, which could be further enhanced to USD 40 billion if the government takes more measures to facilitate them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Governor Balochistan Amanullah Khan Yasinzai has said China-Pak Economic Corridor (CPEC) project will provide employment opportunities to the youth of the province.

He was talking to German Consul in Pakistan Holiger Ziegler who called on him in Quetta on Friday.


Amanullah Khan Yasinzai said despite, the economic and trade activities would be launched throughout the region of completion of the CPEC and in this regard, Balochistan link was an important.

The Governor Balochistan expressed the confidence that Germany’s cooperation in different fields including education, health technology for enhancing capacity building of sectors in Balochistan would be very helpful in teaching young people modern

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

China wants to invest in Pakistan's food processing industry

Pak-China Joint Chamber of Commerce and Industry President SM Naveed has said China is interested in investing in Ford processing as well as building joint projects in cloth coloring and embroidery sectors.

Addressing a conference of PCJCCI, SM Naveed said that sugar can help develop in Pakistan's food and clothing sectors and current standards of production can be increased. He further said both. Joint projects between countries will prove inevitable to increase mutual cooperation and regional contact.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Another MoU signed by Universities of Pakistan and China*



Multan, Mar.31 (Gwadar Pro) - On 30th of March, Bahauddin Zakariya University Multan (BZU) and Shenyang Normal University in China (SYNU) signed a Memorandum of Understanding. The president of SYNU Professor Dr. Hao Deyong from SYNU and Vice Chancellor of BZU, Professor Dr. Mansoor Akbar Kundi both attended the online official signing ceremony.







SYNU and BZU Memorandum of understanding signing ceremony (Photo provided by Dr. Abid Ali)


At the meeting, Dr. Mansoor said he is glad to establish inter-university cooperation with SYNU on this special occasion. He hopes that the two universities will carry out teacher and student exchanges, talent training, scientific research and other cooperation. President Prof Dr. Hao Deyong also expressed his gratitude to Dr. Mansoor for his strong support of the cooperation between the two universities and role of Dr. Abid Ali as a active promotor of China Pakistan bilateral cooperation.

"This cooperation was started with my first visit to SYNU during September 2017 when I was invited by the College of Life Science," said Abid Ali, the host of the signing ceremony and the focal person of this cooperation. He is an alumnus of Chinese Academy of Agricultural Sciences and SYNU who currently works as an assistant professor at the University of Agriculture Faisalabad as well as an adjunct professor in SYNU. "After a successful meeting with the International office of SYNU, I was encouraged to write an email to vice chancellor of BZU on cooperation between the two universities. The cooperation will be mainly focused on the language and ecological studies." He said.

In this online meeting, representatives of the two universities discussed plans to jointly develop Chinese language credit hours, diploma or short courses, build an online platform for international Chinese training, exchange guest faculties and intention of establishing Confucius Institute (CI) based in BZU. The implementation of these plans will contribute to the promotion of educational and cultural exchanges between the two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, China to reopen Khunjerab Pass route on April 1*


by Shafqat Ali

ISLAMABAD, March 31 (Gwadar Pro) – Pakistan and China have agreed to reopen the Khunjerab Pass route for trade activities by April 1, said Pakistani Foreign Ministry spokesperson Zahid Hafeez Chaudhri.
“The two countries agree to reopen the pass on April 1. The pass will reopen. Both sides have no objection,” he said.

The border remained closed for over a year due to the Covid-19 pandemic. The authorities on both sides of the border have been ordered to ensure strict implementation of the Standard Operating Procedures (SOPs) and screening of all those who cross the border.

Earlier this month, Islamabad had asked China to reopen the border to facilitate cross-border trade and people-to-people exchanges.

China-Pakistan border remains closed from December 1 till March 31 every year due to severe weather conditions, as per the bilateral agreement. For the rest of the year, however, the border remains open for two-way movement of passengers as well as transportation of goods and cargo.


The border was opened for a few weeks in July 2020 to facilitate the release of stranded containers, and again in September, to shift medical material gifted by the Chinese government to GB to deal with Covid-19.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan receives Cansino vaccine to curb Covid-19 pandemic*


by Shafqat Ali

ISLAMABAD, March 31 (Gwadar Pro) – The very first batch of the Chinese Cansino vaccine for COVID-19 has arrived in Pakistan, Federal Planning Minister Asad Umar said on Tuesday.

This is the vaccine whose phase 3 clinical trials were the first to be conducted in Pakistan. The vaccine’s brand name is *Convidecia.*

“By mid-April, three million (more) doses of the vaccine will be procured,” Umar said in a tweet.

Earlier, Special Assistant to the Prime Minister on health Dr Faisal Sultan said that over one million COVID-19 vaccine doses would be flown into Pakistan from China this week.

Punjab provincial government announced on March 14 that it was in talks with CanSino Biologics Inc to import the coronavirus vaccination.

On March 21, the cabinet approved the prices of Russian and Chinese vaccines. According to a circular, one injection of China’s Convidecia vaccine will cost Rs 4,225. Four doses of Sputnik V will cost Rs 16,560.

Pakistan is currently vaccinating frontline health workers and people above 60 years use the *Sinopharm vaccines* donated by China. Registration for everyone above 50 years started on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistani, Chinese pharmaceuticals ink an agreement to produce, supply coronavirus vaccine*
April 2, 2021

SOURCEdawn.com







According to an official statement by M/s Searle Company Limited, a leading pharmaceutical in Pakistan, it has signed a deal with a Chinese giant, Livzon Mapharm Inc. to supply and produce an upcoming Covid-19 vaccine in Pakistan. 
The name of the vaccine is Recombinant Novel Coronavirus Vaccine (V-01).


KARACHI: A local pharmaceutical company has signed a deal with a Chinese giant that allowed it to supply and produce an upcoming Covid-19 vaccine in Pakistan, an official announcement said on Thursday.

This has emerged in a letter written by M/s Searle Company Limited to the Pakistan Stock Exchange, saying it had concluded an agreement with China’s Livzon Mapharm Inc. for manufacturing novel coronavirus vaccine (V-01) in Pakistan.

“Searle Company has concluded an exclusive licensing and supply agreement with Livzon Mapharm Inc. for the Recombinant Novel Coronavirus Vaccine (V-01). The licensing agreement also covers the manufacturing transition of (V-01) in Pakistan,” the company said.

The communique suggested that the vaccine was in the final phases of its trial which suggested promising results. The company expressed the hope that it would add value to overall exercise against the pandemic.



> During its trials V-01 has shown promising results



“The Recombinant Novel Covid-19 Vaccine (V-01) developed by Livzon has shown promising results in phase 1 & Il clinical trial,” the letter said. “The phase Ill clinical study will include multiple countries and enroll more than 20,000 subjects, with the aim to evaluate the efficacy, safety, and immunogenicity of V-01 programme.”

The company said that among the many new Covid-19 vaccine projects being developed around the world, V-01 had many potential advantages such as strong safety profile, high neutralising antibody titer in vivo, long durability, and easy to scale up for manufacturing.

“Searle is confident that in the existing pandemic, the relevant authorities will take up the matter on [an] urgent basis & support for fast-track approval to carry out phase III clinical trials in Pakistan,” it added.

Financial market experts and health professionals believe that the growing health crisis and the immense need of better cure amid one after another wave of the coronavirus pandemic have emerged as fresh opportunities for the pharma industry to capitalise on and explore business opportunities, mainly for healthcare and medication.

The Drug Regulatory Authority of Pakistan has approved four vaccines for use in the country — China’s Sinopharm and Cansino, Russia’s Sputnik V and Oxford University’s AstraZeneca.

“It would be first of its kind if any of the pharmaceutical companies brings production authority of any approved vaccine,” said a pharmaceutical industry official.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377572412955500545

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistani mangoes popular in China*

April 3, 2021

SOURCEapp.com.pk







*According to China Economic Net, Trade Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP), Pakistan Consulate General in Shanghai and China`s Hongqiao Import Commodity Exhibition and Trading Center jointly organized an online China International Import Expo 2021. As a result of this, Pakistani mangoes are expected to enter the Chinese market this summer. Pakistani mangoes are greatly enjoyed in China. Pakistan’s Organic Meat Company gets license to export to China
*

BEIJING, Apr 2 (APP):Now, most Chinese people favor mangoes imported from some Southeast Asian countries in supermarkets because the mangoes from South Asia are plump and beautiful.


On March 30, Trade Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP), Pakistan Consulate General in Shanghai and China`s Hongqiao Import Commodity Exhibition and Trading Center jointly organized an online seminar.

Taking the opportunity of China International Import Expo 2021, Pakistani mangoes are expected to enter the Chinese market on a large scale this summer. Last year, Pakistan held mango tasting event in Shanghai and the feedback from the Chinese consumers was very positive.

Cheng Xizhong, Visiting Professor at Southwest University of Political Science and Law, Senior Fellow of the Charhar Institute and former Defense Attache in South Asian countries said in an article published in CEN on Friday.

In South Asia, mangoes in India are big and beautiful, while mangoes in Nepal are small and not very nice looking. There is a kind of mangoes in Pakistan that looks like an egg. It’s round and very delicious. I call it “egg mango”.

During my stay in South Asian countries, I tasted mangoes from all over the region, and I felt that the taste of the “egg mango” was the best.

Pakistan is the third largest mango exporter in the world, and mango is known as the “King of Fruits” in Pakistan.

The soil and climate conditions in Pakistan are particularly suitable for the growth of high-quality mangoes, which can be supplied for 5 to 6 months every year.
Mango is also the main export fruit of Pakistan. In 2018, Pakistan’s mango production reached 1.9 million tons, ranking sixth in the world.
In May 2001, then Chinese Prime Minister Zhu Rongji visited Pakistan. He received all the Chinese Embassy staff, and we listened to his kind and humorous teachings. In his speech, he specially recommended Pakistan’s “egg mango”.


This year marks the 70th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic relations between China and Pakistan. The Chinese people are eagerly looking forward to mangoes from Pakistan in this year’s mango ripening season.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Pakistan firm signs COVID-19 vaccine manufacturing agreement with China*


Pakistan’s Searle Company has entered into an agreement with a Chinese firm to manufacture the coronavirus vaccine in Pakistan. This is the first contract Pakistan has signed with a pharmaceutical company to begin the domestic production of COVID-19 vaccine.


“The Searle Company has concluded an exclusive licensing and supply agreement with Livzon Mapharm Inc. for the recombinant novel coronavirus vaccine (V-01)” reads the firm’s April 1 letter to the Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX). The contract also covers the manufacturing transition of the V-01 vaccine in Pakistan.

The vaccine developed by China’s Livzon Pharmaceutical Group had shown promising results in phase I and II clinical trials. The phase III trial would enroll 20,000 people in multiple countries to evaluate the efficacy, safety, and immunogenicity of the vaccine, the company said.

Among the many COVID-19 vaccine projects around the world, “V-01 has many potential advantages such as strong safety profile, high neutralising antibody titres, long durability and easy to scale up manufacturing” the document said. The protein-based vaccine V-01 could be transported and stored at normal refrigerator temperatures at 2-8 degrees Celsius

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*A special online fashion show commemorating the 70th Anniversary of Diplomatic Relations between Pakistan and China: Introducing Best of Pakistan Fashion Trends was held by the Pakistani embassy and China Fashion Association. The Chairman of CFA, Zhang Qinghui, apprised that China should not only value its own culture but those of others as well. As many as 14 Pakistani famous fashion brands took part in the show. In a statement, the CFA said Pakistani clothes with their strong local style and ornate decorations attract Chinese visitors, as it brought a new view and a visual feast to Chinese audiences.*

BEIJING, April 4 (APP): As the China Fashion Week drawing to close, a special fashion show, 70th Anniversary of Diplomatic Relations between Pakistan and China: Introducing Best of Pakistan Fashion Trends, has intrigued Chinese fashion insiders to learn about Pakistani costumes.

“We should value not only our own culture, but also the cultures of others, especially our friends,” Zhang Qinghui, Chairman of China Fashion Association (CFA), said at the event.
To celebrate the 70th anniversary and enhance communication between Pak-China in fashion sector, this show was held by CFA and Pakistani Embassy in China.

As many as 14 Pakistani famous fashion brands, including Maheen Khan, Tabassum Mughal, Umsha, Kalah, Sundus Talpur, Sanabbas, Shamsha, Aleena Fareena, Diners, Sadaf Malaterre, Delphi, Sameer Sain, GOGI, and ZAAVIAY, were invited to participate in online AW 2021 China Fashion Week to introduce Pakistani fashion trends and shows to China, China Economic Net (CEN) reported on Sunday.

Pakistani fashion costumes with their strong local style and ornate decorations attract Chinese visitors. According to CFA: “Different from fashion in the usual sense, Pakistani costumes combining contemporary fashion with national traditional characteristics brought a new view and a visual feast to Chinese audiences.

AW 2021 China Fashion Week is a part of cultural exchange between Pakistan and China. Through Pakistani models dressed in elegant and colourful garments, we hope the unique Pakistani fashion can be recognized by more Chinese people, then enhance the Sino-Pak communication in this field.”

Zhang Qinghui also presented a Partner Certificate to Counsellor Awais Ahmed Khan on the occasion, and called for further cooperation and communication with Pakistani fashion industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

To pay tribute to those who died during the construction of the Karakoram Highway, a ceremony was held on April 4 this year at the Chinese Memorial Deniwar Gilgit, attended by senior officials and other staff of the Chinese Embassy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Tree plantation by the Chinese Premier Mr. Zhou Enlai in Islamabad in 1960's.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan could grant long-term visas to the Chinese workers engaged in China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the country’s interior minister said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

China invites Pakistani companies to Canton Festival
China invites Pakistani companies to attend the online Canton Festival to promote business which will be held online between

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese group offers huge investment in Pakistan's livestock and dairy sector. *

Royal Group Co Ltd, a Chinese leading enterprise in the dairy industry and buffalo milk production intends to invest $500 million initially in the livestock and dairy sector of Pakistan.

An eight members delegation of Royal Group Co Ltd led by Royal Group President, Chen Yi, called on Additional Secretary, Board of Investment (BOI) Mukarram Ansari at BOI to explore investment opportunities in the livestock and dairy sector on Wednesday.

BOI's Ansari also briefed the delegation regarding investment opportunities in Special Economic Zones (SEZs) being developed by Pakistan to accelerate export-oriented industrialization.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*China to help Pakistan in its irrigation practices*

April 13, 2021

SOURCEthenews.com.pk






During an interview with China Economic Net, Dr. Gong Shihong, Deputy-Director of Department of Irrigation and Drainage, China Institute of Water Resources and Hydropower Research has said that China will empower China-Pak irrigation cooperation. He further said that China has recently established an international cooperation office to facilitate the communication between Chinese and Pakistani companies in irrigation technologies and products. Moreover, he said that their International Office will serve as a bridge between Chinese and Pakistani irrigation enterprises

BEIJING: A Chinese Association will empower China-Pak irrigation cooperation, China Economic Net (CEN) reported it on Monday.“We have recently established an international cooperation office to facilitate the communication between Chinese and Pakistani companies in irrigation technologies and products.”

This was stated by Dr. Gong Shihong, Deputy-Director of Department of Irrigation and Drainage, China Institute of Water Resources and Hydropower Research (IWHR), and Director of Agricultural Water-saving Equipment Division of China Agricultural Water-saving and Rural Drinking Water Supply Technology Association, in an interview with CEN. The International Office, a department devoted to international cooperation under China Water-saving Association, will serve as a bridge between Chinese and Pakistani irrigation enterprises.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

It’s 6 years of Chinese President's visit to Pakistan, development and friendship with a prosperous future remained on the rise.

The first phase of CPEC was completed in Pakistan. Sahiwal Coal Power Plant, Thar Coal Power Plant, Gwadar Port, Lahore-Multan Motorway, Multan-Sukkur Motorway, Hazara Motorway and several other energy projects have been completed while work on many more projects is in full swing.

Thank you China
Thank you Xi Jinping

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pangu

Thanks for your diligent reporting of CPEC progress. Good times ahead when friends work hard together.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*“No effort would be spared to further cement ties between China and Pakistan”, says Ambassador Nong Rong*

April 21, 2021

SOURCEthenews.com.pk








Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong, while speaking at the Pakistan China Friendship Association (PCFA) Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chapter’s Pak China Friendship Tree Plantation Drive 2021, said that no effort would be spared to further enhance ties between China and Pakistan. KP Minister for Local Government and Rural Development Akbar Ayub Khan proposed the establishment of a garden in Peshawar as a token of friendship with China and sister city relationship with Urumqi, the capital city of Xinjiang province of China with Peshawar. Ambassador appreciated the idea and extended all possible support in this regard.

PESHAWAR: Chinese Ambassador Nong Rong has said that no effort would be spared to further cement ties between China and Pakistan.

He was speaking at the Pakistan China Friendship Association (PCFA) Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chapter’s Pak China Friendship Tree Plantation Drive 2021 at Civil Officers Mess in Peshawar.

Ambassador Rong lauded the services of PCFA Khyber President, Yousaf Ayub Khan and Secretary General Syed Ali Nawaz Gilani.

He showed keen interest in photographs of First Chinese Premier Zhou Enlai about his visit to Peshawar in December in 1956.

KP Minister for Local Government and Rural Development Akbar Ayub Khan proposed the establishment of a garden in Peshawar as a token of friendship with China and sister city relationship with Urumqi, the capital city of Xinjiang province of China with Peshawar.

Ambassador Nong Rong appreciated the idea and showed all possible support and assistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar*
With great pleasure to meet with friends from Pak China Friendship Association KP, visit China Window 
@CHINAWINDOW2
and exchanged views with local media during my first visit to Peshawar. Really impressive by your love to China and will push our friendship to new height.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goritoes

Chinese sure knows how to make an ally and treat them with respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Preparing youth for jobs in CPEC projects is our top priority under comprehensive plan.
Clusters of Tech Institutes will be upgraded around new SEZs. 
Gwadar Technical institute to cater for new industry in Free Zone coming up fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

With the joint efforts of Pakistan and China, 500,000 doses of Sinovac vaccines had arrived in Pakistan. 
China will continue its support in Pakistan’s fight against pandemic and do its utmost to ensure vaccine supply.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani products and handicrafts appear at Pakistan’s Pavilion at SCO 2021 Expo and Trade and Investment Forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## litman

Sometimes I really wonder what would have happened to Pakistan if there wouldn't have been any China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

پاکستان میں توانائی کی ضروریات کو پورا کرنے اور ماحول دوست سستی توانائی کی پیداوار کیلئے چین پاکستان اقتصادی راہداری (سی پیک) منصوبے کے دوسرے مرحلے کے تحت آئندہ 6 سالوں کے دوران سات ارب 70 کروڑ ڈالر کی لاگت سے تین ہزار 428 میگاواٹ پن بجلی کے منصوبے مکمل کیے جائیں گے۔
ان منصوبوں سے لاکھوں افراد کیلئے روز گار کے وسیع مواقع بھی پیدا ہوں گے، پہلے مرحلے میں کول انرجی کے 9 منصوبے پایہ تکمیل تک پہنچ چکے ہیں جن سے پانچ ہزار 320 میگاواٹ بجلی قومی گرڈ میں شامل ہو رہی ہے جس سے لوڈ شیڈنگ پر قابو پانے میں مدد ملی ہے۔
سی پیک اتھارٹی کے حکام نے سرکاری خبر رساں ایجنسی اے پی پی کو بتایا کہ چار پن بجلی منصوبوں میں سے پہلا منصوبہ ایک ارب 70 کروڑ ڈالر کی لاگت سے تعمیر ہونے والا کروٹ ہائیڈرو پاور پراجیکٹ ہے جس سے 720 میگاواٹ سستی بجلی رواں سال ہی قومی گرڈ میں شامل ہو گی۔
دوسرا منصوبہ دو ارب ڈالر کی لاگت سے تعمیر ہونے والا سکی کناری ہائیڈرو پاور پراجیکٹ ہے جس سے 884 میگاواٹ بجلی آئندہ سال تک قومی گرڈ میں شامل ہو گی۔
تیسرا منصوبہ ایک ارب 50 کروڑ ڈالر کی لاگت سے تعمیر ہونے والے آزاد پتن ہائیڈرو پاور پراجیکٹ ہے جس سے 700 میگا واٹ بجلی 2026ء تک قومی گرڈ میں شامل ہو گی۔
ان منصوبوں کی تکمیل سے ملک میں سستی اور ماحول دوست پن بجلی میسر ہو گی۔ حکام نے بتایا کہ سی پیک نہ صرف ملک کو بجلی کی ضروریات پوری کرنے میں مدد فراہم کر رہا ہے بلکہ توانائی کی طلب و رسد کو متوازن رکھنے اور درآمدی ایندھن پر انحصار کم کرنے میں بھی مدد دے رہا ہے۔
سی پیک کے تحت کروٹ ہائیڈرو پاور پراجیکٹ سے 720 میگا واٹ بجلی حاصل کی جائے گی جو 1.74 ارب ڈالر سے تعمیر کیا جا رہا ہے، اس کی تکمیل سے 50 لاکھ کی آبادی کو کلین اینڈ گرین انرجی کی فراہمی یقینی ہو جائے گی اور تقریباََ ساڑھے چار ہزار افراد کو روزگار کے مواقع میسر آئیں گے۔
اسی طرح سی پیک کے تحت آزاد جموں و کشمیر میں 1124 میگاواٹ کے کوہالہ پن بجلی سہ فریقی منصوبے پر کامیابی کے ساتھ دستخط ہو گئے ہیں۔ یہ منصوبہ تعمیراتی سیکٹر اور اس سے متعلقہ صنعت کی بحالی کیلئے مددگار ثابت ہو گا اور اس سے پانچ ہزار لوگوں کو روزگار کے مواقع فراہم کئے جائیں گے۔
دو ارب 40 کروڑ ڈالر کی یہ سرمایہ کاری پاکستان اور آزاد کشمیر میں آئی پی پیز کے کسی بھی منصوبے میں سب سے بڑی سرمایہ کاری ہے۔ اس منصوبے سے پاکستان اور آزاد کشمیر میں صارفین کو سالانہ پانچ ارب یونٹ صاف اور سستی بجلی مہیا ہو گی۔
کوہالہ اور آزاد پتن میں توانائی کے منصوبوں کے تحت جہاں ملک بھر میں چار ارب ڈالر کی سرمایہ کاری کیلئے راہ ہموار ہوئی ہے وہیں ملک بھر میں روزگار کے نئے مواقع بھی میسر آئیں گے۔ مذکورہ توانائی منصوبوں کے ذریعے 1800 میگا واٹ بجلی پید ا ہونے کا امکان ہے جبکہ ملک بھر میں آٹھ ہزار روزگار کے نئے مواقع میسر آئیں گے۔
آزاد پتن پن بجلی منصوبہ سی پیک کا حصہ ہے جس پر ڈیڑھ ارب ڈالر کی لاگت آئے گی اور اس سے سات سو میگاواٹ سے زائد بجلی پیدا ہو گی، منصوبے کیلئے ایندھن درآمد کرنے کی ضرورت نہیں ہو گی اور یہ سستی اور آلودگی سے پاک بجلی پیدا کرنے میں مدد دے گا۔ یہ منصوبہ دریائے جہلم پر واقع اور 2026 میں مکمل ہونے کی توقع ہے۔
خیبرپختونخوا میں 847 میگاواٹ کے سکی کناری پن بجلی منصوبے پر دن رات کام جاری ہے، ایک ارب 96 کروڑ 30 لاکھ ڈالر کی سرمایہ کاری سے دریائے کنہار پر تعمیر کئے جانے والے اس منصوبے سے چار ہزار 250 ملازمتیں پیدا ہوں گی۔ وبا کے باوجود یہ منصوبہ 2022ء میں مکمل کیا جائے گا۔
چوتھا منصوبہ دو ارب 50 کروڑ ڈالر کی لاگت سے کوہالہ ہائیڈرو پاور پراجیکٹ ہے جس سے 1124 میگاواٹ بجلی 2027ء تک قومی گرڈ میں شامل ہو گی۔
اے پی پی


----------



## ghazi52

Pertaining to the spike in COVID-19 positive cases in the country, three planes of Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) carrying a consignment of one million COVID-19 vaccine doses arrived in Islamabad on Sunday.

According to a National Health Ministry official, three PIA Boeing 777 aircraft have brought one million Sinopharm Covid-19 vaccines from China.

The aircrafts had left for China on Saturday. Two special planes and a PIA regular flight were used to airlift the corona vaccine doses from Beijing.

Moreover, Pakistan has also purchased another 30 million doses of COVID vaccine from China that will soon arrive in the country to help in a drive to vaccinate its over 220 million population.

According to sources privy to the development, the country has purchased 30.5 million COVID vaccine doses from three Chinese companies.

“Pakistan will purchase 20 million jabs of single-dose COVID vaccine from CanSino besides also purchasing 5.5 million doses from Sinopharm and 5 million from Sinovac,” they said.

*China previously gifted 1.5 million vaccine doses to Islamabad.*

It is pertinent to mention here that Pakistan has already begun vaccinating elderly people aged above 60-year-old and health professionals. The vaccination of people in the age group 50-59 has also been started from April 21.

Pakistan began a vaccination drive last month with over a million doses of Sinopharm vaccines donated by China.

Islamabad received the first COVID-19 vaccine consignment after a military aircraft airlifted it from Beijing in February 1, this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CPFTA-II: Pakistan’s exports to China increase by over 64% during Jan to March 2021*

May 3, 2021

SOURCEapp.com.pk







Pakistan’s exports to China increased by 64% during January-March 2021 as compared to the same time period last year. Commercial Consular, Pakistan Embassy, Beijing, Badar Uz Zaman announced this during a webinar, adding that this has been due to China-Pakistan Free Trade Agreement Phase-II (CPFTA-II). During the webinar, the Pakistani business industry representatives and Chinese government officials stressed the need to robust efforts to take full benefits of the concessions granted by China under the CPFTA-II. The government officials told the traders that value-addition, certification and branding were all a must for penetrating the Chinese market, according to a report published by CEN.



BEIJING (Dunya News) – China-Pakistan Free Trade Agreement Phase-II (CPFTA-II) effective since January 1, last year is now showing results. Pakistan’s exports to China shot up by 64% during January-March 202, Commercial Consular, Pakistan Embassy, Beijing, Badar Uz Zaman said.

He made these remarks while participating in a recently held a brainstorming session online with representatives of Pakistani trading community to discuss how to secure a due share in the over $2 trillion import market of China.

The conference had particular significance in the backdrop of the updated China-Pakistan FTA. They stressed the need to robust efforts to take full benefits of the concessions granted by the Iron Brother to Pakistani traders under the CPFTA-II.

However, the government officials told the traders that value-addition, certification and branding were all a must for penetrating the Chinese market, according to a report published by CEN.

The Chinese authorities also offer generous help by training Pakistani traders and workforce to meet the required standards, they said. They also told the traders to appoint local agents for effective marketing and ensure active presence in trade exhibitions held in China. Pakistani traders asked the officials to organise sector-specific webinars with their Chinese fellows for them.

On the occasion, RCCI President Nasir Mirza said that the CPFTA-II had opened up the door for Pakistani traders to the Chinese market. He said that the RCCI members were interested in exports of gems and precious minerals to China.

Bilal Ahmad Butt, Consul General of Pakistan in Hong Kong SAR, China told the traders that Honk Kong was a big consumer market with no local production.

He said that traders in Hong Kong were particularly interested in importing gems and minerals from Pakistan. Hong Kong is also a big market for Pakistani fruits and vegetables, he said. They have also offered free training on value addition of gems, minerals and food items to Pakistani investors and workers, he said.

Director of the Pak-HK Trade Forum Javed Iqbal said that Pakistani traders should invest in cold chain for food items, and value addition, packaging and certification for their goods to enter Hong Kong’s market.
He said that Hong Kong-based investors were keen to invest in Pakistan in these sectors.
M Irfan, Trade and Investment Officer in Pakistan Consulate General in Guangzhou, said that Chinese language proficiency for effective marketing and branding were must for Pakistani traders to sell their products in China.

He said that Pakistan had only recently established its mission in Guangzhou, but it was actively engaging with the local traders to connect them with Pakistani traders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

May 03, 2021








PHOTO: COURTESY/ISPR

While commending China for its contribution towards the fight against the Covid-19 pandemic in Pakistan, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said the Pakistan Army greatly values its friendly relations with China, according to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

He expressed these remarks during a meeting with Ambassador of China to Pakistan Nong Rong at the General Headquarters (GHQ) in Rawalpindi on Monday.

The military's media wing said that matters of mutual interest, recent developments in the Afghan peace process, *progress on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC),* regional security and the current situation of Covid-19 were discussed during the meeting. 


Pakistan has received a total of 4.06 million doses of vaccines, according to figures reported. Out of this reported number, 3.5 million doses are of the Chinese Sinopharm vaccine.

Other vaccines received include 60,000 doses of CanSino and 500,000 Sinovac vaccines – both also purchased from China.

Of the total vaccines, 529,928 doses of the Sinopharm vaccine have been utilised so far. For healthcare workers, 134,218 first doses have been administered and 88,475 of the second dose have been administered so far.

According to an announcement by Dr Faisal Sultan last week, the country has purchased 13 million doses of the Covid-19 vaccine from three Chinese companies and expects to receive them in the next two months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese tech giant to train Pakistani officials on digitalisation*

President urges officials to enhance collaboration with Huawei for early realisation of Digital Pakistan initiative


Xinhua May 03, 2021






Vice President of Huawei Middle East Region Li Xiangyu presenting souvenir to President Arif Alvi at Aiwan-e-Sadr on May 03, 2021. PHOTO: PID

*ISLAMABAD: *The government will cooperate with Chinese hi-tech giant Huawei to train over 1,000 officials, facilitating the digitalisation of government organisations to enhance the efficiency of work and service delivery, the president's office said on Monday in a statement.

President Arif Alvi had a meeting with a delegation of Huawei, led by Vice President of Huawei Middle East Region Li Xiangyu, on Monday, the statement said.


Alvi asked the Ministry of Information Technology and Telecommunication to develop an action plan and set timelines for launching training programs for the government employees in fields like artificial intelligence, cloud technology and big data.
The president urged the ministry to come up with more innovative ideas and enhance collaboration with Huawei for early realisation of the Digital Pakistan initiative, it added.


During the meeting, Li said Huawei had contributed to Pakistan's economy by providing 10,000 jobs and paying 120 million US dollar in taxes to the Pakistani government from 2018 to 2020, besides spending 6 million US dollars in supporting disaster-relief efforts of the government.

Li said Huawei had also helped foster Pakistan's information and communication technology talents by providing 10,000 certifications till 2020, according to the statement.










Huawei to train Pakistani officials on digitalisation | The Express Tribune


The government will cooperate with Chinese hi-tech giant Huawei to train over 1,000 officials




tribune.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

On Apr. 29, HEI and Punjab Thermal Power Ltd (PTPL) signed an Operation and Maintenance (O&M) contract for 1263 MW Punjab Combined-Cycle Power Plant at JHANG in Pakistan.

HEI will be responsible for the 12-year operation and maintenance of the unit, major equipment overhaul, plant-wide BOP equipment overhaul, and power plant spare parts procurement, etc.

This Project is another testament to the long-term commitment of #HEI to serve as an active partner in helping to meet Pakistan’s growing demand for power.

Credits: HARBIN ELECTRIC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan and China will celebrate the 70 years of Pak-China Diplomatic relationship on 21st May 2021.

A beautiful symbol of Pak-China 70 years strong relationship at Mall Road, Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The pilots and cabin crew of the PIA flight meet Chinese revolutionary leader and Premier, Zhou Enlai.
Date: early 1960s.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 741555


Old photos are always more heart warming, reminding us what we had been through. China won't forget Pakistan's help when China was bitterly isolated and cut off by the west from the rest of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*First batch of homemade vaccine to be available by month-end:*

The CanSino vaccine will go through a rigorous quality control checks at NIH, says NCOC chief


May 07, 2021






PHOTO: COURTESY/@Asad_Umar


Federal Minister for Planning and Development Asad Umar, who is also the chief of the National Command and Control Centre (NCOC), on Friday said that the first batch of homemade Covid-19 vaccine will be available by the end of May.

Pakistan started the vaccination campaign in February with doses donated by the government of China. The campaign started with frontline healthcare workers and then inoculation of the senior citizens in the second phase.

The government now plans to open registration for Covid-19 vaccination for all citizens after Eidul Fitr.

"The first batch of bulk CanSino vaccine being processed at the National Institute of Health [at a] plant set up for this purpose last month. Specially trained team [is] working on it," Umar wrote on his official Twitter handle.

He further said that the vaccine will be available for use by the end of May after going through rigorous quality control checks.

Last month, an official told a National Assembly panel that the National Institute of Health (NIH) is going to make Pakistan’s own single-dose coronavirus vaccine soon.

“We are going to make a single-dose vaccine for Covid-19,” NIH Executive Director Major General Aamer Ikram told the NA Standing Committee on National Health Services.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*
Pakistan asks Huawei for help in setting up media technology university.*

Minister for Information and Broadcasting Chaudhry Fawad Hussain discussed cooperation with Huawei Technologies delegation in the realm of digitalization and effective implementation of e-governance in the different government institutions of Pakistan.


He said that the government’s plan for a paperless official working environment was being pursued vigorously. Emphasizing the need to follow e-governance, he said that all-out efforts would be made for provision of broadband and internet services aiming at a broader outreach, both for the general public and the government.

The minister also apprised the delegation about the government’s initiative to establish a media technology university and said that Huawei’s cooperation would be welcomed in making state-of-the-art and technically well-equipped modern education institutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Then-Governor East Pakistan Abdul Monim Khan (C) with a Chinese delegation Prime Minister Mr. Chou En Lai (R), Foreign Minister of China Mr. Che E and Mr. Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto Foreign Minister of Pakistan are in the meeting.
Contributed: Mr.Tauhid Ul Alam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mou with Wahid uz Zaman in China.
Date: 1963

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese textile company* Challenge* will train 2,000 workers and provide them jobs in its factory in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan and China will jointly issue stamps featuring Gwadar Port and Zhuhai to celebrate the 70-year diplomatic ties between the two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

BEIJING: Marking 70 years of China-Pakistan diplomatic ties, both countries are set to issue commemorative stamps on May 21 to honour the relations between the two countries.

According to China Economic Net (CEN), China has decided, in cooperation with Pakistan, to issue a set of commemorative stamps which include two pieces, featuring Zhuhai Port, China and Gwadar Port, Pakistan, says State Port Bureau of China.

As many as 7.1 million units of the commemorative set will be in circulation from May 21.

The stamps contain distinctive elements of Zhuhai Port and Gwadar Port. Setting blue as the characteristic hue, artists used graphic design techniques to present the beautiful scenery of the two ports through a bird ‘s-eye view.

The stamps are special-shaped, with two stamps being linked together, forming the visual effect of waves undulating and flags flying. Up in the left-hand corner is the name of the stamp combined with red/green, the basic colors of the national flags of China/Pakistan. Overall the design is simple and smooth, full of dynamic.

Zhuhai, one of the earliest 4 special economic zones of China, is now listed as one of the Key Cities of Greater Bay Area Cities in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macau Greater Bay Area.

Zhuhai Port is one of the 24 major ports along the coast of China and one of the five major ports in Guangdong Province.

It is adjacent to Hong Kong and Macau and has the highest 150,000-ton main waterway in the Pearl River Delta and a comprehensive logistics system integrating “river, sea, land, railway and air”.

It is an important port node of “Belt and Road Initiative”, the report added.

Gwadar, located on the shores of the Arabian Sea in the western province of Balochistan, Pakistan, is a node of several key shipping routes from the African European continent to the eastern Pacific and Asia via the Red Sea, the Strait of Hormuz and the Persian Gulf.

Most significantly it is an important part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The CEN further reported that to mark the establishment of diplomatic relations between China and Pakistan on 21 May 1951, both countries are organizing a series of events throughout 2021 to commemorate the historic milestone in a befitting manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Company RNL Technologies plans to start manufacturing electric vehicle (EV) chargers in Pakistan! A real boost for Pakistani electric vehicle industry.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## ghazi52

*China to help Pakistan boost meat exports, fisheries sector*

May 15, 2021

SOURCEdailytimes.com.pk







China and Pakistan are moving forward to strengthen cooperation in animal husbandry and fishery sectors. Experts and prominent companies from both sectors continue to hold bilateral dialogue to discuss educational and industrial programmes in this regard, and possible measures to enact such cooperation. 

Fakhar Imam, Federal Minister for National Food Security and Research has urged Pakistan to modernise its livestock and fishery industries by upgrading infrastructure and building a substantial supply chain through joint enterprises with China, technology transfer and talent cultivation. He also point out a number of challenges facing these sectors, while also highlighting potential of expansion in Chinese markets.

Moreover, Li Jinhui, Deputy Secretary General of China Animal Agriculture Association and President of China Broiler Alliance, said, “China is the largest importer of beef and a major importer of mutton and chicken. This presents enormous opportunities to Pakistan to enhance its beef and mutton exports.

Zhang Baozhong, Chairman of China Overseas Ports Holding Company has highlighted a number of viruses and diseases found in Pakistan’s livestock, whereas under the MoU on combatting FMD signed between China and Pakistan in 2019, China will help Pakistan establish FMD-free zones in Punjab and Balochistan to ensure the health of the food animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

MCC Resources has been growing with local community in Balochistan for 18 yrs by providing jobs to local people & contributions to economic, scientific, educational, cultural and healthcare development.
Their success gives the company more confidence to take roots and for cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Opening Ceremony of Haier HNR Home Appliance Testing Laboratory. Hoping the Haier-Ruba Economic Zone plays a leading role in promoting industrial cooperation between the two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pak-China friendship keep balance of power in region: Mahmood Khan*

He expressed determination that people to people contact would be further strengthened between the two countries in coming years to cement friendship.
APP 20 May 2021


PESHAWAR: Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Mahmood Khan on Thursday said that unprecedented friendship and bilateral relationship between Pakistan and China had played a key role in keeping balance of power in the region.

In a statement on the occasion of 70th anniversary of Pak-China diplomatic ties, he said that relationship between the two friendly and neighborly countries strengthened further in last 70 years.

He said that Pakistan China relationship was deeper than ocean, higher than mountains and sweeter than honey.

Chief Minister said that under the leadership of Prime Minister Imran Khan, the government of Pakistan was striving to take friendship with China to new height.

He said that multi-billions China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) was an example of friendly relationship between the two countries.

He said that CPEC was an important strategic and economic project which is a real game changer for Pakistan.

He said that many projects were undertaken in Khyber Pakthunkhwa under CPEC which would change the fate of people upon completion.

He expressed determination that people to people contact would be further strengthened between the two countries in coming years to cement friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM, Li reaffirm resolve to further strengthen Sino-Pak bilateral relations*


by The Frontier Post








ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan and Chinese Premier Li Keqiang on Thursday reaffirmed their resolve to further solidify Pakistan-China bilateral relations.

In a telephonic conversation, the two leaders stressed the need to continue with the momentum of high-level exchanges to further diversify and deepen strategic cooperation between the two countries.

During the call, the 70th anniversary of establishment of Pakistan-China diplomatic ties, bilateral relations and cooperation on COVID-19 vaccine came under discussion.

The year 2021 is a special occasion as it marks the 70th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic relations between Pakistan and China.

The Prime Minister congratulated the Chinese premier at the special occasion, which will be celebrated by both sides in a befitting manner.

Prime Minister Imran Khan emphasized that with collective and tireless efforts over the years, Pakistan and China had transformed their relationship into an “All-Weather Strategic Co-operative Partnership”.

The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is a flagship project of the Belt and Road Initiative and has generated economic activity, employment and will further enhance bilateral and regional trade.

The Prime Minister highlighted Pakistan-China cooperation in fighting COVID-19 and deeply appreciated China’s continued support to Pakistan in supply of COVID vaccine.

He thanked China for providing assistance to National Institute of Health (NIH) for establishing vaccine manufacturing facility in Pakistan, which he said, would further solidify Pakistan’s efforts to combat coronavirus.

Prime Minister Imran Khan congratulated Premier Li and the Chinese leadership for the successful landing of Chinese spacecraft on Mars, which showed the rising technological prowess of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Speaking during the ceremony, he said that the unit — established due to cooperation between Pakistan and China — will generate 1,100MW of clean energy. "This is important for us because Pakistan is among the top 10 countries at risk due to climate change."

He said that glaciers supply 80 per cent of Pakistan's water needs. "Glaciers are melting at a rapid speed, and our coming generations will face an acute water shortage as well as food security issues if the effects of climate change are not reversed."

Therefore, clean energy is important for us, he said. He also lamented the fact that Pakistan had not tried to use renewable resources for producing electricity. "Unfortunately, we have not focused on producing energy from water despite the country having the potential to do so."

He said that that the project will help to train manpower and facilitate technology transfer from China, adding that 40,000 experts visited the country over an extended period of time. "This is another area of cooperation with China."

The premier added that Pakistan was also celebrating 70 years of diplomatic relations with China on Friday. "It is a very unique relationship," he said, adding that it extends to all levels.

"We are confident that China will stand with us during difficult times. It is fortunate for us that Pakistan has strong ties with an emerging power and a developed country such as China," he said, adding that people-to-people contact will also now increase.

"China has faced problems similar to the ones Pakistan is facing today and we have a lot to learn from them," he said. "Pakistan can learn a lot from China on controlling pollution, ending poverty and corruption."

Speaking on the occasion, the chairman of the China Atomic Energy Authority said that the power plant was being inaugurated on the 70th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic relations between Pakistan and China.

He said China and Pakistan have been extending support to each other and cooperating in various fields. He said the two countries have also been cooperating in the peaceful use of nuclear energy. He expressed the hope that bilateral cooperation will further expand in the future, _Radio Pakistan_ reported.

The K-2 plant has 60-year life expectancy, extendable to 20 more years. It is designed with higher plant availability and capacity factors, and extended refuelling cycle.

The construction of K-2 commenced in November 2013, whereas its fuel loading started on Dec 1, 2020 after approval from the Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority.

A series of cold and hot functional commissioning tests related to plant operation and safety were conducted, before achieving criticality at the end of February this year. After further reactor physics tests, the plant was connected to national grid on March 18, 2021 for trial operation and power escalation tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran, Li reiterate stronger Pak-China ties*

The Newspaper'
May 21, 2021

 






This combo photo shows Prime Minister Imran Khan (left) and his Chinese counterpart Li Keqiang. — Photos AP/Reuters


ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan and his Chinese counterpart Li Keqiang have written letters to each other to mark 70 years of Pakistan-China friendship and vowed to further strengthen ties between the two states.

They further vowed to cooperate with each other in the fight against Covid-19 and complete the much ambitious Chine-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) despite “adverse background”.

“On behalf of the government and people of Pakistan, as well as on my own behalf, I wished to extend my heartiest felicitations to you on the occasion of the 70th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic relations between China and Pakistan.

“21st May 1951, the day when our relations were formally established, has been a watershed moment in our history. Our two people and successive leaderships and governments have made indefatigable efforts to foster, cement, and strengthen our ties. Our time-tested relationship is built around lasting values of mutual respect, mutual trust, and mutual understanding,” Mr Khan said in his letter to the Chinese premier.



> *Write letters to each other to mark 70 years of friendship, vow to complete CPEC despite ‘adverse background’*



According to the PM Office on Thursday, Prime Minister Khan said the two governments were closely coordinating with each other in celebrating the friendship this year in a befitting manner, enabling their people to truly understand the depth, breadth and vitality of Pakistan-China ties.

“Excellency, we are immensely grateful to China for the invaluable support it extended to us to fight Covid-19 since its outbreak in December 2019. The vaccine and the equipment provided by China to contain the pandemic played a crucial role in saving precious human lives in Pakistan. We will continue to support China’s efforts to combat the pandemic both at regional and global level,” he said.

Prime Minister Khan said his government was firmly committed to the expeditious completion of CPEC projects which would open up tremendous opportunities for growth and development in the region. “I am confident that under your leadership our ‘All-Weather Strategic Co-operative Partnership’ will further strengthen and flourish creating a brighter and promising future for our people,” he said.
According to the PM
Office, the Chinese prime minister in his letter to Mr Khan said China and Pakistan were friendly neighbours linked by mountains and waters.

Since the establishment of diplomatic relations, both countries have enjoyed firm political mutual trust, close economic cooperation and ever-increasing people-to-people friendship.
“In the face of the Covid-19 pandemic, China and Pakistan have helped each other overcome difficulties, and achieved new progress for the development of the CPEC against the adverse backdrop. The facts fully demonstrate that there are broad prospects for China and Pakistan to build an even closer community with a shared future in the new era, and will surely bring greater benefits to our two countries and peoples,” he added.

Mr Li said China had been consistent to prioritise Pakistan in its foreign policy, and was willing to make joint efforts with Pakistan, to develop the all-weather strategic cooperative partnership to a higher level over the next 70 years. “May I wish Pakistan prosperity and her people happiness. May the friendship between China and Pakistan last forever,” he added.


_Published in Dawn, May 21st, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Celebrating 70th Anniversary of Pakistan - China Relations 1951-2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*General Geng Biao is the architect of Pakistan-China relations*

May 21, 2021





China-Pakistan relations are cited as a role model in International Relations. The relationship is described by the leadership of both countries as strong as “Steel,” as high as “Himalayan,” as sweet as “Honey,” as deep as” ocean,” as close as “Two Eyes.” It is termed all-weather, time-tested, and all-dimension, reliable, trustworthy, and “pure” friendship.

Against the Western ideology, “it is the interests which decide the friends and foes in the international relations.” China-Pakistan relations are based on Eastern values, which are based on sincerity and much above materialistic interests. According to one of the Pew Surveys, Pakistan is a country that loves China most, just after the Chinese themselves.

Since the establishment of formal diplomatic relations on 21st May 1951, there was no dispute or any difference of opinion between the two countries. Both stood side by side on all difficult moments and were proved true friends indeed in the hours of in need.

Both support each other on domestic issues, like Kashmir, Balochistan, the Afghan war, Taiwan, Hong Kong, Xinjiang, or Tibet. On International affairs, both share exactly the same point of view, like Palestine issue, Ukraine, Human Rights, or Globalization and Multilateralism, etc. China has bailed out Pakistan quite a few times in the UNSC. At the UN and International forums, both countries vote in harmony.

While celebrating the 70th Anniversary of establishing formal diplomatic relations between the two countries, we must salute the man behind it. It was General Geng Biao, the Ambassador of China to Pakistan, from March 1956 to October 1959.

He was a close associate with Chairman Mao and trusted one of the most loyal colleagues. Chairman Mao appointed him to Pakistan as Chinese Ambassador with a unique vision to place a strong foundation of friendship between the two countries.


*General Biao’s lucrative career*
General Geng Biao, born on 26 August 1909, in Liling, Hunan Province of China, was a senior official in the Communist Party of China (CPC) and a leader in Chinese politics, foreign relations, and military. He entered the Communist Youth League of China in Shuikoushan in 1925.






He organized and led a militia in Liuyang in 1928. In August of the same year, he joined CPC. He served in Red Army, fought against the Japanese, and participated actively in the Chinese Civil War.

After the liberation of China in 1949, Geng was appointed as the Ambassador to Sweden, and minister to Denmark and Finland on 9 May 1950, before appointed to Pakistan as Ambassador of China.

He was also the Ambassador to Myanmar and Albania. After returning to China in 1971, he became the head of CPC’s central foreign communication department, in charge of CPC’s relations with foreign parties.

In 1978, he was appointed as vice-premier of the State Council, in charge of foreign relations, military industry, civil airlines, and tourism. In January 1979, he became the secretary-general and member of the Standing Committee of CPC’s Central Military Commission.

In 1981, he became the only ever civilian Minister of National Defense of the People’s Republic of China despite his previous combat experience and became state counselor the following year.
In 1983, he became vice-chairman of the Standing Committee of the National People’s Congress and chairmen of the foreign relation committee in PNC. He was also a member of the Standing Committee of CPC’s senior consultative committee. He was awarded First-Class Red Star Medal.


*Connecting Pakistan and China*
General Geng Biao, Ambassador of China to Pakistan, is the real architect of the Pakistan-China friendship, establishing strong collaboration between the armed forces of the two neighboring states. He was purposefully appointed Ambassador to Pakistan, as it was a time when military rulers ruled Pakistan.

Presidents Sikandar Mirza and Ayub Khan both had army backgrounds. General Geng got along very well with the Pakistani leadership at that time, as they had a common background with similar hobbies such as hunting. Within no time, General Geng Biao achieved complete harmony with them. Both armies received strong support from each other.

General Geng Biao(late), during his appointment as the Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan in 1956-59, realized the importance of connecting China and Pakistan by road. His visionary approach to build Karakorum Highway (KKH) was conceived by him.

KKH has connected Nothern Areas with the rest of Pakistan and connected the Xinjiang Province of China with Pakistan. China can reach the Arabian Sea through KKH. He convinced the leadership of that time, Chairman Mao and Premier Zhou En Lai, to construct the Karakoram Highway, which would connect China’s Xinjiang province with Pakistan.

As a military strategist, he can realize and foresee the tension in the Pacific Ocean may explode in the future, leaving China isolated and blocked. It was necessary to find an alternative that was connected China with the Arabian Ocean through KKH, Pakistan.

It took some time to lobby and convince the leadership in Beijing, and the project launched in the 1960s, completed in 1978, with the hard work of Chinese and Pakistani Engineers. Those who know the topography of Northern Areas can understand the difficulty of the project. Almost one precious human life was sacrificed for each one Kilometer of the road.

Imagine, in the 1960s, the technology was not so developed, and the economy was also not so good in shape. However, under CPEC, the KKH has been upgraded almost and turned into a Motorway/ Highway, where one can drive almost throughout the year (all-weather) and at the speed of 120 KM.

The scenic beauty of KKH is worth visiting in addition to its economic utility. KKH is also known as the 8th wonder of the world and attracts a vast number of domestic and international tourists.


*A mentor to President Xi*

It is worth mentioning that President Xi served as his Staff Officer in his youth age. President Xi as a young officer was trained and mentored by General Geng Biao. In fact, President Xi was so much close to him as a family member; Geng Mama used to take good care of President Xi and provide special food on all occasions.

President Xi was brought up just like the 5th child of the Geng family. President Xi acknowledges General Biao as his mentor, and he mentioned that his love for Pakistan was inherited from his boss General Geng when he visited Pakistan for the first time in 2015.

President Xi respects his boss, General Geng Biao, a lot. He performed all virtuals of his death on 23 June 2000 in Beijing, when President Xi was Governor in Fujian Province, and travel all the long way to Beijing just to perform his burial ceremonies himself.

President Xi came into power in 2013 and launched the “One belt one road” (OBOR) or the “Belt and Road Initiative” which is a major development plan for China’s future. Today, around 100 countries have joined OBOR. There are six economic corridors planned under it, and the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is one of them.

Since it is the first one, it has been declared as the flagship project. Both China and Pakistan highly prioritize it and are occupied with making it a success so it can stand as a role model for the following five economic corridors. As a matter of fact, BRI is a refined and improved version of General Geng Biao’s vision.

*The legacy still going strong*

Although General Geng Biao died on 23 June 2000, his mission is eternal and carried over by his family. He has two sons and two daughters. One of his sons died at an early age, the other son is in business and promoting friendship with Myanmar.

His younger daughter Madam Geng Yan is a professor, researcher, and managing a think tank promoting China-Pakistan friendship. She is in love with Pakistan as much as her father and very active in bringing the two-nation closer.

She took Bambbos tree from the Chinese consulate (old Embassy) in Karachi, planted by her father in the 1950s during his tenure in Pakistan as Ambassador, and planted in his birthplace Liling- Hunan Province China as a memory of his father’s love with Pakistan.

She is contributing intellectually toward China-Pakistan relations. Gener Geng’s eldest daughter, Madam Geng Ying is chairperson of the Pakistan-China Friendship Association and very active in promoting the ties further.

His granddaughter GM Geng Jing is also very active in China-Pakistan relations and contributing a lot. I met Grand-Grand, son of General Geng (son of Ms. Geng Jing), and was impressed that such a young teenage boy knows a lot about the history of China-Pakistan relations.


*An eternal friendship*

In fact, Geng Family has inherited the love for Pakistan, and all of them are contributing positively. I am very much optimistic that these are the people who are actual heroes of China-Pakistan ties. With this high spirit, one can understand the reason for this “Pure friendship” and eternal love for each other.

General Geng has laid the foundation very solid and robust and then transferred this responsibility to his next generations and will be carried over to coming generations in the future uninterestedly.

I have the honor to maintain a close liaison with Geng Family and learned a lot about the genuine friendship between the two countries. Geng’s family is my mentor, and their sincerity and love for Pakistan inspire me.

While we are celebrating the happy 70th Anniversary of our “Pure Friendship,” we may acknowledge and pay a salute to General Geng and his family. Long lives China-Pakistan eternal friendship!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Today, as Pakistan and China celebrate the establishment of diplomatic relations, the Ambassador of the People’s Republic of China, H.E Ambassador Nong held a virtual reception, with the President of Pakistan Arif Alvi as chief guest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong says Pakistan and China are tied in deep rooted relations and these relations will further fortify with the passage of time.

He expressed these views while addressing the book launching ceremony titled “Higher Than Karakoram: Seven Decades of Pakistan-China partnership” in Islamabad on Thursday.

The Chinese Ambassador said China is fully committed to the development of Pakistan. He said we should be fully prepared to defeat those who are not happy with Pak-China close friendship and success of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor project.

He said people to people exchanges play an important role in developing the bilateral relations. He said people of both the countries need to know each other for a better understanding.

Speaking on the occasion, Foreign Secretary Sohail Mahmood said Pak-China relationship is and will remain the cornerstone of Pakistan’s foreign policy. He said China always supported on the issue of Indian Illegally Occupied Jammu and Kashmir.

He said the CPEC project will promote the regional connectivity and contribute to the national development as well. He said CPEC has entered into the second phase with focus on industrialization and agriculture sector to ensure the socio economic development.

He expressed gratitude to China over the provision of anti COVID-19 vaccine which helped saving the precious lives. He said high-level exchanges are the hallmark of our relations to further solidify the mutual cooperation between the two countries.

Expressing his views, Pakistan’s Ambassador to China Moin-ul-Haque said Pakistan and China enjoy strong relations as both the countries always supported each other in the hour of trial and played an important role in ensuring the regional peace and stability as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The top leadership of China and Pakistan have pledged to achieve high quality development of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in letters exchanged by the presidents and prime ministers of the two countries to mark the 70th anniversary of the establishment of bilateral diplomatic ties.

In response to letter from President Arif Alvi, President Xi Jinping said China and Pakistan stood firmly by each other on issues of core interests and major concerns. Prime Minister Imran Khan and Premier Li Keqiang in their congratulatory letters expressed strong commitment to further strengthen the bilateral strategic cooperative partnership.










President Xi said that the construction of CPEC had achieved remarkable results, bringing tangible benefits to the peoples of both countries besides providing strong impetus to the regional prosperity. In his letter, President Alvi reaffirmed commitment to build closer China-Pakistan community of shared future in the new era.

Premier Li said in his letter that his country had been consistent to prioritise Pakistan in its foreign policy, and was willing to make joint efforts to develop the “all-weather strategic cooperative partnership” to a higher level in the next 70 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

It’s great news that Pakistan 





manufactured their own vaccine with cooperation from China.

*PakVac.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM meets Chinese envoy, vows to expeditiously complete CPEC projects*

Nong Rong reiterates Beijing’s support to Islamabad in Covid-19 fight during meeting with Imran Khan


APP 
May 24, 2021







PHOTO: @AmbNong

*ISLAMABAD: *Prime Minister Imran Khan has reaffirmed the government’s firm commitment to expeditiously complete the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) projects, which will open up tremendous opportunities for increased economic growth and development in the region and beyond.

The premier expressed these views during a meeting with Chinese Ambassador in Pakistan Nong Rong, who called on him in Islamabad on Monday.

The matters covered during the meeting included Pakistan-China bilateral relations including CPEC, 70th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic ties, vaccine cooperation and high-level bilateral exchanges.

PM Imran deeply appreciated the Chinese leadership and conveyed his warm greetings for President Xi Jinping and Premier Li Keqiang.

Emphasising the time-tested “All-Weather Strategic Co-operative Partnership”, he reaffirmed Pakistan’s deep commitment to further enhance and broaden Pakistan-China ties.

The prime minister recalled his earlier telephonic conversation with Premier Li Keqiang, on the occasion of the 70th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic ties, which was the reflection of excellent cooperation between Pakistan and China.

The Chinese envoy extended President Xi’s invitation to the prime minister to participate in the ‘CPC and World Political Parties Summit’, to be held in July.

PM Imran graciously accepted the invitation to attend the virtual event.

Ambassador Nong Rong reassured that China will continue to firmly support Pakistan in its fight against the Covid-19 pandemic and accords high priority to help address Pakistan’s requirements.

It was agreed to continue with the momentum of high-level bilateral exchanges to further solidify strategic cooperative gains between the two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The Newly-released MV "Teri Meri Sada Dositi", co-produced by the Embassy and China Media Group (CMG), sung by Sahir Ali Bagga and Urdu sisters from CMG, is a wonderful way to express our love for our wonderful friendship. 

Click the link and Enjoy!

https://facebook.com/FM98DostiChannel/videos/472330403873754

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

President Ayub Khan and Prime minister Chou En-Lai reiterate their friendship near the Great Wall of China.
Date: 1965 









This is how to actually do it - Chou En-Lai teaches Ayub Khan how to use chopsticks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Khan accepts invitation to attend virtual ceremony of CPC and World Political Parties Summit in July*

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan Monday reaffirmed the highest priority accorded by the government to China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and the firm commitment to expeditiously complete CPEC projects, which will open up tremendous opportunities for increased economic growth and development in the region and beyond.

In this connection, Chinese Ambassador Nong Rong called on Imran Khan. The subjects covered during the meeting included Pakistan-China bilateral relations, including CPEC; 70thanniversary of the establishment of diplomatic ties; vaccine cooperation; and high-level bilateral exchanges.

The prime minister appreciated Chinese leadership and conveyed his warm greetings for President Xi Jinping and Premier Li Keqiang. Emphasising the time-tested all-weather strategic co-operative partnership, the prime minister reaffirmed Pakistan’s deep commitment to further enhance and broaden Pakistan-China ties.

The prime minister recalled his earlier telephone conversation with Premier Li Keqiang on the occasion of the 70th anniversary of establishment of diplomatic ties, which is the reflection of excellent cooperation between Pakistan and China.

The Chinese ambassador extended President Xi Jinping’s invitation to the Imran Khan to participate in the ‘CPC and World Political Parties Summit’, to be held in July 2021. The prime minister accepted the invitation to attend the virtual event.

Ambassador Nong Rong reassured that China will continue to firmly support Pakistan in its fight against the COVID-19 pandemic and accords high priority to help address Pakistan’s requirements. It was agreed to continue with the momentum of high-level bilateral exchanges to further solidify strategic cooperative gains between the two countries.

Meanwhile, Prime Minister Imran Khan Monday said that the role of the Council Islamic Ideology (CII) was important in establishing Pakistan on the lines of the state of Madina.

“The two golden principles of the state of Madina, which include justice and public welfare, can guarantee our progress,” the prime minister observed during a meeting with Chairman of the Council Dr Qibla Ayaz and members who met him here.

Minister for Religious Affairs Pir Noorul Haq Qadri, Minister of State Farrukh Habib, Special Assistant Dr Shahbaz Gill and Special Representative Maulana Tahir Ashrafi were present in the meeting.

“Unfortunately, no leader has ever thought of making Pakistan a true Islamic welfare state. I started politics only to serve the poor by applying the principles of the state of Madina. I have looked closely at the West and have come to the conclusion that only by following the guiding principles of Islam and the Sunnah of the Holy Prophet (PBUH), can Pakistan become a prosperous and developed country,” he noted.

He emphasised, “The Western values are different from ours and our young generation needs guidance in this regard.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mr. Ahmed Ali (first from left), Pakistan’s first Charge d’ Affaires, who established Pakistan Embassy in Beijing, at the National Day Parade at Tiananmen Square.
Date: 1951. 









Mr. Ahmed Ali, who was inducted into Pakistan Foreign service, at age 40, by the then PM, Liaquat Ali Khan, and assigned to open our embassy in China, was basically a versatile writer. Besides writing many short - stories and Novels in Urdu and English, his translation of the holy Quran ( Al - Quran : Contemporary translation) is considered one of the best translations.
May his soul rest in eternal bliss.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

President Farooq Ahmed Khan Leghari (L) with President Jiang Zemin in Beijing, China.
Date: December 1994.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

BEIJING, May 25 (APP)::First High-level Women Forum was held in Kunming City of the Yunnan Province to mark the 70th anniversary of establishment of diplomatic relations between Pakistan and China on Tuesday.

The Embassy of Pakistan, Beijing, in collaboration with All China Women Federation (ACWF), All Pakistan Women Association (APWA) and Yunnan Provincial Women’s Federation co-organized the event.

The theme of the forum was acknowledging women of Pakistan and China, particularly their role in poverty alleviation, post-Covid recovery and evidence-based intervention for socio-economic uplift of vulnerable populations.

The event was attended by ministers, presidents of the two women associations, senior officials, female entrepreneurs and students from both countries. The Vice Governor of the Yunnan province also attended the forum as special guest.

In her keynote video message, Dr Shireen Mazari, Minister for Human Rights, highlighted the government’s policies and her personal involvement in upholding the rights and dignity of women in Pakistan.

She emphasized that women in Pakistan were getting increasing opportunities under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and underscored the need for increased technical and vocational training for women.

The minister also highlighted government’s response to ease the social impact of pandemic, particularly on women and children. She invited Chinese women organizations to coordinate with their counterparts to enhance experience sharing.
Dr Sania Nishtar, Special Assistant to Prime Minister on Poverty Allevia
tion and Social Safety in her video message congratulated the two countries on the 70th anniversary and appreciated holding of the forum to positively influence engagement between the women of the two countries. She shared the socio-economic outcomes of implementation of Ehssas program that has immensely benefitted the underprivileged women.

In her remarks, Ambassador Naghmana Hashmi shared her views and highly appreciated marking 70th anniversary with holding of a women forum, which immensely contributed to the strengthening of bilateral ties. She proposed establishing a Pakistan-China Women Corridor under CPEC to achieve the gender empowerment aims of the two governments.

Ms. Charmaine Hidayatullah, President, All Pakistan Women Association addressed the need and significance of forging deeper cooperation between the women organizations of the two countries.

From Chinese side, Ms. Xia Jie, Vice President of ACWF said that under the guidance of leadership of two countries, women of Pakistan and China were even closer than ever before. She saluted the frontline workers, particularly female health respondents during Covid-19.

Gao Feng, Vice-Chaiman of Yunnan Provincial People’s Political Consultative Conference hoped that by holding the forum in Kunming, the women of Pakistan would develop linkages with women organizations of Yunnan province and Dr. Zhao Beige, Chairperson of R&D thinktank stated that women’s development contributes to the social, economic and ecological development of the entire nation. She suggested enhancing women participation in every sector to achieve SDGs.

Other prominent women of Pakistan and China welcomed holding of the high-level forum as a momentous occasion that immensely increased the mutual understanding and advanced people-to-people contacts. Female entrepreneurs and students of the two countries also shared their experiences.

Speaking on the occasion, Ambassador Moin ul Haque commended the leadership role of women organizations of the two countries and thanked China and ACWF for their generous donation to help Pakistan during the pandemic.

He valued their devotion in promoting the rights and interests of women. He also called upon the two organizations to create a permanent mechanism that would serve as the bilateral experience and expertise sharing platform for young professionals and women entrepreneurs.

As a major outcome of the forum, the panelists agreed to establish institutional mechanisms by signing MoUs that would create substantial impact on women’s participation in socio-economic post-Covid recovery and essentially shape the international narrative on women’s role in both countries. Such mechanisms would also provide a basis for practical cooperation between the women of Pakistan and China in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC is a flagship project, no compromise on it: Dr Moeed*


Dr. Moeed Yusuf said Pakistan and China shared a common vision of development and prosperity in the region and were striving for peace and development in the region.


APP 
26 May 2021








ISLAMABAD: National Security Advisor Dr. Moeed Yusuf on Wednesday said China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is the flagship project that could not be compromised where Pakistan and China relations have always been strong and cordial.

He made these remarks during Chinese Ambassador Nong Rong's call on him here, said a news release.

Dr. Moeed Yusuf said Pakistan and China shared a common vision of development and prosperity in the region and were striving for peace and development in the region.

The National Security Advisor said CPEC was in line with Pakistan's geo-economic vision.

Ambassador Nong Rong expressed satisfaction over the strong and lasting partnership between the two countries.

The Chinese Ambassador appreciated the efforts made by the two countries to improve relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, China to construct Chilli Industrial Park: *


May 30, 2021

SOURCE... pakistantoday.com







*While talking to media, Qingdao Lulu Agricultural Equipment Co., Ltd., Chairman Li Zhimin has said that China’s agriculture company eyes industrial cooperation with Pakistan in development of chilli industry. He also said that Pakistan is a resource-rich country, which combined with China’s experience in manufacturing and industry management will be a great combination. He said the company is eager to invest in chilli industry in Pakistan. He said Qingdao Lulu Agricultural Equipment Co., and relevant departments of Pakistan will jointly construct a “Pakistan China chilli Industrial Park”.*

China’s agriculture company eyes industrial cooperation with Pakistan in development of chilli industry, according to China Economic Net.

“Pakistan is a resource-rich country, while we got resources and experience in manufacturing and industry management. It would be a good complement.

That’s why we’re gonna invest in chilli industry in Pakistan,” said Li Zhimin, chairman of Qingdao Lulu Agricultural Equipment Co., Ltd., China.

According to CEN, Mr. Li as business representative from Jiaozhou, Qingdao met with a delegation led by Pakistani Ambassador to China Moin-ul-Haque in April when 2021 SCO International Investment and Trade Expo & SCO Qingdao Forum on Local Economic and Trade Cooperation was held.

Both sides carried on discussions on chilli cooperation and bilateral investment and finalized the details of the company’s future investment in Pakistan and reached a strategic cooperation agreement.

According to Qingdao Lulu Agricultural Equipment Co., relevant departments of Pakistan and it will jointly construct a “Pakistan China chilli Industrial Park”.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister Gilgit-Baltistan Khalid Khursheed Khan being briefed about different products while visiting at Textile Company ,*Challenge*, established by Pakistan and China

30 May 2021, 
















Khan was briefed about different products while visiting at Textile Company.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese and Pakistani Employees work together to fight the Pandemic (COVID-19). The Vaccination for Pakistani Employees of Karot Hydropower Project has officially been launched.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Ambassador Nong happy to see locally-produced PakVac*

June 2, 2021







Chinese Ambassador Nong Rong expressed satisfaction on Pakistan’s production of covid-19 vaccine, PakVac which is being produced in collaboration with Cansino Biologics Inc. China. He labelled this as a new dimension for Pakistan-China cooperation and said this will contribute towards Pakistan’s anti-pandemic efforts as well as Pakistan, China bilateral efforts in building a Global Community of Health for all.

Happy to witness launching of locally made anti-Covid vaccine PakVac in collaboration with Cansino Biologics Inc. China. A new stride of Sino-Pak cooperation which contributes to Pakistan’s anti-pandemic efforts & joint efforts in building a Global Community of Health for All.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Tree plantation by the Chinese Premier Mr. Zhou Enlai in Islamabad in 1960's*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On the right Brig (R) M.I. Siddiqi, while he was a young officer was posted to CDA. He is briefing a Chinese delegation on the project model of Islamabad in 1960's.
Photo Courtesy : M.I. Siddiqi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nong Rong

@AmbNong

The opening ceremony of first bilateral seminar in the field of vocational and technical education training under China Aid was successfully held this morning, 111 Pakistan trainees participated in and thanks for 
Javed Hassan 's attendance and good speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Message from Gen Nadeem Raza, Chairman JCSC*

Gen Nadeem Raza's message on celebrating the 70th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic relations between Pakistan and China.

By Gen Nadeem Raza








Pakistan-China relationship is a time-tested friendship, which has always resonated deeply with the people and the governments of both countries. Mutual respect, trust, harmony, and
common strategic underpinnings have transpired into an ever-strengthening bond of friendship which remains unshakable in the face of a challenging international environment.

Chinese support to Pakistan on all important regional and global issues, including the long-standing Kashmir issue, is greatly valued by Pakistan. China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is the manifestation of a long-term multidimensional relationship between both countries and has emerged as the centerpiece of Pakistan’s economic growth and prosperity.

CPEC, when fully operational, will provide a huge boost in transforming Pakistan’s economic landscape by linking south, central and western Asia. In the field of defense, China has extended invaluable cooperation to all three services of the Armed Forces of Pakistan. It has greatly assisted Pakistan in developing a strong defense industrial capability.

Chinese and Pakistani militaries carry out joint exercises, and there is a continuous exchange of high-level visits, demonstrating that relations in defense are enduring and will strengthen even further.

Pakistan and China’s militaries share consensus to maintain close communication and coordination, enhance pragmatic cooperation and work together for shared values of peace and stability.

I congratulate Global Village Space magazine for publishing this special edition on Pakistan – China relations and persistently highlighting the strategic insight of Pakistan.

“China was, is, and will remain our friend.” Pakistan and China have continued to deepen all-inclusive, all-weather cooperative partnerships for a sustainable present and for a promising future. Both sides will generate even more harmony in the face of new realities of the global political shift.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Nuclear Power Plants:
When a friend came to Pakistan’s rescue*

By Magazine Desk
21 May 2021

Pakistan has around 2350 MWe operating nuclear capacity and 1100 MWe is underconstruction; most of it was developed with Chinese help. Nuclear energy power generation contributes about 7 percent to Pakistan's power generation.

China-Pak cooperation on this front started in the 1980s with the Chashma project and continues to date with the recent K2 and K3 plants in Karachi.







Pakistan’s nuclear program started in the 1950s under the US Atoms for Peace program as part of its cold war containment strategy. Countries including Pakistan, Israel, India, and Iran, amongst others, were encouraged to use nuclear energy, not only because it was cheap but also more environmentally friendly and because the US wished to demonstrate its peaceful usage to the world.

Pakistan’s first nuclear reactor, 137 MWe KANUPP 1 (K1) plant, was built in 1965 in Karachi by General Electric Canada, a Canadian company that also provided it nuclear fuel and technical support. However, by the early 1970s, Pakistan found itself in a dire situation as its energy requirements increased exponentially.

In order to continue growing, it was in desperate need of a cheap and reliable method to generate power. The Chashma nuclear power plant [CHASNUPP] project located in central Punjab was a brainchild of PM Zulfikar Bhutto.

Planning and designing for it had started full throttle by 1973, by the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission under its then-chairman Munir Ahmad Khan. Bhutto started negotiations with France over potential funding, which he secured.

However, India’s ironically named ‘Smiling Buddha’ nuclear explosions in 1974 created controversy over supplies of commercial nuclear plants, and by 1976 France started backtracking from its commitment to export the reprocessing plant to Pakistan.








*Note... *K -1 construction started in 1967.

China provided majority of financing as 20 year low interest loans. China will also provide fuel for reactors lifetime for these projects. All the information comes from public sources.

Under pressure from the French, Bhutto agreed to sign the safeguard agreement that brought the plant under the International Atomic Energy Agency’s supervision. Despite this, by 1978, France halted its funding for the Chashma project and reneged on its contract.

By 1976, the Canadians also stopped providing nuclear fuel and technical support to Karachi’s K1 plant, under US pressure, after Pakistan refused to sign the 1970 Nuclear Non- Proliferation Treaty (NPT). This later became a blessing in disguise as the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission upped its game, researched and developed local indigenous fuel and parts.

Later on, Pakistan and China signed an agreement on the peaceful usage of commercial nuclear power technology, which help to initiate the cooperation on Chashma reactor with China National Nuclear Corporation in early 1990s.

An agreement was reached in late 1989 with China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) for the supply of the Chashma reactor, with the final contract signed in Beijing on 31 December 1991. In 2000, the Chashma Nuclear Power Plant became operational when it joined the nation’s grid system, with CNNC overseeing the grid connections of the power plant.

In 2004, CNNC was awarded the contract for building a second unit based on the first reactor, followed by contracting for two more reactors in 2011. In March 2013, Pakistan and China agreed to construct a fifth unit at the Chashma nuclear power plant site, eventually signing an agreement on 27 November 2017.

Recently, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) is also helping to build the Kanupp-2 and Kanupp-3 plants in Karachi, which will have around 1100 MWe each. The construction of the K2 and K3 reactor units started in August 2015 and May 2016, with the start of commercial operations scheduled for 2021 and 2022, respectively.

These reactors are expected to have a design life of 60 years and will account for around 10% of the country’s total generation capacity. Almost 80 percent of the project cost is being covered as a loan from China’s Exim bank.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*China works with Pakistan on climate change projects: Chinese President*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk


*Web Desk*
June 05, 2021


Chinese President Xi Jinping, on Saturday has said that China is working with Pakistan on climate change projects.

In a message delivered by Chinese Ambassador Nong Rong on World Environment Day 2021, Chinese President Xi Jinping said that improving the environment is essential for the survival of humanity, and that the international community must work together to tackle environmental pollution.

He said that global laws and cooperation need to be improved to meet the challenge of climate change.
In addition, he further said that China is working with Pakistan on climate change projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karakoram Highway: A Dream fifty years ahead of time!*

KKH as an idea may have deep roots in the shared history and geography of the region! But when the world’s highest paved road network, sometimes called the 8th wonder of the world, was first conceived between Pakistanis and Chinese in the early 1960’s little did they realize that one day it will become a symbol of the CPEC and BRI. KKH led to FWO, an organization that became the first embodiment of the Pakistan-China working relationship.

By Najma Minhas
12 May 2021







Geographers tell us that some forty million years ago, when the Indian Continental Plate steadily moved north and collided with its Asian counterpart, it triggered the creation of the Himalayas.
Four giant crisscrossing mountain ranges: the Himalaya, Karakoram, Pamirs, and the Hindu Kush, formed an unprecedented concentration of the loftiest peaks and largest glaciers which have given birth to the most picturesque meadows, valleys, and lakes.

The mule tracks and dirt roads that ultimately became KKH can be traced back to the Han Dynasty of Ancient Chinese Civilization during 207 BCE-220 BCE. Tradesmen used these winding ‘silk routes’ to carry their wares – silk being the most precious of these – from one side of the continent to the other.

There were four major trade routes called Northern, Southern, North Western, and Maritime Silk Route. KKH is the modern expression of what was once the “Southern Route” connecting Ancient China with the Indo-Pakistani subcontinent, Iran, Mesopotamia, the Northern tip of the Syrian Desert, and the Mediterranean.

It was linked with the Italian peninsula through the sea route. Before the division of the British Indian empire into the new states of India and Pakistan, the Northern Areas were accessible to travelers only through two routes, the “Srinagar–Astore–Gilgit” mule track and the “Kaghan Valley” route crossing over the Babusar Pass to Chilas and Gilgit.

After 1947, the only option left within the new state of Pakistan was the Kaghan route, which unfortunately was only open four months of the year due to the severity of the weather in the region. Heavy snowfall, avalanches, and frequent land sliding left these areas inaccessible to the rest of the country most of the year.

These were the challenges of geography and climate that created the desire for what became known as the “Friendship Highway”. Traversing mountains above the height of four thousand meters (4714 meters, at highest point), KKH is one of the world’s highest paved roads, a marvel often declared as the eighth wonder of the world.

The Pakistani and Chinese engineers built it on their respective sides. One story, as narrated by Lieutenant Colonel Tanveer Hassan Bashir, Staff officer to Engineer-in-Chief during 1965-66 states, “the road link was suggested by China during the period of Major General Nawabzada Agha Muhammad Raza, Ambassador of Pakistan to China (1962-1967) on the pretext that China is extending its road network till the China – Pakistan border, so should Pakistan for a road link between the two countries.

However, the idea was kept secret from the USA due to close ties with Pakistan. However, Americans not only abandoned Pakistan but also embargoed supply of war material during 1965 War; contrary to that Chinese all-out support further cemented the idea which ultimately led to the construction of this marvel.

” Another account is given by a letter of Mr. Ghulam Faruque, Commerce Minister of Pakistan (1964-67), who suggested PM Zhou Enlai the shortest trade route for trade with the Middle East. Wherein he asked for a map, and this time, FM Chen Yi was also present.

After looking at the map, the FM said, “when can we start.” It is in this historical context that the KKH was conceptualized to develop a highway with the dual purpose of internal and external connectivity; within Pakistan and through the Khunjrab Pass connecting Pakistan with China.

With the technologies of 1960’s it was almost an impossible task; death, despair, and incredible hardship was endured along almost every stretch of KKH during its construction leading to the loss of more than a thousand workers.







KKH, transforming from an idea into reality,  Birth of FWO

After a formal agreement with the Chinese to construct the road, the Government of Pakistan assigned this arduous task to the Pakistan Army’s Engineering Corps. The decision was to raise a composite organization to manage all aspects of this challenging construction; FWO was thus born.

It was raised in 1966 along with two groups, the 491 Road Construction Group (RCG) and 492 RCG. The 491 RCG had three road construction battalions, namely 102 RCB, 103 RCB, and 104 RCB. It also had 3 x Pioneer Battalions (152, 153, and 154 Pioneer Battalions).

In contrast, 492 RCG had only one battalion, 105 RCB. From this humble start in 1966, FWO has progressed since then to become one of Pakistan’s largest engineering and construction firms.
Given its specialization in all aspects of engineering, bridge construction, tunneling, and its ability to deliver in areas of hostility, FWO has emerged as a national strategic organization.

Over the years, the FWO has gone on to work on hundreds of diverse projects across the country; from KKH to the Makran Coastal Highway in Baluchistan, its handiwork is visible everywhere.

In recent months, responding to the challenge of the pandemic, it built Isolation Hospital and Infectious Treatment Center (IHITC) in Islamabad in a record 40 days. FWO is now international; it has also gone on to successfully undertake international construction projects in Kuwait, Afghanistan, Liberia, and the UAE.


*KKH: Phases of Construction*

In 1948, a 198 km stretch of the mule track was upgraded by Royal Pakistan Engineers, which allowed jeeps to travel up to Chillas, and between 1958-66 work was done on a further 400 km Indus Valley Road connecting Swat with Gilgit. But the real serious work started on the KKH after the formal agreement between Pakistan and China.

Pakistan initially favored routing the construction through the Mintaka Pass due to low elevation and year-round accessibility. However, the Chinese felt that the Mintaka Pass would be more susceptible to the Soviet Union airstrikes. The Chinese recommended the steeper Khunjerab Pass instead, which was agreed by Pakistan.

Construction began in 1966, and the road was divided into two Sections: Thakot to Chillas as Section I and Sec II from Chillas to Khunjrab Pass. 492 RCG was assigned Section I, while Section II was assigned to 491 RCG.

The highway was finally completed in 1978 and had the sad record of losing more than one worker every km while carving through the towering mountains, glaciers, and isolated valleys to build 806 km long Karakoram Highway to connect with China.

Out of 723 Km of the highway from Havelian to Khunjerab, FWO constructed 579 km up to Hallegush. FWO has the unique honor of not only constructing but also maintaining KKH operational to date. Over 800 Pakistani and 200 Chinese workers lost their lives
during the challenging construction of the highway.


*KKH: Importance and impact*

KKH traversing through the world’s highest mountain ranges contributed to the integration of the Gilgit-Baltistan region with the rest of the country and helped to promote national and regional integration through road networks. It has affected the domestic, regional and global landscape in many ways.

It has helped promote tourism, especially adventure tourism and trade, and employment opportunities for locals have increased. GB is rich in minerals and hydropower, and the construction of KKH has made it possible to explore this potential by making the sites easily accessible.

The highway allows the transport of emergency supplies from China, from defense to life-saving items, should they be needed. It has opened new vistas for bilateral/ transit trade with China. KKH has also frustrated Indian designs by ending GB’s isolation and by fully integrating this region with areas below in Pakistan.

But KKH’s real potential remains unrealized and awaits further developments. China, the North-Eastern region of Afghanistan, Iran, and Tajikistan, if connected through Wakhan Strip, can utilize the KKH as a trade corridor, thus creating opportunities, being the shortest route to the Arabian Sea.

With CPEC becoming a reality, KKH also promises to be the cornerstone of Central Asian and South Asian connectivity. This has already enhanced the strategic and economic importance of the KKH manifold.

As an alternate, shorter and safer route for China to reach out to the Middle East, Europe, and Africa, Chinese trade has the option to bypass the bottleneck of the Strait of Malacca. However, to reap maximum benefits from KKH, in the context of CPEC, thorough planning is needed both for its optimum utilization and any future development.


*KKH and future of CPEC*

Implications of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) are well known; it has often been described as a game-changer for Pakistan that, if correctly utilized, can boost
the economic and geopolitical role of Pakistan in the region.

CPEC as a multi-billion dollar project encompasses road and rail infrastructure and cooperation in energy, agriculture, science, and technology between China and Pakistan. If properly executed, it can reap rich dividends for both countries.

KKH is the backbone of the project connecting Kashgar to Gwadar Port, Pakistan’s crown jewel, and giving China access to the warm waters of the Arabian Sea, offsetting potential threats in the Malacca Straits. A significant portion of KKH, conceived in 1960’s, goes through GB.

CPEC, the flagship project of China’s One Belt One Road Initiative (BRI) is now also passing through this region, and the multi-purpose Diamer-Bhasha Dam is also being constructed in this region.

However, since the formal announcement of the CPEC project in 2015, anti-CPEC and anti-Pakistan international lobbies – India – have been busy trying to make all significant development projects controversial by constantly disputing the legal status of GB to try to undermine Pakistan’s credentials to administer and develop the region legally.
read more: Pakistan: Need for National Strategic Organization 

This is a challenge that Pakistani media and intelligentsia must meet. Any road infrastructure project in a mountainous region requires regular maintenance. Delaying the routine maintenance and up-grading of KKH can aggravate the situation as a substantial portion of the road, especially between Chillas and Dassu, is deteriorating.

This situation creates genuine resentment and is also being exploited by certain elements. The good news is that as part of CPEC projects being executed all over Pakistan, the Havelian-Thakot highway section has been completed.

However, there is little or no visibility in the public domain about the future of KKH as a transit trade route. While Government continues to claim expansion of CPEC’s projects,
the public, especially in the GB Region, is not much aware of any rail link and pipelines for connectivity with China.

This lack of clarity is likely to induce a sense of uncertainty, especially among locals and foreign investors. KKH, nevertheless, from its inception till date, remains a symbol of perseverance, courage, and optimism for China and Pakistan. It has all the potential to become the future silk route in this region with its past inheritance and glory.

The picturesque valleys, breath-taking landscapes astride the highway, and global power politics give this region a multi-dimensional importance. Challenges and opportunities will continue to present themselves in parallel dimensions. But all required components for making this highway a strategic road at the global stage are there. All we need is seriousness of purpose, sincerity of effort, foresight, and endeavor at national level to transform this dream into reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Commemorative coin to mark 70th anniversary of Pak-China diplomatic relations launched*

June 11, 2021

SOURCEthenews.com.pk







*To mark the 70th anniversary of the establishment of Pakistan China diplomatic relations, the State Bank of Pakistan has issued a commemorative coin of Rs 70. Governor SBP Dr Reza Baqir termed it a great honour for SBP and said this step will further strengthen Pakistan China friendship.*

ISLAMABAD: The State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) Thursday issued Rs70 commemorative coin to mark 70th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic relations between China and Pakistan, a statement said.

The diplomatic relationship between Pakistan and China were established on May 21, 1951. The coin was launched in an event held at SBP’s Islamabad office. Foreign Minister Makhdoom Shah Mahmood Qureshi was the chief guest. Chinese Ambassador Nong Rong was the guest of honour.

In his welcome address, the governor SBP Dr Reza Baqir said that it is an honour for State Bank to be part of the tribute being paid by the government of Pakistan by issuing this commemorative coin to celebrate the diplomatic relationship of the two countries.

Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi in his address termed the friendship between Pakistan and China a role model for the rest of the world. He thanked the visionary leadership of China under President Xi Jinping for conceiving and heavily investing in China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). He said relations with China have been the cornerstone of Pakistan’s foreign policy.

Chinese Ambassador Nong Rong said that both the government and people of China love their Pakistani brethren and desire to see the country making progress in every sphere of life. He said both China and Pakistan share same views on all-important international issues. It is the fourth coin of its kind on the subject of Pak-China relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China, Pakistan to work even closer for vaccination: Health Minister Dr Yasmin Rashid*
June 9, 2021

SOURCEurdupoint.com










*During a meeting with the delegation of Orange Line Metro, Health Minister Dr. Yasmin Rashid highlighted the extraordinary relationship shared between Pakistan and China. She appreciated China for enhancing cooperation with Pakistan, especially for the preparation of vaccine, and said that the two countries are working even more closely together for epidemic prevention. Deputy CEO Orange Line Train, Li Chen appreciated Dr Rashid’s efforts for developing vaccination facilities.*

LAHORE, (APP :Punjab Health Minister Dr. Yasmin Rashid has said that Pakistan and China are jointly working on developing coordination to control epidemics.

She said this in a meeting with the delegation of Orange Line Metro Train here at Primary and Secondary Healthcare Department, on Tuesday.

She said that Pak-China friendship had been exemplary for decades. She said that frontline workers were vaccinated on priority basis. “Pakistani people are thankful to the Chinese people for support during the coronavirus Pandemic,” she said.

She thanked China for their technical support for the preparation of vaccine.

“We are working on doubling the vaccination capacity in Punjab,” she said.

Deputy CEO Orange Line Train Li Chen appreciated the efforts of the Health Minister in combating pandemic and developing vaccination facilities. He specially thanked the Minister for provision of COVID-19 vaccination for 1400 employees of the Orange Line. A shield was presented to Minister for Health by the delegation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

More than 40 state-owned as well as private sector Chinese companies from diverse sectors participated, physically as well as online, in a four-hour long symposium organized by the Board of Investment, here in Islamabad in BOI, PMU Industrial Cooperation Office.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC sailing smoothly against all odds says FM Qureshi*

June 14, 2021

SOURCEdailytimes.com.pk








Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi has said that China is working on China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC ) project and it will continue to do so, adding if the G7 countries want to initiate the same sort of projects, it will be a good competition.

The minister’s remarks came during a media talk on Sunday in response to a question about the Group of Seven (G7) countries’ announced plans for a major infrastructure project for developing nations in a bid to rival China’s trillion-dollar Belt and Road Initiative (BRI), also known as “One Belt, One Road.”

Qureshi said that Pakistan will be glad to witness development in underdeveloped countries. “China has no threats from the projects pertaining to investment in the countries,” he added.


He blamed Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) for spoiling the case of convicted Indian spy Kulbhushan Jadhav for Pakistan. “We are implementing the recommendations of the International Court of Justice (ICJ) and we took measures on their advice,” he added. He further stated that India didn’t want consular access to Jadhav, rather wanted to drag Pakistan to the ICJ once again.

He hoped that the, “Opposition members will not exhibit a lack of understanding [on the issue] and will be cognisant of Indian’s wicked ways.”

Qureshi said the government didn’t believe in retaliation, but in clear and transparent accountability. “We don’t believe in subjecting someone to insult or accountability unnecessarily,” he said, adding that “those going through accountability will be given the opportunity to explain.” However, the minister made it clear that, “[Prime Minister] Imran won’t hand-out NROs or sign a deal [for personal gains].”


Responding to opposition’s criticism on the budget, he said, “We are not going to bring a mini-budget” and added that, “The [Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz leader] Ahsan Iqbal should first review the budget book.”

Regarding the ongoing controversy about whether the government had decided to give airbases to the US in the wake of its troops’ pullout from Afghanistan, Qureshi reiterated that, “Pakistan doesn’t intend to give its airbases to the US.”To a question, the Foreign Minister said District Coordination Committees are being constituted in all districts of Punjab on the direction of the prime minister.


----------



## ghazi52

1st Convention of Pakistan Professionals Forum held in Beijing China a great initiative taken by Pakistan's Ambassador H.E Moin ul Haque China with his strong dedication and commitment.


----------



## ghazi52

*Minister Umar appreciates Chinese aid in help against pandemic*

June 26, 2021

Pakistan has recently recovered from a serious third wave of infections and eased anti-epidemic restrictions nationwide after the COVID-19 positivity rate fell below 3 percent. Experts believe speeding up vaccine rollout and making sure people comply with health guidelines have helped the government succeed in curbing the spread of the virus.

The Asian country started its vaccination drive in February this year after receiving vaccines donated by China. With more donations from China as well as the Sinopharm, Sinovac and CanSino vaccines it purchased from China, Pakistan has been immunizing its population from the pandemic.

Asad Umar, head of the National Command and Operation Center (NCOC) against COVID-19, said China came for Pakistan’s rescue as a true friend when it was in dire need of the vaccine to immunize its public.

“We were facing a serious challenge and were looking for a friend to come to our rescue, and like always China helped us to overcome the crisis, enabling us to kick off our vaccination drive,” said Umar.

Apart from helping Pakistan with vaccine donations, China also enabled Pakistan to roll out locally produced CanSino vaccine through technology transfer, and to be self-sufficient of the vaccine in the future, Umar said.

With the technological support from the CanSino Biologics Inc., the National Institute of Health of Pakistan recently filled and packed the single-dose CanSino vaccine using the bulk vaccine purchased from China. It was the first COVID-19 vaccine manufactured by Pakistan.

Addressing the launching ceremony for the locally produced CanSino vaccine earlier this month, Umar shared results of a local survey, saying that Chinese vaccines are the preferred vaccines due to their superior quality and efficacy.

The vaccine is really a boon for people who have wide interaction with the public on a daily basis, and whose work or business was badly affected by the pandemic, such as transporters, teachers and traders.

M. Ali Kemal, an economic policy advisor at the Ministry of Planning, Development and Special Initiatives, said that the timely vaccination process supported by Chinese vaccines has helped in Pakistan’s economic recovery and boosted the government’s confidence in easing restrictions following a continuous drop in new cases.

He said that with the momentum in vaccination drive, the socio-economic activities in Pakistan will get a boost.

According to the NCOC, 100 million people out of Pakistan’s total population of over 220 million is eligible for vaccination, and the country aims to inoculate them by mid-2022. So far, there have been over 3.5 million fully vaccinated while over 7.2 million partially vaccinated.

Experts and officials believe that China’s vaccine donation and uninterrupted vaccine exports have greatly helped Pakistan and many other countries in their combating COVID-19.

Special Assistant to the Prime Minister on Health Faisal Sultan said that the vaccination drive in Pakistan centers around the Chinese vaccines.

He added that China’s help in the form of vaccine donations and supplies to countries in need especially the developing countries “underscores the philosophy which the Chinese government put forth, which is that China is doing it for a global good.”


----------



## ghazi52

Under the CPEC, there has been prominent development in Pakistan, including energy, Chinese Foreign Minister







Chinese foreign minister spokesman Wang Wayne Ben has said that CPEC is a major project of a strip-one highway while China-Pakistan economic corridor has made significant progress in Pakistan, including energy so far.

During a press conference held in Beijing, he said that the project has promoted regional contacts from CPEC where Pakistan's economic and social development has been made. He said that a strip is a highway plan of China, not from which Only China but the whole world will benefit.

Nearly countries of the world have signed a strip-one highway-move cooperation agreement with China while the total worth of trade volume between China and the countries associated with a strip-one highway move The trillion has reached US dollars.


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan H.E. Nong Rong donates 200 Mobile Oxygen concentrators to Pakistan on behalf of The Peoples Republic of China, oxygen concentrators were handed over to Chairman NDMA Lt General Akhtar Nawaz Satti.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410163602523262976

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan accepts China's version on Xinjiang's Uighurs: PM Imran*


Dawn.com
Published July 1, 2021 

 






Prime Minister Imran Khan speaks to the Chinese media on Thursday. — DawnNewsTV


Prime Minister Imran Khan on Thursday said that Pakistan accepted Beijing's version regarding the treatment of Uighurs in China's Xinjiang province.

Speaking to Chinese journalists on Thursday as Beijing marked the centenary of the ruling Communist Party, the prime minister said that the Chinese version was completely different from what was being reported in Western media.

"Because of our extreme proximity and relationship with China, we actually accept the Chinese version."
He said that it was hypocritical that while the Uighur situation and Hong Kong was being highlighted, attention was not being given to the human rights violations in occupied Kashmir.

"It is hypocritical. There are much worse human rights violations taking place in other parts of the world such as in occupied Kashmir. But Western media hardly comments on this," he said.


*PM Imran praises Communist Party*

During his media talk, PM Imran also praised the Communist Party of China (CPC) for its unique model, calling it an alternative to Western democracy.

"Until now, we had been told that the best way for societies to improve was through Western democracy.
"The CPC has introduced an alternative model and they have beaten all Western democracies in the way they have highlighted merit in society," he said.

He said that a society only succeeds when it has systems in place for holding the ruling elite accountable and ensuring meritocracy. "Until now, the feeling was that electoral democracy is the best way to bring leaders on merit and hold them accountable.

"But the CPC has achieved much better [outcomes] without democracy. Their system for sifting through talent and bringing it up is better than the democratic system," he said.

PM Imran also praised the "flexibility" of the system. "In our society and in Western democracies, it is difficult to bring change as you are bound by rules and regulations," he said, lamenting the fact that democracies only plan for "the next five years".

He said that leaders like Chinese President Xi Jinping worked their way up from the bottom. "One can only become a leader after going through a long struggle. This process is not present in Western democracies. An American president doesn't go through this rigorous process."

He said that when leaders like Xi reach the top, they are able to completely understand the system, a trait that is "unique to China".


*'Pakistan will not take sides'*

The prime minister also highlighted Pakistan's strong ties with China.

"Whenever Pakistan has been in trouble, politically or internationally, China has always stood with us. The people of China have a special place in the hearts of Pakistanis," he said, adding that relations between the two countries have only gotten stronger.

"You see a strange great power rivalry in the region. The United States is wary of China and has formed a regional alliance called the 'Quad'.

"We think that it is unfair of the US and Western powers to expect countries like Pakistan to take sides," he said. "Pakistan will not downgrade its relations with China."

He added that the idea that India was supposed to act as a counter balance to China would be "detrimental" for the former. "China is too strong. India will reap far greater benefits by engaging in trade with China rather than trying to act as a counter balance. If anyone is going to lose out, it will be India."

He stated that Pakistan's relationship with China had nothing to do with India. "Our relationship is a bilateral relationship. It is extremely strong."



*Situation in Afghanistan*

Asked to comment on how he saw the situation unfolding in Afghanistan, the premier said: “Unfortunately no one has the answer right now.”

He said that the US trying to find a military solution in Afghanistan was its "biggest mistake". "They kept doing the same thing over and over and over again and thought they would get a different result,” the premier said.

He explained that historically, the people of Afghanistan have been resistant to “being dictated from the outside”. “You can invade Afghanistan, but once you are there it is a very difficult country to control.”

PM Imran said the Afghan war had gone on too long and created deep divisions in Afghan society.

He said that the moment the Americans decided there was no military solution in Afghanistan, they gave a date for the exit and the Taliban considered that a victory.

“Now when they think they have won the war, it is very difficult from Pakistan’s point of view to make them reach a political settlement.”

The prime minister said Pakistan was worried about the possibility of a civil war in Afghanistan. In such a scenario, Pakistan will suffer the most after Afghanistan, he said.


*'Pakistan committed to strengthening relations'*

The prime minister began his media talk by congratulating the Chinese president and the Communist Party. "In Pakistan, we admire the the Chinese president for two reasons: for his fight against corruption [...] and for bringing people out of poverty."

He said that Pakistan is committed to strengthening relations with China whether it be politically or economically.

"The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is a flagship project," he said, adding that he will be going to Gwadar next week to oversee development work. He said that he was also looking forward to his trip to China which is in the offing.

Commenting on the economic relationship between the two countries, the prime minister said that he sees this moving forward. "The next phase of CPEC is very exciting for Pakistan. We plan to attract Chinese investment for special economic zones as our labour is cheaper."

He said that Pakistan can learn a lot from China when it comes to agriculture. "China's agricultural productivity is much higher, and I hope that we can benefit from the latest techniques and technology."

He said that despite what the world may think of China due to its economic dominance, it admired President Xi.

"The way China dealt with the Covid-19 pandemic was unique [...] considering that it started there. When you look at the rest of the world, China stands out," he said, adding that Islamabad was grateful to Beijing for the help extended during the fight against the coronavirus.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's exports to China increases 34% amount to $2.33 Billion in 2021.*

Pakistan’s exports to neighboring ally China have shown impressive double-digit growth in fiscal year 2021, going above $2 billion, announced Advisor to Prime Minister on Trade and Investment Abdul Razak Dawood.

“I’m pleased to share that our exports have done quite well in our major markets. During FY2021, our exports to China increased by 34% to $2.33 billion as compared to $1.74 billion in the previous FY, increasing by $586 million,” said Dawood in a series of tweets.

Pakistan, China are longtime allies and also partners in the multi-million-dollar China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), part of the ambitious China's Belt and Road Initiative, which aims to connect Asia with Africa and Europe via land and maritime networks to boost trade and stimulate economic growth.


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran to virtually participate in CPC summit today*

Chinese President Xi Jinping to chair summit; over 500 political parties, 10,000 representatives to join session

News Desk
July 06, 2021





Prime Minister Imran Khan. 


*ISLAMABAD: *Prime Minister Imran Khan will virtually participate in the Communist Party of China (CPC) and World Political Parties Summit today (Tuesday).

"At the invitation of General Secretary of the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee and President of the People’s Republic of China, HE Xi Jinping, Prime Minister Imran Khan will participate in CPC and World Political Parties Summit,” being held virtually today. General Secretary CPC and President Xi Jinping will Chair the Summit," said the Prime Minister's House in a statement.

"More than 500 political parties and over 10,000 political workers/representatives from various parts of the world are expected to join and attend the virtual Summit.Twenty-one world leaders will join the Summit and make statements," it added.

It further stated that, "Prime Minister Imran Khan, Chairman Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaaf, will deliver a speech. A Joint Statement of Proposals will be issued at the conclusion of the Summit."
A day ago, China hailed premier's statement that the CPC had found a unique model of governance and brought enormous developments for the Chinese society in its own way.
"I have noted the relevant report. Also noted that Prime Minister Imran Khan said that CPC has found a unique model and brought enormous developments for the Chinese society in its own way beating many Western democracies. We appreciate these remarks," Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson Wang Wenbin said during his regular briefing.

On July 1, in an interview with the Chinese media, premier felicitated China on the 100th anniversary of the CPC. He also appreciated the flexibility in the system of the CPC to adopt changes and mend its policies according to the needs, which led to the quick development of the most populous country in the world.

“The CPC is a unique and alternative model, parallel to the electoral democratic system,” he said in response to a question. “The CPC introduced an efficient system of sifting talent and grooming it up which was more remarkable than the electoral democracy,” he added.

“This is something unique for China. You don’t see this in many other electoral democracies,” PM Imran said, adding that he had gone through China’s political process – from village to the national level – and found that both President Xi Jinping and Premier Li Keqiang were well aware of the people’s problems.

“Until now, we had been told that the best way for societies to improve was through Western democracy. [But] the CCP has introduced an alternative model and they have beaten all Western democracies in the way they have highlighted merit in society,” he added.

“In … Western democracies, it is difficult to bring change as you are bound by rules and regulations. Democracies of today plan only for the next five years. The CCP achieved better without democracy. Their system for sifting through talent and bringing it up is better than the democratic system,” the premier remarked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> "But the CPC has achieved much better [outcomes] without democracy. Their system for sifting through talent and bringing it up is better than the democratic system," he said.
> 
> PM Imran also praised the "flexibility" of the system. "In our society and in Western democracies, it is difficult to bring change as you are bound by rules and regulations," he said, lamenting the fact that democracies only plan for "the next five years".



Excellent thoughts by PMIK. The logical next step should be for Pakistan to emulate the alternative Chinese model he has praised, and be free of rules and regulations holding Pakistan back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

VCheng said:


> Excellent thoughts by PMIK. The logical next step should be for Pakistan to emulate the alternative Chinese model he has praised, and be free of rules and regulations holding Pakistan back.




Yes, not a bad idea.


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> Yes, not a bad idea.



Agreed. Why would anyone stick with something that is not working for them, specially if they have found a better system that they admire?


----------



## ghazi52

China will never seek expansion and sphere of influence, said President Xi Jinping while addressing CPC and World Political Parties Summit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Over generations, Sino-Pak relationship has reached ‘unique level of trust’: FM*

Wed, 7 Jul 2021,
https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?te...unique-level-of-trust-fm/&via=appcsocialmedia

ISLAMABAD, July 7 (APP): Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi on Wednesday said the 70-year relationship between Pakistan and China had proved its strength with a unique level of trust shown by the two generations, governments and political parties.

“From China’s Chairman Mao to President Xi and Pakistan’s Field Marshal Ayub Khan to Prime Minister Imran Khan, both sides have contributed to the unique and priceless relationship,” the foreign minister said in a media talk, here at the opening session of the high-level conference on ‘Pakistan-China at 70: A Unique Bilateral Partnership’.

The foreign minister said the relationship between Pakistan and China was all about “trust and confidence”, adding that from generation to generation, Pakistan has pursued its journey with China in the right direction.

To a question on China Pakistan Economic Corridor, he rejected the ambiguity raised by certain circles and categorically stated that the mega project would continue unhindered.

“Dismiss any doubts about CPEC, because there is a national consensus over it and the related activity will go on unabated,” he said.

The foreign minister mentioned that the government of Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf had laid down the foundation of the second phase of CPEC, which would ensure industrial development, agricultural productivity and poverty alleviation.


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 20 million doses of Covid-19 vaccines transported from China to Pakistan*

Wed, 7 Jul 2021,

BEIJING, July 7 (APP): Over 20 million doses of Sinopharm and Sinovac vaccines have so far been transported from China to Pakistan to prevent and control Covid-19 pandemic in the country.

The Chinese vaccines included 14.5 million doses of Sinovac and 6 million doses of Sinopharm respectively.
A special plane of Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) airlifted two million doses of Sinovac Covid-19 vaccine from the Beijing Capital International Airport to Islamabad yesterday, Qadir Bux Sangi, PIA Country Manager for China said on Wednesday.

Around two million more Chinese Covid vaccines will be brought to Pakistan from China within next few days, he told APP.

Pakistan has been using mainly Chinese vaccines namely Sinopharm and Sinovac, although others are also available.

The government has run a massive vaccination drive across the country to achieve the target of providing 70 million doses of vaccines aimed at fighting the Covid-19 pandemic.

It may be mentioned that Pakistani health authorities had launched a nationwide vaccination drive with around a million doses of Sinopharm vaccine donated by China, starting with older people and frontline healthcare workers, in March.

The drive began with a focus on the oldest people in the community, generally over the age of 80 and worked its way down.

Initially, the government had to deal with vaccination hesitancy and a shortage of vaccine supplies and had limited shots for people aged 30 or over. Now it is available for the people aged over 18 years.

Islamabad received the first COVID-19 vaccine consignment after a military aircraft transported it from Beijing on February 01, this yea


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chou En-Lai First Prime Minister of China with Mr. Ahmed Dawood in June 1965. Karachi :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416753334439006208

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

H.E. Nong Rong, Chinese Ambassador to #Pakistan called on COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ

In wake of recent Dasu bus incident involving Chinese citizens, COAS extended heartfelt sympathies & deepest condolences to government & people of the Republic of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416615969141661702

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Senate pledges continued support to China*

July 20, 2021









The year 2021 marks two important landmarks of Pakistan-China friendship; the centenary of the Communist Party of China (CPC), and 70 years for the establishment of diplomatic ties between Pakistan and China. A number of conferences, webinars, and festivities have been arranged throughout the year to mark both of these celebrations. In all of these, the Pakistan-China Institute (PCI)’s role has been of paramount importance. On February 11th, 2020 the Chairman of Senate’s Standing Committee on Defence, Senator Mushahid Hussain moved a resolution in the Senate to pledge support to China during its fight against the coronavirus pandemic. This was followed by another resolution on 14th May, 2020 in which the Parliament thanked China for its continuous support to Pakistan in the fight against the pandemic. The resolution labeled the two as iron-clad brothers who had stood by each other in difficult times. Similarly, another letter was issued by the parliament on 18th June, 2021 in which all major political parties of Pakistan sent a congratulatory letter to the CPC as it celebrated its centenary. This letter was read out by Senator Mushahid Hussain, Chairman of Pakistan-China Institute during a webinar attended by top leadership of Pakistan and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

July 21, 2021

Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi will leave for China tomorrow (Thursday) to discuss the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) progress and Dasu incident.

According to sources, the FM’s visit tomorrow is set for Cheng city where he is scheduled to land on July 23 to stay until July 24.

Sources further revealed that the two top diplomats, foreign ministers Qureshi and Yi will discuss bilateral matters and regional situations.

Earlier, Interior Minister Sheikh Rasheed had said that efforts are underway to create misunderstanding between all-weather friends Pakistan and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sheikh Rashid inaugurates ‘special immigration counter’ for Chinese nationals at IIA*

The Frontier Post









ISLAMABAD (APP): Interior Minister Sheikh Rashid Ahmed Friday inaugurated a special immigration counter for Chinese nationals at the Islamabad International Airport (IIA).

He said the counter would provide the fastest immigration facilities to the Chinese nationals.

He said the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) visa holders would also take benefit from the special counter. A separate category visa for CPEC was being issued by the interior ministry, he added.

The Federal Investigation Agency director general was also present on the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Level strategic talks in Chengdu, China

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*FM Qureshi arrives in China on two-day official visit*

23 Jul 2021






CHENGDU, China, July 23 (APP): Foreign Minister Makhdoom Shah Mahmood Qureshi arrived here on Friday on a two-day official visit to China.

Upon arrival at Chengdu airport, Qureshi, who was visiting China on the invitation of his Chinese counterpart Wang Yi, was received by senior officials of the Chinese Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

The Foreign Minister will lead Pakistan delegation at the bilateral talks to be held in Chengdu, the capital of China’s Sichuan province.

During the talks, matters relating to bilateral relations, cooperation in diverse areas, progress on China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) projects, availability of coronavirus vaccine, counter-terrorism, promotion of cooperation in the fields of defense and security and issues of mutual interest including the regional situation would be discussed.

Foreign Minister Qureshi and his Chinese counterpart will also hold a joint press conference after the delegation level talks.

During the visit, Foreign Minister Qureshi will also hold meetings with important personalities including Foreign Minister Wang Yi.

Earlier, Foreign Minister Qureshi in a video statement said that his visit had special importance in further strengthening successful diplomatic relations established between Pakistan and China 70 years back and promoting high level contacts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Minister for Information and Broadcasting Chaudhry Fawad Hussain said on Thursday that enemies of Pakistan who wanted to create misunderstandings between Pakistan and China failed in their nefarious planning as China has announced to speed up work on Dasu dam.

Talking to media Chaudhry Fawad Hussain said Pakistan was grateful to the Chinese government and people for their support in every possible way.

He said that investigation into the Dasu incident has entered its second phase.

The forces wanted to thwart the CPEC were behind the Dasu incident, the minister said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Qureshi meets Yi*

3 hours ago
by The Frontier Post








ISLAMABAD (APP): Pak-istan and China Saturday reaffirmed their firm resolve to further strengthen their time-tested and all-weather strategic cooperative partnership with fresh dynamism and vitality.

Both reached a consensus to collectively take measures to safeguard their common interests and promote peace, prosperity and development in the region.

The reiteration was made during a third session of the foreign ministers’ strategic dialogue held in Chengdu, capital city of Sichuan province, China.

In a joint press release shared by Foreign Office Spokesperson, said that both sides also discussed COVID-19 pandemic, peace and reconciliation in Afghanistan and international and regional issues of mutual interest.

Both sides reviewed their cooperation on regional and international issues at multilateral forums such as the United Nations, Shanghai Cooperation Organization and ASEAN Regional Forum, and agreed to deepen coordination and cooperation to safeguard mutual interests and uphold principles of fairness and justice.

“Both sides reaffirmed their commitment to the purposes and principles of the UN Charter, and support for multilateralism, free trade and win-win cooperation,” it was added.

Both sides underscored that a peaceful, stable, cooperative and prosperous South Asia was in the common interest of all countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

China has always given priority to Pakistan in its international anti-pandemic cooperation, especially in vaccine cooperation, and will continue to enhance its support to Pakistan with regard to vaccines. FM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

In China today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420778175555121156

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan to export mobile phones by Jan 2022, with Chinese assistance*

July 29, 2021







*While talking to a parliamentary panel, the advisor to Prime Minister on Commerce Abdul Razak said that Pakistan will begin exports of mobile phone by January 2022. He also said that two Chinese companies will be leading the imports as they have already set up their factories. One of the companies is Samsung to which the government as already allowed a number of incentives.*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan will start export of mobile phones by January 2022, Adviser to Prime Minister on Commerce Abdul Razak Dawood informed a parliamentary panel on Tuesday.

The senate standing committee on commerce, chaired by Senator Zeeshan Khanzada, also grilled the commerce ministry for poor performance, sharing obsolete information about Strategic Trade Policy Framework (STPF) and absence of the commerce secretary from the meeting.

Dawood informed the committee that Pakistan will start export of mobile phones by January 2022 and two Chinese companies will take the lead. One Chinese company has set up industry in Karachi.

He said that Samsung was asked twice to set up a factory in Pakistan and was also offered incentives but it refused. Now, when two Chinese companies have set up their factories, Samsung approached the government for incentives, said Dawood, adding that now the company will have to set up factory on already available incentives.

During the meeting, Dawood also clarified that a couple of months ago rice exporters had informed him that China had halted Pakistani rice after detecting coronavirus (dead virus) on the surface of plastic packing bags. This issue has been resolved and 80% consignments are cleared.

The virus was also detected on Pakistani seafood consignments reaching China but the virus inside the packing material of consignments was alive. Last month nine companies were banned and this month restrictions have been imposed on six Pakistani companies. The commerce ministry has asked companies to get sanitary and phytosanitary inspection of their consignments.

Executive Director General Syed Rafeo Bashir Shah informed the committee that Chinese companies have tasked Maritime Fisheries Department to inspect seafood consignments destined for China which has not performed well. Now the commerce ministry has adopted a harsher tone with the Maritime Fisheries Department.

In a separate statement issued by the commerce ministry, it clarified that Pakistani export consignments of rice were detained for port inspection and detections but were later on released after conformity with the Chinese government protocols. China has not banned any rice exports from Pakistan, it added.

Senator Danish Kumar informed the committee that Chinese, Korean and Japanese trawlers are fishing in Pakistan waters illegally due to which local fishermen are facing hunger like situation. He said, “Pakistan’s seafood exports can earn $2 billion per annum if incentives are given to local industry.” He suggested that local fishermen be given modern technology for fishing also proposed restrictions on fishing by foreign fishermen.

Expressing dismay at the absence of the commerce secretary, some Senators maintained that they travelled from Karachi and Quetta for the meeting, but the secretary did not bother to attend it. They further stated that the briefing given on the commerce ministry’s performance and future strategy is like a film which they have watched for years.

Senator Kumar and Senator Ahmed Khan walked out of the meeting in protest against absence of Commerce Secretary Sualeh Ahmad Faruqui, who, according to the commerce additional secretary, was in Karachi to discuss important issues related to Expo 2021.

Senator Fida Muhammad requested the committee chairman to write a letter to the Senate chairman on the attitude of commerce secretary.

Director General (Trade Policy) Waqas Azeem briefed the committee on STFP 2020-25, saying that the targets of two previous trade policies were not based on ground realities as export targets were too high which could not be achieved. He said that the main focus of both policies was on three markets including China and European Union (EU).

He maintained that exports have posted growth because orders of other countries were diverted to Pakistan due to Covid-19 situation.

However, when committee members sought details of orders which were diverted to Pakistan, the DG declined to share the information on the plea that exporters do not share buyers’ information with the ministry because they fear that the information may be leaked to their competitors.

Additional Secretary (Trade Policy) Ahmed Mujtaba Memon claimed that the incumbent government reduced energy rates for five export-oriented sectors for the first time in the country’s history even though the first time energy rates were reduced was during PML (N) government.

The committee members enquired if reduced rates of energy for the export-oriented industry, is subsidy, to which Dawood replied that it is actually cross subsidy. He added that globally energy tariffs are lower for export industry but in Pakistan it is not so.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The 5th batch of 2 million #Sinopharm vaccine donated by the Chinese Government are about to arrive in Pakistan by today and tomorrow in 2 flights.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Second meeting of Pakistan-China steering committee today*

August 2, 2021






*ISLAMABAD: *The newly constituted Pak-China Relations Steering Committee would supervise economic diplomacy with China in addition to sorting out operational issues hindering implementation of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.

The supra body, which will meet next week for the second time, will also work to build the positive narrative of China-Pakistan relations, underscoring the government’s renewed focus on the multibillion dollar initiative that remained neglected for three years.

The steering committee that has initially been set up to drive CPEC will also work in areas that traditionally do not fall under the CPEC framework but are critical to cement Pak-China ties, said the officials.

The steering committee has agreed to supervise and steer Sino-Pak economic cooperation in domains of mutual interest. It will also work to support and supervise the Sino-Pak economic diplomacy, according to the terms of references agreed in the first meeting held on July 2.

The sources said that there was consensus among the committee members that the economic diplomacy goal with China can be achieved best through the Special Economic Zones (SEZs).
However, so far both the countries have not agreed to an Industrial Framework agreement to govern the industrial relations. Although the government claims new focus on SEZs, it has not yet been able to finalise a developer for the construction of the Dhabeji SEZ, which is among the prioritised zones.

The committee will resolve operational issues in CPEC and non-CPEC projects and will create inter-provincial synergy. The committee will promote positive narrative of the Sino-Pak relations, according to the decision.

The Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) government has struggled to keep the CPEC momentum built through the five-year tenure of the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) government despite setting the CPEC Authority, headed by a retired Lt Gen Asim Saleem Bajwa. There have remained serious coordination issues between various government agencies, which the government is now trying to resolve through the steering committee.

There is also a Cabinet Committee on CPEC, which is also headed by Planning Minister Asad Umar and would deal with CPEC policy matters.

During the first meeting, the representative from the Ministry of Defence stated that it was critical to identify and address issues that arose during CPEC’s implementation as soon as possible.

On July 2, Planning Minister Asad Umar, being the head of the committee, had turned down a proposal from the Ministry of Finance to expand the steering committee focus in the areas of social and culture, saying that the committee’s key focus would remain economic relations with China.

The sources said that many CPEC projects that had been initiated during the last government tenure were still lingering. At least five power sector projects, 884 megawatts Suki Kinari hydropower project, 720MW Karot hydropower project, 330MW Thar Block-II, 330MW ThalNova Thar block-II and 1320MW Thar block-I were falling behind scheduled commissioning dates and needed relaxations.

Similarly, there were also policy and operational issues in the way of operationalisation of the 660KV high voltage direct current Lahore-Matiari transmission line. The decision about the maximum availability of power from September this year and approval of revised tariffs were pending, said the sources.

The government also wanted to build Thakot-Raikot road project on government-to-government basis but it requires a formal decision, which remains pending. The Zhob-Quetta road project was also facing delays due to pending court cases, said the sources.

In its first meeting, the steering committee had decided to expand the membership of the committee on the recommendation of the national security adviser. The supra-body already has representation from the civilian, military, navy and the intelligence agencies.

The planning minister has approved a summary to bring Ministry of Information secretary, Board of Investment secretary and chief secretaries of the four provinces, Gilgit-Baltistan and Azad Jammu & Kashmir into its fold, said a senior ministry official.

The summary is expected to be forwarded to Prime Minister Imran Khan next week to seek his endorsement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China reiterates stance on Kashmir issue, calls for proper, peaceful resolution*

APP, Thu, 5 Aug 2021, 

BEIJING, Aug 5 (APP): China on Thursday reiterated its consistent and clear position on the Kashmir issue, and called for its proper and peaceful settlement under the United Nations (UN) Charter, United Nations Security Council (UNSC) resolutions and bilateral agreements.

“China’s position on the Kashmir issue is consistent and clear. The Kashmir issue is an issue left over from history between India and Pakistan, and should be properly resolved peacefully in accordance with the UN Charter, relevant UN Security Council resolutions and bilateral agreements,” a Chinese Foreign Ministry’s spokesperson said in response to a question regarding completion of two years of India’s illegal act of August 5, 2019.

On August 5, 2019, in violation of the UNSC resolutions on Jammu and Kashmir and of international law, India took unilateral measures in a bid to change the demography of Occupied Jammu and Kashmir, and tried to obliterate the distinct identity of Kashmiri people.

The spokesperson said as a common neighbour of India and Pakistan, China sincerely hoped that India would live in harmony, peacefully resolve the dispute between the two countries through mutual dialogue, and work together to maintain peace and stability in South Asia.

The remarks of the Chinese spokesperson came at a time when the entire Pakistani nation is observing ‘Youm-e-Istehsal’ to protest the completion of two years of India’s illegal act of August 5, 2019.
Last month, in the joint press release of the Third Session of the Foreign Minister’s Strategic Dialogue of China and Pakistan held in Chengdu, capital city of Sichuan Province of China, the Pakistani side briefed the Chinese side on the deteriorating situation in Jammu and Kashmir, including its concerns, position and current urgent issue.

The Chinese side reiterated that the Kashmir issue was a dispute left over from history between India and Pakistan, which was an objective fact, and that the dispute should be resolved peacefully and properly through the UN Charter, relevant Security Council resolutions and bilateral agreements. China opposed any unilateral actions that complicate the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

For the first time in the country, a Rs 70 coin was issued.

The State Bank of Pakistan has introduced a special Rs 70 coin for the first time in the history of the country. This coin has issued a commemorative coin on the completion of 70 years of Pak-China diplomatic relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*China has listed Pakistan as its priority* as Beijing pledged $100 million to COVAX -- a worldwide initiative aimed at equitable access to Covid-19 vaccines -- for distributing vaccines to developing countries, said China's Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong on Tuesday.

Pakistan has so far received 5.5 million doses of the Moderna vaccine and 2.4 million doses of AstraZeneca along with over 100,000 doses of Pfizer as part of the COVAX effort.

In a tweet, envoy Nong shared that the first batch of vaccines provided to COVAX by Beijing is being shipped to Pakistan, which has been 'put' as China's priority. "Our commitment: making vaccines a global public good, and put Pakistan as our priority," the ambassador wrote on his Twitter handle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*China reaffirms support to Pakistan as ‘strategic partner’*

Chinese envoy discusses CPEC, defence collaboration with army and ISI chiefs at GHQ, says ISPR


News Desk
August 10, 2021






Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong called on COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ: PHOTO: ISPR


China’s Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong on Tuesday called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at the General Headquarters (GHQ) in Rawalpindi and discussed matters of mutual interest, military said.

The Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement that during the meeting matters of mutual interests including defence collaboration, progress on China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and regional security were discussed in detail.

“Visiting dignitary appreciated Pakistan's sincere efforts for peace and stability in the region. He reiterated that China shall continue to support Pakistan as a strategic partner,” it added.

Director-General Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) Lt General Faiz Hameed was also present during the meeting, the military’s media wing said.

Last month, Gen Qamar had said that both the Pakistani and Chinese armies will continue to contribute towards safeguarding collective interests, terming the People's Liberation Army (PLA) and Pakistan Army brothers in arms, a statement issued by the ISPR said.

The army chief was speaking at the 94th anniversary of the founding of PLA commemorated at the General Headquarters (GHQ) in Rawalpindi.

Chinese Ambassador Nong Rang, Defence Attache Major General Chen Wenrong, officials from the Chinese embassy and officers from the tri-services of Pakistan attended the event.

On the occasion, according to the ISPR, the defence attaché thanked the COAS for hosting a reception on the eve of PLA’s 94th Anniversary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistani mangoes to further **sweeten** friendship with China*

August 14, 2021







In a bid to introduce and popularize Pakistani mangoes in China, the Trade and Investment Section of Consulate General of Pakistan in Guangzhou organized ‘Pakistan Mango Festival ‘ which was attended by a diverse group of individuals including Chinese dignitaries, government functionaries, diplomats from Consulate General of Malaysia, Belgium and Turkey in Guangzhou, members of civil society, fruit importers, and media persons. 
Muhammad Irfan, Trade and Investment Counselor of Consulate General on the occasion said that mango is the national fruit of Pakistan and it is called the ‘King of Fruits’ and Pakistani mango is among the sweetest fruits on the face of the earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan shows solid support for China:*

By Liu Xuan | China Daily
Aug 16, 2021

Pakistan sees a bright future in the cooperation and friendship of China, as the two are celebrating a remarkable anniversary, a senior Pakistani diplomat said, while also showing firm support for China's fight against the pandemic.

"We reject all instigation, politicization or standardization. Any Covide-19 virus tracing has to rest on scientific data," said Moin ul Haque, ambassador of Pakistan to China.

In an exclusive interview with China Daily on Saturday, the ambassador praised China's efforts in battling the virus, calling for countries to work together to tackle the crisis.

Through its campaign, China has taken effective measures to control the pandemic, and the people and government of China have shown the unity and discipline needed to resolve the problem, which is another example for the world to follow, he said.

Haque also said it would be "very unfair" for some countries to hold vaccines, as there are still many poor or developing countries lacking doses.

"We want countries, especially major rich and developed countries, to take this responsibility to help the poor or developing countries," Haque said. "This is a time for solidarity. This is a time for cooperation. No country alone can address this challenge."

As for Pakistan-China relations, the ambassador said he is "very hopeful and very confident" that the relationship is going to be strengthened and the cooperation between the two countries will become more solid and pragmatic in various fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Making efforts to build 'regional consensus' on Afghanistan, Qureshi tells Chinese FM*

Naveed Siddiqui
August 18, 2021








This combination photo shows Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi (left) and Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi. – AFP/Reuters


With Pakistan maintaining that the decision to recognise the Taliban regime in Afghanistan should be a regional one, Federal Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi informed his Chinese counterpart, Wang Yi, on Wednesday that he would be making visits to other countries to develop a "regional consensus on the evolving situation in Afghanistan".

A statement issued by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs said Qureshi shared the details of his upcoming visits with Yi during a telephone call, adding that both the foreign ministers agreed to remain in contact on shared interests, particularly the Afghanistan situation.

The exchange between the foreign ministers comes after China said it is ready to deepen “friendly and cooperative” relations with Afghanistan following the country's takeover by the Taliban.

A Chinese government spokesperson had said on Monday, “The Taliban have repeatedly expressed their hope to develop good relations with China, and that they look forward to China's participation in the reconstruction and development of Afghanistan.”

The spokesperson had also called on the Taliban to “ensure a smooth transition” of power and keep its promises to negotiate the establishment of an “open and inclusive Islamic government” and ensure the safety of Afghans and foreign citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

"Deep conversations" 
Pindi boy & Beijing boy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SD 10

ghazi52 said:


> "Deep conversations"
> Pindi boy & Beijing boy.
> 
> View attachment 772427


bro can you menrtion trhe source of this picture....


----------



## ghazi52

SD 10 said:


> bro can you menrtion trhe source of this picture....







__ https://www.facebook.com/developingPak/photos/a.858002447660788/4017689605025374

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Economic integration consolidating Pak-China friendship*

August 24, 2021





BEIJING, Aug 23 (APP): Trade volume between China and Pakistan totaled US$ 12.56 billion in the first half of 2021, showing an increase of 1.6 times against the same period last year, Cheng Xizhong, Visiting Professor at Southwest University of Political Science and Law and Senior Fellow of the Charhar Institute said on Monday.

According to the General Administration of Customs of the People’s Republic of China, trade volume between China and Pakistan has increased explosively against the global trend under the serious impact of the pandemic.

In an article published by CEN, he said the main reasons are as follows: First, over the past two years, China and Pakistan have overcome the impact of the pandemic and jointly promoted the construction of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Special economic zones, special technological zones, industrial parks, and agricultural demonstration zones in Pakistan have been carried out in an all-round way, which has greatly improved the business environment in Pakistan.

Many foreign enterprises, especially Chinese enterprises, have greatly increased their investment in Pakistan, and multiple Chinese enterprises from a variety of industries have settled down in Pakistan and cooperate with local companies across different industries by providing them with modern technologies and equipment. This has greatly enhanced the production and export of Pakistan’s commodities.

Second, this year marks the 70th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic relations between China and Pakistan. The both sides take this opportunity to comprehensively promote bilateral relations, including trade and economic cooperation, to a new height.

China-Pakistan relations have become more pragmatic, and economic and trade cooperation has further consolidated the foundation of traditional friendly and cooperative relations between the two countries.

Third, since the second phase protocol of the China-Pakistan FTA entered into force on December 1, 2019, the number of zero-tariff products between the two countries has increased significantly, thus paving the way for the substantial and sustained growth of bilateral trade.

Fourth, China, with a population of 1.4 billion, is a huge market for all kinds of commodities from Pakistan. Over the years, more and more Pakistani exporters and Chinese importers have vigorously tapped the Chinese market and contributed to the growth of bilateral trade.

Pakistan’s exports to China in the first quarter of 2021 totaled US$ 888 million compared with US$ 526 million during the same period in 2020, representing a year-on-year increase of 69%, thus reducing the trade imbalance between China and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, China to enhance cooperation in anti-terrorism campaign*

August 25, 2021






China hopes Pakistan will soon find out the culprits of the suicide attack at the Gwadar Eastbay Expressway Project, reveal the truth behind the Dasu terrorist attack, fully fix the security loopholes and enhance protection measures to ensure all the Chinese nationals and projects in Pakistan are safe, Chinese State Councilor and Minister of Public Security, Zhao Kezhi, told Moeed W. Yusuf, National Security Adviser to the Prime Minister of Pakistan.

During an online meeting on Tuesday with the Pakistan official, Zhao praised the efforts made by Islamabad in the investigation on the Dasu terrorist attack, which has gained significant progress in very few days, and also hoped that Pakistan will continue the investigation based on facts and evidence to find the truth of the attack and hold criminals accountable.

The attack on a bus in northern Pakistan that killed nine Chinese nationals on July 14 was a suicide attack carried out by a branch of the Pakistani Taliban backed by Indian and Afghan intelligence agencies, Pakistani Foreign Minister, Shah Mehmood Qureshi, informed on August 12.

On Friday at the Gwadar East Bay Expressway project in Balochistan, a motorcade carrying Chinese workers was attacked by a suicide bomber.

Zhao urged Pakistan to find out the cause of the incident and strike down the terrorist forces in accordance with the law, fully re-examine the security loopholes and evaluate the potential risks to reinforce equipment and protection measures.

China and Pakistan should cooperate to enhance the protection mechanism and ensure all the Chinese nationals and projects are safe in Pakistan, Zhao said. Also, China is willing to enhance anti-terrorism cooperation with Pakistan and keep a close communication and coordination on the situation in Afghanistan to play constructive role in safeguarding regional and national security and stability.

Yusuf said that Pakistan and China are iron-clad brothers and Islamabad attaches great importance to concerns from China and will make all efforts in holding the criminals of the Dasu terror attack accountable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan signs an agreement with Huawei to launch country's first smart forest near Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*China facilitating Pakistan’s service trade*

August 29, 2021





BEIJING, Aug 28 (APP):”Pakistan is a country with a population of more than 200 million and has a huge consumer market. Population and resources are huge advantages for the development of service trade, and their labor force is very young,” said Zhang Wei, chief expert of China Association of Trade in Services.

During the FY2020-2021, Pakistan’s service exports increased by 9.19% to US$ 5.937 billion, and the service trade deficit fell sharply by 43%. Pakistan service trade shows great potential. For its development, Zhang Wei shared his advice.

“For Pakistan, the development of the network infrastructure industry should be the priority. It is necessary to establish 4G and 5G base stations, especially in ports where cross-border freight is concentrated and large cities where cross-border trade is concentrated,

this is the foundation of developing online cross-border trade.” Zhang Wei told CEN that he knew there are many Chinese network companies including China Mobile investing in Pakistan for its infrastructure network facilities and he strongly supports that.

Zhang Wei also stressed the importance of the processing trade development.

“Pakistan’s exports to China, including agricultural products and minerals, are all resources products.
China’s exports to Pakistan are all manufacturing products, home appliances, electronics, and mechanical products. Such trade in goods between China and Pakistan is bound to have a deficit.” Zhang Wei said, adding that Pakistan should increase the added value and variety of products, which could help increase the employment and promote the development of service trade.

Last year, China signed RCEP with other 14 countries. Zhang Wei noted that it manifests the international cooperation tendency of establishing free trade zones and signing free trade agreements.

“More and more countries have reached a consensus to be more open and provide convenience in their customs. All participants have benefited from RCEP. Vietnam has cooperated with China in entrepot trade, and Singapore and China cooperate in offshore finance. RCEP can provide them with more conveniences and profits.

These have strong references for Pak-China cooperation. China and Pakistan also have free trade agreements which can be fully utilized.”

“Trade between Pakistan and China has progressed a lot during the first 6 months of 2021. In this duration, Pakistani exports have increased up to 80%.
The reason behind this is that in 2020 the second phase of FTA was launched,” said Moin ul Haque, Pakistani Ambassador to China.
“Along with that we are trying to arrange promotional events, many Pakistani pavilions are established in many cities of China, through which we are promoting trade and products of Pakistan.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan purchases 12 MN more doses of Covid-19 Vaccines from China*

August 30, 2021





Four special flights of Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) carried a fresh batch of 12 million doses of Sinovac vaccines from Beijing to Islamabad on Sunday.

The PIA airlifted the Sinovac vaccine doses obtained from China and brought it to Pakistan for the people under the government’s ongoing prevention and control drive against Covid-19.

The PIA Country Manager for China said, “PIA special flights PK-6852, PK-6853, PK-6854 and PK-6856 transported 12 million doses of Sinovac vaccine procured from China for vaccination of people under government’s ongoing prevention and control drive against Covid-19 pandemic.”
He further said that under able leadership of its Chief Executive Officer, Arshad Malik, the national flag carrier had so far airlifted 57 million doses of anti-Covid-19 vaccine through 47 special flights.

He added, “Till now, PIA has brought around 17 million doses of Sinopharm and 40 million doses of Sinovac and CanSino vaccines from China to Pakistan.”

It is worth mentioning that the government under its mass vaccination drive has set a target to vaccinate 75 million people by the end of 2021. So far, over 51 million vaccines have been administered. Chinese vaccines namely Sinopharm, Sinovac and CanSino, besides other vaccines, are being used in the mass vaccination drive.

The health authorities launched the nationwide vaccination drive with around a million doses of Sinopharm vaccine donated by China, starting with older people and frontline healthcare workers, in March this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, a flagship project of the Belt and Road Initiative, is one of the most important projects for the economic revival of Pakistan, said Khalid Mansoor, adviser to the prime minister on CPEC affairs.

“CPEC’s phase two will be developing an industrial hub in the country, providing many opportunities for local and foreign investors,” Mansoor told Chinese media in Islamabad.

Underlining the importance of CPEC to uplifting the agriculture sector of his country, Mansoor said that Pakistan is an agricultural country and its economy depends on the development of the agriculture sector, which meets most of the food requirements of the country.

“There are several areas where we can benefit from the excellent research and experience of the Chinese agricultural sector, for improving the quality of the seed, and then benefiting from the research and development to improve our yield, and to improve and modernize our mechanical cultivation and harvesting.”

He said that Pakistan is also working on upgrading its livestock sector and enhancing its meat exports, which can all be expected to achieve with the cooperation of China.

Talking about the commitment of the two countries to make CPEC a green corridor, the official said that they would be growing a number of trees along the CPEC route and “we want to make sure that as the industrial hub is going to be increased, it should not be detrimental for the people’s health and also make sure that it is not polluting the environment by producing emissions.”

Coal power plants working under CPEC are making sure that they use state-of-the-art technology to meet world standards in emissions, removing the apprehensions that they are hazardous to the environment, he said.

The official said that the common people of Pakistan are the ultimate beneficiaries of the CPEC projects.

“We believe that wherever we are putting our industry, the adjoining community should fully benefit […] Projects are underway which are going to be improving their health, their education, their livelihood, so specific projects are being developed and there are several projects which are in the implementation stage with the help of China’s grant, including vocational institute, the hospital, the international airport, etc.,” he added.

Apart from job opportunities and livelihood prospects, CPEC is also solving the daily life problems of people, he said, citing the example of the country’s southwest Gwadar district where people had a shortage of clean drinking water and electricity.

“So, we are working very closely with the authorities like Gwadar Development Authority and Gwadar Port Authority, and the Chinese company to make sure of providing all sorts of facilitation to residents of Gwadar.”

Talking about CPEC’s creation of job opportunities for the unemployed in Pakistan, the official said that in phase two, huge jobs opportunities would be created for people and special importance will be attached to their skill enhancement and for that purpose, vocational training institutes will be constructed in special economic zones.

“The strategy is that the unskilled people are going to be trained and hired in the project activity and thereafter, they will get opportunities to earn and support their families.”

On the role of the BRI in Pakistan-Afghanistan cooperation, Mansoor said that BRI would unfold a lot of economic opportunities for landlocked Afghanistan, which will get the chance to enhance its exports through regional connectivity offered by the BRI.

“The BRI has got a clear-cut mandate for the regional connectivity, whether it is in Afghanistan or other neighbouring countries,” he said, adding CPEC phase two will not only bring revolution to Pakistan but also benefit Afghanistan.

He said that due to CPEC’s special economic zones, his country is going to be a major manufacturing hub which will not only uplift Pakistan’s economy but will also create huge opportunities for Afghanistan to rebuild and revive its economy.

“Afghanistan is a landlocked country, so it will have to depend on Pakistan for its needs in terms of importing and exporting. So we believe that this regional connectivity through the BRI will be really providing opportunities for us to develop further ties with our brotherly country Afghanistan and also providing the mutual opportunities for the growth of the economy in Afghanistan and Pakistan,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese investment to open up immense job opportunities: PM*

Mon, 13 Sep 2021, 3:35 PM








*ISLAMABAD, Sep 13 (APP): ...... * Prime Minister Imran Khan on Monday said the government would extend utmost assistance to the foreign investors and expressed confidence that the Chinese investment in Pakistan would open up immense employment opportunities.

The prime minister expressed these views in a meeting with heads of the Chinese companies. China’s ambassador Nong Rong, federal minister Hammad Azhar, Shaukat Tareen and Asad Umer, and Commerce Adviser Abdul Razak Dawood, Special Assistant CPEC Khalid Mansoor and senior officials were also present.

The prime minister said the government was focusing on the ‘Ease of Doing Business’ policy and was extending facilities to investors.

He said Pakistan could learn a lot from China in terms of industrial development, particularly in areas of agriculture, fisheries, vegetables and fruits, high-yielding livestock and information technology.

The delegation appreciated the investor-friendly policies of the government of Pakistan and expressed keen interest in investing in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese firms confident in Pakistan after meeting with PM Khan*

Several Chinese business leaders on Tuesday expressed increased confidence in their operations in Pakistan after attending a meeting with Prime Minister Imran Khan of Pakistan on Monday that was aimed at addressing Chinese firms' concerns regarding policy support and security after recent terrorist attacks.

During the meeting with a delegation of Chinese business leaders, Khan vowed to chair a monthly self-review meeting to address their concerns, according to local media, sending a strong signal that the Pakistani government attaches great importance to Chinese companies.

Zhang Shilu, general manager of Zhengbang Agriculture Pakistan (Pvt) Limited, who attended the meeting, told the Global Times on Tuesday that the meeting was held in response to concerns that have gripped Chinese investors
© Global Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, China agree to strengthen cooperation in education, culture*

September 16, 2021

During a meeting with the Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong and Federal Minister for Education, Professional Training and National Heritage Shafqat Mahmood, a range of bilateral issues on education and skills development were discussed. The two discussed how communication on Pakistani students studying in China can also be discussed, while they also reiterated their resolve to consolidate their relationship in areas of education, skills development, and culture. 

Moreover, Ambassador Nong said the two countries have always stood by each other on national and international fora to support each other on a range of issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan to severely punish perpetrators behind the Dasu Dam terror attack, do its utmost to protect safety of Chinese in Pakistan and firmly advance CPEC construction, Pakistani PM Imran Khan said to Chinese President's Rep. FM Wang Yi in Dushanbe Tajikistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1275686332868642

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistani national flag retrieved from re-entry capsule of Shenzhou-12 spacecraft*

The national flag of Pakistan and a commemorative certificate featuring national flags of Pakistan and China were retrieved from the re-entry capsule of China’s Shenzhou-12 and handed over to the representatives of Pakistan and China, at a Monday ceremony (September 27) held in Beijing to open the re-entry capsule of the Shenzhou-12 spacecraft.

While addressing the ceremony, Mr Moin ul Haque, the Pakistani ambassador to China, said that taking the Chinese and Pakistani flags into space not only demonstrates the special friendship between China and Pakistan, but also marks yet another milestone in the in-depth bilateral cooperation in space technology.

Pak-China cooperation in space technology dated back to as early as 1990, when the Space & Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) launched the Badr-1 satellite. In 1991, the two sides entered into an agreement on space sciences and technology to educate space-oriented talents and develop related infrastructure.

The year 2011 witnessed a landmark collaboration between the two countries, when PAKSAT-1R, an upgraded version of PAKSAT-1, blasted off in China to provide communication services across South and Central Asia, East Asia, Eastern Europe, and East Africa.

In 2019, the all-weather friends inked another milestone cooperation agreement on space exploration and missions. Signed between SUPARCO and China Manned Space Engineering Office, the deal covered potential cooperation in space science and technology experiments, the selection and cultivation of astronauts, and applications of manned space science.

Given the fruitful results in Pak-China cooperation in space technology, Mr Haque expressed his confidence in more such in-depth bilateral cooperation, saying that the bilateral relations are as broad and vast as the outer space. “We also look forward to the day when Pakistan can send its astronauts into space,” remarked Mr Haque.

Shenzhou-12 spacecraft was launched in June for a 3-month space trip carrying three astronauts. The items, which were loaded inside its capsule when it began its space journey, also include a national flag of Namibia, equipment for science education experiments and crop seeds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Machine



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese investment for reviving Pakistan Steel Mills

Three Chinese companies have expressed interest in reviving Pakistan Steel Mills (PSM), including Metallurgical Corporation of China (MCC). The company believes it can help the two countries develop a model business relationship between the two countries to enhance economic cooperation. 

The MCC has also previously managed the construction of the Saindak Copper-Gold Mines and helped maintain a steady profit stream for 18 consecutive years. The Chairman of MCC, Gui Wenqing also earlier met with Prime Minister Imran Khan to discuss joint ventures, whereas, the government has also announced that it is expecting an investment of USD 1 billion to revive PSM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

With the help of China, these projects are being completed...

* 1- Kohala Dam
It will generate 1024 MW of electricity and will be completed in 2024. It has the capacity to store 39,000 acre feet of water.

👈 2- Mohmand Dam
It will generate 800 MW of electricity, be completed in 2024 and have the capacity to store 1.3 million acre feet of water.

👈 3- Diamer Bhasha Dam
It will generate 6000 MW of electricity and has the capacity to store 66 lakh acre feet of water. It will be completed in 2028.

👈 4- Dasu
It has the capacity to generate 4300 MW of electricity. It has the capacity to store 1.5 million acre feet of water. Phase 1 will be completed in 2025 and Phase 2 in 2028.

👈 5- Mahal Hydropower Project
It has the capacity to generate 640 MW of electricity

👈 6- Suki Kinar Hydropower Project
Capable of generating 884 MW of electricity will be completed in 2024

👈 7- Mehj Dam
Capable of generating 120 MW of electricity

👈 8- Karote Hydropower Project
It has the capacity to generate 720 MW of electricity and will be completed in 2022

👈 9- Balakot Hydropower Project
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is being built with the help of the government has the capacity to generate 320 MW of electricity

👈 10- Koto Hydropower
Koto Hydro Project is being completed with the cooperation of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government. It has the capacity to generate 40 MW of electricity. It will be completed in 2021.

* 11- Nuclear power plant Karachi
Two nuclear power plants in Karachi, one of which has been completed which was inaugurated by Khan Sahib in recent days and the other will be completed in 2023. The project has a total capacity of more than 1000 MW.
.

All these projects are being worked on day and night in the security of the Army without any hindrance.
All the elements who want to create anarchy or crisis in the country are working on all the agendas, so that, these projects can be stopped somehow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Today marks the deaths of 25 builders who sacrificed their lives on-site in GB, Pakistan on October 10, 1976, in the construction of the China Pakistan Friendship Highway, also called the #Karakorum Highway. 

Salute to those heroes! The Karakorum highway spirit will be carried on & on.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong said that the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) power project in Sindh province was making steady progress.

The envoy appreciated the work on the Thar Energy Limited (TEL) Power Plant under CPEC.

“Good news that the TEL 330MW Power Plant Project in Thar Block-II is making steady progress by joint efforts of both Chinese and Pakistani staff,” he tweeted with pictures of the project.

The envoy added: “Sound safety SOPs (Standard Operating Procedures) at the construction site are strictly followed, the safety of all staff at the site is fully ensured.”

The TEL power plant is a 330MW mine-mouth lignite-fired power project being built by Thar Energy, which is owned by Hub Power Company (Hubco), China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC), and Fauji Fertilizer Company (FFC).

The TEL power plant will supply electricity to the national grid under a 30-year Power Purchase Agreement (PPA). Two more coal-fired power plants named Engro Thar Block II power plant and Thal Nova are also being developed in Thar Block II.

The Engro Thar Block II power plant is a coal-fired power station in the Tharparkar district, Sindh. It is Pakistan’s first power plant to use the indigenous coal reserves of Thar.

The 660MW power plant, which is part of CPEC, is developed by Engro Powergen Thar (EPTL), a joint venture of Engro Powergen (EPL), China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC), Habib Bank, and Liberty Mills.

Construction on the Engro Thar Block II power plant commenced in April 2016. Trial operations at the plant began in July 2018 while commercial operations began in July 2019.

The coal-fired subcritical power plant is located 5 kilometres away from Thar Block II near Thar coalfields in Sindh province. It consists of two 330MW subcritical units, which integrate circulating fluidised bed (CFB) boilers, tandem compound steam turbine units, and generators.

CFB is an ideal option for the low-calorific-value Thar lignite coal. It helps to regulate the plant’s environmental footprint by reducing nitrogen oxide emissions and capturing sulphur oxides.

The 20kV, 50Hz, three-phase intercooled generators feature a hydrogen-cooled rotor and stator core, as well as water-cooled rotor windings.

The power plant is also equipped with associated equipment and systems such as cyclones, air pre-heaters, and water walls.

Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC) supplies approximately 3.8 million tonnes per annum (Mtpa) of coal for the coal-fired power plant from a new opencast mine.

SECMC is a joint venture (JV) by the Government of Sindh (GoS) and Engro Powergen (EPGL). The JV was formed to extract the coal reserves available at the seventh biggest coal mine site in the Thar Desert in Sindh province.

The new coal-fired power plant feeds electricity to a 500kV double-circuit transmission line of the grid network between Thar and the Hesco grid station in Jamshoro.

The estimated cost of the Engro Thar power plant is US $995.4 million – funded by a syndicate led by China De-velopment Bank (CDB) with support from China Export and Credit Insurance Corporation (Sinosure).

The syndicate includes Habib Bank, United Bank, Bank Alfalah, National Bank Pakistan, Faysal Bank, Construction Bank of China, and Industrial and Commercial Bank of China (ICBC).

Thal Nova is a second similar 330MW power plant being developed in the same block. The financial closing for the power plant was achieved in September 2020 and the commercial operations are scheduled for 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Today marks the deaths of 25 Chinese builders who sacrificed their lives on-site in GB, Pakistan on October 10, 1976, in the construction of the China Pakistan Friendship Highway, also called the Karakorum Highway. Salute to those heroes! The Karakorum highway spirit will be carried on & on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Pak-China defence cooperation*

The Frontier Post










Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa attended the commissioning ceremony of the state-of-the-art Chinese origin VT-4 main battle Tank into a Strike Formation of Pakistan Army in Gujranwala Cantonment on Tuesday. While addressing the ceremony, the COAS said that continuous up-gradation of conventional capabilities is imperative for maintaining qualitative edge over adversaries and deter aggression. 

According to COAS, VT-4 Tank is another symbol of Pakistan China strategic cooperation and defence collaboration, and its induction will boost strike capabilities of Pakistan Army formations.

The Army Chief emphasized that the fast-changing dynamics of warfare demand the highest degree of professionalism and rigorous training with due focus on harnessing sophisticated technologies. 

According to military experts, made by Chinese defence firm Norinco, the VT-4 main battle tank uses specialized ammunition to engage particular targets while using Chinese anti-armoured ammunition famous for its lethality across the world. Based on its advanced armor protection, high maneuverability, exceptional firepower, equipped with auto transmission system and deep-water fording operation capability, VT-4 is being considered as a potent and effective weapon of strike formations. It was said that Pakistani VT-4 tanks will pose a major threat to Indian Army’s T-90S and upcoming T-90MS tanks in future.

The 21st century geo-strategic and geo-political environment has completely changed the dynamics of present-day war game scenarios. Nuclear deterrence provides a guarantee against potential nuclear invasion but the threats of limited conventional war or low-level tactical attack by the enemy forces while using limited numbers of troops does not warrant use of nuclear weapons therefore maintaining a credible conventional capability has always remained essential for nuclear powers in the past. 

The post Pulwama attack Military standoff between Pakistan and India clearly defines this phenomenon. Despite having credible nuclear and missile capabilities Pakistan has maintained exceptional conventional fighting machine during recent decades. In fact, the emergence of nuclear forces did not reduce the importance of conventional military rather credible conventional power reinforces the nuclear capabilities of a country.

Pakistan -China Defence Cooperation is a major pillar of broader Pak-China bilateral relationship. Pak-China Defence Cooperation is equally growing in all three military domains including Army, Navy and Air Force. The heavy Industry Taxila jointly manufactured T-59 Al-Zafar tank, Al-Khalid tank, and Al-Khalid tank-1 during the past. On other hand, both nations jointly produced K-8 and JF-17 thunder under joint venture of Pakistan Aeronautical Complex Kamra and Chengdu Aircrafts Corporation of China.

Similarly, Pakistan Navy has handed over an ambitious shopping list to Chinese firms, which includes F-22 P Frigates, four type 054 A/P warships, fast attack crafts, helicopters and medium altitude long endurance unmanned aerial vehicle and 8 hangor class submarines to enhance capabilities of its operational fleet.

In fact, Pakistan and China have enjoyed all weather friendship and militaries of both countries have strong working relations in counterterrorism, defence and security and joint training. Most of the procurement contracts have been made on a transfer of technology basis. While doing business with Chinese firms, Pakistan never faced troublesome situations which it had experienced while dealing with western powers including the United States and France in the past.

The ongoing geo-political developments in the region have created new opportunities and potential avenues of cooperation between the two countries. Hopefully, Pak-China friendship and defence cooperation will increase many folds in the days to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

To know the exact breakup of these projects, the chairman committee asked for the ageing of the allocated budget and overall projects.

While briefing the committee regarding the sectorial breakup of the PSDP 2021-22, the officials apprised that 62 percent of the budget is allocated for the infrastructure sector and 20 percent for the social sector.

On the completion plan of most important projects, 

Dasu hydropower project stage-1 (2160MW) had a progress of 15 percent (expected completion February 2025), 
Mangla Power station Refurbishment (310MW) had a physical progress of 48 percent (expected completion June 2024),
Tarbela fifth extension (1410MW) had a physical progress of two percent (expected completion June 2025),
Tarbela fourth extension had a physical progress of 99 percent (expected completion December 2022),
Diamer-Bhasha Dam Project (Dam part) had a physical progress of four percent (expected completion June 2029), 
Diamer-Bhasha Dam Project (land acquisition and re-settlement) had a physical progress of 72 percent and
Mohmand Multipurpose Dam project had a physical progress of nine percent (expected completion December 2025).

The officials, while further divulging about the projects said that 10 percent of work had been completed on 50 percent of projects, and 30 percent of projects are new and of the remaining 70 percent projects, 100 percent work had been completed on 50 percent of the projects.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*China-Pakistan Higher Education Research Institute launched*

October 16, 2021




*Ever since the creation of CPEC Consortium of Universities, four annual conferences have been held. The consortium started off with 19 universities in 2019 (10 Pakistani and 9 Chinese), but now the membership stands at 83 (61 Pakistani and 22 Chinese). During the recent conference, the China-Pakistan Higher Education Research Institute was also established which will facilitate high-end higher education research in both countries, and enhance mutual cooperation in areas of scientific, economic, agricultural, educational, and socioeconomic development.*

BEIJING, Oct 15 (APP): The 4th Exchange Mechanism Conference of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Consortium of Universities was held on Friday.
The Conference was held simultaneously through online and on-site modes at Peking University, Beijing and National University of Sciences and Technology, Islamabad. Shafqat Mahmood, Minister for Federal Education and Profession Training; Du Yubo, President, China Association of Higher Education; Prof Qiu Shuiping, Secretary of the CPC Committee and Chair of the University Council, Peking University; Dr Shaista Sohail, Executive Director, Higher Education Commission of Pakistan; Nong Rong, Ambassador of China Pakistan; and Moin ul Haque, Ambassador of Pakistan to China, attended the Conference along with other dignitaries.
The CPEC Consortium of Universities was established in 2017 with 19 (10 Pakistani and 9 Chinese) universities. Currently, the membership of the Consortium stands at 83 (61 Pakistani and 22 Chinese) universities.

The Consortium’s rapid progress marks a renewed beginning of educational cooperation leading to industrial, business, infrastructural, cultural and socioeconomic cooperation between the two brotherly countries of China and Pakistan.


The successful completion of the 4th Exchange Mechanism Conference is especially significant not only because it was held under the challenging times of the global COVID-19 pandemic, but also because it was held in a year when both countries are celebrating the 70th Anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic ties.


During the Conference, the China-Pakistan Higher Education Research Institute was also established. The Institute will further facilitate high-end higher education research in both countries focusing on mutual priority areas of scientific, economic, agricultural, educational and socioeconomic development under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.

The Annual Development Reports of 2019-20 were also presented on the occasion by the respective Chinese and Pakistani Secretariats of the Consortium. Goals and targets for the next were also outlined.

During the Conference, parallel thematic sessions were also held covering various areas of mutual cooperation, including Promotion of Collaborative Research; Curriculum Designing; Instructional Content and Assessment Methodologies; Teaching Reform and Talents Training; and CPEC-related Industrial, Agricultural, Energy and Educational Cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, China agree on strengthening ties to overcome economic challenges*


PM Imran Khan holds telephonic conversation with Chinese President Xi Jinping

BR Web Desk
26 Oct 2021









*Pakistan and China have agreed on strengthening bilateral economic and commercial ties to overcome the headwinds generated due to the negative impact of coronavirus on the global economy.*

In a statement on Tuesday, the Prime Minister's Office (PMO) said that PM Imran Khan held a telephonic conversation with Chinese President Xi Jinping and congratulated Xi on the centenary of the Communist Party of China.

The statement said both leaders felicitated each other on the important milestone of the 70th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic relations between the two countries.

During their phone call, the two leaders reviewed the entire gamut of the bilateral strategic cooperative partnership, and also discussed the regional and international situation. The PM lauded the 'successful, timely and high-quality' implementation of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) projects, and welcomed Chinese investments in the CPEC Special Economic Zones.
"He underscored that early start of work on the ML-1 railway project would complement Pakistan’s geo-economics vision for national and regional development," the PMO statement said.

PM Khan and President Xi agreed to promote CPEC’s green development as a high-quality demonstration of the Belt and Road Initiative.

While discussing coronavirus, PM Khan appreciated China’s successful containment of the pandemic as well as relief and assistance measures for the developing countries, including the vaccine cooperation with Pakistan.

"Taking stock of the negative impact of COVID-19 on the global economy, the two leaders agreed on further strengthening bilateral economic and commercial ties, including full realisation of the potential offered by the Phase-II of the FTA, to overcome the economic headwinds," the statement added.

On the prevailing situation in Afghanistan, both the leaders called on the international community to provide immediate humanitarian and economic assistance to the people of Afghanistan, to alleviate their suffering, prevent instability and flight of people as well as continued engagement for the rebuilding of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PIA special flights airlift 15 million doses of Sinovac vaccines*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk

*Web Desk*
11:17 PM | November 02, 2021

As many as five special flights of Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) have transported 15 million doses of Sinovac vaccines from China to Pakistan during the last five days.

The special flights – PAK-6857, PAK-6858, PK-6856, PK-6852 and PK-6853 took off from Capital International Airport, Beijing to Islamabad between October 29 to November 2 with around 15 million doses of Sinovac vaccine to fight the Covid-19 pandemic, PIA Country Manager, Qadir Bux Sangi told media.

He informed that the national flag carrier had so far airlifted over 100 million doses of Covid-19 vaccines.

In a tweet, Pakistan Ambassador to China said that China had played a vital role in Pakistan’s vaccination campaign against the novel coronavirus and had so far provided the latter with 110 million doses of vaccines, making the backbone of Pakistan’s inoculation drive.

Pakistan was the first country in the world, which receive a coronavirus vaccine from China as a donation. The first donation of the Sinopharm vaccine was delivered to Pakistan in February 2021. Following the first batch, Pakistan has received millions of coronavirus vaccines from China.

Pakistan have so far received 130 million doses of the corona vaccine. Of these doses, 100 million were purchased while five million were donated by China. Pakistan has received 25 million doses of the vaccine from Covax.

According to official figures, over 70 million people have received at least one dose and 40 million are fully vaccinated in Pakistan.

The target of vaccinating 70 million people was set for the year-end, however, it was achieved even two months ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Sino-Pak Friendship Square opens in Wuhan*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk

*Web Desk*
5:36 PM | November 02, 2021


Sino-Pak Friendship Square inaugurated in Wuhan today.

First of its kind in China, the Square artistically blends elements of two countries landmarks & national images.

It is a true symbol of China-Pakistan unique friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Maj Sahibzada Yaqub Khan (later Lt Gen), as Comdt Governor-General’s Bodyguard, receives the Chinese representative to Pakistan at Karachi, 12 August 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

BEIJING, Nov 4 (APP): The signing ceremony for Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) on establishment of Center of Excellence on Artificial Intelligence at Pakistan University of Engineering and Emerging Technology (PUEET ) was held at Wuhan University of Technology (WUT).

Pakistan Ambassador to China, Moin ul Haque, Prof Dr. Atta ur Rahman, Chairman of Prime Minister’s Task Force on Science and Technology joining online from Karachi and Prof. Xin Sijin, Chairman of Wuhan University of Technology signed the MOU.

Senior Officials of Wuhan University of Technology and Hubei Foreign Affairs Office were also present at the occasion.

Prof Xin Sijin briefed about WUT’s history, key achievements in research and future plans about cooperation with Pakistan.

He said that establishment of Center of Excellence on Artificial Intelligence would serve as a strong base for future cooperation with Pakistan which is the largest source of excellent foreign students.

With joint and concerted efforts, WUT and PUEET will promote cooperation for faculty development, joint degree programme, infrastructure development and research and development.

In his remarks, Ambassador Haque praised the University for its excellent academic performance and strong research culture in the fields of artificial intelligence, building material, transport and auto-mobile industry.

He said that establishment of Center of Excellence on Artificial Intelligence will further strengthen bilateral cooperation in emerging technologies and also open new avenues for high quality development of science and technology, talent cultivation and high-end research.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan to begin administration of Chinese vaccines in children*

November 12, 2021





ISLAMABAD, Nov. 11 (Gwadar Pro) – Pakistan’s National Command and Operation Center has approved China’s Sinopharm and Sinovac vaccines for administration to children above 12 year of age.

According to an official statement, NCOC Health Expert Committee made the decision and the Chinese vaccine would be administered to Pakistani children from November 15, 2021. NCOC has already approved Pfizer-BioNTech Vaccine for Pakistani children above 12 year old. Pakistan has also received over 100,000 doses of Pfizer vaccine under Covax facility. However, the inclusion of Chinese vaccines is good news for Pakistan as the country has more doses of Sinopharm and Sinovac than other corona vaccines available in the country.

Pakistan’s vaccination campaign largely relies on Chinese vaccines and the country revived the first ever batch of Sinopharm vaccine in February 2021, as China donated half a million doses of Sinopharm vaccine to the country.

Sinopharm and AstraZeneca were the first two Covid-19 vaccines that were granted Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) by Drug Regulatory of Pakistan (DRAP0 in January 2021. Prime Minister Imran Khan received Sinopharm vaccine in March 2021.

In April 2021, DRAP approved China’s Sinovac vaccine against the virus for energy use. The country has received a large number of Sinovac vaccines from China. Pakistan has also approved China’s CanSino Biologics Inc’s (CanSinoBIO) for emergency use; it is the vaccine, which was also tested in Pakistan during clinical trials.

As “back of Pakistan’s inoculation drive”, since February 2021, Pakistan has received 110 million doses of vaccines from China. Last month, China donated three million more doses of vaccines to Pakistan. In addition to receiving a donation, Pakistan also purchased a corona vaccine from China.

According to NCOC, Pakistan administered 1,239,916 doses of vaccines in the past 24 hours, bringing the total number of doses administered in the country to 116,131,086.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

#CPAFFC and #CFFPD initiated #donation #COVID19 100,000 nucleic acid test kits & 100,000sample releaser buffer (worth RMB 12.8 million) to Pakistan. The donation ceremony was held at Flag of Pakistanembassy #Beijing. a batch of materials was donated by Wuhan Easy Diagnosis Biomedicine Co.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Li Yunjie, Overseas Business Manager of Bright Dairy & Food co., ltd has said that the yield and quality of dairy products in Pakistan is very high and has huge potential which China wants to explore in terms of cooperation. He said that the Chinese market will benefit from Pakistan’s economic development, industrial upgrading, and industrial chain extension. He also said that Pakistan can expand into cheese and cream as the trend is picking pace in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Nong Rong

@AmbNong

Glad to sign the Protocol of Inspection and Quarantine Requirements for the Export of Onion from Pakistan to China with H.E. Syed Fakhar Imam, Federal Minister for National Food Security & Research, and wish more Pakistan agriculture products access to the huge Chinese market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, China sign MoU to deepen tourism cooperation, exchanges*

APP
30 Nov 2021








*BEIJING: *Pakistan and China on Monday signed a Memorandum of Understanding on expansion of bilateral tourism, exchanges and cooperation. Pakistan Ambassador to China, Moin ul Haque and Chinese Vice-Minister of Culture and Tourism Zhang Xu signed the MoU from both sides at an august signing ceremony held at the Chinese Ministry of Culture and Tourism in Beijing.

The event was also attended by senior officials from the two countries and media representatives. The MoU signing was a part of activities to commemorate the 70th anniversary of establishment of diplomatic relations between the two countries being celebrated this year.

The MoU envisages upgrading tourism cooperation between Pakistan and China as outlined in the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Long Term Plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Education comes first!*

The China funded *Gwadar Technical and Vocational Institute,* constructed by CHEC, has passed acceptance recently in Pakistan.

The institute will serve as an “incubator” for high-quality and skilled workers for Gwadar and even Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

China highly appreciates PM Imran Khan for his determination and leadership in steering the development of CPEC. 

China will work hard with Pakistan to promote high-quality development of the CPEC in a timely manner, for more benefit of the two peoples..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

December 9, 2021 ... ISLAMABAD: Minister for Economic Affairs Omar Ayub Khan commended the government of China for hosting a JEC meeting after a gap of 11 years.

He was addressing the 15th session of Pakistan-China Joint Economic Committee (JEC) on Economic, Trade, Scientific and Technical Cooperation. The virtual meeting was co-chaired by Ren Hongbin, Chinese vice minister of economics, and Mian Asad Hayaud Din, secretary of Economic Affairs Division.

Mr Khan expressed satisfaction on completion of 70 years of everlasting and unprecedented friendship between Pakistan and China and said the agreement for establishment of the JEC, signed in 1982, was the basis of bilateral cooperation.

He said Pakistan and China had always supported each other at every front. Pakistan was among the first country to show solidarity with China at the time of outbreak of Covid-19 pandemic as President Arif Alvi paid a visit to Beijing amid the pandemic, he said. Similarly, he added, China had been supporting Pakistan in pandemic mitigation measures from the very beginning of the pandemic.

To support Pakistan’s drive for mass vaccination, Chinese companies supplied Covid-19 vaccine on priority basis. The government of China provided over four million doses of vaccine to Pakistan free of cost.
The minister highlighted that Pakistan and China were entering the next phase of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor in which special economic zones were being established.
_Published in Dawn, December 9th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s opposition to politicisation of sports highly appreciated: Nong Rong*

Pakistan says Beijing Olympics would offer "a spectacular and colourful gala to sports enthusiasts around the world"

By Web Desk
December 12, 2021






China's Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong — APP

ISLAMABAD: The Ambassador of China to Pakistan Nong Rong on Sunday praised Pakistan for standing up against the politicisation of sports and said that China appreciates this stance.

"Pakistan’s position to oppose any form of politicization of sports is highly appreciated. The Beijing Winter Olympic Games is not a stage for the posturing and grandstanding of politicians. China is ready to deliver a streamlined, safe and splendid Olympics to the world!" he wrote on Twitter.


The ambassador's message came in response to a message issued by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs on Friday, in which Pakistan condemned the politicisation of sports, especially pertaining to the upcoming Beijing Winter Olympics. 

Foreign Ministry spokesperson Asim Iftikhar Ahmad, while addressing a weekly media briefing, had expressed Pakistan's confidence in the neighbouring country's plan to host the Beijing Winter Olympics, _Geo.tv_ reported Sunday, citing the _Xinhua News Agency_.

The Beijing Olympics would offer "a spectacular and colourful gala to sports enthusiasts around the world, including in Pakistan," despite the limitations imposed by COVID-19, Foreign Ministry spokesperson Asim Iftikhar Ahmad,

"The Olympic games symbolise sportsmanship, team spirit, unity, effort, struggle, and maintaining grace in competition whatever the results are," the spokesperson had said.
"Pakistan hopes that all nations will come together in Beijing and afford their athletes an opportunity against the best and showcase their skills," he had said, per the report.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*China, Pakistan to enhance cooperation in vocational education*
December 12, 2021

China, Pakistan will gear up vocational education cooperation under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), China Economic Net (CEN) reported on Saturday.

The report says that to this effect an online launching ceremony of CCTE (Chinese+ Commercial culture + Technology + Employment) model modern Sino-Pak dual diploma joint Technical Education Demonstration Project was held simultaneously in China and Pakistan.


The Chinese sides consist three Chinese vocational institutes, namely, Shenzhen Institute of Information Technology (SZIIT), Guangdong Construction Polytechnic and Bailie Vocational College of Gansu Province.

They will cooperate with their Pakistani counterparts, including University of Faisalabad in geotechnical, information technology and modern agriculture to train talents for Pakistan, via the CCTE model ( At the launching ceremony, participants also held a dialogue on China-Pakistan cooperation on vocational education.—AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PHOTO: EXPRESS
*Fresh batches of 15m Sinovac doses arrive from China*

PIA airlifted new consignments from December 10 to 15, says national flag carrier official

APP
December 15, 2021


*BEIJING: *The Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) has transported fresh consignments of 15 million doses of Sinovac Covid-19 vaccines by five special flights from the Capital International Airport Beijing to Islamabad.

The national flag carrier launched special flights PAK-6852, PAK-6853, PK-6856, PK-6857 and PK-6858 respectively and airlifted fresh consignments of Sinovac vaccine from December 10 to December 15, PIA Country Manager Qadir Bux Sangi said on Wednesday.

He added that a PIA special flight PK-6858 carrying 3 million doses of Sinovac Covid-19 vaccines left the Chinese capital for Islamabad.

Last week, Pakistan Ambassador to China Moinul Haque had thanked China for standing by Pakistan during testing times, including the fight against Covid-19.

"The vaccine campaign which is going [on] in Pakistan, the 90 per cent of it is being done through vaccines provided by China," he said.

In a recent statement, a Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson remarked that the China-Pakistan joint fight against the Covid-19 pandemic had achieved positive progress and set a good example for the world.

"Since the outbreak of Covid-19, our two countries have stood together in mutual assistance," he said in response to a question asked by _APP_.

He said that the Chinese side always attached high importance to Pakistan’s needs on vaccines and "we have engaged in close cooperation".

The spokesperson said that China had provided strong support to Pakistan. Just a few days ago, he said, 200,000 doses of vaccines from China Red Cross Society were transported to Islamabad.

Chinese were already engaging in joint production of vaccines in Pakistan and it would stand together with Pakistan to help it defeat the virus, he added.

In an earlier statement, the spokesperson remarked that since the outbreak, China and Pakistan had been supporting each other. "When China was in the middle of the anti-epidemic war, Pakistan was among the first to help China," he added.

In the same way, he said, the Chinese side had been helping and assisting Pakistan with testing agents, masks protective suits and vaccines. "These were concrete steps illustrating iron brother relationship between the two countries."

As per the latest figures, Pakistan had vaccinated 25 per cent of its total population and 37 per cent of its eligible population against the novel coronavirus.

It is pertinent to mention here that Pakistan was the first country in the world, which received a coronavirus vaccine from China as a donation.

On February 1, 2020, the first batch of 500,000 doses of coronavirus vaccines donated by the Chinese government arrived by a special plane in Islamabad.

Later, on February 8, China's People’s Liberation Army (PLA) delivered a batch of Covid-19 vaccines to the Pakistan armed forces at the latter’s request.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s relations with China are exceptional, says NSA Yusuf*

December 17, 2021






ISLAMABAD: National Security Adviser (NSA), Dr Moeed Yusuf said that Pakistan’s relations with China are exceptional.

“We want good relations with all countries besides promoting exports,” he said while talking to a private television channel.

The Pakistan Tehreek e Insaf (PTI) government is paying special attention to expedite exports, he stated.

“Pakistan is keen to have good relations with all countries and also wants to promote exports with them,” he added.

The statement comes after media reports emerged of the project completion deadline of five projects being extended.

Responding to a question over the extension of deadlines on five projects under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, Yusuf said that the decision was taken keeping in view payment capacity issues.

He further stated that it would take some time to come out of this situation.

Commenting on Pakistan’s decision to turn down United States invitation for Islamabad to join the virtual Summit for Democracy, the NSA said that the country would participate if a similar event was organized next year.
What is Summit for Democracy?

According to the State Department, the United States is holding a two-day virtual Summit for Democracy as per the vision of the Biden-Harris Administration.

The summit is being hosted by US President Joe Biden to “bring together leaders from government, civil society, and the private sector” to set an “affirmative agenda for democratic renewal”. The moot will also focus on tackling the “greatest threats faced by democracies today through collective action”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China-Pakistan matchmaking workshop*

December 19, 2021

KUNMING, Dec. 17 (China Economic Net) – Themed by ‘Deepen China-Pakistan STI Cooperation to Support the Construction of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor’, the 2nd China-Pakistan Matchmaking Workshop was held in Kunming and Islamabad online and offline yesterday. Various promising scientific cooperation and technology transfer in modern agriculture, new energy, biomedicine and digital economy, etc. between the two countries are loading to inject new impetus to CPEC development.

Ruan Xiangping, First-Level Inspector, Department of International Cooperation, Ministry of Science and Technology of China, advised giving more attention to enterprises’ needs, serving CEPC progress and enhancing talent cultivation to deepen technology transfer and cooperation between the two countries.

Dr. Syed Ata ur Rehman, Secretary, Ministry of Science and Technology, Pakistan, also expressed his expectation of Pak-China scientific and technological cooperation.

According to Zhang Jihong, Second-Level Inspector, Yunnan Provincial Science of Technology Department, with the establishment of China-South Asia Technology Center Pakistan branch, bilateral cooperation in green energy, green food, biomedicine, health and digital economy, etc. will be made via building joint laboratory and talent scheme.

In recent years, increasingly more cooperation has been reached between Yunnan province and Pakistan. Notably, the hybrid wheat technical assistance and demonstration project has greatly lifted wheat production in Pakistan with China-Pakistan hybrid wheat international commercial breeding and industrialization system established. Moreover, projects of hybrid rice and transportation infrastructure construction, etc. are also ongoing to help Pakistan overcome food security and infrastructure construction challenges.

It’s learned that a series of training sessions of modern agriculture, energy, mining and metallurgy, biology, medicine, management will be held soon to help Pakistan cultivate technical talents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese Scholarship Council offers scholarships to Pakistani students through HEC*

December 26, 2021





ISLAMABAD, Dec. 25 (Gwadar Pro) – Higher Education Commission (HEC) on behalf of the Government of Pakistan has been nominating students and scholars for Chinese Government Scholarship Programme 2022-23.

Online application submission, which HEC began in the first week of December, will end on January 3, 2022.

Chinese Scholarship Council (CSC) is offering Pakistani students and scholars to study and conduct research in China’s universities, aiming to enhance educational cooperation between the two countries.

CSC, which works under Chinese Ministry of Education, is responsible for the enrollment and the administration of the scholarship program. CSC sponsors international students, teachers and scholars to undertake degree studies from undergraduate to PhD including preparatory Chinese language studies for one year in some degree programs.

According to CSC program, the minimum monthly stipend for undergraduate students is ￥2,500, while for Master’s and doctoral students the stipend is ￥3,000 and ￥3,500, respectively. Any applicant, in good health, from Pakistan including Azad Jammu and Kashmir can avail the scholarship while dual nationality holders are not eligible to apply.

The Chinese designated universities offer a wide variety of academic programs in Science, Engineering, Agriculture, Medicine, Economics, Legal Studies, Management, Education, History, Literature, Philosophy and Fine Arts etc. for scholarship recipients at all levels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1066028504189371

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chou En-Lai First Prime Minister of China with Mr. Ahmed Dawood in June 1965. #Karachi
Courtesy : M. Khan / The Dawood Foundation
Copyright © The Dawood Foundation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farok84



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farok84



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mr Nong Rong, Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today. Regional security situation & measures to further enhance bilateral cooperation discussed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farok84



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Globenim

ghazi52 said:


> According to CSC program, the minimum monthly stipend for undergraduate students is ￥2,500, while for Master’s and doctoral students the stipend is ￥3,000 and ￥3,500, respectively. *Any applicant, in good health, from Pakistan including Azad Jammu and Kashmir* can avail the scholarship while dual nationality holders are not eligible to apply.


Someone is gonna be mad 🤭

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Government of Pakistan announces $11.6 million in compensation to Chinese victims of Dasu terror attack. On 14 July 2021, 10 workers from China and 4 Pakistanis lost their lives in the terrorist suicide bombing by an Afghanistan-based, India-sponsored terrorist organisation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farok84



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

-=virus=- said:


> bhikari bc lol
> 
> makka se pehle cheen ki jooti pe mattha tekte bdl
> 
> sharam karo bkl


Says the one who actually did worship US President literally as your god. You see in others what you actually are…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Pak-China relationship has grown stronger with time: PM Imran​
Says 'selective silence' by West over Kashmir deafening

APP
January 29, 2022





Prime Minister Imran Khan speaks during a meeting in Islamabad. PHOTO: AFP/FILE
*
ISLAMABAD: *Prime Minister Imran Khan, expressing his eagerness to attend Beijing Winter Olympics 2022 during his upcoming visit to China on Saturday, said that the time-tested ties between the two countries had grown strongly over time.

During a conversation with Chinese media, the premier said that both the countries had a bond of friendship spanning over 70 years, which was further cemented by the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

“Pakistan feels that China always stood by us in times of need and supported us during difficult times. Similarly, Pakistan has also always stood with China.” he said.

*Poverty alleviation*

PM Imran highlighted that China had successfully taken 700 million people out of poverty during the last 30 to 40 years and that it “coincided” with his objective of steering Pakistanis out of poverty.

“We want to emulate the Chinese model of inclusive growth. The growth of China's economy witnessed the prosperity of all Chinese people,” he maintained, adding that such growth excluded the bridge between the rich and poor.

He stated that China’s growth contributed to wealth creation that trickled down to all strata of society.
*Human rights violations*

Regarding the West’s criticisms and allegations against China’s 'humanitarian crimes', the premier said that Pakistan’s ambassador to China had visited the region and informed him that the allegations were not true.

PM Imran maintained that conversely the West ignored India’s human rights violations against Kashmiris in Indian Illegally Occupied Jammu and Kashmir (IIOJK).

“There is selective silence over Kashmir,” he said, adding that IIOJK had turned into an open prison with 800,000 Indian troops.

“Such a silence on Kashmir was deafening and was based on double standards,” Imran added.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## farok84

*Happy Chinese New Year 中国新年快乐 to our Chinese brothers and all celebrating.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Happy Chinese New Year !!!!!!*

May this year brings the happiness, wealth, longevity and good fortune!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

PM Imran to leave for 4-day China visit tomorrow​Naveed Siddiqui
February 2, 2022

*Prime Minister Imran Khan will be leaving for China on Thursday on a four-day visit*, during which he will attend the Winter Olympics 2022 in Beijing and hold bilateral meetings with President Xi Jinping and premier Li Keqiang.

According to a statement issued by the Foreign Office (FO) in Islamabad, Prime Minister Imran's visit from February 3 to February 6 has been scheduled on the Chinese leadership's special invitation and he will be accompanied by a high-level delegation, including members of the Cabinet and senior government officials.

The statement said that in meetings between the premier and the Chinese leadership, the entire gamut of bilateral relations between Pakistan and China would be reviewed, with a particular focus on stronger trade and economic cooperation, including the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.

"They will also have wide-ranging exchange of views on major regional and international issues," the statement added.

The prime minister’s visit is taking place after nearly two years and it will mark the culmination of celebrations commemorating the 70th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic relations between Pakistan and China, according to the FO.

In this regard, the statement said, more than 140 events had been organised to "showcase the resilience of the all-weather strategic cooperative partnership amidst the Covid-19 pandemic and the unfolding international situation".

"It (the visit) would thus renew the bilateral commitment to taking the iron-clad partnership between Pakistan and China to new heights and add impetus to cooperation across multiple domains."

According to the FO statement, a number of memoranda of understanding and agreements would be concluded during the visit, and the prime minister would also meet prominent business leaders of China and representatives of leading Chinese think-tanks, academia and the media.

"The prime minister will also have other bilateral interactions on the sidelines," the statement said.

In relevance to the visit, the statement also highlighted the importance of the Olympics, describing the global event as a means to "foster mutual understanding, inclusivity and friendship among the peoples of the world".

"Beijing will soon become the first city to host both summer and winter editions of the Olympic Games. It is highly admirable that the Chinese government has made meticulous arrangements for holding the Winter Olympic Games despite the Covid-19 pandemic," the statement read.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*China-Pakistan relations a journey of friendship: PM Imran Khan.*
"Nurtured by successive generations of our leadership and peoples across seven decades, this iron-brotherhood has blossomed into a strong and vibrant All-Weather Strategic Cooperative Partnership."









...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489244379139117056

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PM Imran arrives in China on four-day visit​

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PM Imran reiterates importance of CPEC during China visit​
The premier, accompanied by federal ministers, joins other world leaders at glitzy Beijing Winter Olympics opening ceremony
BR Web Desk
04 Feb, 2022

Meanwhile, during the meeting, Khan noted that CPEC's early-harvest projects have transformed Pakistan's economic landscape laying a solid foundation for sustainable economic growth.

The premier vowed to continue efforts to achieve Gwadar's potential as a hub of regional commerce and industry and prioritize preparatory work on the ML-I and other key energy projects, read the statement.

In his remarks on the occasion, the chairman of the Chinese commission noted that China has become Pakistan's largest investment and trade partner in last seven years and both sides are keen to maintain the momentum of overall economic and trade ties in future as well.

Expressing China's readiness to assist Pakistan in the areas of industrialisation, agricultural modernization, science, technology and socio-economic development, the chairman of the Chinese Commission said all relevant Chinese institutions would continue their efforts to encourage Chinese public and private enterprises for investment in CPEC projects.

CPEC is a collection of infrastructure projects that are under construction throughout Pakistan and is a vital cog of China’s ambitious Belt and Road Initiative (BRI).

Meanwhile, during the meeting, both sides welcomed the signing of the Framework Agreement on Industrial Coop between the Board of Investment (BOI) and the NDRC which would, inter alia, facilitate the relocation of China’s industrial units to CPEC SEZs and accelerate investment from China amd elsewhere.

Both sides also signed minutes of the 6th Joint Working Group (JWG) meeting on Gwadar which was held on December 30, 2021.

The minutes were signed by Umar and Ning Jizhe, the Vice-Chairman of NDRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489870916913881088

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farok84



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490308250033602569

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD / BEIJING:... In wide-ranging talks with* Chinese premier Li Keqiang, Prime Minister Imran Khan on Saturday* underscored the importance of Pakistan and China working together to promote shared objectives of peace, stability and development in Afghanistan and regional connectivity.

During their meeting, the premiers of Pakistan and China reviewed the entire gamut of bilateral ties including discussions on the bilateral economic and trade relations, onward march of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and important issues of regional and global concern.

PM Khan appreciated the transformational impact of CPEC on Pakistan’s infrastructure, energy, socio-economic development and improvement in livelihoods of the people. He underlined that Pakistan was committed to high quality development of CPEC through its mutually reinforcing industrial, trade, health, digital and green corridors.

He shared with Mr Li the measures taken by the government to provide policy guidance and support for enhanced Chinese investments in the Special Economic Zones and Special Technology Zones, and for safety and security of Chinese nationals, projects and institutions in Pakistan. He also thanked the Chinese government for support and assistance to Pakistan in dealing with the Covid-19 pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## farok84

Full text: Joint Statement Between the People's Republic of China and the Islamic Republic of Pakistan​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-02-07 00:11:44
BEIJING, Feb. 6 (Xinhua) -- The following is the full text of a joint statement released by China and Pakistan on Sunday:

Joint Statement Between the People's Republic of China and the Islamic Republic of Pakistan

1. H.E. Mr. Imran Khan, Prime Minister of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan was invited by the Chinese leadership to visit Beijing from 3 to 6 February 2022 to attend the opening ceremony of the Winter Olympic Games 2022. During the visit, the Prime Minister held talks with H.E. President Xi Jinping, and H.E. Premier Li Keqiang.
2. The Prime Minister appreciated the Chinese Government for excellent and meticulous arrangements and congratulated China for hosting the games in a streamlined, safe and splendid manner. The two sides agreed that Olympic Games were a global event that fostered mutual understanding, inclusivity and friendship among the peoples of the world. The Chinese leadership appreciated Prime Minister Imran Khan's participation in the Winter Olympic Games as a mark of iron brotherhood and solidarity between Pakistan and China. Both sides agreed to maintain high-level exchanges and strengthen institutional linkages at all levels.
3. During their interactions, the leaders of the two countries held in-depth exchange of views on the entire spectrum of bilateral relations as well as regional situation and international political landscape. The meetings were marked by traditional warmth, strategic mutual trust and commonality of views that characterize the Pakistan-China All-Weather Strategic Cooperative Partnership.
4. Reiterating his felicitations on the centenary of the Communist Party of China, Prime Minister Imran Khan lauded the role of CPC leadership with President Xi Jinping at its core for China's growth and prosperity and appreciated President Xi for his personal contribution to promoting the enduring Pakistan-China partnership.
5. The leaders reaffirmed that close strategic ties and deep-rooted friendship between Pakistan and China are time-tested and timeless. The bilateral relationship served the interest of both countries and was the historic choice of both peoples. The Pakistan side underscored that Pakistan-China relationship is the cornerstone of its foreign policy and that closest friendship with China enjoys the abiding support of the people of Pakistan. Both sides reiterated their support on issues concerning each other's core interests. The Pakistan side expressed its commitment to One-China Policy and support for China on Taiwan, South China Sea, Hong Kong, Xinjiang and Tibet. The Chinese side reaffirmed its support for Pakistan in safeguarding its sovereignty, independence and security, as well as promoting its socio-economic development and prosperity.
6. On behalf of Pakistan, the Prime Minister reiterated his invitation to H.E. President Xi Jinping to pay a state visit to Pakistan and stated that the people of Pakistan looked forward to welcoming him at an early date. The two sides reaffirmed their intention to undertake the visit at a mutually convenient time.
7. The leadership from both sides was pleased to observe that the 70th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic relations celebrated last year marked an important milestone in the diplomatic history of the two countries. Taking note of more than 140 celebratory activities organized by the two countries, both sides agreed that the celebrations had reinvigorated the friendship between the peoples of Pakistan and China with indelible impressions to inspire future generations.
8. Both sides reviewed with satisfaction the outcome of three sessions of Foreign Ministers' Strategic Dialogue and agreed to hold its next meeting at an early time.
9. Commending President Xi's visionary Belt and Road Initiative (BRI), Prime Minister Imran Khan underscored that as the flagship project of BRI, CPEC has significantly contributed to Pakistan's economic and social development, in line with its shift to geo-economics and the economic security agenda of promoting trade, investments, and connectivity.
10. Both sides acknowledged the major contribution of CPEC projects, particularly in the areas of energy and transport infrastructure, in strengthening Pakistan's key role in regional connectivity while modernizing its economic base. The leaders reaffirmed their support to CPEC's high-quality development and the commitment to ensuring the smooth operation of completed projects and the timely completion of projects under construction. The leaders took note of the signing of a Framework Agreement on Industrial Cooperation and agreed to further leverage the private sectors and entrepreneurs of both countries to contribute to Pakistan's industrialization in an all round way. The Chinese side appreciated the Prime Minister's launch of the Pakistan-China Business and Investment Forum, and will enhance B2B cooperation between the business sectors of both countries.
11. The leaders agreed to task the CPEC Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) to strengthen cooperation across all areas including in the fields of trade, infrastructure, industrial development, agriculture modernization, scientific and technological cooperation and socio-economic well-being of local people. Noting close bilateral cooperation in the areas of health, environment and ICT, the two sides agreed to launch the China-Pakistan health, industry, trade, green and digital corridors.
12. The two sides highlighted the significance of Gwadar as a central pillar of CPEC and important node in regional connectivity. According to the "1 + 4" layout, the two sides agreed to jointly accelerate the construction and operation of Gwadar Port and build Gwadar low-carbon circular industry zone. They agreed to build high-quality livelihood projects for the socio-economic development of Gwadar city and its residents.
13. Both sides expressed their strong determination to safeguard CPEC from all threats and negative propaganda. Pakistan reaffirmed its commitment to making all-out efforts for the security of all Chinese personnel, projects and institutions in Pakistan and the Chinese side expressed its appreciation for the measures taken by Pakistan in this regard.
14. Both sides observed that CPEC was a win-win enterprise and pivotal for regional prosperity and enhanced connectivity. As an open and inclusive initiative, third parties were welcome to benefit from investment opportunities in CPEC SEZs.
15. The two sides reviewed with satisfaction bilateral cooperation and mutual support after the outbreak of COVID-19 pandemic. Prime Minister Imran Khan thanked Chinese leadership for provision of COVID-19 vaccines to Pakistan which have been a mainstay of national mass vaccination drive. Both leaders agreed that their mutual support, cooperation and solidarity amidst the COVID-19 pandemic was in keeping with the time-honoured traditions of Pakistan-China friendship and that both sides would continue supporting efforts to overcome the pandemic.
16. The two sides reaffirmed their resolve to continue and enhance their existing cooperation for developing emergency response systems, public health infrastructure and joint ventures for development of pharmaceutical industry in Pakistan to tackle similar challenges in future.
17. The two sides noted with satisfaction the record increase in bilateral trade volume in 2021. They agreed to further consolidate and expand bilateral trade relations by fully utilizing the 2nd Phase of Pakistan-China Free Trade Agreement. The Chinese side welcomes more of Pakistan's high-quality food and agricultural products to the Chinese market.
18. Welcoming the establishment of Pakistan's pavilions on Chinese e-commerce platforms, the two sides agreed to further strengthen cooperation in e-commerce, setting up online payment systems and cooperating in logistics, warehousing and customs facilitation.
19. The two sides noted with satisfaction the successful holding of the 15th Session of Pakistan-China Joint Committee on Economic, Trade, Scientific and Technical Cooperation in December 2021. They agreed to leverage this important mechanism to further enhance overall bilateral economic engagement between the two countries.
20. The Pakistan side appreciated China's unrivaled achievement of lifting 770 million people out of absolute poverty and wished the Chinese Government and people greater success in achieving the goals of socialist modernization and national rejuvenation. The Chinese side appreciated Pakistan's Ehsaas Programme for poverty alleviation and reiterated its resolve to support Pakistan for infrastructure development in several fields including agriculture, education, health, safe drinking water and vocational training.
21. Both sides noted with satisfaction robust cooperation between Pakistan and China in education sector, and committed to further enhance cooperation between the educational institutions of the two countries. Pakistan side highlighted that China has become a popular education destination. While ensuring safety against COVID-19, China will arrange for Pakistani students to return to China and resume classes in a prudent manner.
22. Both sides reiterated the importance of people-to-people contacts, tourism cooperation and cultural exchanges for strong bilateral relations. Building on the MoU on Tourism Exchanges and Cooperation signed in November last year, the two sides agreed to celebrate Pakistan-China Year of Tourism Exchanges in 2023 and to establish strong linkages between the tourism promotion agencies and private enterprises of the two countries.
23. The two sides agreed to make all possible efforts in support of greater civilizational exchanges between Pakistan and China and further expand cooperation for the conservation and presentation of heritage and artifacts of the two countries. The leaders welcomed the organizing of a Gandhara Art Exhibition at Palace Museum in Beijing in 2022.
24. Both sides agreed to continue the momentum in defence cooperation at various levels between the armed forces of Pakistan and China. They underscored that stronger defence and security cooperation between Pakistan and China was an important factor of peace and stability in the region.
25. China recognized Pakistan's sacrifices and efforts in the fight against terrorism. Both sides reaffirmed their commitment to fighting terrorism in all its forms and manifestations.
26. Both sides reiterated that a peaceful and prosperous South Asia is in the common interest of all parties. They emphasized the importance of pursuit of dialogue and resolution of all outstanding disputes to promote regional cooperation and advance the goals of lasting peace, stability and shared prosperity in the region.
27. The Pakistan side briefed the Chinese side on the latest developments on the situation in Jammu & Kashmir, including its concerns, position and pressing issues at the moment. The Chinese side reiterated that the Kashmir issue was a dispute left from history, and should be properly and peacefully resolved based on the UN Charter, relevant Security Council resolutions and bilateral agreements. China opposes any unilateral actions that complicate the situation.
28. On Afghanistan, the two sides agreed that a peaceful, stable, united, safe, and secure Afghanistan is fundamental for prosperity and progress in the region. They expressed satisfaction with the outcome of two Foreign Ministers' meetings of the six neighboring countries on Afghanistan and looked forward to its next meeting to be held in China. They are ready to discuss with Afghanistan the holding of the China-Pakistan-Afghanistan Trilateral Foreign Ministers' Dialogue.
29. The two sides underscored the need to expedite humanitarian aid to Afghanistan and its people to avert the looming crisis and called upon the international community to provide continued and enhanced assistance and support to Afghanistan including through unfreezing of Afghanistan's financial assets. The two sides are ready to discuss with Afghanistan the extension of CPEC to Afghanistan. The Chinese side appreciated Pakistan for hosting the 17th Extraordinary Session of the OIC Council of Foreign Ministers on Afghanistan on 19 December 2021. The two sides agreed to continue their close cooperation on Afghanistan in the future.
30. Both sides expressed satisfaction over the close cooperation at multilateral fora and resolved to further deepen strategic coordination, consultation and communication. They reaffirmed their commitment to the purposes and principles of the UN Charter, and support for multilateralism and win-win cooperation.
31. Prime Minister Imran Khan welcomed and reiterated support for the Global Development Initiative (GDI) proposed by President Xi Jinping, which aims to promote international cooperation and accelerate the implementation of UN 2030 Agenda for Sustainable Development. The two sides reaffirmed their commitment to further strengthening development partnership under the GDI.
32. Prime Minister Imran Khan thanked the leadership and people of China for the warm and generous hospitality accorded to him and expressed his best wishes for China's continued development and prosperity.
33. The two sides signed or concluded a number of agreements / MoUs, covering bilateral cooperation in areas of economic and technical, industry, investment, infrastructure, space, vaccine, digitalization, standardization, disaster management, culture, sports and vocational education.







Full text: Joint Statement Between the People's Republic of China and the Islamic Republic of Pakistan


Full text: Joint Statement Between the People's Republic of China and the Islamic Republic of Pakistan-



www.xinhuanet.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

China recognized Pakistan’s sacrifices and efforts in the fight against terrorism.

The Pakistan side briefed the Chinese side on the latest developments on the situation in Jammu and Kashmir, including its concerns, position and pressing issues at the moment. The Chinese side reiterated that the Kashmir issue is a dispute left from history, and should be properly and peacefully resolved based on the UN Charter, relevant Security Council resolutions and bilateral agreements. China opposes any unilateral actions that complicate the situation.

On Afghanistan, the two sides underscored the need to expedite humanitarian aid to Afghanistan and its people to avert the looming crisis.

Prime Minister Imran Khan thanked the leadership and people of China for the warm and generous hospitality accorded to him and expressed his best wishes for China’s continued development and prosperity.

During the visit, the two sides signed and concluded a number of agreements, covering bilateral cooperation in areas of economic and technical, industry, investment, infrastructure, space, vaccine, digitalization, standardization, disaster management, culture, sports and vocational education.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The commitment was made during Prime Minister Imran Khan’s visit to Beijing from 3 to 6 February 2022 to attend the opening ceremony of the Winter Olympic Games 2022.

During the visit, the Prime Minister held talks with President Xi Jinping, and Premier Li Keqiang. During their interactions, the leaders of the two countries held in-depth exchange of views on the entire spectrum of bilateral relations, as well as, regional situation and international political landscape.

Both sides observed that CPEC was a win-win enterprise and pivotal for regional prosperity and enhanced connectivity. As an open and inclusive initiative, third parties were welcome to benefit from investment opportunities in CPEC SEZs.

The two sides reviewed with satisfaction bilateral cooperation and mutual support after the outbreak of COVID-19 pandemic. Prime Minister Imran Khan thanked Chinese leadership for provision of COVID-19 vaccines to Pakistan which have been a mainstay of national mass vaccination drive.

Both leaders agreed that their mutual support, cooperation and solidarity amidst the COVID-19 pandemic was in keeping with the time-honoured traditions of Pakistan-China friendship and that both sides would continue supporting efforts to overcome the pandemic.


The two sides reaffirmed their resolve to continue and enhance their existing cooperation for developing emergency response systems, public health infrastructure and joint ventures for development of pharmaceutical industry in Pakistan to tackle similar challenges in future.

The two sides noted with satisfaction the record increase in bilateral trade volume in 2021. They agreed to further consolidate and expand bilateral trade relations by fully utilizing the 2nd Phase of Pakistan-China Free Trade Agreement. The Chinese side welcomes more of Pakistan’s high-quality food and agricultural products to the Chinese market.

Welcoming the establishment of Pakistan’s pavilions on Chinese e-commerce platforms, the two sides agreed to further strengthen cooperation in e-commerce, setting up online payment systems and cooperating in logistics, warehousing and customs facilitation.

The two sides noted with satisfaction the successful holding of the 15th Session of Pakistan-China Joint Committee on Economic, Trade, Scientific and Technical Cooperation in December 2021. They agreed to leverage this important mechanism to further enhance overall bilateral economic engagement between the two countries.

The Pakistan side appreciated China’s unrivalled achievement of lifting 770 million people out of absolute poverty and wished the Chinese Government and people greater success in achieving the goals of socialist modernization and national rejuvenation. The Chinese side appreciated Pakistan’s Ehsaas Programme for poverty alleviation and reiterated its resolve to support Pakistan for infrastructure development in several fields including agriculture, education, health, safe drinking water and vocational training.

Both sides noted with satisfaction robust cooperation between Pakistan and China in education sector, and committed to further enhance cooperation between the educational institutions of the two countries. Pakistan side highlighted that China has become a popular education destination. While ensuring safety against COVID-19, China will arrange for Pakistani students to return to China and resume classes in a prudent manner.

Both sides reiterated the importance of people-to-people contacts, tourism cooperation and cultural exchanges for strong bilateral relations. Building on the MoU on Tourism Exchanges and Cooperation signed in November last year, the two sides agreed to celebrate Pakistan-China Year of Tourism Exchanges in 2023 and to establish strong linkages between the tourism promotion agencies and private enterprises of the two countries. 

The two sides agreed to make all possible efforts in support of greater civilizational exchanges between Pakistan and China and further expand cooperation for the conservation and presentation of heritage and artefacts of the two countries. The leaders welcomed the organizing of a Gandhara Art Exhibition at Palace Museum in Beijing in 2022.

Both sides agreed to continue the momentum in defence cooperation at various levels between the armed forces of Pakistan and China. They underscored that stronger defence and security cooperation between Pakistan and China was an important factor of peace and stability in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan Concludes Successful Four Days Visit to China​February 7, 2022

According to Prime Minister Office statement, after concluding his successful China visit, Prime Minister Imran Khan, along with a high-level delegation returned to Pakistan. During his four-day visit, PM Imran Khan held important meetings with top Chinese leadership, the business community, signed several memoranda of understandings (MoUs), and attended the opening ceremony of the Winter Olympics — as a sign of solidarity with Beijing. During his visit, PM Khan met President Xi Jinping at the Great Hall of People. The two leaders reviewed the entire gamut of Pakistan-China bilateral cooperation, while also exchanging views on regional and global issues of mutual interest. PM khan lauded China’s continued support and assistance to Pakistan’s socio-economic development which has greatly benefitted from the high-quality development of the CPEC. In addition, PM Khan also held a meeting with Chinese Premier Li Keqiang, and the two sides reached a high degree of consensus on matters of mutual interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

BEJING, Feb. 7 (APP): Prime Minister, Imran Khan has said that China-Pakistan ties would get stronger and stronger in the future, because of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) which connected Pakistan and China and part of the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) of President Xi Jinping.

“CPEC is not just going to connect us, not just about road connectivity, but about cooperation, industrialization, agriculture and tourism, so the relationship between the two countries will just get closer and stronger,” the prime minister said in an interview with Global Times during his four-day visit to China.

About potential development of the CPEC in current year, PM Khan said that the first phase of CPEC was connectivity. As CPEC moved into the second phase it means special economic industrial zones, agriculture, which is Pakistan’s backbone. The main employer in Pakistan was agriculture.

“We expect China to help us increase our productivity in agriculture, then in information, technology and IT. Technology is the future. We are inviting Chinese companies to come to Special Technology Zones, and operate these technology zones. Apart from that, tourism is going to be the future because of interaction between people of the two countries and the connectivity,” he added.

Responding to a question regarding his expectation for the future of China-Pakistan relations, the PM Khan said that Pakistan and China not only saw each other as iron brothers, but they also thought that China and Pakistan relationship was as high as the Himalayas.

“It’s the people-to-people relationship. When you have people to people relationship, it means governments can come and go, but the relationship will always stay because it’s embedded in the people of the two countries,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## farok84



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Gift of lantern from China.






Two weeks after the inauguration, on January 29, 1970, the Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan, Mr. Chang Tang, presented a beautiful lantern by the Muslim Association of the People's Republic of China to the President of Quaid-e-Azam Mazar Memorial Committee, Major General Pirzada, in a simple ceremony. What.

This beautiful lantern was installed right on top of the replica of Muhammad Ali Jinnah in Mazar. General Pirzada thanked the government and the people of the People's Republic of China for presenting this gift and said that this gift is a four moon to this monument of the father of the nation. Will put it on.

The lantern installed on the shrine of Jinnah starts from a height of 19 feet from the ground and has a total length of 81 feet. The lantern has four parts made in the style of the Buddha stoppa.
The round of the lantern gradually decreases from bottom to top and contains a total of 40 golden lamps. This lantern lit the shrine for 46 years.

Around the year 2016, the Chinese government proposed to Pakistan that they wanted to replace this lantern and install a new lantern in its place.

The government accepted the offer and performed the ritual of installation of this new spectacular lantern at the shrine of founder of Pakistan Muhammad Ali Jinnah on 17 December 2016.

The ceremony was attended by President Mamnoon Hussain, Advisor to the Prime Minister for National Historical and Literary Heritage Division Irfan Siddiqui, Ambassador of China to Pakistan, Mayor of Karachi Wasim Akhtar and Chief Engineer Muhammad Arif of Quaid-e-Azam Mazar Management Board .

The length of this new lantern is 26 meters and weighs 1.2 tonnes. The preparation of this lantern cost Rs 22 crore and more than eight kilograms of gold is used.
It has four circles. The first circle has 16, the second has 10, the third has eight and the fourth has six circles.

This lantern was manufactured in China in a period of four months and 13 Chinese experts assembled it in Karachi in a period of about one and a half months and then installed it in Mazar Quaid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

China to gift new chandelier for Quaid’s mausoleum​Faiza Ilyas
August 6, 2015



















KARACHI:.....: An 80-foot-long magnificent chandelier that has been one of the major attractions at the Mazar-i-Quaid for more than four decades will be replaced within a few months by another decorative light fixture being gifted by the Chinese government.

It emerged on Wednesday when seven technical members from the Beijing Institute of Architectural Design with Wan Zhihua and Tony Yang of the Chinese consulate office visited the mausoleum.

“The four-tier crystal chandelier installed in 1971 was also gifted by China. So our government thought it appropriate to take the Chinese government on board over the replacement of the light fixture,” said Mazar-i-Quaid resident engineer Mohammad Arif.

The old chandelier with bronze rods plated in gold had completed its life and was corroding, though regular cleaning and repairs of the fixture were carried out, he added.

“It’s the second visit of the Chinese team that will stay in Karachi for four days during this trip and finalise details of the fixture’s replacement that includes a three-dimensional survey,” he said.

The visits, he said, followed an agreement signed between the two governments three months back.

“The chandelier and the museum have been running on solar energy for four to five years, helping us save Rs400,000 annually on account of electricity load reduction. Besides, we have also installed lifts for special persons,” he said while pointing out measures taken by the government to improve facilities at the mausoleum.

_Published in Dawn, August 6th, 2015_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan on Sunday said his recent visit to Beijing and bilateral meetings with its leadership had added further strength to the time-tested ties between the two countries and would accelerate the pace of work on the ongoing projects of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

During an interaction with a number of former ambassadors and think-tanks, the prime minister said his recent visit to China was very relevant in connection with the fast-changing global political map.

“The Chinese leadership has appreciated our government’s steps to overcome the Covid-19 pandemic and acknowledged that the economic indicators are positive,” he said, adding it had reaffirmed economic support to Pakistan through specific projects.

Federal ministers and PM’s special assistants were also present during the interaction.

The premier said he had held a meeting with President Xi Jinping after a period of two years since the outbreak of the Covid-19 pandemic.

“These bilateral meetings added further impetus to CPEC projects,” he said. The prime minister also completely dismissed the impression that work on these projects had slowed down.

Referring to the functioning of the Chinese government, PM Imran said when a decision was made, it was implemented, but this was lacking in Pakistan, attributing the problem to differences between the federal and provincial governments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farok84



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Nanchang A-5c, Shenyang F-6, And Chengdu F-7P In Pakistan Air Force Service.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani flag sits at the centre of the closing ceremony of Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PCJCC chief for vigorously tapping Chinese market​February 18, 2022




​LAHORE: Wang Zihai, President Pak China Joint Chamber of Commerce and Industry (PCJCC) said that China was a huge consumer market with increasing buying power, and there was a greater demand of all kinds of Pakistani commodities in China.

Local exporters should vigorously tap the Chinese market by producing high-quality products and establishing good brands, stated by President PCJCCI during a think tank session which is held Wednesday at PCJCCI premises.

He added Pakistan should spare no efforts to further strengthen the Pakistan-China trade relations. He said country’s exports to China increased by 34 percent to 2.33 billion dollars during the fiscal year 2020-2021 (July 1-June 30), as compared to 1.74 billion dollars in the previous fiscal year. Leather, textiles, seafood and agricultural products were among the major products exported to China during the period.

Wang Zihai also added that the traditional friendly relations between Pakistan and China had become more pragmatic and productive with time. A new awareness is seen among the Pakistani exporters, who previously preferred the European, US and other markets. These Pakistani businessmen, with the help from the government, started to see the Chinese market opportunities.

Ehsan Choudhry, Senior Vice President PCJCCI said the Pakistan-China trade volume had shown an upward trajectory over the years. According to official figures from the Ministry of Commerce of Pakistan, in the year 2018 the trade volume between the two countries was 16.4 billion dollars, seeing a jump from 4.8 billion dollars in 2007.

He added the recent upward trend in exports to China was encouraging. Pakistani manufacturers need to understand the Chinese market and should focus on improving the quality and standard of their products to be exported to China to further increase exports.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Serene Air to start Chengdu-Karachi direct flights​February 25, 2022

SOURCE..dailytimes.com.pk




Serene Air ​BEIJING: Pakistani airline Serene Air is set to launch direct flights from Chengdu China to Kalachi soon. The Civil Aviation Administration of China has recently approved the opening of the Chengdu-Kalachi direct flight route.

This route will be a passenger and cargo mixed route. At the beginning of its operation, the passenger air route will be turned into a cargo route to meet the need of international logistics air cargo. And two flights are arranged per week.

Its maiden flight date remains undecided so far, China Economic Net reported on Thursday. Upon this route’s operation, it will strengthen the trade, economic and cultural exchanges between Pakistan and the western region of China.

It is learned that the Chengdu-Kalachi direct flight will cut the travel time to about six hours from 16 hours the fastest time by connecting flights at present.

Chengdu has active communications and exchanges with Pakistan in various areas, including education, trade and culture. The 2021 International Conference on China-Pakistan Cooperation held in Chengdu attracted about 150 participants online and offline, including Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong, Pakistan Ambassador to China, Moin ul Haque, experts and entrepreneurs from China and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

...




.

Chinese Prime Minister Chou En Lai planting tree at Shakarinparian Islamabad 1962..

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## farok84



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.................






..
................

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

..
PM Khan thanks China for providing modern J-10 C fighter jets to Pakistan​March 11, 2022




*While addressing a ceremony in connection with the induction of J-10 C into Pakistan Air Force at Kamra, Prime Minister Imran Khan has termed the induction of modern J-10 C fighter jets as a major addition to the country’s defense system saying it will help address the security imbalance being created in the sub-continent. He also thanked China for providing the modern aircraft to Pakistan in record eight months’ time. *​​*Furthermore, Air Chief Zaheer Ahmed Baber Sidhu, said this induction ceremony is also a testimony to the strong partnership between Pakistan and China. *​

KAMRA: China-made modern fighter aircraft J-10C has formally been inducted into the Pakistan Air force today (Friday).

On the special invitation of the Air Chief, Prime Minister Imran Khan attended the induction ceremony of the modern fighter jet into the PAF.

China will deliver a total of 25 J-10C fighter jets to Pakistan in a major boost to the country’s military capabilities to defend airspace, according to a foreign media report.

The first batch of the combat aircraft, after being tested in Chengdu, has arrived in Pakistan a few days back.

‘No one can cast an evil eye on Pakistan’​Addressing the induction ceremony of J-10C into PAF, PM Imran said that no one could cast an evil eye on Pakistan
Expressing his full confidence in the armed forces, PM Imran said that the nation is confident that if anyone makes an aggressive move against Pakistan, it would be retaliated by the armed forces with full force.

Speaking on the occasion, the prime minister congratulated the nation on the historic occasion of the induction of JC-10 aircraft. He also thanked China to deliver the fighter jets to Pakistan in a short period of eight months.
......

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ghazi52

<>.
China assists Pakistan in achieving long-term economic development, says Shaukat Tarin​
March 12, 2022
APP

LAHORE, Mar 11 (APP): Federal Finance Minister Senator Shaukat Tarin said on Friday that Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) government had introduced various initiatives for inclusive and sustainable economic growth by focusing on empowering youth/ common man, industrial expansion, increased agricultural yield, institutional reforms, increased revenue collection, broadening of tax base, and narrowing down the import-export gap.

He said that during a recent visit to China, Pakistan had asked the Chinese authorities that it wanted support in four major areas, which would lead to speedy socioeconomic growth. “With your (Chinese) support, we have established infrastructure, connectivity and SEZs (Special Economic Zones). Now we want you to help us in populating these SEZs,” the all-weather friend was informed.

“Help us in agricultural development and research; support us in IT sector development as five Special Technology Zones are being established in Pakistan; and the last but not least, it (China) should help maintain trade balance with Pakistan,” he added.

.................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

..
China has granted Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) license to launch services to two more destinations — the northwestern port city of Guangzhou and the ancient imperial capital of Xi’an — in addition to Beijing.
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MultaniGuy

China is a true ally, unlike some western nations.

I never trust western nations.


----------



## ghazi52

..............
China reacts to Indian firing of missile into Pakistan​https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/author/web-desk
Web Desk
14 Mar, 2022






Source: @MFA_China_Twitter.

ISLAMABAD – China has reacted to the Indian mishandling of cruise missile and called for a detailed probe from both sides as Islamabad slammed New Delhi’s ineptitude in a nuclear environment.

Suspicion runs deep between Asian arch-rivals as Beijing on Monday called for a probe in wake of violation of Pakistani airspace and a mechanism to curb such events in the future.

Chinese Foreign Ministry Spokesperson Zhao Lijian said both nuclear-armed states are important countries in South Asia so they share the responsibility to uphold regional security and stability.

“We call on relevant countries to have dialogue and communication as soon as possible and launch a thorough investigation into this incident, strengthen information sharing and establish a notification mechanism in time to prevent the recurrence of such incidents and miscalculations,” the Chinese official said in response to question on a blunder from Indian side.

Beijing responded to the development as the huge blunder raised concerns about the safety of India’s weapons systems.

New Delhi waited for nearly 48 hours to confirm that the accident had happened, while no information was shared with Pakistani officials. With the recent event, the two neighbours are also concerned about the lack of effective security protocols in India.

In its brief statement, the Indian defence ministry said a ‘technical malfunction’ led to the accidental firing of a missile that landed in Pakistan. It also mentioned that a court of inquiry is underway.

Meanwhile, Islamabad had strongly denounced violation of its airspace by Indian projectile. Foreign Office questioned why India failed to share information about the incident shortly and acknowledged the occurrence only after Pakistan announced it, seeking a clarification....
...........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

..............
China’s delivery of J-10CEs to Pakistan reflects iron-clad friendship, says Prof. Cheng Xizhong​
March 14, 2022
APP





​BEIJING, Mar 13 (APP):The official commissioning of China’s new generation main battle aircraft into the Pakistan Air Force is another major milestone in the development of defense cooperation between China and Pakistan, and reflects more the iron-clad friendship between the two brotherly countries, Cheng Xizhong, Visiting Professor of Southwest University of Political Science and Law said on Sunday.

In the point of view of Prof. Cheng, who is also former Defense Attache in South Asian countries, China`s delivery of the J-10CEs to the Pakistan Air Force is of unprecedented significance, which has aroused regional and international attention. He specified that first, the J-10CE, an all-weather, single-engine, single-seat, multirole, fourth-plus generation jet, is the most advanced fighter independently developed by China with both technology and tactics at the leading level in the world.

The decision to share with Pakistan shows China’s high level of trust for Pakistan and is a concrete embodiment of the All-Weather Strategic Cooperative Partnership between China and Pakistan. Prof. Cheng continued that second, China is happy to see that Pakistan not only continuously strengthens its comprehensive national strength by taking the path of sustainable development, but also substantially enhances its military strength through China-Pakistan defense cooperation, which is conducive to establishing strategic balance at the regional level, so as to effectively maintain regional peace and stability.

He said that third, Pakistan`s introduction of the most advanced weaponry such as the J-10CE from China, because China does not attach any conditions, greatly enhances the independent ability of Pakistan’s armed forces. Once these weapons are used in a real war, relevant technologies and spare parts can be effectively guaranteed without being under the control of others. Finally, I would like to say that the delivery of the J-10CEs to the Pakistan Air Force also reflects China’s position of strength and national confidence, he added.

.........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

..

Chinese FM to join OIC Conference as Special Guest​March 16, 2022
nation.com.pk





ISLAMABAD – Pakistan, for the first time, has invited Chinese Foreign Minister Wáng Yì to attend as a special guest the 48th OIC foreign minister conference being held here from March 22 to 23. Mr Wáng Yì would arrive Pakistan on a three-day official visit on March 21. He would also attend the 23rd March Pakistan Day parade. 

The Chinese foreign minister would also speak in one of the OIC sessions. Diplomatic sources confirmed to The Nation that the Chinese FM would witness the special performance of recently provided most modern fighter jets J-10C to Pakistan on 23rd March. During his stay in Islamabad, Wáng Yì would meet Prime Minister Imran Khan, President Arif Alvi and his counterpart Shah Mehmood Qureshi and would review bilateral relations between the two countries. 

The diplomatic sources said CPEC, bilateral relations, issues of regional and international significance would be discussed during his talks with the Pakistani leadership. A substantial economic package for the second phase of CPEC is also expected to be announced by the Chinese foreign minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farok84



Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

----__
Chinese delegation visits RDA​A delegation led by China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC) Chief Executive OfficerChang Chun visited the Rawalpindi Development Authority and held a meeting with its chairman, Tariq Mehmood Murtaza.

The delegation was willing to cooperate in mega projects like the Rawalpindi Ring Road and Leh Nullah Expressway.

Speaking on the occasion, the RDA chairman said longstanding ties between the two countries were based on solid foundation and with the passage of time, their friendship would certainly strengthen.

He said China had given relief assistance to Pakistan in different construction projects such as New Islamabad Airport, China-Pakistan Economic Corridor and the Covid-19 pandemic.

The meeting was informed that concrete steps would be taken to provide modern construction facilities through public-private partnership.

Manager of Marketing Department China State Construction Engineering Corporation Wang Weiwei and retired Brig Nusratullah, former CDA member, were also present on the occasion.

__--

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luosifen

https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202203/1255130.shtml

Pakistanis, Chinese celebrate joys of spring together in Islamabad

By Xinhua Published: Mar 17, 2022 06:37 PM


At the National University of Modern Languages in Islamabad, Syeda Rimsha Ali Shah and her friend Muhammad Irfan have been rehearsing a Chinese pop song to present it in front of Chinese and Pakistani audiences.

"Chinese is my major, but I found the song very difficult. The notes were hard to catch," Shah said after her performance.

The event, which was held Monday, welcomed the spring season through performances of complex Chinese songs and classic dance by students from the university. Pakistani students also performed traditional tea ceremonies for Chinese guests.

For Khadija Hassan, studying Chinese is about learning Chinese culture, not just reading books to understand the language. She started learning about Chinese culture from videos, documentaries and movies in her second semester. She wore hanfu, the traditional dress of China's Han ethnic group, to the event. It took her a lot of preparation to get the clothing just right.

Some in the audience noticed similarities between the cultures of Pakistan and China, including a fondness for tea, a love for vibrant costumes, and welcoming the spring season with joy and celebrations.

"Students take a lot of interest in every Chinese event at the auditorium. The Chinese department is one of the healthiest in the university in terms of the number of students," Syed Nadir Ali, director general of the school, told the Xinhua News Agency at the event.

Pakistan and China are close friends, said Ali, explaining that it was good for ordinary Pakistanis to get a chance to know more about China through the country's cultural diversity.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## farok84



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.-
Chinese foreign minister arrives in Pakistan to attend OIC conference....​
Wang Yì will attend foreign ministers’ conference as a special guest
BR Web Desk....
21 Mar, 2022..




.

*Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi arrived in Pakistan on Monday to attend the 48th Organisation of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) foreign ministers’ conference, Aaj News reported.*

Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi had invited his Chinese counterpart to attend the moot as a special guest, a rare move to accord this opportunity to a leader from a non-OIC country.

The two-day conference will be held from March 22 to 23 in Islamabad.

During his visit, Wang is also expected to attend the Pakistan Day parade, where he will witness a special performance of China-made modern fighter jets J-10C.

The Chinese foreign minister will also meet Prime Minister Imran Khan and President Arif Alvi.

As per _Aaj News_, the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), bilateral relations, and matters pertaining to regional and international significance will be discussed during his talks with the Pakistani leadership.

A substantial economic package for the second phase of CPEC is also expected to be announced by the Chinese foreign minister.

;';';

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
In Islamabad for OIC Summit...



















l"".,:

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.-.-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506671079909171202-.;.;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

,.







*
Pakistan Air Force Chengdu J-10C........ Long Live Pak-China Friendship..*

NATO calls the J10C "Firebird" and is also known as "Vigorous Dragon" manufactured by Chengdu Aircraft Corporation (CAC).. 

It can carry out air-to-air combat including strike missions.
,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,



*Wang Yi, China’s State Councilor and Foreign Minister, met with Prime Minister Imran Khan in Islamabad on the sidelines of the OIC Council of Foreign Ministers’ 48th session. The Prime Minister greeted State Councilor Wang Yi warmly upon his arrival in Pakistan. They reviewed the present state of bilateral relations between Pakistan and China, as well as the growing regional and international situation. The Prime Minister stated that the second phase of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, which is now underway, will support Pakistan’s economic growth efforts by enhancing collaboration in areas such as industrial development, agriculture, and information technology. He also encouraged Chinese investors to take advantage of Pakistan’s outstanding investment possibilities.*​..







President Dr. Arif Alvi and Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi met at Aiwan-e-Sadr and shared views on bilateral cooperation. The President, in welcoming the Chinese Foreign Minister, stated that the two nations’ relations were deep-rooted and improving with each passing year. He claimed that Pakistan and China were “All-Weather Strategic Cooperative Partners” and Pakistan would continue to adhere to the “One China” policy by firmly backing China on all of its major concerns, including Taiwan, Tibet, Hong Kong and the South China Sea. 
.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,
PM Khan expressed his heartfelt condolences to the families of the Chinese plane crash victims.​March 22, 2022..

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan on Monday said Islamabad shares the grief with Beijing after a China Eastern passenger jet carrying 132 people crashed into a mountain in southern China.

The crash caused a large fire shortly after losing contact with air traffic control and dropping thousands of metres in under three minutes.

The Boeing 737-800 flight from the city of Kunming to the southern hub of Guangzhou “lost airborne contact over Wuzhou” in the Guangxi region on Monday afternoon, according to the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC).

The jet was carrying 123 passengers and nine crew members, according to aviation authorities.

“Deeply saddened by the tragic loss of lives in the passenger plane crash in China,” the prime minister said as the disaster prompted an unusually swift public reaction from Chinese President Xi Jinping, who said he was “shocked” and ordered an immediate investigation into its cause.

“We share the grief of our Chinese brothers and sisters and convey our deepest condolences and sympathies with the bereaved families,” PM Imran Khan said.

China Eastern confirmed there had been deaths in the crash, without providing the number of those killed or giving details on whether there were any survivors.

“The company expresses its deep condolences for the passengers and crew members who died in the plane crash,” the airline said in a statement.

Hundreds of firefighters were dispatched to the scene in Teng county near the city of Wuzhou, state media reported, as nearby villagers rushed to help the rescue effort.
.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

;'
China's Foreign Minister and State Councilor Wang Yi who was the chief guest at the 48th OIC Foreign Minister's conference held in Islamabad, called Pakistan his second home.

FM Wang Yi further said that “Facing the profoundly evolving international circumstances and turbulence, China and Pakistan need to strengthen strategic communication, work together to build a closer China-Pakistan community with a shared future, inject stability into regional peace and prosperity.”






-:"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## farok84



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MultaniGuy

ghazi52 said:


> ;'
> China's Foreign Minister and State Councilor Wang Yi who was the chief guest at the 48th OIC Foreign Minister's conference held in Islamabad, called Pakistan his second home.
> 
> FM Wang Yi further said that “Facing the profoundly evolving international circumstances and turbulence, China and Pakistan need to strengthen strategic communication, work together to build a closer China-Pakistan community with a shared future, inject stability into regional peace and prosperity.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 827216
> 
> -:"


China should be given observer status in OIC like Russia and Thailand has.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

MultaniGuy said:


> China should be given observer status in OIC like Russia and Thailand has.



Yes, China definitely deserves........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


> According to a statement from Afghan Foreign Ministry spokesman, Chinese State Councillor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi met with Afghan Foreign Minister Amir Khan Mutqi in Kabul, discussing political and economic ties, including China's Belt and Road Development Program. Walit Chances of China were discussed.
> 
> He praised Afghanistan's involvement in Belt and Road Initiative, said China wants to extend CPEC to Afghanistan....









.,.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MultaniGuy

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .,.,.,.,.,.


Yes Afghanistan should be made part of CPEC since Afghanistan is our backyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

Not sure if there's a better place to put this vlog:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Char

Luosifen said:


> Not sure if there's a better place to put this vlog:



From the video, the Pakistani embassy in China is also very large, known as Little Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.





File photo...

KARACHI: China’s Consul General Li Bijian said on Tuesday Pakistan should reduce imports from the largest Asian economy as the bilateral trade is highly skewed against Islamabad.

At a ceremony to mark the beginning of the local assembling of Chinese home appliances brand Midea, Mr Li said the “heavy imbalance” in the bilateral trade is a “problem” that Islamabad should resolve through import substitution.

“You import more and export less, even though my government in collaboration with your government is trying to narrow down the trade deficit. We want to see balanced trade,” he said.

According to import payments data issued by the central bank, almost one-fourth of the total import bill in 2020-21 originated from China alone. In contrast, China’s share in Pakistan’s export receipts was less than 8pc in the same year.

The Chinese diplomat said the trade situation was “not developing as we wish” despite the free trade agreement that allows Pakistan to export more than 300 items to export to China without tariff.

He praised Midea products, saying the brand is “one of the most popular” ones in China. “It’ll narrow down Pakistan’s trade deficit,” he said.

Tri-Angels Electronics Ltd has imported machinery worth $1 million to assemble Midea’s microwave ovens and water dispensers in Pakistan. Since 2018, it has separately invested $2.3m to assemble products of Hisense Electronics, a Chinese brand that makes LED TV sets besides other items.

Speaking to the press, Tri-Angels Electronics CEO Imran Ghani said the company’s capacity to assemble microwave ovens is 500 units a day. Its capacity for assembling water dispensers is 300 pieces a day.

Pakistanis buy about 500,000 water dispensers every year, with household and corporate segments holding a 50pc market share each. The total market for microwave ovens is 700,000 units a year, he said.

The company began assembling water dispensers last week in Karachi. The assembling of microwave ovens will commence in the second week of April, said Mr Ghani.

In the face of tough competition from local and other Chinese brands operating in the white consumer goods industry, the Tri-Angels Electronics CEO plans to play up “product features and design” while keeping retail prices on a par with existing players.

Mr Ghani claimed to enjoy a 5pc share in the LED TV market that, he says, consists of 1.4m units a year. “We’re growing our market share rapidly. Our average revenue growth has been 30pc a year,” he said.

Going forward, the company plans to export its products to the countries belonging to the South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation bloc. “We’re holding discussions with Midea, which already has buyers in those countries,” he said.

_Published in Dawn, March 30th, 2022_
,.,.,.,.,.,...,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SD 10

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.,.,.
> View attachment 828779
> 
> 
> File photo...
> 
> KARACHI: China’s Consul General Li Bijian said on Tuesday Pakistan should reduce imports from the largest Asian economy as the bilateral trade is highly skewed against Islamabad.
> 
> At a ceremony to mark the beginning of the local assembling of Chinese home appliances brand Midea, Mr Li said the “heavy imbalance” in the bilateral trade is a “problem” that Islamabad should resolve through import substitution.
> 
> “You import more and export less, even though my government in collaboration with your government is trying to narrow down the trade deficit. We want to see balanced trade,” he said.
> 
> According to import payments data issued by the central bank, almost one-fourth of the total import bill in 2020-21 originated from China alone. In contrast, China’s share in Pakistan’s export receipts was less than 8pc in the same year.
> 
> The Chinese diplomat said the trade situation was “not developing as we wish” despite the free trade agreement that allows Pakistan to export more than 300 items to export to China without tariff.
> 
> He praised Midea products, saying the brand is “one of the most popular” ones in China. “It’ll narrow down Pakistan’s trade deficit,” he said.
> 
> Tri-Angels Electronics Ltd has imported machinery worth $1 million to assemble Midea’s microwave ovens and water dispensers in Pakistan. Since 2018, it has separately invested $2.3m to assemble products of Hisense Electronics, a Chinese brand that makes LED TV sets besides other items.
> 
> Speaking to the press, Tri-Angels Electronics CEO Imran Ghani said the company’s capacity to assemble microwave ovens is 500 units a day. Its capacity for assembling water dispensers is 300 pieces a day.
> 
> Pakistanis buy about 500,000 water dispensers every year, with household and corporate segments holding a 50pc market share each. The total market for microwave ovens is 700,000 units a year, he said.
> 
> The company began assembling water dispensers last week in Karachi. The assembling of microwave ovens will commence in the second week of April, said Mr Ghani.
> 
> In the face of tough competition from local and other Chinese brands operating in the white consumer goods industry, the Tri-Angels Electronics CEO plans to play up “product features and design” while keeping retail prices on a par with existing players.
> 
> Mr Ghani claimed to enjoy a 5pc share in the LED TV market that, he says, consists of 1.4m units a year. “We’re growing our market share rapidly. Our average revenue growth has been 30pc a year,” he said.
> 
> Going forward, the company plans to export its products to the countries belonging to the South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation bloc. “We’re holding discussions with Midea, which already has buyers in those countries,” he said.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, March 30th, 2022_
> ,.,.,.,.,.,...,.,.,.


when Chinese wants to see Pakistan standing up on its feet but Pakistanis don't! What a time ! SHAME ON US!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
China, Pakistan to expand defense cooperation: Chinese Defense Spokesperson​April 1, 2022
Radio Pakistan





​China says Chinese and Pakistani militaries stand ready to expand practical cooperation in various fields to a new level and inject a new impetus into the all-weather strategic cooperative partnership between the two countries.

Spokesperson for China’s Ministry of National Defense, said at a press conference in Beijing, said that the military-to-military relations, serving as the mainstay of the China-Pakistan friendship, have played an important role in the development of bilateral relations for a long time.

The Spokesperson emphasized that China and Pakistan are all-weather strategic cooperative partners, true friends and iron brothers that share weal and woe. China is willing to work with Pakistan to accelerate the construction of a closer China-Pakistan community of shared destiny in the new era.

He said that the two militaries have achieved fruitful results in fields such as high-level visits, joint training and exercises, anti-epidemic cooperation and equipment technology, constantly enriching the connotation of bilateral strategic cooperation. said.
,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
The Karakoram Highway (KKH) has now been ranked among the 15 most beautiful roads in the world for its scenic beauty. In its categorization, Wikicampers, a website providing tourist services in different parts of the world, called the KKH an “ideal setting for the most dizzying road trip.”

“Let’s gain altitude again by taking the second highest asphalt road in the world,” the website said explaining the features of the road.

The KKH connects China to Pakistan while crossing the Karakoram mountain range and running alongside certain peaks over 7,000 meters in height.

The highway is around 1,300KM long and extends from Hasan Abdal to the Khunjrab Pass in Gilgit-Baltistan, where it crosses into China.

In its documentary, BBC had also called the KKH one of the highest paved roads on earth which were major trade routes between Pakistan and China. It also said the road was completely developed, smooth, and safe.
,.,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,
China has given its nod of approval to Pakistan for the rollover of all commercial loans, according to the Minister for Foreign Affairs, Shah Mehmood Qureshi.

In a video message on Twitter, the minister confirmed China’s decision on its revolving facility for Pakistan and stated that procedural stipulations in this regard were being furnished by the concerned authorities and will be finalized soon.
Also, China is willing to bridge the supply of diesel to Pakistan in the face of the expected shortfalls that the country could face, he said.

Earlier, Pakistan had asked China to defer the payment of its existing loans worth $10.735 billion and provide an additional loan of $10 billion as a deposit fund. These included the rollover of safe deposits of $4 billion and commercial loans of $6.7 billion upon maturity, and a tentative currency swap arrangement beyond $15 billion, among other arrangements....







,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farok84



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,





Pakistan Air Force Nanchang A-5c Fantan From No # 16 Squadron " Black Panthers".
3W-121...
One Of The Tough Machine In Pakistan Air Force History
.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
*SOME FAMOUS CHINESE RESTAURANTS OF OLD KARACHI...*


HONG KONG RESTAURANT, Victoria Road (Now Abdullah Haroon Road), opp Jabees Hotel. Saddar, Karachi.
ABC CHINESE RESTAURANT, Elphinstone Street (Now Zaibunnisa Street) Karachi
SOUTH CHINA CAFE, Clarke Street (now Shahrah-e-Iraq, close to Paradise Cinema, Karachi)
CAFE CANTON, Inverarity Road close to Zafar Marbles, Karachi
KOWLOON CHINESE RESTAURAN, Allama Iqbal Road, Karachi.
MING COURT, Stadium Commercial Area, Khadda Market, Karachi
YUAN TUNG Off Tariq Road, PECHS, Karachi
IMPERIAL COURT, PECHS near Jheel Park, Karachi
CHINA TOWN, Clifton, Karachi.

Courtesy: Amin H. Karim
















































,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.
Pakistan’s first all-steel radial truck/bus tire plant, Service Long March Tyres Pvt Ltd, kicked off production recently under #China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
President of Pakistan Dr. Arif Alvi inaugurated SLM tire factory in Nooriabad, Karachi, and was satisfied with the growing investment in Pakistan. 

The factory has been set up with the joint efforts of Pakistani and Chinese investors cofounded by China’s Chaoyang Long March Tyre Co Ltd (CLMT) and Pakistan’s Service Industries Ltd.

The $250 million project mainly produces all-steel radial tires for trucks and buses, aiming to tap the robust demand of the transportation market.....





,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen




----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,.
Pakistan and China to Collaborate for Realignment of Karakoram Highway....

Pakistan and China have agreed to conduct a feasibility study and detailed design for the realignment of the 250-km-long Karakoram Highway (KKH) from Thakot to Raikot. 

China has agreed to a Government-to-Government (G-to-G) venture and to partially fund the feasibility study and detailed design of the KKH, which is being relocated for the construction of the Pattan, Dasu, and Diamer Basha dams on River Indus, an official source .






,.,.,.,.


----------



## Luosifen




----------



## ghazi52

Latest activities at Gwadar Sea Port ...

Gwadar has commenced its foremost LPG (Liquefied Petroleum Gas) Terminal.

The new provision was officially initiated by the Chinese Counsel General in Karachi, Li Bijian.
Functioning began with the advent of the Gas Carrier Gas Esco, transporting 3,900 tonnes of LPG on a voyage from Sohar in Oman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,
*Promising future of CPEC construction*

2018 is an election year for Pakistan, when there was a concern at home and abroad about whether Pakistan’s attitude towards CPEC would change due to the change of government. Around the same time, there were some international opinions questioning CPEC, saying that a large amount of Chinese loans might plunge Pakistan into debt crisis. 

However, facts over the past years have proved that the determination to build CPEC has not been shaken by the change of government in Pakistan and the debt crisis theory has been in tatters. In promoting the CPEC construction, China has always followed the principles of consultation, contribution and shared benefits, and given top priority to Pakistan’s economic development and the vital interests of the Pakistanis. 

Based on Pakistan’s future economic and social development priorities and people’s needs, the future development path and cooperation direction of CPEC will be determined through consultation, with priority given to accelerating cooperation in industries, parks and agriculture, creating jobs, and improving people’s living standards.
.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,..
*Clear priorities of CPEC cooperation*

As the CPEC construction is advancing, Pakistan’s energy problem has been lessened significantly, and the improvement in transportation infrastructure has laid a foundation for the industrial upgrading of Pakistan. Industrial cooperation will be the focus of the CPEC construction and development in the next stage, which will inject new impetus into the sustainable development of CPEC.

Imran Khan noted that CPEC offers a “golden opportunity” for Pakistan to revitalize its economy and achieve development. The fundamental reason is that CPEC can significantly enhance the overall competitiveness of Pakistan. 

In terms of China–Pakistan industrial cooperation, China should, on the one hand, focus on China–Pakistan industrial parks to enhance their industrial capacity and economic strength. On the other hand, China should encourage Chinese enterprises to take an active part in Pakistan’s existing and mature industrial parks and mobilize Pakistan’s national capital. 

With “Made in Pakistan” as a breakthrough point, China will help accelerate the development of Pakistan’s local industries, and promote the export and import substitution of high value-added products, so as to make Pakistan’s existing parks to grow stronger.

Cooperation in agriculture will be deepened. Seventy percent of Pakistan’s population lives in rural areas, dependent on land. China’s advanced agricultural technology and farming equipment will improve the agricultural production efficiency of Pakistan and increase the added value of agricultural products, so as to lift the farmers out of poverty. 

Given the dilemma of high inflation, currency devaluation and insufficient foreign exchange reserves in Pakistan in recent years, the development of agriculture will also help Pakistan to increase foreign exchange income and realize international balance of payment.

The second Textile Expo was held in Lahore, Pakistan from April 11 to 14, 2019. Pakistan’s textile industry accounts for 60% of the country’s total exports, and Pakistan is one of the few countries in the world with a complete textile industry chain. The expo means a good opportunity for the development of Pakistani textile enterprises. 

Additionally, the second Gwadar Expo was successfully held on March 28 and 29, 2019. It attracted more than 200 exhibitors from China and Pakistan, and cooperation agreements were signed in shipping logistics, agriculture, animal husbandry, Muslim food processing and so on.

The new Pakistani government attaches great importance to the development of people’s livelihood and aims to shape Pakistan into a welfare state. CPEC, consistent with the local situation, has particularly given priority to benefiting the people. 

Energy projects have been completed to meet the needs of approximately 8.6 million households. 

The primary schools and China–Pakistan medical centers near Gwadar have improved the education and medical conditions of the local people. 

In the future, the two countries are expected to sign a series of agreements covering areas related to people’s living standards, including education, health, agriculture, water for irrigation, poverty alleviation and human resources development. Hospitals have been set up in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Balochistan, and vocational and technical training colleges have been established throughout Pakistan.
.....


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,..,.
Prime Minister Shahbaz Sharif visits the Chinese Embassy in Islamabad.






Meeting, condolence and condolence with Pang Chunxue, the Governor of China.
Prime Minister Shahbaz Sharif also wrote a special condolence message for Chinese President Xi Jinping.
Prime Minister Shahbaz Sharif expressed sorrow and sorrow over the death of Chinese citizens in a van blast in Jamia Karachi.
The whole Pakistani nation is in a state of shock and grief over the brutal attack on their 'Iron Brothers': Prime Minister Shahbaz Sharif
Whole of Pakistan expresses heartfelt sympathy and regret with the Chinese government, people and affected families.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,
Chairman PTI Imran Khan Arrives at Chinese embassy Special meeting with the Charge d'Affaires of the Chinese Embassy in Pakistan. Expressing deep sorrow and grief over the death of Chinese teachers as a result of terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fitpOsitive

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,,
> Chairman PTI Imran Khan Arrives at Chinese embassy Special meeting with the Charge d'Affaires of the Chinese Embassy in Pakistan. Expressing deep sorrow and grief over the death of Chinese teachers as a result of terrorism.
> 
> View attachment 839075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 839076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 839077


A big chunk of Kashmir is now a part of ladakh. India thinks its a good move. But if China moves, breaks ladakh away, not only India will disintegrate very soon, but also a permanent pain in the region will be neutralised. West will have no other regional partner against China then.
Current attack on China in Pakistan is a red line crossing by India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,






*President Dr Arif Alvi on Saturday visited the Chinese embassy to offer condolences over the loss of lives of Chinese nationals in the recent terrorist attack in Karachi.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Eid party at a Project in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524567135879528449

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

China gave one of their best jet to Pakistan....   

J-10C ,

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
4


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crimson Blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525903083926179849

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Flight of falcon

Crimson Blue said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525903083926179849




yes I heard some instructors will leave and virtual classes will be held.


----------



## Crimson Blue

This journalist has pretty good reputation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526094353512505345

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## fatman17

Yes China 🇨🇳 is with Pakistan 🇵🇰 but it is very angry right ✅️ now towards Pakistan for not providing security to its citizens living and working in Pakistan. Nearly 3000 Chinese have already gone back to China

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## WotTen

fatman17 said:


> Yes China 🇨🇳 is with Pakistan 🇵🇰 but it is very angry right ✅️ now towards Pakistan for not providing security to its citizens living and working in Pakistan. Nearly 3000 Chinese have already gone back to China



It's only a matter of time before China takes its J-10 back. Never trust your advanced technology to a country where the rulers and establishment are focused on buying Texas ranches and London apartments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## fatman17

WotTen said:


> It's only a matter of time before China takes its J-10 back. Never trust your advanced technology to a country where the rulers and establishment are focused on buying Texas ranches and London apartments.


That might not happen but I do agree with you


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> China gave one of their best jet to Pakistan....
> 
> J-10C ,
> 
> View attachment 843782



If they cutoff part supplies and any future deals.... These will be flying coffins soon.

Why should China arm and make an alliance with an unreliable American slave?


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MultaniGuy

Yes, I hope China develops Pakistan's manufacturing industry.

China needs to help develop Pakistan's economy, so we can do more things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## python-000

fatman17 said:


> Yes China 🇨🇳 is with Pakistan 🇵🇰 but it is very angry right ✅️ now towards Pakistan for not providing security to its citizens living and working in Pakistan. Nearly 3000 Chinese have already gone back to China


This all happend just because of this imprted PDM slaves govt...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

MultaniGuy said:


> Yes, I hope *pakistan* develops Pakistan's manufacturing industry.
> 
> *Pakistan* needs to develop Pakistan's economy, so we can do more things.


*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

python-000 said:


> This all happend just because of this imprted PDM slaves govt...


On top of that abolishing CPEC authority. The Chinese companies are very upset. There is complete work stoppage.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Luosifen

Pakistani and other international students helping teach English to rural Chinese children.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,
ISLAMABAD: The first meeting of the steering committee on the Pak-China Business and Investment Forum will be held in Islamabad next month, the Board of Investment (BoI) announced on Monday.

Leading companies from the two countries will participate in the event and sign several memoranda of understanding and joint ventures, bringing in substantial foreign direct investment.

In this regard, the BoI and the All Pakistan Chinese Enterprise Association convened a meeting of the Pak-China Business and Investment Forum in Islamabad and finalised the modalities and programme for the first steering committee meeting.

The Pak-China Business and Investment Forum was launched in January this year and was praised by President Xi Jinping in a Pakistan-China joint statement in February.

_Published in Dawn, May 31st, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

http://en.ce.cn/Insight/202205/30/t20220530_37693365.shtml



by Wang Kai

ISLAMABAD, May 30 (China Economic Net) - "We are working in collaboration with Prof. Dr. Zhang Lixin of Northwest A&F University, China, to explore the effectiveness of nano-nutrients such as nano-biochar and liquid formulations containing a variety of nano-nutrients to improve the productivity of different potential crops such as wheat, maize, and several summer and winter vegetables”, Prof. Dr. Muhammad Ashraf, Honorary Chairman of Pak-China biohealth cooperation project, Ex-Chairman of Pakistan Science Foundation, and Vice-Chancellor of the University of Lahore shared with China Economic Net (CEN) in an interview.

“In doing so, we hope to meet the challenges of food insecurity, especially under the backdrop of climate change”, he added.







Currently, water shortage and temperature extremities are affecting crop production and quality in Pakistan. During the initial phase of the experimentation under the cooperation project, researchers conducted a trial to maximize plant water use efficiency through various mulching. Together with the nano-biochar application. “This benefited the crop water use efficiency to a great extent and increased productivity to signify large-scale applications”, Prof. Dr. Muhammad Ashraf told CEN. 

“Stress-tolerant crops (heat and drought-tolerant cultivars) together with water-saving technologies like mulching, drip irrigation, etc. will help combat the climate challenges”, Prof. Dr. Muhammad Ashraf recommends. 
According to him, significant progress has been made over the past decade, and numerous stress-tolerant cultivars/genotypes of economically important and edible crops have been identified. 

In the next step, the workgroup of the cooperation project will apply organic nanomaterials to various field crops, including wheat, maize, rice, cotton, and sugarcane. 

"The experiments of organic nanomaterials application will be performed in the fields of local farmers, which is the ultimate objective of this collaborative research project between Pakistan and China to promote agriculture and revolutionize state-of-the-art production technologies”, informed Prof. Dr. Muhammad Ashraf. 

Compared with chemical fertilizers, nano-fertilizers that contain nanoparticles with sizes ranging from 1 to 100 nm have been introduced since the former releases nutrients slowly in the medium and has higher nutrient use efficiency. Nano-fertilizers have also been widely reported as promoters of the growth and yield of crops under stressful environments. 

Thus, the primary objective of Pakistan-China nanotech cooperation is to assess the real-time influence of nanomaterials, particularly of organic nature (nano-biochar and nano-nutrients) if they could promote the growth of potential crops. 

“These are value-added nanomaterials manufactured from waste biomass and possess an immense potential to improve crop production”, introduced Prof. Dr. Muhammad Ashraf, “very limited studies have been performed to investigate the practical application of such nanomaterials, so they are potentially ideal candidates to provide essential nutrients to plants with minimum disturbance to the environment”.
So far, the efficacy of both nano-biochar and nano-nutrients has been compared with some potential nano-fertilizers, including zinc and iron oxide nanomaterials.






Application of mulch and nano-biochar on growth and yield of cabbage 

As a way forward, tests will be conducted on i) the potential of both nano-biochar and nano-nutrients on winter and summer vegetables as well as wheat and maize, ii) comparing the relative effectiveness of different nano-materials on these crops to establish an understanding of the effectiveness of these novel nanomaterials in terms of crop growth improvement and to disseminate this valuable information to the local and international community as well as researchers.






Application of nano-biochar and nano-nutrients on growth and yield of peas 

“Another key aspect of this joint research collaboration is to promote Bio-health agriculture in China and Pakistan, which focuses on natural ways of improving pre-existing agricultural systems without using synthetic inputs,” Prof. Dr. Muhammad Ashraf said. It is also a sustainable way to conserve soil water contents and organic matter for sustainable use of agricultural inputs.

The Pak-China Biohealth Agriculture Demonstration Park was inaugurated last year. The concept of “Biohealth Agriculture” (BHA) was put forward by Professor Zhang Lixin of Northwest A&F University in 2017 at the first International Symposium on the Belt and Road Bio-health. It refers to a modern way of agricultural production that employs advanced biotechnology and processes and can be applied to crop cultivation, livestock farming, rural tourism, farm produce, etc. 

“On the one hand, both students, the local community, and farmers will be acquainted with novel ways to improve crop production while simultaneously reducing synthetic chemical fertilizer inputs, which are injurious to the health of all organisms including humans and animals. On the other, biohealth agriculture model generated through our research can be safely and effectively employed by other countries”, Prof. Dr. Muhammad Ashraf concluded. 


（Editor:Wang Su）

​







China, Pakistan to strengthen cooperation on disaster risk reduction


Cui Peng making a field visit along Karakoram Highway in Pakistan. [Photo provided to China Economi




www.gwadarpro.pk



China, Pakistan to strengthen cooperation on disaster risk reduction​ 
By Yuan Xiaona | China Economic Net Jun 2, 2022







Cui Peng making a field visit along Karakoram Highway in Pakistan. [Photo provided to China Economic Net]
CHENGDU, June 3 (China Economic Net) – China and Pakistan should strengthen cooperation on natural disasters prevention and mitigation to build a China-Pakistan community with a shared future, said Cui Peng, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, in an exclusive interview in May.
According to _Climate Change 2022: Impacts, Adaptation & Vulnerability_, an UN report released in February, human-induced climate change is causing dangerous and widespread disruption in nature and affecting the lives of billions of people around the world, despite efforts to reduce the risks. 
“Building a beautiful homeland is a common dream for mankind. In face of climate change, disaster prevention and mitigation and other global issues, no country can manage alone or stand aloof. Only through joint efforts can we address them in a scientific way,” said Cui, who is also the Director-General of China-Pakistan Joint Research Centre on Earth Sciences (CPJRC).
According to Cui, the annual frequency of extreme weather and major natural disasters caused by global climate change is about 320 times on average in the past four decades. Similar situation prevails in Pakistan.
Unusual heatwave has been striking Pakistan from March to May 2022, it is most likely by human-caused climate change, a rapid analysis finds. The peak temperatures reached 51C in March.
On top of heatwaves, less rain fall and rising temperature, is forest fire.
Since the start of May, Balochistan province has been engulfed in ever growing forest fire. China and Iran both assisted Pakistan in putting out the blaze.
*Establishing China-Pak cooperation mechanism*




Cui Peng attends the China-Pakistan High-level Webinar on Earth Sciences Cooperation on March 18, 2021. [Photo provided to China Economic Net]
As an expert on disaster risk reduction, Cui shared his opinion with China Economic Net on China-Pak cooperation in this regard.
Cui called to establish a China-Pak cooperation mechanism on disaster information sharing and cooperation in disaster prevention and mitigation, to facilitate bilateral collaboration.
With reference to international practices on investments, the two nations should accelerate establishing a disaster risk assessment and prevention mechanism for major projects under the framework of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), to guard against and defuse major investment and engineering disaster risks.
Cui advised to advance the compilation of the disaster prevention and mitigation action plan under CPEC for closer people-to-people bonds and the building of China-Pakistan community with a shared future.
In terms of disaster prevention and mitigation cooperation, Cui advanced the application of the new generation “space-sky-ground” stereoscopic monitoring technology by using satellites, UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicle) and ground-based real-time monitors in disaster identification and monitoring.
Cui thought it is necessary to strengthen disaster monitoring cooperation and carry forward the building of a monitoring network applicable to multiple disasters including earthquake, sleet and snowstorms, geohazards, flood and tsunami, to improve the monitoring and early warning capacity.
China and Pakistan could conduct regular disaster risk assessment of the key areas along CPEC in order to guarantee the people’s livelihood and major projects’ construction. 
Cui encouraged various government departments and organizations to launch talents training program on disaster prevention and mitigation, and youth exchanges and cooperation plans under CPEC.
Cui hoped to train professionals on disaster prevention and mitigation for Pakistan by special program of international students, skill training on disaster prevention and mitigation, international cooperation program and talents exchanges program. 
*Efforts and contributions to CPEC and people



*
Cui Peng making a field trip along Karakoram Highway in Pakistan. [Photo provided to China Economic Net]
“As a scientific researcher, it is my responsibility and obligation to make efforts to mitigate and/or reduce the damage to nation and people’s safety and property,” Cui said.
Cui has been doing scientific research for almost 40 years at Institute of Mountain Hazards and Environment (IMHE), Chinese Academy of Sciences.
He is dedicated to mountain hazards (specializing in debris flow and landslide), disaster risk reduction, water and soil conservation and fluvial geomorphology.
Cui insists that scientific researchers on geological disasters should make field trips to get the first-hand data as the direct scientific basis for creating better methods and technologies on disaster prevention and mitigation.
“After investigating many disaster events, I was shocked by their damages to the safety of life and property, and the environment, which hardened my resolve to engage in debris flow and landslide research and disaster prevention and mitigation,” said Cui.
Cui has been to many geological disaster sites home and abroad in the past over 30 years.
His dedication and love to disaster risk reduction also makes great contributions to the construction of CPEC and brings benefits to the Pakistani sisters and brothers. 
Professor Asif Khan from University of Peshawar and Cui led a team to investigate geological hazards along Karakoram Highway (KKH) in 2006.
Since then, IMHE and the Pakistani national scientific research institutes have persistently carried out cooperation on disaster prevention and mitigation for the renovation and expansion project of KKH.
On 4 January 2010, a massive landslide occurred at Attabad Village in Hunza of northern Pakistan, which created a barrier lake.
Part of KKH, about 24 kilometers, was submerged by the Attabad barrier lake, which almost cut off the commerce and trade route between China and Pakistan. 
To help the contractor of KKH make emergency response program, IMHE set up a team with Cui as the leader to make field trip and make a scientific analysis about the barrier lake.




Cui Peng (2nd R), leads an expert team and makes a field visit along the renovation and expansion project of Karakoram Highway on March 31, 2010. [Photo provided to China Economic Net]
Cui and his team’s analysis report was highly appraised by the contractor of KKH. Their further mountain hazard risk assessment and prevention program was adopted by the contractor of KKH.
The project was constructed successfully and it opened to traffic three years ahead of the original plan, which also boosted the increase of bilateral trade volume.
“It’s our duty to indeed mitigate and reduce disasters for people. The work can make closer people-to-people ties and conforms to the ides of a community with a shared future for mankind,” Cui said.
With such a calling, Cui takes the whole world in view.
Under the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI), Cui wants to build an international scientific platform to help countries and regions involved effectively respond the natural disaster and safeguard people’s livelihood.
Among them, Pakistan caught Cui’s attention as it is prone to all kinds of natural disasters.
Amid the construction of CPEC, Cui, along with IMHE, has initiated the building of an international platform on disaster risk reduction, to draw global scientists to solve problems and safeguard people. 
The Pakistani Higher Education Commission (HEC) and the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) jointly launched China-Pakistan Joint Research Centre on Earth Sciences (CPJRC) in 2019. 
CPJRC focuses on the two nations’ scientific research and education cooperation on natural disasters, ecological environment, resources exploration, and regional sustainable development for the construction of CPEC. 




Cui Peng (2nd R), an expert on disaster prevention and mitigation, leads a team to make a field visit along Karakoram Highway. [Photo provided to China Economic Net]
CPJRC has finished a comprehensive natural disaster survey of CPEC since its inception.
Together with the Pakistani parties, CPJRC has collected data that are used for research on socio-economic development and resources and environment. 
In terms of marine geology, the Chinese and the Pakistani scientists have jointly established the Makran Trench 3D model for seismogenic structure model and seismic slip model.
These research results could provide scientific proof for preventing the earthquake and tsunami risk for Pakistan’s southern coastal regions and Gwadar port. 
CPJRC has assessed the risk of landslide and debris flow disaster in the northern mountainous region of Pakistan.
This can support the site choice for major projects in the future. 
CPJRC has compiled and released _the Atlas of Silk Road Disaster Risk_ and _Glance at Silk Road Disaster Risk_, two natural disaster risk assessment reports, which can serve countries and regions along BRI.
In addition, CPJRC has established the CPEC Information system and data sharing platform for resources, environment ecology and disaster, which could directly serve the construction of CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

5 best places to get Chinese hot pot in Pakistan | The Express Tribune


Are you trying to find something new to satiate your taste buds? Chinese hot pot might be what you’re looking for.




tribune.com.pk





Are you trying to find something new to satiate your taste buds? Chinese hot pot might be what you’re looking for.

Entertainment Desk June 05, 2022

      






Are you tired of fast food and trying to find something new to satiate your taste buds? Chinese hot pot might just be what you’re looking for. A hot, simmering pot of broth with plates of meat, seafood, noodles, and vegetables ready to be cooked in it. Hot pot is quickly becoming a country-wide favorite. Although a bit on the pricier side, the experience is totally worth the hype. And here are some must-visit places to get Chinese hot pot in Pakistan.
*Wang Wang*




Wang Wang is where it all started. Known as the most famous hot pot place in Karachi, Wang Wang is located at Tauheed commercial, Khayaban-e-Sehar, Phase 6. The restaurant’s rooftop setting compliments the wide assortment of hot pot ingredients and condiments you can choose from. On days when you don’t feel like going out to eat, Wang Wang does home deliveries too and all you need to do is call and ask for availability. The eatery is open between 5 PM to 11 PM and with an extremely diverse menu, this hot pot place caters to all kinds of palettes.
*Totoro*




Totoro is a hot pot place that has quickly gained a lot of popularity since its opening in January 2022. Located in Springs Store, Bukhari branch, Totoro is a reservations-only hot pot restaurant with over fifty different items to choose from in their menu. From chicken to beef rib-eye and crab sticks, Totoro delivers an authentic Chinese dining experience, delivering consistent taste using premium products.
*Hot Pot Karachi*
Hot Pot Karachi is known for its generous serving sizes and an ambiance that will make you never want to leave. Located on the rooftop of Nuplex DHA, Hot Pot Karachi gives you the perfect view of the city as you devour their fresh ingredients, warm, soulful broth, and the best customer service you will find in the city. The restaurant opens at 6:30 PM and serves its last batch of customers at midnight with consistent hospitality and taste.
*Novu*




Located in Gulberg, Lahore, Novu has only recently started serving hot pot to cater to a more diverse customer base. Aside from the restaurant’s standard menu, you can choose to make your own meal with a pot of bubbling broth and ingredients such as chicken, prawns, ramen, chili oil, and even dumplings with fillings of your own choice. All you need to do is wait for 5 to 10 minutes for the magic to happen before you start devouring your delicious meal.
*Cocochan*




Known to be one of the most famous pan-Asian restaurants in Karachi, Cocochan is a favourite for all seasons. The restaurant started offering a hot pot night on Tuesdays at their Tipu Sultan and Boat Basin outlets and since they were a huge hit, Cocochan now has hot pot nights every alternate Tuesdays. With Burmese and Schezwan broths to choose from, protein such as beef, chicken, and prawns, and a wide variety of fresh vegetables, noodles, and sauces, the restaurant has put its own successful spin on the latest food trend in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luosifen

Pakistan to follow China for positive role of women: Industries Minister


ISLAMABAD, Jun 6 (Gwadar Pro)- Federal Minister for Industries and Production Syed Murtaza Mahmood s




gwadarpro.pk





By Shafqat Ali | Gwadar Pro Jun 6, 2022

ISLAMABAD, Jun 6 (Gwadar Pro)- Federal Minister for Industries and Production Syed Murtaza Mahmood said on Sunday afternoon that Pakistan, like China, will encourage women to play a positive role in society.
He announced that the government would provide relief to the industrial sector, especially women entrepreneurs in the federal budget.
Talking to a delegation led by Riffat Malik – Vice President of Federation of Pakistan Chamber of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI), he urged women entrepreneurs to play their due role in boosting economic activities for achieving sustainable economic growth and social prosperity in the country.
Mahmood cited the example of China where women had played role in every sector for the development of the country. “We will follow China in this regard,” he added.
The minister further said that the private sector was the catalyst for economic growth and the government would facilitate them in promoting business activities which would help in reviving the economy.
“We intend to take the country forward by ensuring sustainable economic growth”, he maintained, adding that Pakistan needed a big increase in exports to meet its economic challenges and reduce pressure on its foreign exchange reserves.
He urged the business community, especially women entrepreneurs to play their role in the economic development of the country as the government was working hard for an economic turnaround, and rupee stability against the dollar.
Mahmood stressed the need for productivity enhancement and competitiveness of SMEs in the local and global market to achieve sustainable development in Pakistan.
“The federal budget will be a business-friendly budget”, he said, adding that the government would take solid initiatives to utilize the potential of women entrepreneurs through relevant organizations so that women entrepreneurs could excel in their relevant fields.
Speaking on the occasion, Riffat Malik, said that women have been playing a pivotal role in the growth of the export-oriented industries and all other sectors of the national economy. She urged the government to support them to help encourage entrepreneurship among women entrepreneurs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Luosifen

Belt and Road Online Arts Festival to offer Pakistani youth platform to show talent


LANZHOU, Jun 8 (China Economic Net)-The 2022 Belt and Road Online Arts Festival was launched both o




gwadarpro.pk





Belt and Road Online Arts Festival to offer Pakistani youth platform to show talent​
By Wang Kai | China Economic Net Jun 8, 2022





LANZHOU, Jun 8 (China Economic Net)-The 2022 Belt and Road Online Arts Festival was launched both online and offline recently at the Northwest Minzu University, China, providing a platform for Pakistani youth to showcase their talent.
To participate in the event, youth in Pakistan and other countries can prepare music or dancing videos and share them on designated channels that will be announced soon. Selected videos will be broadcast on mainstream international and Chinese media platforms.
The event, under the “100 Sister Schools Initiative”, is hosted by Gansu Provincial People’s Association for Friendship with Foreign Countries and the Education Department of Gansu Province, organized by Northwest Minzu University, China and co-organized by the Gansu Association of 100 Sister Schools Initiative and Gansu UNESCO Association.




100 Sister Schools Initiative Belt and Road Online Arts Festival 2022 launching ceremony [Photo from website of the People’s Government of Gansu Province]
“The 100 Sister Schools Initiative opens an avenue for people-to-people exchanges by enabling the middle and primary schools in partner countries to connect and communicate with one another”, said Liu Xiaolin, Vice President of Gansu Provincial People’s Association for Friendship with Foreign Countries, on the launching ceremony.
A number of representatives of institutions in the United Kingdom, France, Switzerland, Belgium, Belarus, Chile, Poland, Pakistan, Thailand, Maldives, Uzbekistan, etc. felicitated the launching of the event via video. “I hope Pakistani youth can have a better understanding towards Gansu Province through this event”, said Ma Bin, President of China-Pak Educational Center and Chairman of Overseas Chinese Association of Pakistan in his video message.
Ms. Wang Junyi from Gansu Provincial People’s Association for Friendship with Foreign Countries told reporter of China Economic Net (CEN) that in the past two years, 100 Sister Schools Initiative art exbitions were held to promote cultural exchanges.
“In the previous sessions, we collect drawings or photographic works. Among the over 500 pieces of work from 15 countries, many works from Pakistan were selected as outstanding ones. This time, we expand the forms from graphic arts to videos”, she said.
Gansu Province has been enhancing trade, economic, and agricultural relations with Pakistan. At the end of last year, Lanzhou City, the capital of the province, and Jiuquan City formed sister ties with Quetta and Faisalabad respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Pakistani Federal Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal said on Saturday afternoon that China was generously supporting Pakistan in the education sector.

Addressing the Paigham-e-Pakistan (message of Pakistan) conference here, he maintained that the government had increased the higher education budget by 68% under the Public Sector Development Program (PSDP).

Iqbal said China had played a big role in promoting the education sector in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

I am entirely disappointed with China and it's posture toward Pakistan. Despite all the big talk of mountains and ocean depths the harsh truth is China barely treats Pakistan as ally. Considering the amount of flak Pakistan takes for siding with China the benefits are actually peanuts.

USA provided far, far greater help to Pakistan in the 1950s-1960s days of US-Pak bromance. As is usual Pakistan sold itself too cheap.


----------



## MultaniGuy

Indus Pakistan said:


> I am entirely disappointed with China and it's posture toward Pakistan. Despite all the big talk of mountains and ocean depths the harsh truth is China barely treats Pakistan as ally. Considering the amount of flak Pakistan takes for siding with China the benefits are actually peanuts.
> 
> USA provided far, far greater help to Pakistan in the 1950s-1960s days of US-Pak bromance. As is usual Pakistan sold itself too cheap.


That was because of USSR.

You actually think USA gave a damn for Pakistan or Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

MultaniGuy said:


> You actually think USA gave a damn for Pakistan or Muslims.


Is your question with referance to Pakistan or Muslims? Because te two are quite separate. A Pakistan is that sovereign geography on the Indus Basin whereas Muslims are a followers of a faith found on every continent on earth. It could be a Negro in Bronx with a name like Mohammed Elijah, a white gora Bosnian with a name like Akmet Bacic or a Chinka eyed Malay etc.

But do note i don't think I said anything about USA giving a 'damn'? I made a statement of fact and not statement implying about caring, lovin or whatever.


----------



## imranyounus

Nothing is free till 2010 China needed some friends so they paid for it. 
But now they do not need friends but partners. 

Just like a gang war they are now building an international gang to challenge USA. 

Pakistan should understand that playing a bridge between East and west is not required anymore. Pretty soon you will have to choose. 
Time is very short we have already made a blunder and if we didn't correct it now it will be too late.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
According to the Economic Survey 2021-22, the Pakistani government considers CPEC as a long-term development project as it has the potential to serve as a corridor with multiple doors connecting China with Central Asia, Middle East, Africa and Europe.

The Survey 2021-22 also revealed that Pakistan and China have successfully launched 56 projects under CPEC a flagship and most actively implemented project of the BRI. Out of these projects, 26 projects worth approximately US$17 billion have been completed so far and 30 projects worth US$8.5 billion are under construction. 

Moreover, about 36 projects having an estimated cost of US$28.4 billion were also under different stages of negotiations for inclusion in the CPEC framework.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Luosifen

Photography book released by Sino-Pak scholars


ISLAMABAD, Jun. 15 (Gwadar Pro) - In June 2022, "Beyond the Karakoram: A Collection of Photographic




gwadarpro.pk





By Fazal Gilani | Gwadar Pro Jun 15, 2022








ISLAMABAD, Jun. 15 (Gwadar Pro) - In June 2022, "Beyond the Karakoram: A Collection of Photographic Dialogues between Chinese and Pakistani Scholars" is published.
The book is co-authored by researcher Jin Qiang from the Intercultural Communication Research Center of Hebei University, China and Assistant Professor Muhammad Arif from the School of Social Sciences & Humanity at the National University of Science and Technology, Pakistan.
This book represents the deep cultural connection of the Sino-Pakistan friendly relationship. It is also a testimony to the connection between the people's hearts and cultures of China and Pakistan since the "Belt and Road" initiative was proposed, authors stated.
The book is a collection of Photographic Dialogues under two main parts from which Part 1 is based on Photographs from Pakistan and the second part consists of Chinese photographs.
The book tells its readers cultural stories chapters wise of natural scenarios, architecture and sculptures, people, food, restaurants, fruits, mosques, street views, shops, arts festivals, and both countries’ unique cultural aspects in a pictorial way as photographic dialogue.
668 photos have been selected from a total of 10,000 photo collection by both authors.
This book also has some text of dialogue which concentrates on people’s observations and unique insights on various aspects of both countries.
The book is available in both Chinese and English versions with some important content added to the book in Urdu as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
5


----------



## Luosifen

undefined


undefined




gwadarpro.pk




By China Economic Net | Gwadar Pro Jun 20, 2022







Chinese medical staff visit a Pakistani patient in his ward on June 2, 2022 at the Zhongnan Hospital of Wuhan University, China. [Photo provided to China Economic Net]
WUHAN, June 20 (China Economic Net) – “Thank you so much! Chinese doctors and nurses are so nice. Your efforts mean a lot to my family,” said Muhammad Arshad, the father of a Pakistani patient at Zhongnan Hospital of Wuhan University (ZNWU).
Arshad is a teacher of a university in Islamabad, Pakistan. His son, 6-year-old Arshad Jr. was diagnosed with brainstem tumor at the beginning of 2022.
Arshad was deeply worried about it as Pakistani doctors were uncertain about taking operation for his son. As a father, Arshad wants to do everything he can to save his child.
Arshad had studied and got his doctoral degree on cognitive science at Tsinghua University, China. So Arshad has many Chinese friends.
Two friends recommended professor Chen Jincao, a top expert on neurosurgery and also chief physician of ZNWU. Arshad soon decided to take his son and wife to Wuhan China, putting his hope in professor Chen.
After the quarantine due to COVID-19, Arshad Jr. was admitted to ZNWU on May 11, 2022. 
Soon, Professor Chen called for a consultation with experts from about ten departments including Pediatrics, oncology and chemoradiotherapy Department to discuss the best treatment plan for Arshad Jr. 
However, the test results of Arshad Jr. was not very good.
“The tumor has invaded 80 percent of brainstem, which is rare,” said Professor Chen. “It means the following surgery will be difficult and it also presents a tough challenge to the medical team,” Chen added.
On knowing the situation, Arshad said, “Professor Chen, I trust you completely. Just go ahead. I support the team’s decision.”
Professor Chen and his teammates expressed that they would spare no pains to treat this little patient and try to fulfill the trust of Arshad and his wife.
On May 17, Professor Chen and his teammates took a “three in one” surgery for Arshad Jr., which consisted of brainstem lesion resection, decompressive craniectomy and lateral ventricle intraperitoneal shunt.
“The ‘three in one’ surgery lasted for six hours. It not only gets the expected goal but also lays a foundation for the following treatment,” said Xu Chengshi, an associate chief physician of neurosurgery department, and a member of the medical team for Arshad Jr. 
After the operation, Arshad Jr. was treated in the ICU for seven days. Later, his situation was better, and then he was transferred to the general ward. 
His parents were very appreciated for that. His father said, “It proved that my decision to take the surgery in China made several months ago was very correct.” 
“It is our bounden duty to cure patients by our professional knowledge and skill.
Besides, we hope to show our sincere care and bring warmth to our Batie (Pakistani iron brothers),” said Xu.
Xu told China Economic Net (CEN) their team made special efforts to take good care of Arshad Jr.
On one hand, Arshad Jr. was also put in a single ward to facilitate their living here. A nursing team with English speaking nurses was arranged for better communications with Arshad Jr. and his parents.
On the other hand, ZNWU and Professor Chen’s team made a partial remission of fees for Malik Jr.
On June 2, Professor Chen, Xu and Hu Qin, the nursing supervisor came to the ward of Arshad Jr. and presented traditional Chinese rice-pudding, sachet and toys to them.
Arshad Jr. greeted them with a wave. When the toy was put before Arshad Jr., excitement was shining in this little boy’s eyes.
Professor Chen said Arshad Jr.’s situation is getting better and encouraged the boy to continue to bravely beat the disease.
Xu told CEN that Arshad Jr. would be discharged from hospital in July 2022.
“We are willing to serve more patients including people from countries and regions involved in the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI), for the building of a community with a shared future for all mankind,” said Xu.




Professor Chen Jincao (2nd L), Xu Chengshi(1st L), Hu Qin, the nursing supervisor and a nurse presenting traditional Chinese rice-pudding, sachet and toys to a Pakistani patient and his parents on June 2, 2022 at the Zhongnan Hospital of Wuhan University, China. [Photo provided to China Economic Net]

Window of Pakistani Culture to settle down in Anhui China​ 
By China Economic Net | Gwadar Pro Jun 20, 2022







Pakistani Ambassador to China Moin ul Haque (middle) attends a signing ceremony to set up a Window of Pakistani Culture in Bengbu, Anhui province, China on June 15, 2022. [Photo provided to China Economic Net] 
BEIJING, June 20 (China Economic Net)- Pakistan and China will strengthen cultural communication and exchanges with the establishment of a Window of Pakistani Culture in Anhui China.
Moin ul Haque, the Pakistani Ambassador to China, Zheng Chuanxin, Secretary General of Taihu World Cultural Forum (TWCF) and Zhang Jian, General Manager of property management of Bengbu Ancient Dwelling Expo Park signed a MOU at the Embassy of Pakistan in Beijing on June 15, 2022. 
The Window of Pakistani Culture will present the various products and colorful culture of Pakistan to the Chinese, including carpet, jewelry, dupatta, salt light and handicrafts. 
Addressing the ceremony, Yan Zhaozhu, President and Founder of TWCF, expressed that China and Pakistan are all-weather strategic cooperative partners and friends sharing weal and woe. The settling down of Window of Pakistani Culture at China Bengbu Ancient Dwelling Expo Park demonstrates the civilization dialogue between China and Pakistan.
“It will also help strengthen the understanding and friendship of Chinese and Pakistani and lift people-to-people exchanges to a new level,” said Yan. 
Haque hopes the Window of Pakistani Culture will play as a bridge between Chinese and Pakistani cultures and contribute to strengthening China-Pakistan friendship.
According to Haque, the Embassy of Pakistan in Beijing plans to organize a series of events this year to promote Pakistan’s culture and history in China.




The Embassy of Pakistan in Beijing, Taihu World Cultural Forum and Anhui Bengbu Ancient Dwelling Expo Park sign a MOU to set up a Window of Pakistani Culture in Bengbu, Anhui province, China on June 15, 2022. [Photo provided to China Economic Net]









Window of Pakistani Culture to settle down in Anhui China


Pakistani Ambassador to China Moin ul Haque (middle) attends a signing ceremony to set up a Window




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

Luosifen said:


> undefined
> 
> 
> undefined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gwadarpro.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By China Economic Net | Gwadar Pro Jun 20, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese medical staff visit a Pakistani patient in his ward on June 2, 2022 at the Zhongnan Hospital of Wuhan University, China. [Photo provided to China Economic Net]
> WUHAN, June 20 (China Economic Net) – “Thank you so much! Chinese doctors and nurses are so nice. Your efforts mean a lot to my family,” said Muhammad Arshad, the father of a Pakistani patient at Zhongnan Hospital of Wuhan University (ZNWU).
> Arshad is a teacher of a university in Islamabad, Pakistan. His son, 6-year-old Arshad Jr. was diagnosed with brainstem tumor at the beginning of 2022.
> Arshad was deeply worried about it as Pakistani doctors were uncertain about taking operation for his son. As a father, Arshad wants to do everything he can to save his child.
> Arshad had studied and got his doctoral degree on cognitive science at Tsinghua University, China. So Arshad has many Chinese friends.
> Two friends recommended professor Chen Jincao, a top expert on neurosurgery and also chief physician of ZNWU. Arshad soon decided to take his son and wife to Wuhan China, putting his hope in professor Chen.
> After the quarantine due to COVID-19, Arshad Jr. was admitted to ZNWU on May 11, 2022.
> Soon, Professor Chen called for a consultation with experts from about ten departments including Pediatrics, oncology and chemoradiotherapy Department to discuss the best treatment plan for Arshad Jr.
> However, the test results of Arshad Jr. was not very good.
> “The tumor has invaded 80 percent of brainstem, which is rare,” said Professor Chen. “It means the following surgery will be difficult and it also presents a tough challenge to the medical team,” Chen added.
> On knowing the situation, Arshad said, “Professor Chen, I trust you completely. Just go ahead. I support the team’s decision.”
> Professor Chen and his teammates expressed that they would spare no pains to treat this little patient and try to fulfill the trust of Arshad and his wife.
> On May 17, Professor Chen and his teammates took a “three in one” surgery for Arshad Jr., which consisted of brainstem lesion resection, decompressive craniectomy and lateral ventricle intraperitoneal shunt.
> “The ‘three in one’ surgery lasted for six hours. It not only gets the expected goal but also lays a foundation for the following treatment,” said Xu Chengshi, an associate chief physician of neurosurgery department, and a member of the medical team for Arshad Jr.
> After the operation, Arshad Jr. was treated in the ICU for seven days. Later, his situation was better, and then he was transferred to the general ward.
> His parents were very appreciated for that. His father said, “It proved that my decision to take the surgery in China made several months ago was very correct.”
> “It is our bounden duty to cure patients by our professional knowledge and skill.
> Besides, we hope to show our sincere care and bring warmth to our Batie (Pakistani iron brothers),” said Xu.
> Xu told China Economic Net (CEN) their team made special efforts to take good care of Arshad Jr.
> On one hand, Arshad Jr. was also put in a single ward to facilitate their living here. A nursing team with English speaking nurses was arranged for better communications with Arshad Jr. and his parents.
> On the other hand, ZNWU and Professor Chen’s team made a partial remission of fees for Malik Jr.
> On June 2, Professor Chen, Xu and Hu Qin, the nursing supervisor came to the ward of Arshad Jr. and presented traditional Chinese rice-pudding, sachet and toys to them.
> Arshad Jr. greeted them with a wave. When the toy was put before Arshad Jr., excitement was shining in this little boy’s eyes.
> Professor Chen said Arshad Jr.’s situation is getting better and encouraged the boy to continue to bravely beat the disease.
> Xu told CEN that Arshad Jr. would be discharged from hospital in July 2022.
> “We are willing to serve more patients including people from countries and regions involved in the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI), for the building of a community with a shared future for all mankind,” said Xu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Chen Jincao (2nd L), Xu Chengshi(1st L), Hu Qin, the nursing supervisor and a nurse presenting traditional Chinese rice-pudding, sachet and toys to a Pakistani patient and his parents on June 2, 2022 at the Zhongnan Hospital of Wuhan University, China. [Photo provided to China Economic Net]
> 
> Window of Pakistani Culture to settle down in Anhui China​
> By China Economic Net | Gwadar Pro Jun 20, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani Ambassador to China Moin ul Haque (middle) attends a signing ceremony to set up a Window of Pakistani Culture in Bengbu, Anhui province, China on June 15, 2022. [Photo provided to China Economic Net]
> BEIJING, June 20 (China Economic Net)- Pakistan and China will strengthen cultural communication and exchanges with the establishment of a Window of Pakistani Culture in Anhui China.
> Moin ul Haque, the Pakistani Ambassador to China, Zheng Chuanxin, Secretary General of Taihu World Cultural Forum (TWCF) and Zhang Jian, General Manager of property management of Bengbu Ancient Dwelling Expo Park signed a MOU at the Embassy of Pakistan in Beijing on June 15, 2022.
> The Window of Pakistani Culture will present the various products and colorful culture of Pakistan to the Chinese, including carpet, jewelry, dupatta, salt light and handicrafts.
> Addressing the ceremony, Yan Zhaozhu, President and Founder of TWCF, expressed that China and Pakistan are all-weather strategic cooperative partners and friends sharing weal and woe. The settling down of Window of Pakistani Culture at China Bengbu Ancient Dwelling Expo Park demonstrates the civilization dialogue between China and Pakistan.
> “It will also help strengthen the understanding and friendship of Chinese and Pakistani and lift people-to-people exchanges to a new level,” said Yan.
> Haque hopes the Window of Pakistani Culture will play as a bridge between Chinese and Pakistani cultures and contribute to strengthening China-Pakistan friendship.
> According to Haque, the Embassy of Pakistan in Beijing plans to organize a series of events this year to promote Pakistan’s culture and history in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Embassy of Pakistan in Beijing, Taihu World Cultural Forum and Anhui Bengbu Ancient Dwelling Expo Park sign a MOU to set up a Window of Pakistani Culture in Bengbu, Anhui province, China on June 15, 2022. [Photo provided to China Economic Net]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Window of Pakistani Culture to settle down in Anhui China
> 
> 
> Pakistani Ambassador to China Moin ul Haque (middle) attends a signing ceremony to set up a Window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gwadarpro.pk


a good initiative. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luosifen

China's Kuaishou showcases Pakistan's culture, products to enhance bilateral cooperation


BEIJING, Jun. 23 (Gwadar Pro)-Pakistan’s culture and famous products were highlighted on the famous




gwadarpro.pk





China's Kuaishou showcases Pakistan's culture, products to enhance bilateral cooperation​ 
By Zafar Hussain | Gwadar Pro Jun 23, 2022



BEIJING, Jun. 23 (Gwadar Pro)-Pakistan’s culture and famous products were highlighted on the famous Chinese online platform Kuaishou on Tuesday to enhance bilateral cooperation in all aspects.
Pakistani Ambassador to China Moin ul Haque paid a visit to Kuaishou Headquarters in Beijing. He was received by Mr. Liu Zhen, Vice President, and Ms. Yin Lu, Director of International Relations.
The Ambassador was briefed on Kuaishou's presence in Pakistan with the name of Snack Video, which has over 7 million viewers. The Ambassador was invited to participate in their "Ambassador's Live Streaming" Program to showcase Pakistan's culture, products, and domestic places. Later the Ambassador was given a tour of the facilities at Kuaishou Headquarters including state-of-the-art live streaming studios.
Kuaishou is a popular social media platform in China with a strong e-commerce business as well. The Ambassador's account on Kuaishou has over 110,000 followers and promotional content of the Pakistani Embassy is seen by millions of viewers in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luosifen

Anti-epidemic materials donated to Pakistan at Khunjerab Pass


A batch of epidemic prevention supplies is donated to Gilgit-Baltistan on June 17, 2022, at the Khu




gwadarpro.pk





Anti-epidemic materials donated to Pakistan at Khunjerab Pass​
By Yuan Xiaona | China Economic Net Jun 24, 2022







A batch of epidemic prevention supplies is donated to Gilgit-Baltistan on June 17, 2022, at the Khunjerab Pass, China's highest border checkpoint.[Photo provided to China Economic Net]
URUMQI, June 24 (China Economic Net) – A batch of epidemic prevention supplies was donated to Gilgit-Baltistan on June 17, 2022, at the Khunjerab Pass, China's highest border checkpoint.
These supplies consist of about 170 boxes of medical protective clothing and masks, worth 300,000 yuan.
They are donated by the Foreign Affairs Office of Kashgar, Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, China.
It aims to support Pakistan to strengthen the prevention and control of COVID-19 at the border and facilitate resumption of work and production on two sides of border.
This donation is to implement the specific measures of the consensus reached by Kashgar China and Gilgit-Baltistan Pakistan on a video conference held on May 30, 2022, said Gao Fei, the Chinese liaison man of the Joint Prevention and Control Mechanism of China-Pakistan border ports.
Gao added the donation would demonstrate the iron friendship between China and Pakistan and their determination to work together to overcome difficulties and promote bilateral development by cooperation.
Khunjerab Pass has been open since April 1, 2022.









Pakistan would enhance cultural cooperation and strengthen Pakistan Pavilion on Douyin: Pak envoy


BEIJING, June 24 (China Economic Net) - Pakistani Ambassador to China Moin ul Haque said that Pakist




gwadarpro.pk





Pakistan would enhance cultural cooperation and strengthen Pakistan Pavilion on Douyin: Pak envoy​
By Zafar Hussain | China Economic Net Jun 24, 2022



BEIJING, June 24 (China Economic Net) - Pakistani Ambassador to China Moin ul Haque said that Pakistan would enhance cultural cooperation and strengthen Pakistan Pavilion on Douyin for promoting Pakistani products in the Chinese market.
Ambassador Moin ul Haque paid a visit to ByteDance. He was received by the Department of China Public Affairs and Strategy of ByteDance.
The Ambassador was briefed on the business operations of ByteDance and its various products such as Douyin. ByteDance team acknowledged the active presence of the Pakistani Embassy Beijing on its various social media platforms. Later, the ambassador was given a tour of the various facilities of ByteDance.
During the interaction, the ambassador praised the tremendous growth of ByteDance in the short span of a decade. He discussed ways and means to expand cultural cooperation and promote Pakistani products in the Chinese markets on Douyin.
ByteDance is a technology company with a strong presence in e-commerce and social media. The Pakistani Embassy in China’s account on Douyin has over 100,000 followers and the promotional content of the Embassy is seen by millions of viewers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
$2.3bn Chinese loan credited to SBP account, says Miftah​Dawn.com 
June 24, 2022 -







Finance Minister Miftah Ismail addresses a press conference. — DawnNewsTV

Finance Minister Miftah Ismail said on Friday that a loan of $2.3 billion from a Chinese consortium of banks had been credited to the central bank's account.
"I am pleased to announce that Chinese consortium loan of RMB 15bn (roughly $2.3bn) has been credited into State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) account today, increasing our foreign exchange reserves," he said on Twitter.

According to the central bank, its liquid foreign reserves stood at $14.21bn as of June 17, up from $8.99bn on June 10.

The statement comes two days after Ismail had announced that Chinese banks had signed a loan agreement with Pakistan. He had also thanked the Chinese government for facilitating the transaction.

Foreign Minister Bilawal Bhutto-Zardari had also expressed his gratitude to the Chinese leadership. "The people of Pakistan are grateful for the continued support of our all-weather friends," he had said.

Since February, Pakistan has been seeking a rollover of loans expiring very shortly to support the fast-depleting foreign exchange reserves of the SBP.

Former finance minister Shaukat Tarin and incumbent minister Ismail have repeatedly been claiming that an agreement had been reached for a loan rollover, but this did not materialise as Islamabad remained held up to divergent interests of big powers — China and the United States — in the face of the Russia-Ukraine war.

During the February visit of former prime minister Imran Khan to China, Pakistan sought about a $20bn support package. This included a $4bn debt rollover, an extension in currency swap from the existing $4.5bn to $10bn and $5.5bn in additional financial support.

China had since rolled over about $2bn some two months ago but the remaining items were swept under the carpet.

On June 10, Islamabad had again requested China for a $2bn debt rollover. In a recent public appearance, Ismail said the government had received a letter from the Chinese government for a loan rollover, but the signing of the agreement with the relevant banks took time to materialise.

Interestingly, the budget books for the 2022-23 fiscal year had missed reporting about $7bn-9bn worth of Chinese and International Monetary Fund (IMF) loans. The minister had conceded in his post-budget news conference that underreporting of these loans was a mistake that would be rectified.

Once taken into account, foreign economic assistance to Pakistan during the next fiscal year is estimated to be around $24bn. Two Chinese SAFE deposit loans of $1bn each are maturing within this month and the next.

China also rolled over $2bn in SAFE deposit loans in March. These loans are mostly secured to shore up foreign exchange reserves, budget support and project financing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luosifen

CPEC Belongs to Pakistan: Chinese CG Zhao Shiren


Zhao Shireen, Consul General China visited Pakistan China Joint Chamber of Commerce and Industry (PC




gwadarpro.pk





CPEC Belongs to Pakistan: Chinese CG Zhao Shiren​ 
By Staff Reporter | CPECInfo Jun 28, 2022



Zhao Shireen, Consul General China visited Pakistan China Joint Chamber of Commerce and Industry (PCJCCI) yesterday. Ehsan Choudhry, Senior Vice President PCJCCI, Sarfaraz Butt, Vice President PCJCCI, Salahuddin Hanif, Secretary General PCJCCI welcomed him along with other executive members of PCJCCI.
The visit was followed by a press conference which was attended by many top notch businessmen from China and Pakistan which includes Tan Zidiong, CEO Norinco Intl Alen, Representative, Chen Hui Company, Sew, Representative Miniso Pakistan, Zhang Hin Ping, Representative, Lahore Overseas Chinese Association, Li Huaxin, General Manager, Xinjiang Jinghua Seed, Khalid Raffique Choudhry, EC Member PCJCCI, Moazam Ghurki, CEO Intute PVT Ltd, Daud Ahmed, EC Member PCJCCI, Zaki Aijaz, CEO Roshan Packages.
Zhao Shireen Counsel General of China appreciated the working of PCJCCI related to regional connectivity and bilateral trade. He also praised various initiatives of chamber which includes; Pak China Knowledge Portal, China-Way magazine, Chinese language courses and Pak China Technology Gateway. He apprised that we stand with Pakistan at this hour of crisis and economic instability.
He also said that China’s foreign policy is crystal clear and unbiased; we do not interfere in other country’s economic and foreign affairs around the world nor do we want to see interference by other foreign powers in to China’s. We assure our fullest mutual support and help for Pakistan without any discrimination or biasedness for any political party.
Upon questioning about CPEC he said that Pakistan is the owner of all the CPEC projects and we are here to facilitate them in all aspects. The trade, investment, business between two nations could be much better if we work with unity and harmony. So here I will raise my motto; “Let’s work together; let’s grow together”.
Ehsan Choudhry, Senior Vice President PCJCCI said while his welcome address that China has emerged as second largest economy of the world and International experts are envisaging a far bigger role for China on the economic horizon of the world. The way China managed the global financial crisis is commendable and an example of hard work for all of us.
Wang Zihai, President PCJCCI also joined the press conference through zoom and he said that Pakistan China Joint Chamber of Commerce and Industry is resolute to serve as a model chamber and a vibrant platform for promoting mutual investment and friendship between Pakistan and China. Our objective is to adopt an innovative stratagem to promote trade and development not only between Pakistan and China but also over the entire region in order to ensure future stability, security and prosperity for all of us.
Sarfaraz Butt, Vice President PCJCCI and Salahuddin Hanif, Secretary General thanked the Consul General China for his precious time and said that we are endeavouring to build a better and prosperous future of Pakistan with the cooperation of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Pakistan confers Hilal-e-Pakistan to Chinese transport minister in Beijing


BEIJING, June 29 (China Economic Net) - Pakistani Ambassador to China, Moin ul Haque, on behalf of t




gwadarpro.pk





Pakistan confers Hilal-e-Pakistan to Chinese transport minister in Beijing​ 
By Zafar Hussain | China Economic Net Jun 29, 2022



BEIJING, June 29 (China Economic Net) - Pakistani Ambassador to China, Moin ul Haque, on behalf of the President of Pakistan, conferred Pakistan’s civil award ‘_Hilal-e-Pakistan’ _upon Mr. Li Xiaopeng, Minister of Transport of China, at a special investiture ceremony held on June 28 at the Embassy of Pakistan, Beijing.
Speaking at the occasion, Ambassador Moin ul Haque paid a rich tribute to Minister Li Xiaopeng for his endeavours for strengthening Pakistan-China friendship and his role for completion of important road connectivity projects in Pakistan. The Ambassador highlighted that CPEC was a central pillar of Pakistan’s socio-economic development vision and the two countries would ensure its smooth and steady implementation as envisaged by their leadership.
“Roads and bridges connect cities with shorter distances and help many isolated people living in far-flung areas. His role as the Minister of Transport of China is connecting the hearts and minds of people of Pakistan and China,” the Ambassador mentioned.
Minister Li Xiaopeng is an ardent advocate of China-Pakistan friendship and spearheaded implementation of several transport infrastructure projects in Pakistan under the framework of CPEC.
In his remarks, Mr. Li Xiaopeng expressed his gratitude to the government and people of Pakistan for the conferment of civil award. He underlined that as All-weather Strategic Cooperative Partner and Iron Brother, China would continue to support key transport projects under CPEC in Pakistan contributing to the overall progress and development of the country. He also underscored the support of his ministry to meet Pakistan’s essential needs for the up-gradation of its transport infrastructure network.
“We are always working together to advance practical cooperation in transport and other areas of highway with Pakistan,” he added.
The event was attended by the senior officials of Chinese Ministry of Transport, representatives of media organizations and officers of Pakistani Embassy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Inauguration ceremony of KKH..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Old road...KKH
The ancient Karakoram Highway between Chilas and Raikot..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Pakistan invites Chinese firms to invest in renewable energy sector​
Chinese delegation interested in energy projects, especially wind corridor in Thatta
BR Web Desk
30 Jun, 2022

*Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif on Thursday invited Chinese companies to invest in the country’s renewable energy sector, especially in solar power.*

The PM expressed these views while talking to a delegation of Chinese state-owned company NORINCO that had called on him in Islamabad, according to a statement.

The delegation was led by vice-president NORINCO International Wang Xiaobing and CEO NORINCO International (Pakistan), Li Chen.

The prime minister also appreciated the company for its role in the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train project, which he said is facilitating hundreds of thousands of commuters in Lahore daily.

He recalled that it was for the first time that open bidding took place in a Government to Government (G2G) project i.e. Lahore Orange Line. He stated that negotiations were held with the lowest bidder, leading to a saving of $600 million, adding that it was a milestone in the development history of Pakistan.

The NORINCO delegation showed keen interest in investing in the wide spectrum of renewable energy projects in Pakistan, especially the wind corridor in Thatta for where a 100 MW wind power project has been proposed.

As per Pakistan’s latest power generation mix, non-renewable energy sources account for over 70% of power generation in the month of May.

The remaining is made up of renewable sources of energy, with hydroelectric power leading the way with 24% of the power generation, whereas wind accounts for 5%, while solar power contributed only 1% to country’s energy needs, with a generation of only 90kWh last month.

NORINCO also highlighted fibre optic along railway lines, copper and iron ore mining at proven reserves, and infrastructure development in big cities as key investment opportunities.

The Prime Minister said Pakistan is open to investment and will facilitate the process. He stated deepening China-Pakistan economic cooperation is critical to Pakistan’s socio-economic uplift, while highlighting the significance of CPEC as transformational project for the mutual benefit and development of both the friendly countries.

Meanwhile, Member of the Politburo of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of China (CPC) and Director of the Central Commission on Foreign Affairs of the CPC Yang Jiechi arrived on a two-day visit to Pakistan on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Luosifen

More Pakistani students to return to China for studies


ISLAMABAD, Jul.8(Gwadar Pro) - Following the return of the first batch of Pakistani students to Chin




gwadarpro.pk





More Pakistani students to return to China for studies​ 
By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Jul 8, 2022



ISLAMABAD, Jul.8(Gwadar Pro) - Following the return of the first batch of Pakistani students to China, the Higher Education Commission (HEC) has started registering “remaining students” who wish to resume their on-campus in China.
The first batch of 90 Pakistani students studying in Chinese universities returned to China via a special chartered flight on June 19-20. They were stranded in Pakistan due to COVID-19.
Now HEC has advised the remaining students to register their information at the commission website. The students have been advised to fill in correct, reliable, and accurate information until July 21, 2022.
“The information will be shared with the Chinese authorities for further procedure and verification of the submitted information,” according to the statement.
The students are asked to provide information about their province and city of residence in Pakistan, degree/course, degree/course start and completion dates, scholarship name, university/institutions in China, and their date of arrival in Pakistan. They will also provide information about why they are joining their institutions. The students will also provide complete data about Covid-19 vaccination and booster doses. Those who have taken Sinopharm, Sinovac, Cansino-Bio, Sputnik, or AstraZeneca vaccines are eligible to travel to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=883587256377679

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Luosifen

Pakistanis celebrating Eid in Lanzhou, China


LANZHOU, July 11 (China Economic Net) - Lanzhou is a land of ancient silk roads and the capital ci




gwadarpro.pk



​Pakistanis celebrating Eid in Lanzhou, China​ 
By Zafar Hussain | China Economic Net Jul 11, 2022



LANZHOU, July 11 (China Economic Net) - Lanzhou is a land of ancient silk roads and the capital city of Gansu province, northwest China where many Pakistanis and foreigners are studying and running business.
Pakistani researchers (Dr. Sufyan Javed, Dr. Adnan Akram, Dr. Kamran Malik, Dr. Akram, Dr. Athar Khaliq, and Saamat Ali Saghar) who are serving at Lanzhou University, shared their Eid celebration experience and story with China Economic Net (CEN).
They told CEN that their experience might be very useful for those Muslim people who have doubts about coming to China and for those people who are afraid of leaving home and being all alone in another country.
Dr. Sufyan Javed noted, “Today is Eid al-Adha here in China and it is our first experience of animal sacrifice (Qurbani) in China”. Eid al-Adha or Festival of Sacrifice is a major religious festival celebrated by Muslims across the world. Muslims observe this day to reminisce the Sunnah of Prophet Ibrahim's willingness to sacrifice his son, Ismail, for the sake of God.
"We woke up in the early morning and wore traditional dress to offer Eid prayer and went to Masjid. Then, we went to sacrificed animals designated place Xiaoxihu (a local Muslim area of Lanzhou) to purchase the goat for sacrifice. After that, we broughtsacrificed goat meat to our community and distributed a major portion to the Pakistani Muslim students of Lanzhou University, China. Then, we cooked a lot of Pakistani food and we savoured them until our stomachs could not stretch anymore", he stated.


Pakistani researchers in Lanzhou University, China celebrate Eid this year [Photo provided to CEN]
Dr. Athar Khaliq and Saamat Ali Saghar said that in the evening, they went to a beautiful, historical, and natural place Zhongshan Qiao (a famous bridge on the Yellow River). “We enjoyed the fresh air, boating, and walking on the bank of the Yellow River. At night we came back to our apartments”, he said.
They further said that Eid day in China is a great one although they are thousands of miles away from home. “It’s all because of wonderful friends. Long live Pak-China friendship”, some of them exclaimed.
"We are expected to share our food with the less fortunate. Traditionally, meat is divided into three equal parts: one for home; one for family, friends, and neighbours; and one for the poor. Another important thing is that we are expected to make donations to charity to mark the festival. Every time we arrange a grand lunch and dinner on the first day of the festival and exchange gifts with each other. I try to visit all my friends around and wish them Eid greetings", Dr. Adnan Akram added.
Dr. Kamran Malik said that the second and third day of the festival is also busy with different activities like eating together, spending time, and going out to play with friends here at Lanzhou University and outside the campus.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maula Jatt

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=883587256377679


Damn this dress looks good on her

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
The Government of Pakistan has decided to ban the imports of luxury items to save the country’s precious “foreign exchange”. Expensive cars and smartphones are amongst the items imported from abroad, shrinking foreign exchange. However, Chinese companies have recently started manufacturing high-end mobile phones and luxury cars in Pakistan that will somehow meet the demands of the people.

Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif tweeted on Thursday that “My decision to ban import of luxury items will save the country precious foreign exchange. We will practice austerity & financially stronger people must lead in this effort so that the less privileged among us do not have to bear this burden inflicted on them by the PTI Govt”.

Chinese top mobile companies have started manufacturing mobile phones in Pakistan. Pakistan has issued Mobile Device Manufacturing Authorization to more than 30 mobile manufacturing companies including China’s Oppo, Xiaomi, Huawei, Itel, VGO TEL, Infinix, Vivo and Tecno, etc. Other than Chinese companies, Samsung and Nokia have also started manufacturing mobile phones. However, Chinese companies are leading this race. The mobile manufacturing companies have attracted around $76 million investments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.,




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=387740026662948

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Chinese Embassy donates relief goods to families affected by rains in Qila Saifullah


QUETTA, July 21 (Gwadar Pro) - Chinese Embassy on Wednesday afternoon donated relief goods to t




gwadarpro.pk





Chinese Embassy donates relief goods to families affected by rains in Qila Saifullah​ 
By Staff Reporter | Shafqat Ali Jul 21, 2022



QUETTA, July 21 (Gwadar Pro) - Chinese Embassy on Wednesday afternoon donated relief goods to the families affected by rains in Qila Saifullah.
Bayezid Khan Kasi, Chairman of Friends of China Forum, and Malik Inayat Khan Kasi, former Balochistan Home Minister, distributed relief goods to the affected families on behalf of the Chinese Embassy here.
Bayezid Khan Kasi on the occasion said relief goods distributed by the Chinese Embassy was an ideal example of the Pakistan-China friendship.
He acknowledged that China always stood with Pakistan in all difficult times and supported people of Balochistan and now it was helping people in the rain hit areas of the province.
Kasi thanked the Chinese Embassy for playing its role for provision of aid to people who had been affected due to recent monsoon rains in respective areas.
He mentioned that the Balochistan provincial government and relevant departments were taking part in relief activities to help people in rain-hit areas which was commendable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghulam Nadeem

*The Impact of Terrorist Attacks on China-Pakistan Relations*​
Since the inception of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), bilateral relationship between China and Pakistan have transformed into a strategic relationship. The multi-billion dollar megaproject is playing an active role in improving the socio-economic landscape of Pakistan. Considered as the flagship project of China’s Belt and Road Initiative, the megaproject is testament to the fact that Sino-Pakistan relations are higher than Himalayas and deeper than ocean. CPEC is proving to be a sign of great efforts and achievement of both the nations and realizing the dream of connectivity and inclusive economic growth.

From April 2015, both China and Pakistan have successfully launched 56 projects related to the CPEC. Up till now, 26 projects, which are approximately US$17 billion, have been completed. On the other hand, 30 projects, which are worth US$8.5 billion are under construction phase. Meanwhile, 36 projects having an estimated cost of US$28.4 billion are also under different stages of negotiations for inclusion in the CPEC framework.

Owing to its strategic importance, Pakistani government is developing an efficient and well-integrated transport and communication system. The primary objective of this system will be to connect remote regions of Pakistan into one road one Asia chain. The improvement of road and railways infrastructure through CPEC will help in integrating Pakistan with the regional countries. Consequently, it will help in generating economic and business activities by integrating its markets with Central Asia, the Middle East, and Southeast Asia.

Apart from improving road and railways infrastructure, the megaproject is actively contributing in creating new industrial hubs. The operationalization of special economic zones in Nowshera, Pishin, and Faisalabad have provided an opportunity for fast tracked industrial development which is pivotal to achieve inclusive and sustainable economic growth.

Moving beyond, the CPEC is currently been expanded into a number of the following areas which are trade and market access; industrial development and global value chains; socio-economic development and poverty alleviation; agriculture modernization and marketing; sciences and technology cooperation; blue economy; regional connectivity and third world participation.

Pakistani government considers CPEC as a long-term development project. This is owing to the fact that it has the potential to serve as a corridor to connect China with multiple regions like Central Asia, Middle East, Africa, and Europe. The government of Pakistan plans to expand the scope of the megaproject because it is viewed as a gateway of prosperity for both countries and the region at large. Therefore, Chinese and Pakistani workforce is employed to ensure timely completion of the infrastructure projects and launch new projects such as the following:


Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M-6)
Peshawar-D.I.Khan Motorway (M-14)
KKH Alternative Route (Gilgit-Shandor-Chitral)
Swat Expressway (Phase-II)
Dir Expressway
Karachi Circular Railways
Gwadar, which is considered as the fulcrum of the CPEC, has seen gradual progress under the CPEC. The development of the port city is considered as a priority for the Pakistani government. The commercial, political, socio-economic, and regional connectivity related benefits can be realized once the port city is able to reach its full potential.

As part of cooperation under CPEC, Gwadar-related projects have achieved significant progress. In this regard, both Pakistan’s federal government and Balochistan’s provincial government are pacing up efforts for timely completion of the projects in the port city. Subsequently, the master plan of the port city was approved in 2020. The land use regulations notified by Gwadar Development Authority and the project for implementation of the plan is in progress. Similarly, work on New Gwadar International Airport is in progress. Few days ago, Eastbay Expressway project was completed.

On the other hand, Pak-China Vocational and Technical Institute in Gwadar was inaugurated in September 2021. Moreover, Pak-China Friendship Hospital project is still work in progress and is expected to be completed by November this year. 1.2 MGD desalination plant is still in construction process. Meanwhile, measures are been undertaken to pace up Gwadar coal power plant, construction of breakwater and dredging of berthing areas and channels.

With the CPEC entering into second phase, Baloch ethno-nationalist militant groups have paced up their terror activities with the aim to slow down the megaproject and force China to close down CPEC. The use of suicide bombing by Baloch Liberation Army (Bashir Zaib Baloch faction) is an attempt to create fear among Chinese nationals to flee back to the home country.

On April 26, a female suicide bomber, Shari Baloch, detonated herself outside the University of Karachi’s Confucius Institute. Consequently, three Chinese faculty members and their Pakistan driver were killed in the terror attack. The usage of a female suicide bomber by Baloch Liberation Army (Bashir Zaib Baloch faction) has raised questions about the future role of women in Balochistan’s ethno-nationalist insurgency. Two of her cousins are said to be affiliated with Baloch ethno-nationalist militant outfits. Moreover, one cousin, who was associated with Balochistan Liberation Front, was killed in exchange of fire with paramilitary force in 2018.

Following the University of Karachi’s suicide attack, another female suicide bomber, Noor Jahan Baloch, was arrested in Hoshab town of Balochistan. According to Balochistan’s Counter Terrorism Department, the female militant was planning to target a convoy of Chinese nationals at a CPEC-linked highway. Apart from a suicide jacket, nine kilogrammes of explosive substance was also recovered from here.

As part of her interrogation, Noor Jahan revealed that Yasmeen Baloch, wife of deceased Aslam Baloch, is responsible for training female suicide bombers within Majeed Brigade. She also disclosed that there are three more female suicide bombers i.e. Waheeda, Fahmida, and Hameed. Later on, information emerged about 22-year old female suicide bomber Zalia. Resident of Kech district, Zalia is said to be inspired from Shari Baloch. On 29th May, Zalia informed her sister that she is going for suicide bombing mission in Awaran area of Balochistan. Following her mysterious disappearance, Airport Security Force issued security alert at all airports regarding a possible female suicide bomber.

The involvement of Shari Baloch in University of Karachi’s suicide attack has shed public limelight on the role of female militants in Balochistan’s ethno-nationalist insurgency. However, it is important to point out that the role of female militants in the ongoing insurgency has remained largely unexplored. According to security officials, female militants have played an active role in providing logistical support and transferring of funds for Baloch ethno-nationalist militant groups.

In November 2017, three women were detained by security forces for illegal crossing into Chaman, a border city of Pakistan, from Afghanistan. The women were later identified as wife of Dr. Allah Nazer (Balochistan Liberation Front), sister of now deceased Aslam Baloch (Baloch Liberation Army’s splinter faction) and Commander Dileep (Balochistan Liberation Front). They were accused of illegal crossing into Pakistan from Afghanistan and distributing funds among militants. In 2008, Baloch Liberation Army detonated an improvised explosive device at a market, which was planted by women.

The tendency of women willing to become suicide bombers is a cause of concern for Pakistani authorities. Based on the leads generated from interrogation of Noor Jahan, it is important that law enforcement and intelligence agencies locate and isolate other female suicide bombers. Similarly, it is important to enhance monitoring of online and offline activities of Baloch Students Organization – Azad. The proscribed outfit is believed to have been approaching Baloch students studying in Punjab-based universities. Moreover, the outfit is also targeting meritorious students at the University of Balochistan to become part of the proscribed outfit.

It is important to realize the fact that ethno-nationalist militant outfits like Baloch Liberation Army (Bashir Zaib Baloch faction) does not represent the population of the province. The trend of normalizing violence should be unacceptable and condemned by every segment of the society. The youth of Balochistan, especially female youths, need role models in the form of doctors, educationists, authors, etc to play an important role in the prosperity of the province.

The use of female suicide bombers by Baloch Liberation Army (Bashir Zaib Baloch faction) is a condemnable act. It is unethical to use women and children for your terror activities that are causing the loss of Baloch youth to a senseless violence. In complete contradiction to Baloch people’s hospitable tradition, guests in the form of Chinese teachers were targeted in an inhumane manner. These teachers played an important role in not only teaching Baloch students but also students from other ethnic groups of the country. Consequently, the graduated students are today playing an active role in development of Pakistan by working in different economic sectors. The terror attack at the University of Karachi’s Confucius Institute reinforces the fact that ethno-nationalist militant groups like Baloch Liberation Army (Bashir Zaib Baloch faction) does not want the youth of Balochistan to get educated. These groups can only operate in an illiteracy driven ecosystem.



Ghulam Nadeem is an Islamabad-based security analyst.

* 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Luosifen

China-Pakistan Cultural and Educational Exchange Center to enhance people-to-people bond​ 
By Yuan Xiaona | China Economic Net Jul 28, 2022








Hebei Academy of Fine Arts (China) and University of Education (Pakistan) sign an agreement to launch the China-Pakistan Cultural and Educational Exchange Center on June 9, 2022. [Photo provided to China Economic Net]
SHIJIAZHUANG, July 28 (China Economic Net)- China and Pakistan will jointly train artistic talents and conserve the intangible cultural heritage with the establishment of the China-Pakistan Cultural and Educational Exchange Center (CPCEEC).
CPCEEC was launched jointly by Hebei Academy of Fine Arts (China) and University of Education (Pakistan) on June 9, 2022.
Talat Naseer Pasha, president of University of Education (Pakistan) expressed that “He expects CPCEEC to enhance the in-depth cultural exchanges between Pakistan and China.”
According to Hebei Academy of Fine Arts (HBAFA), on the basis of CPCEEC, they are ready to cooperate with the Pakistani side in training of artistic talents, conservation and inheritance of intangible cultural heritage, transformation of artistic sci-tech achievements and teachers’ exchanges.
Hao Jinlong, vice director of International Exchanges and Cooperation of HBAFA, said that besides the cooperation in energy, security, economy, the cultural and artistic exchanges and communication cannot be ignored by the two nations under the framework of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
Hao said, “CPCEEC aims to promote the cultural exchanges between China and Pakistan and artistic education for the two nations.”
Hao added that “We hope to record the developing course of CPEC and the changes of Pakistanis by arts. We also want to contribute to the people-to-people bond of China and Pakistan.”
Hebei Academy of Fine Arts, a full-time undergraduate academy of Fine Arts, provides 11 teaching units and 78 majors, including fine arts, design and film and television production. This academy also has established a national animation industry base. Since 2019, HBAFA has attracted Pakistani students to study here.




Hebei Academy of Fine Arts (China) and University of Education (Pakistan) sign an agreement to launch the China-Pakistan Cultural and Educational Exchange Center on June 9, 2022. [Photo provided to China Economic Net]









China-Pakistan Cultural and Educational Exchange Center to enhance people-to-people bond


Hebei Academy of Fine Arts (China) and University of Education (Pakistan) sign an agreement t




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Pakistan govt, people to win fight against floods: Zhao​
News desk
July 28, 2022

Chinese Ministry Spokesperson, Zhao Lijian on Wednesday said he believed that Pakistani government and people would win the fight against floods and rebuild their homes and said that China was ready to provide help to Pakistan to improve people’s livelihood and pursue social development.

” We believe that the Pakistani government and people will win the fight against flood and rebuild their homes,” he said during his regular briefing while respond ing to a question about supply of relief packages to flood-hit people in Balochistan province.

The Spokesperson said, ” I have noted that affected by Monsoon, Balochistan province of Pakistan has been hit with rounds of heavy rains causing flood.”

As a good friend of Pakistan sharing weal and woe, China had spent no time in sending urgently needed humanitarian supplies including food packages, and solar power generation equipment to help the local people go through difficulties, he added.

Zhao Lijian said that the Chinese side was ready to continue to provide help to Pakistan to help improve people’s livelihood and pursue social development.—INP

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554000715433099265

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554536213981298689

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Pakistan reaffirms ‘One-China’ policy over Taiwan Strait issue​August 3, 2022

ISLAMABAD, Aug 03 (APP): Pakistan on Wednesday reaffirmed its strong commitment to ‘One-China’ policy and expressed firm support to China’s sovereignty and territorial integrity.

“Pakistan is deeply concerned over the evolving situation in the Taiwan Strait, which has serious implications for regional peace and stabili,” the Foreign Office said in a statement.

The FO said the world was already reeling through a critical security situation due to the Ukraine conflict, with destabilising implications for international food and energy security.

“The world cannot afford another crisis that has negative consequences for global peace, security and economy,” it said.

The FO said: “Pakistan strongly believes that inter-state relations should be based on mutual respect, non-interference in internal affairs, and peaceful resolution of issues by upholding of principles of UN charter, international law and bilateral agreements.”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MultaniGuy

Ghulam Nadeem said:


> *The Impact of Terrorist Attacks on China-Pakistan Relations*​
> Since the inception of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), bilateral relationship between China and Pakistan have transformed into a strategic relationship. The multi-billion dollar megaproject is playing an active role in improving the socio-economic landscape of Pakistan. Considered as the flagship project of China’s Belt and Road Initiative, the megaproject is testament to the fact that Sino-Pakistan relations are higher than Himalayas and deeper than ocean. CPEC is proving to be a sign of great efforts and achievement of both the nations and realizing the dream of connectivity and inclusive economic growth.
> 
> From April 2015, both China and Pakistan have successfully launched 56 projects related to the CPEC. Up till now, 26 projects, which are approximately US$17 billion, have been completed. On the other hand, 30 projects, which are worth US$8.5 billion are under construction phase. Meanwhile, 36 projects having an estimated cost of US$28.4 billion are also under different stages of negotiations for inclusion in the CPEC framework.
> 
> Owing to its strategic importance, Pakistani government is developing an efficient and well-integrated transport and communication system. The primary objective of this system will be to connect remote regions of Pakistan into one road one Asia chain. The improvement of road and railways infrastructure through CPEC will help in integrating Pakistan with the regional countries. Consequently, it will help in generating economic and business activities by integrating its markets with Central Asia, the Middle East, and Southeast Asia.
> 
> Apart from improving road and railways infrastructure, the megaproject is actively contributing in creating new industrial hubs. The operationalization of special economic zones in Nowshera, Pishin, and Faisalabad have provided an opportunity for fast tracked industrial development which is pivotal to achieve inclusive and sustainable economic growth.
> 
> Moving beyond, the CPEC is currently been expanded into a number of the following areas which are trade and market access; industrial development and global value chains; socio-economic development and poverty alleviation; agriculture modernization and marketing; sciences and technology cooperation; blue economy; regional connectivity and third world participation.
> 
> Pakistani government considers CPEC as a long-term development project. This is owing to the fact that it has the potential to serve as a corridor to connect China with multiple regions like Central Asia, Middle East, Africa, and Europe. The government of Pakistan plans to expand the scope of the megaproject because it is viewed as a gateway of prosperity for both countries and the region at large. Therefore, Chinese and Pakistani workforce is employed to ensure timely completion of the infrastructure projects and launch new projects such as the following:
> 
> 
> Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M-6)
> Peshawar-D.I.Khan Motorway (M-14)
> KKH Alternative Route (Gilgit-Shandor-Chitral)
> Swat Expressway (Phase-II)
> Dir Expressway
> Karachi Circular Railways
> Gwadar, which is considered as the fulcrum of the CPEC, has seen gradual progress under the CPEC. The development of the port city is considered as a priority for the Pakistani government. The commercial, political, socio-economic, and regional connectivity related benefits can be realized once the port city is able to reach its full potential.
> 
> As part of cooperation under CPEC, Gwadar-related projects have achieved significant progress. In this regard, both Pakistan’s federal government and Balochistan’s provincial government are pacing up efforts for timely completion of the projects in the port city. Subsequently, the master plan of the port city was approved in 2020. The land use regulations notified by Gwadar Development Authority and the project for implementation of the plan is in progress. Similarly, work on New Gwadar International Airport is in progress. Few days ago, Eastbay Expressway project was completed.
> 
> On the other hand, Pak-China Vocational and Technical Institute in Gwadar was inaugurated in September 2021. Moreover, Pak-China Friendship Hospital project is still work in progress and is expected to be completed by November this year. 1.2 MGD desalination plant is still in construction process. Meanwhile, measures are been undertaken to pace up Gwadar coal power plant, construction of breakwater and dredging of berthing areas and channels.
> 
> With the CPEC entering into second phase, Baloch ethno-nationalist militant groups have paced up their terror activities with the aim to slow down the megaproject and force China to close down CPEC. The use of suicide bombing by Baloch Liberation Army (Bashir Zaib Baloch faction) is an attempt to create fear among Chinese nationals to flee back to the home country.
> 
> On April 26, a female suicide bomber, Shari Baloch, detonated herself outside the University of Karachi’s Confucius Institute. Consequently, three Chinese faculty members and their Pakistan driver were killed in the terror attack. The usage of a female suicide bomber by Baloch Liberation Army (Bashir Zaib Baloch faction) has raised questions about the future role of women in Balochistan’s ethno-nationalist insurgency. Two of her cousins are said to be affiliated with Baloch ethno-nationalist militant outfits. Moreover, one cousin, who was associated with Balochistan Liberation Front, was killed in exchange of fire with paramilitary force in 2018.
> 
> Following the University of Karachi’s suicide attack, another female suicide bomber, Noor Jahan Baloch, was arrested in Hoshab town of Balochistan. According to Balochistan’s Counter Terrorism Department, the female militant was planning to target a convoy of Chinese nationals at a CPEC-linked highway. Apart from a suicide jacket, nine kilogrammes of explosive substance was also recovered from here.
> 
> As part of her interrogation, Noor Jahan revealed that Yasmeen Baloch, wife of deceased Aslam Baloch, is responsible for training female suicide bombers within Majeed Brigade. She also disclosed that there are three more female suicide bombers i.e. Waheeda, Fahmida, and Hameed. Later on, information emerged about 22-year old female suicide bomber Zalia. Resident of Kech district, Zalia is said to be inspired from Shari Baloch. On 29th May, Zalia informed her sister that she is going for suicide bombing mission in Awaran area of Balochistan. Following her mysterious disappearance, Airport Security Force issued security alert at all airports regarding a possible female suicide bomber.
> 
> The involvement of Shari Baloch in University of Karachi’s suicide attack has shed public limelight on the role of female militants in Balochistan’s ethno-nationalist insurgency. However, it is important to point out that the role of female militants in the ongoing insurgency has remained largely unexplored. According to security officials, female militants have played an active role in providing logistical support and transferring of funds for Baloch ethno-nationalist militant groups.
> 
> In November 2017, three women were detained by security forces for illegal crossing into Chaman, a border city of Pakistan, from Afghanistan. The women were later identified as wife of Dr. Allah Nazer (Balochistan Liberation Front), sister of now deceased Aslam Baloch (Baloch Liberation Army’s splinter faction) and Commander Dileep (Balochistan Liberation Front). They were accused of illegal crossing into Pakistan from Afghanistan and distributing funds among militants. In 2008, Baloch Liberation Army detonated an improvised explosive device at a market, which was planted by women.
> 
> The tendency of women willing to become suicide bombers is a cause of concern for Pakistani authorities. Based on the leads generated from interrogation of Noor Jahan, it is important that law enforcement and intelligence agencies locate and isolate other female suicide bombers. Similarly, it is important to enhance monitoring of online and offline activities of Baloch Students Organization – Azad. The proscribed outfit is believed to have been approaching Baloch students studying in Punjab-based universities. Moreover, the outfit is also targeting meritorious students at the University of Balochistan to become part of the proscribed outfit.
> 
> It is important to realize the fact that ethno-nationalist militant outfits like Baloch Liberation Army (Bashir Zaib Baloch faction) does not represent the population of the province. The trend of normalizing violence should be unacceptable and condemned by every segment of the society. The youth of Balochistan, especially female youths, need role models in the form of doctors, educationists, authors, etc to play an important role in the prosperity of the province.
> 
> The use of female suicide bombers by Baloch Liberation Army (Bashir Zaib Baloch faction) is a condemnable act. It is unethical to use women and children for your terror activities that are causing the loss of Baloch youth to a senseless violence. In complete contradiction to Baloch people’s hospitable tradition, guests in the form of Chinese teachers were targeted in an inhumane manner. These teachers played an important role in not only teaching Baloch students but also students from other ethnic groups of the country. Consequently, the graduated students are today playing an active role in development of Pakistan by working in different economic sectors. The terror attack at the University of Karachi’s Confucius Institute reinforces the fact that ethno-nationalist militant groups like Baloch Liberation Army (Bashir Zaib Baloch faction) does not want the youth of Balochistan to get educated. These groups can only operate in an illiteracy driven ecosystem.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghulam Nadeem is an Islamabad-based security analyst.


Insh'Allah that female suicide bomber will go to hell. She is hampering Pakistan's progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.  .... 

Once again China proved to be a true friend in need for the people of Balochistan. Embassy of china donated solar generators and food packs to hundreds of families effected by the recent flood which caused destructions in Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

If China wants to help Pakistan, please improve the economy.

That needs the most improvement.


$350 billion dollars for 242 million people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

Luosifen said:


>


Let other countries see China is a friend indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

Maula Jatt said:


> Damn this dress looks good on her


Are you getting ready to make a proposal ?


----------



## Maula Jatt

khansaheeb said:


> Are you getting ready to make a proposal ?








She is low key ugly but still that dress looked good on her

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

MultaniGuy said:


> If China wants to help Pakistan, please improve the economy.
> 
> That needs the most improvement.
> 
> 
> $350 billion dollars for 242 million people.








A Nation's Strength by William Ralph Emerson - Poems | poets.org


A Nation's Strength - What makes a nation's pillars high




poets.org




A Nation's Strength​William Ralph Emerson

What makes a nation's pillars high
And its foundations strong?
What makes it mighty to defy
The foes that round it throng?
It is not gold. Its kingdoms grand
Go down in battle shock;
Its shafts are laid on sinking sand,
Not on abiding rock.
Is it the sword? Ask the red dust
Of empires passed away;
The blood has turned their stones to rust,
Their glory to decay.
And is it pride? Ah, that bright crown
Has seemed to nations sweet;
But God has struck its luster down
In ashes at his feet.
Not gold but only men can make
A people great and strong;
Men who for truth and honor's sake
Stand fast and suffer long.
Brave men who work while others sleep,
Who dare while others fly...
They build a nation's pillars deep
And lift them to the sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

Pakistani volunteer to fight pandemic resurgence in Yiwu China​ 
By Zafar Hussain | China Economic Net Aug 9, 2022



BEIJING, August 10 (China Economic Net) – A well-known Pakistani businessman Ashraf Hussain is assisting Yiwu' anti-epidemic force as a volunteer for a couple of days, which is appreciated by Chinese and foreigners around China.
Wearing a full protective kit and a face shield, Ashraf rendered his service in the Choujiang local community where he lives. His tasks were to guide foreigners and Chinese in registration and following the rules on the side.
Ashraf Hussain has been doing business in Yiwu city, for the past 20 years and has also been volunteering for the Pakistani community in Yiwu city for the past 15 years. He is closely coordinating with the local municipal government and Yiwu foreign office to help Pakistanis and other foreigners as well.
"I'm living here for the past 20 years and witnessed China's competence and success in fighting against COVID-19. I'm very happy to help foreigners and my Chinese brothers and sisters. The reason is very simple, as we Pakistanis consider China as our second home. Therefore, we care like family", he told China Economic Net.
The local city government and Pakistani community are acknowledging the valuable services of Ashraf Hussain, who is one of the prominent service providers to the Pakistani community in this city. "My main responsibilities were to maintain order in the queue, problem with health QR code, translation and also solve other relevant problems in a timely manner", Ashraf mentioned.
He believes that taking on such kinds of responsibilities helps experts get more understanding of local culture and one may adjust easily to the new living environment.









Pakistani volunteer to fight pandemic resurgence in Yiwu China


BEIJING, August 10 (China Economic Net) – A well-known Pakistani businessman Ashraf Hussain is assis




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

Chinese Ambassador greets Pakistani javelin thrower on winning gold medal​ 
By Shafqat Ali | Gwadar Pro Aug 10, 2022



ISLAMABAD, Aug.10 (Gwadar Pro) - Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong on Tuesday afternoon congratulated Pakistani javelin thrower Arshad Nadeem on winning a gold medal at the Commonwealth Games in Birmingham with a record-breaking 90.18 metre throw.
“Congratulations! Arshad Nadeem (you) won gold medal in Javelin Throw in the 2022 Commonwealth Games. Well done,” the envoy tweeted, encouraging the Pakistani sportsman.
Arshad Nadeem replied the Chinese Ambassador’s tweet thanking him for the message.
Earlier, Arshad Nadeem became the first South Asian to cross 90 metres and the first Pakistani to win an athletics gold medal at the Commonwealth Games in Birmingham.
The record-breaking javelin throw was made on Sunday night, and the 25-year-old athlete from Khanewal, Pakistan broke his own record, while also winning a gold medal in the process.
During the first round of the javelin throw final, Nadeem made a record breaking 86.81 metre throw, and then broke his own record by achieving an 88m throw on his second attempt. This was followed by a fourth attempt of 85.09m.
Ultimately, on his fifth attempt he made a record-breaking 90.18m throw, which made him the first South Asian to do so, and earned him the gold medal for the sport, making him the first Pakistani to achieve this honour.
This was the second gold-medal for Pakistan at the current Commonwealth Games, and the first one went to the heavyweight lifter NoohDastagir Butt for lifting a record total of 405 kilograms in the +109 kg category of the Commonwealth Games heavy-lifting event.
The congratulatory message by Ambassador NongRong to ArshadNadeem was received well by the Twitter users.
“Thanks excellency for acknowledging great win of Gold Medal by ArshedNadeem. Your message means a lot for Pakistanis. Long live Pak China friendship,” wrote, Ahsan Fazalreplying to the Ambassador’s message.









Chinese Ambassador greets Pakistani javelin thrower on winning gold medal


ISLAMABAD, Aug.10 (Gwadar Pro) - Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong on Tuesday afternoon congr




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Minar-e-Pakistan replica unveiled in Beijing


BEIJING, Aug. 12 (China Economic Net)- Pakistani Ambassador to China Moin Ul Haque unveiled the repl




gwadarpro.pk





By Zafar Hussain | China Economic Net Aug 12, 2022



BEIJING, Aug. 12 (China Economic Net)- Pakistani Ambassador to China Moin Ul Haque unveiled the replica of Minar- e-Pakistan (monument of Pakistan) at Chaoyang Park, Beijing today to further promote the all-weather friendship between China and Pakistan.




Addressing a gathering, the Ambassador said this is a very special national monument of Pakistan.
“It reminds us of a very important day in the history of Pakistan, that is 23rd March 1940 when the Muslims of the subcontinent demanded through a resolution a separate homeland”, he added.
This monument is a symbol of the independence, freedom, and hope for the 220 million people of Pakistan. The Ambassador hopes that this replica would be cherished by the people of China and it would also serve as a symbol of friendship between China and Pakistan.
Speaking on the occasion, Chen Wei, Counsellor, Asia Department, China’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs said that China and Pakistan are all-weather strategic partners and enjoy deep-rooted friendship.
“This monument will further enhance awareness about Pakistan among the Chinese people”, he added.
This replica of Minar-e-Pakistan (Pakistan's national monument) was installed at Chaoyang Park to commemorate the 70th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic ties between Pakistan and China in 2021.
The ceremony was attended by senior diplomats, officials and a large number of Chinese and Pakistani community.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Progress on Sino-Pak collaborations reviewed​Dawn
August 13, 2022

ISLAMABAD: A Board of Investment (BoI) mission on Friday held a meeting with the Chinese consul general in Karachi, Li Bijian, to review the progress on enhancing collaboration between Pakistani and Chinese enterprises.

In the ambit of the recently signed ‘Framework Agreement on Industrial Cooperation’ provided by the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) initiative, the two countries have now sped up the process of creating a conducive environment for business-to-business, joint ventures, and match-making to bridge the gap between private sectors.

For its part, the BoI has circulated a list of thirty Chinese projects that are ready for investment in Pakistan to the major chambers of commerce and industry in the country. As a follow-up, BoI officials have also held meetings with the Chinese and Pakistani associations in Karachi.

BoI Executive Director General Kashishur Rehman proposed building a government-to-government special economic zone (SEZ) between Pakistan and China in order to facilitate the influx of Chinese industries relocating to Pakistan.

The Chinese diplomat was appreciative of the BoI’s move to circulate ready-to-invest projects in Pakistan’s trade and industry circles, and told BoI officials that he had offered to encourage the Chinese companies to be even more forthcoming in sharing collaboration opportunities.

The meeting resolved that with the support of BoI, Chinese missions in Pakistan and PCBIF, meaningful match-making and joint ventures could be concluded between the private sectors of the two countries.

Mr Rehman informed the Chinese envoy about the commitments made by the National Development and Reforms Commission of China to engage provincial and local governments of China in promoting industrial cooperation at all levels. He said BoI has already simplified the work visa process and visit visas and encouraged Chinese investors and enterprises to apply for work visas.

_Published in Dawn, August 13th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Happy Independence Day... From China

Reactions: Love Love:
4


----------



## Luosifen

Flag hoisting ceremony held at Pakistan Embassy, Beijing to commemorate 75 years of Pakistan’s independence​ 
By Zafar Hussain | Gwadar Pro Aug 15, 2022



BEIJING, Aug 15.（Gwadar Pro）- To commemorate 75 years of Pakistan’s independence, a flag hoisting ceremony was held at the Embassy of Pakistan on August 14th.
The event began with the recitation from the Holy Quran, followed by Ambassador H.E.Moin ul Haque raising the national flag. On this occasion, messages by the President and Prime Minister of Pakistan were conveyed.
President Dr. Arif Alvi in his message paid homage to Quaid e Azam and other leaders of the Pakistan movement. He also reaffirmed nations’s resolve to uphold Pakistan’s ideology and make Pakistan an ideal modern Islamic welfare nation-state. The President also reiterated Pakistan’s continued support for the just Kashmiri struggle for self-determination as enshrined in the United Nations Security Council (UNSC) resolutions.
Prime Minister Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif in his message said that the 75th independence anniversary was a watershed moment, praising the unflinching resolve and devotion of Quaid-e-Azam that led to the creation of Pakistan. The Prime Minister also expressed his resolve to fully realize the dreams of socio-economic justice, rule of law and formation of an egalitarian society. The Prime Minister stated that Pakistan’s greatest strength is its people and he has full faith in them.
Addressing the event, Ambassador Moin ul Haque congratulated the Pakistani community on the 75th Independence Anniversary of Pakistan. He complimented the leaders of the Pakistan movement and their struggle and sacrifices. He stated that it was now the collective duty of all Pakistanis to fulfill the vision of the founding fathers to make Pakistan a peaceful and strong country. He also spoke about the special relations between Pakistan and China which have stood the test of times in the past seven decades. He expressed the resolve of the two countries to take this unique friendship to higher levels in future. He also expressed solidarity with the people of Indian Illegally Occupied Jammu and Kashmir and underscored Pakistan’s unflinching commitment to the Kashmiri cause.
National songs were performed by the children of Pakistan Embassy College Beijing. Besides officials of the Embassy and their families, a large number of people, including members of the Pakistan Community, Chinese friends and media along with their families also participated in the event.









Flag hoisting ceremony held at Pakistan Embassy, Beijing to commemorate 75 years of Pakistan’s independence


BEIJING, Aug 15.（Gwadar Pro）- To commemorate 75 years of Pakistan’s independence, a flag hoisting ce




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


> Happy Independence Day... From China
> 
> View attachment 870680


Yeh , we love you too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

CSHE inaugurates first overseas office in Pakistan​ 
By Fatima Javed | Gwadar Pro Aug 23, 2022



ISLAMABAD, Aug. 23 (Gwadar Pro) - China Society for Hydropower Engineering (CSHE) opened its first-ever overseas representative office in Pakistan, sponsored by Power Construction Corporation of China (PowerChina).
The inauguration ceremony of the Pakistani representative office of CSHE was held on August 23rd at the Chinese Embassy in Pakistan. The society will serve as a window of international communication and platform of technological and academic exchanges between the two countries.
Xie Guoxiang, Minister Counsellor for Economic and Commercial Affairs of Chinese Embassy in Pakistan, Zafaruddin Mahmood Special Assistant to the Prime Minister, Xi Hao Executive Vice President and Secretary General CSHE, Ji Xiaoyong Chairman of International Forum of CSHE and Chairman of PowerChina International, Pakistani government officials, think tank and representatives of various Chinese-funded enterprises including members of the Society participated in the event.
Addressing the ceremony, Xie Guoxiang said that Pakistan is full of hydropower resources and has great potential to benefit from these resources.
He said, “Pakistani government attaches great importance to the development of water conservancy and hydropower projects and it is always welcoming Chinese companies to invest in Pakistan, therefore China and Pakistan have always maintained good cooperation.”
The Chinese counsellor appreciated the Chinese companies who have implemented the construction of hydropower projects and China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
Zheng Shengan, Executive Vice President and Secretary General of CSHE acknowledged the role of Pakistani government and their strong support for the establishment of the representative office of CSHE. He said, “China and Pakistan are traditional friends and CPEC is a strong engine for further connectivity”.
Ji Xiaoyong, Chairman of International Forum of CSHE, Chairman of PowerChina International Group Limited said that the representative office of CSHE in Pakistan will be committed towards organizational development, talent exchange and mutual trust and cooperation.
He said, “the society will play the role of scientific, technological and academic platform in hydropower.”
Inaugurating the CSHE Pakistan office, Special Assistant to Prime Minister Zafaruddin Mahmood and Minister Counsellor Xie Guoxiang along with Yang Jianduo Chief representative PowerChina Pakistan branch, unveiled the Plate of CSHE Pakistan.
The society is a non-profit national academic and social organization for hydropower engineering professionals under the guidance of China Association for Science and Technology (CAST).
It has 40,000 individual members, 203 corporate members including 22 provincial hydropower engineering societies, 30 professional committees, one working committee and 48 academicians of Chinese Academy of Science and Chinese Academy of Engineering.









CSHE inaugurates first overseas office in Pakistan


ISLAMABAD, Aug. 23 (Gwadar Pro) - China Society for Hydropower Engineering (CSHE) opened its first




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
China announces opening of visas for Pakistani students, business card holders​August 23, 2022





The Chinese Embassy announced the opening up of visas for long-term Pakistani (international) students receiving academic education in China as well as allowed entry for business card holders. 

The Chinese Embassy, in a notice on its website, said: “From now on, long-term international students receiving academic education in China can apply for the student visa (X1visa) by submitting the form of Visa Application for Study in China (JW201 or JW202) and the school admission notice (fresh student) or no objection to returning China certificate.

The Chinese Embassy on Monday announced opening up of visas for long-term Pakistani (international) students receiving academic education in China as well as allowed entry for business card holders.

The Chinese Embassy, in a notice on its website, said:“From now on, long-term international students receiving academic education in China can apply for the student visa (X1visa) by submitting the form of Visa Application for Study in China (JW201 or JW202) and the school admission notice (fresh student) or no objection to returning China certificate (continuation study).


“As per the latest visa application policy, from 0:00 on 24 August 2022, foreign nationals holding APEC business travel card holders and foreign students with valid study residence permits are permitted to enter China.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Work on CPEC in Imran Khan government was not affected, false information was spread.

There is no change in the policy related to CPEC between the previous government and the current coalition government.

Imran Khan's former government not only focused on CPEC projects but also tried to promote them. Chinese Consul General

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farok84

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> Work on CPEC in Imran Khan government was not affected, false information was spread.
> 
> There is no change in the policy related to CPEC between the previous government and the current coalition government.
> 
> Imran Khan's former government not only focused on CPEC projects but also tried to promote them. Chinese Consul General
> 
> View attachment 873290

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
China announces humanitarian aid for flood victims of Pakistan​August 25, 2022





China will provide relief and cash assistance to Pakistan, affected by flash floods and property destruction, which have left thousands marooned since mid-June. A statement issued by China’s Foreign Ministry said Beijing has decided to “provide emergency humanitarian supplies, including 25,000 tents and other supplies in dire need, to be delivered as soon as possible.” “The Red Cross Society of China will provide $300,000 in emergency cash assistance to the Pakistan Red Crescent Society”.

China announced on Wednesday that it will provide relief and cash assistance to Pakistan, affected by flash floods and property destruction, which have left thousands marooned since mid-June.

A statement issued by China’s Foreign Ministry said Beijing has decided to “provide emergency humanitarian supplies, including 25,000 tents and other supplies in dire need, to be delivered as soon as possible.”

“The Red Cross Society of China will provide $300,000 in emergency cash assistance to the Pakistan Red Crescent Society,” the statement added.

Since June 14, over 700 people have died as a result of devastating floods triggered by torrential downpours in southern and northern Pakistan.

The statement said China has already delivered 4,000 tents, 50,000 blankets, and 50,000 pieces of waterproof canvas to the victims under the social and livelihood cooperation framework of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

It said China will “continue to promote bilateral cooperation in disaster prevention and mitigation and against climate change.”

Beijing believes, the statement said, with the joint help of the international community, the Pakistani government and people in disaster-hit areas “will overcome the difficulties and life and work will go back to normal at an early date.”
“Our hearts go out to the bereaved families, the injured and those in the stricken areas,” said the ministry.

Recalling Pakistan’s assistance after the earthquake hit Wenchuan in 2008, the statement said: “China and Pakistan are true friends and good brothers sharing weal and woe.”

“We are always ready to help each other in the face of major natural disasters.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
ISLAMABAD, Aug 25 (APP):Federal Minister for Planning Development & Special Initiatives Professor Ahsan Iqbal on Thursday appreciated the All Pakistan Chinese Enterprises Association (APECA) for donating Rs 15.5 million to the Prime Minister’s Flood Relief Fund.

“This year, Pakistan has received above average rainfall in the monsoon season. Climate change has hit the country in a big way,” he said in a statement.

“We are one of the lowest carbon footprint producing country yet we are also among the top 10 countries that are vulnerable to climate change,” he added.

The minister observed that the recent rains were unprecedented as Sindh had received more than 400% and Balochistan 370% rainfall, leaving the two provinces to be the badly affected.

Ahsan Iqbal said China was an all weather friend of Pakistan, which always stood shoulder to shoulder whether it was emergency or calamity, or whether it was some economic crisis.

“The Chinese enterprises realizing their social responsibility donated over Rs 15 million to the Prime Minister’s Relief Fund that speaks volume for the bonding between the two countries and acknowledgment of sufferings that the people of flood hit areas have gone through,” he remarked.

Moreover, the minister directed the stakeholders concerned to constitute a team of government doctors to provide medical treatment to the flood-affected people while observing that providing health facilities to the masses was the government’s top priority.

He issued the directions while reviewing the latest flood situation in the country.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564335208547115008

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Two China Air Force Y-20 aircraft land at#Karachi Airport in #Pakistan, carrying flood-relief and humanitarian aid supplies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
130 students received China-Pakistan Friendship scholarship in Gilgit Baltistan​August 30, 2022






130 students have received scholarships from the “China-Pakistan Friendship-Ambassadorial Merit-cum-Need Scholarship” administered by the China Study Centre (CSC) at Karakoram International University (KIU). The Chinese Embassy in Pakistan is funding the scholarship award. 130 students received scholarships totaling Rs. 5.2 million in a ceremony conducted on August 24. Each scholar received Rs. 40,000.

ISLAMABAD Aug 29 (Gwadar Pro) – The China Study Centre (CSC) at Karakoram International University (KIU) under the “China-Pakistan Friendship–Ambassadorial Merit-cum-Need Scholarship” has awarded scholarships to 130 students. The scholarship grant is supported by the Embassy of China in Pakistan.

In a ceremony held on August 24, an amount of Rs. 5.2 million was distributed among 130 students, with each scholarship recipient receiving Rs.40,000.

As the scholarship programme intends to encourage gender balance, 50% of the scholarships were awarded to female students on KIU’s main campus and sub-campuses.

The scholarship programme has also the criterion of awarding half of the scholarships based on merit and the other half on the basis of need, which was fulfilled by the CSC KIU.

Talking to Gwadar Pro, Professor Dr Khalid Mehmood Alam said the programme aims to help students in Gilgit Baltistan with financial assistance get quality education. “This is an excellent initiative by the Chinese Embassy that not only promotes quality education in the region but also improves gender balance, as 50% of the scholarships go to female students,” he added.

Under this programme, 80 scholarships were awarded to students of the KIU main campus in Gilgit. They include 80 students enrolled in undergraduate programs while 30 scholarships were awarded to MS and PhD scholars.

KIU Ghizer Campus, KIU Diamer Campus, and KIU Hunza Campus received 20, 20 and 15 scholarships respectively.

CSC at KIU has been an establishment to provide a base to learn not only about Chinese society but also a window of opportunity to take advantage of this platform via developing research collaborations in China.

The centre provides an opportunity for its students to study the geo-strategic and geo-economic dimensions of the Chinese Belt and Road initiative (BRI) and CPEC to understand their long-term impact on Pakistan. The institution also aims to develop human resources for the implementation of the CPEC Long Term Plan and the development of the capacity of Pakistani universities for providing policy inputs to the government on the challenges emerging in the wake of the implementation of the CPEC Long Term Plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Pakistan on Tuesday said it supports China’s efforts for socio-economic development, harmony and peace, and stability in Xinjiang, days after the United Nations released a report detailing a string of alleged rights violations against Uighurs and other minorities in the region.

The UN on Sep 1 released a major report into the alleged serious human rights abuses in Xinjiang region, saying torture allegations were credible and citing possible crimes against humanity, but stopping short of calling it genocide.

The long-awaited report brought the UN seal to many of the allegations long brought by activist groups, Western nations and the Uighur community in exile.

“The extent of arbitrary and discriminatory detention of members of Uighur and other predominantly Muslim groups … may constitute international crimes, in particular crimes against humanity,” the report had said.

It said the world must now pay “urgent attention” to the human rights situation in Xinjiang.

However, reacting to the report, the Foreign Office issued a statement today, saying: “Pakistan believes in the principles of the UN Charter including respect for political independence, sovereignty and non-interference in internal affairs of states.”

The FO said it was Pakistan’s consistent position that non-politicisation, universality, objectivity, dialogue and constructive engagement should be the main tools to promote universal respect for human rights.

It underlined that China had succeeded in lifting over 700 million people out of poverty in the last 35 years, thus improving their living conditions and the enjoyment of fundamental human rights.

“We appreciate China’s constructive engagement with the UN human rights system as well as the OIC General Secretariat, as evidenced by visits of the former High Commissioner for Human Rights and OIC delegation to China,” it added.

The statement added that Pakistan reaffirmed its abiding commitment to advance all human rights universally in accordance with the principles of the UN Charter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Red Crescent Society.
Under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor CPEC, China has provided 4,000 tents, 50,000 blankets and 50,000 pieces of waterproof canvas. They have been delivered to the frontline of disaster relief.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=816527469760578

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568235642940805120

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..
Ambassador Nong Rong distributes China-donated food relief packages in Balochistan​September 12, 2022





DERA BUGTI, Pakistan, Sept. 12 (Xinhua) — Food relief packages from China were distributed on Sunday in Pakistan’s southwest Balochistan province amid the recent severe flooding in the South Asian country.

The ceremony was held in the tribal area of Dera Bugti in Balochistan province, attended by over 800 local victims hit by the flood.

Speaking at the ceremony, Pakistan’s Minister For Narcotics Control Nawabzada Shazain Bugti thanked China for its timely help when Pakistan is suffering from heavy floods.

“China has always stood with Pakistan as a brother when we faced these hard times,” Bugti said, adding that Pakistan looks forward to deepening cooperation with China to improve infrastructure construction in the fields of education, medical care and others.

On the occasion, Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong said that the Chinese government attaches great importance to assisting the Pakistani brothers and sisters who are being hit by the floods, as the two countries have a long tradition of helping each other in times of crisis.

“The Chinese people will never forget that Pakistan donated all of its strategic reserve tents when a strong earthquake hit Wenchuan in China’s Sichuan Province in 2008,” said the ambassador.

He said that China looks forward to strengthening win-win cooperation with Pakistan and making joint efforts to build a better homeland.

According to the latest data by the country’s National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA), a total of 1,396 people have been killed and 12,728 others injured in rain-related accidents in Pakistan since mid-June. ■

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

China-Pakistan partners work together to create a model of energy cooperation | The Three Gorges South Asia Corporation has invited international peer experts and scholars to study the achievements of power construction in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor

On the morning of September 8, 2022 local time, Three Gorges South Asia Company invited world-class industry consulting institutions, social environment consulting companies, power industry enterprises, as well as Pakistani government officials, experts and scholars to gather online and offline to organize and hold the "International Greenfield Project Development and Construction Seminar", released the "China-Pakistan Economic Corridor Power Achievements and Market Prospects" report, and jointly discussed the achievements and market prospects of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor power construction. More than 150 people attended, including Pakistan's Minister of Electricity, leaders of the Chinese Embassy in Pakistan, international power industry experts and scholars, and executives of other Chinese-funded enterprises in Pakistan.

The "China-Pakistan Economic Corridor Power Achievements and Market Outlook" report was jointly completed by three gorges South Asia Corporation with the assistance of the Pakistan-China Society (PCI), the National University of Science and Technology of Pakistan (NUST), the Institute of Sustainable Development Policy (SDPI) and dozens of senior experts and scholars from Pakistan's power system. 

The report systematically summarizes the valuable practical and theoretical achievements in the construction of power projects in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, analyzes the current situation of Pakistan's power industry, sorts out the achievements of the current corridor power construction, and looks forward to the future development direction of the industry. Experts and scholars from the Pakistani side attending the meeting said that through the energy projects in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, Pakistan's power supply has undergone rapid changes, achieved leapfrog development, and made great contributions to the power security of the Pakistani people.

The "International Greenfield Project Development and Construction Seminar" was held in the mode of "online + offline", and the Three Gorges South Asia Company, as the president unit of the Power and Energy Industry Branch of the All-Pakistan Association of Chinese-funded Enterprises, invited a number of world-class industry consulting institutions, social and environmental consulting companies and other Chinese-funded enterprises in Pakistan to participate in the experience sharing, deeply discussed the construction management experience of a number of greenfield projects invested and built by Chinese-funded enterprises and the countermeasures for environmental and social problems, and focused on sharing the "Karot Practice" of the Greenfield Development Project of the Three Gorges Group. Actively promote win-win cooperation.

Zhang Jun, general representative of the Three Gorges South Asia Corporation in Pakistan, said in his speech that the Three Gorges Group has been deeply engaged in the Pakistani market for more than 30 years, promoted the development and utilization of clean energy such as hydropower, wind power and solar energy, carried out in-depth investigation and research on the Pakistani power industry, and accumulated valuable practical experience and theoretical achievements in the Pakistani power market. 

In Pakistan, CTG is committed to providing Affordable and Clean Energy for Pakistan, and through participating in three "China-Pakistan Economic Corridor" projects, including Karot, actively practicing the "Belt and Road" initiative, and deeply participating in the construction of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, the Karot Hydropower Station with a total installed capacity of 720,000 kilowatts is one of its representatives.

In the past seven years of Construction of Karot, we have seen engineers, managers and workers from China and Pakistan work together to overcome the global outbreak of THE new crown epidemic, and the project has been commercially operational 54 days ahead of schedule. As a Chinese engineer who has witnessed the entire investment in the project, I am extremely proud of the achievements of professionals from China and Pakistan.

Wang Shengjie, director of the Political Information Department of the Chinese Embassy in Pakistan, said in his speech that the energy sector of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor is the largest investment section of the corridor, a successful example of early harvest, and has made special and irreplaceable contributions to Pakistan's solution to power shortages and serve economic and social development, especially in special periods such as anti-epidemic and flood control.

Pakistan's Electricity Minister Khurram Dastgir Khan pointed out in his speech that the power problem has always been one of the factors restricting Pakistan's development, and China can not only help Pakistan build various types of power stations through the efficient use of various types of energy, but also enhance Pakistan's energy independent supply capacity. The CPEC Power Achievements and Market Outlook report is conducive to deepening the Pakistani public's understanding of the current situation and future development of Pakistan's power sector, as well as the contribution of CPEC to Pakistan's power sector. Pakistan's relevant personnel should learn from Chinese personnel and deepen industrial cooperation between the two countries through the construction of corridors and other projects. China is an important partner of Pakistan in the field of energy, and China's development experience is worth learning from Pakistan.

Source: Three Gorges South Asia Company

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Pak-China friendly football match to begin on Sept 14​ 
By Yasir Habib Khan | Gwadar Pro Sep 13, 2022







GWADAR, Sept.13 (Gwadar Pro)- With the support of the Chinese government, the Pak-China Friendly Football Match is set to be held at Futsal Football Ground along Marine Drive on September 14 (Wednesday). 
It is the first time in the football history of Gwadar that the Pak-China Friendly Football Match is being organized in commemoration of the 71st anniversary of the establishment of Pak-China diplomatic relations under the auspice of the Chinese Embassy Islamabad in collaboration with the Institute of International Relations and Media Research (IIRMR) and District Football Association (DFA), Gwadar. 
Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) Chairman Naseer Khan Kashani, who is the chief guest of the Pak-China Friendly Football Match, told Gwadar Pro that such sports are in dire need of the hour, unleashing a new opportunity for the Chinese government to deepen people-to-people connectivity and magnify social contact with local people of Gwadar. "In my opinion, it will also lay down a robust foundation for resilient bond between Gwadar sports community and China," he said, adding that more cooperation in games will bring the two countries closer. 
District Football Association (DFA) Gwadar secretary general Nazeer said that the Pak-China Friendly Football Match will prove a cornerstone in the promotion of youth football aided by IIRMR and China. "Holding such games will help the youth of Gwadar polish their football credentials," he mentioned. He called upon IIRMR and China to make this move sustainable to boost the football game in Gwadar. 
Razwan Baloch, a football fan in Gwadar, said that it is going to be an amazing game for football fans of Gwadar to see their favorite teams play a quality football match. "Lack of funds is always an impairment in producing national level players. We desperately need such support. Gwadar youth pay tribute to China, IIRMR, and DFA for making a joint endeavor to uplift football games in Gwadar," he added. 




Four playing teams include Captain Allah Bukhsh Gabol Football Club, Captain Naseer Raj Football Club, Captian Ghafoor Maher Football Club, and Captian Majeed Essa Football Club. Names of the team are attributed to the names of legends of the players of Gwadar. 
Teams comprise 31 players that are Muhamad Isaque, Jalal Ghulam Rasool, Rezwan Ali, Yousaf Baloch, Muslim, Kashif Baloch, Muneer Ahmed, Amir Sawali, Numan Sajid, Sohail, Sajid Ali, Jameel Ahmed, Kabeer Mahroof, Ameer Umar, Zubair Ali, Zohair Baloch, Rezwan, Amir Muhammad, Faraz Ahmed, Basith Ali, Maheraj, Kamran Ali, Mubashar, Sajaj Arshid, Aqib, Mazhar Ali, Anwar Annu, Qadeer, Sameer Mujahid, Subhan Kareem and Naveed and Farooq. 
The fustal football ground is located at the foot of Koh-e-Batil, one of the famous hills in the south of Gwadar city at an altitude of 470-feet. It is not new but has existed for decades. The city administration rehabilitated and transformed it into a modern soccer ground. The grass, the installation of floodlights, and the building of the pavilion cost an estimated amount of Rs 6 million.









Pak-China friendly football match to begin on Sept 14


GWADAR, Sept.13 (Gwadar Pro)- With the support of the Chinese government, the Pak-China Friendly Fo




gwadarpro.pk





If China is sending its national men's team Pakistan has this win in the bag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=760390451736587

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1316896652180397

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
On 30th September, the construction of Layyah hospital Grey Structure completed, following the copping of building on 24th September. 

Construction of 200-bed special hospital for Women & Children in Layyah and Attock districts of Punjab with Chinese assistance. The basic infrastructure of the hospital building was prepared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CLUMSY

So we cant even build hospitals without chinese assistance


----------



## Abid123

CLUMSY said:


> So we cant even build hospitals without chinese assistance


Of course we can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

CLUMSY said:


> So we cant even build hospitals without chinese assistance


We do it all the time but I am not too sure why the Chinese are involved with this one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,,
*China's National Day! *
The Shukraparian Monument Islamabad was illuminated with the Chinese flag. Chinese Ambassador Mr. Nong Rong participated in the event.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

l;;l
China source of global stability, says PM Shehbaz​Premier congratulates neighbouring country on its national day, praises Chinese work ethics

APP
October 01, 2022


Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif congratulated China on its national day on Saturday and said that the "peaceful rise of China as the second largest economy" and global power was a source of stability in a perpetually changing world.

The premier took to his official Twitter handle to extend “heartiest greetings” to his Chinese counterpart Li Keqiang, President Xi Jinping, and the people of China.

PM Shehbaz maintained that China offered a “promise of hope to the developing world” which was “beset by multiple crises” of climate, finance, food, and energy.

“The Chinese template of inter-state relations prioritizes cooperation over confrontation & is the governing principle in the formation of a Community of Common Destiny,” he stated.

The premier further said that he was “deeply touched” by the nation’s adherence to remarkable work ethics and discipline, which explained, “how China has been able to lift 800 million people out of acute poverty”.

Addressing the people of Pakistan, the prime minister stressed that “at this stage in our national life, work, work and work alone can lift us out of crises,” as exemplified by China.

*China lauds Islamabad’s appreciation*

The Chinese foreign ministry spokesperson said on Friday that Foreign Minister Bilawal Bhutto Zardari’s comments on China’s assistance to Pakistan for flood relief efforts attested to mutual trust and friendship between the two countries.

The statement came days after US Secretary of State Antony Blinken called Islamabad to seek debt relief from its close partner, Beijing.

FM Bilawal’s comments attest to mutual trust and friendship between our two countries, Mao Ning said in response to a question during her regular briefing today.

According to reports, Foreign Minister Bilawal gave an interview to _Foreign Policy_. In response to a comment that China had not come to Pakistan’s aid in a big way this year when the flood hit, he said it was “absolutely incorrect”.

The spokesperson said that China and Pakistan were linked by mountains and rivers and both the countries shared the same future.

Mao Ning said that China had always been among the first to help. Since the floods hit Pakistan this time, China had acted promptly to offer strong assistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

/;;/

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575689063608492032

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
China to help Pakistan in rehabilitating flood-hit people​September 28, 2022





Wang Wenbin, a spokesperson for China’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs, condemned the US for “inappropriately criticizing Pakistan-China cooperation” He urged Washington to take “real and constructive” action for the people of Pakistan.

Secretary of State Antony Blinken advised Pakistan to contact China for debt relief after recent storms. Wang said China assisted Pakistan since it is a “genuine friend and brother in need.” The Chinese government and civil society have provided 400 million RMB in help. He also vowed China would help Pakistanis recover from the floods and build new homes as soon as feasible.

Chinese Foreign Ministry Spokesperson Wang Wenbin on Tuesday called out the US for “passing unwarranted criticism against Pakistan-China cooperation” and urged it to do something “real and beneficial” for the people of Pakistan.

His statement comes a day after US Secretary of State Antony Blinken urged Pakistan to seek debt relief from close partner China in the view of floods.

In a weekly briefing today, Wang said that since the floods hit the country, China has rushed to Pakistan’s aid as it was a “genuine friend and brother in times of need”.
“The Chinese government has provided 400 million RMB worth of humanitarian assistance and China’s civil society has also lent a helping hand.

“We will continue to do our utmost to help the Pakistani people overcome the floods and rebuild their homes at an early date,” he said.
“China and Pakistan have had fruitful economic and financial cooperation. The Pakistani people know it best. Instead of passing unwarranted criticism against China-Pakistan cooperation, the US side might as well do something real and beneficial for the people of Pakistan,” the spokesperson added.

Blinken urges Pakistan to seek debt relief from China

US Secretary of State Antony Blinken on Monday called on Pakistan to seek debt relief from close partner China as floods devastate the country.

Blinken promised strong US support for Pakistan as it dries out from the floods, which have submerged one-third of the country, an area the size of the United Kingdom.

“We send a simple message. We are here for Pakistan, just as we were during past natural disasters, looking ahead to rebuild,” Blinken said after talks in Washington with Foreign Minister Bilawal Bhutto-Zardari.

“I also urged our colleagues to engage China on some of the important issues of debt relief and restructuring so that Pakistan can more quickly recover from the floods,” Blinken said.

China is a key economic and political partner of Pakistan, pushing ahead with the $54 billion economic corridor that will build infrastructure and give Beijing an outlet to the Indian Ocean.
Washington, whose alliance with Islamabad has frayed, has repeatedly charged that China will reap the benefits while Pakistan will face unsustainable debt.

The warnings by the United States — which considers China its pre-eminent global competitor — have repeatedly been brushed aside by Pakistan.

Some 1,600 people — one-third of them children — have died in Pakistan’s floods and more than seven million have been displaced, amid fears that such severe disasters will become more common due to climate change.

The United States has committed $56 million in humanitarian aid and sent 17 planes full of supplies, with promises of long-term support.

Bilawal said that US President Joe Biden, who signed a landmark domestic climate package last month, also needed to look at “climate justice”. “It’s not only important that you ‘build back better’ here,” he said, using Biden’s campaign slogan.

“The opportunity of this crisis in Pakistan is that we must build back better — greener, more climate-resilient — back home as well,” he said.

“I believe that working together we can do this.”

Pakistan, despite being the fifth most populous country, contributes only about 0.8 per cent of greenhouse gas emissions blamed for climate change due to its state of development.

Lingering distrust on Afghanistan

The US relationship with Pakistan sharply deteriorated over the course of the two-decade war in Afghanistan.

“We have had our differences — that’s no secret,” Blinken said.

But he said Pakistan and the United States “have a shared stake in Afghanistan’s future”, including greater freedoms for women and girls, whose rights have again been heavily curtailed by the Taliban.

Blinken also encouraged Pakistan to respect freedom of religion and expression.
Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif’s five-month-old government has faced criticism for restrictions on the media since he replaced Imran Khan.

Blinken also called on Pakistan to pursue a “responsible relationship” with India.
Dialogue has been at a standstill between the historic rivals.

Immediately after meeting Bilawal, Blinken was hosting a dinner for India’s foreign minister, Subrahmanyam Jaishankar, with whom he will hold talks on Tuesday.
The South Asian foreign ministers were not expected to meet in Washington.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
Gwadar ..

The National Day of the People's Republic of China, a solemn flag-raising ceremony was held in Gwadar Port to warmly celebrate the 73rd anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China. 

The Chinese staff, Pakistani staff, local students, dignitaries and representatives from all walks of life in the port area lined up neatly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

China National Day in Islamabad.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,
Pakistan received $ 90.2m from China for flood relief​
The Frontier Post








ISLAMABAD (INP): As large swaths of Pakistan are inundated by floodwaters and over 33 million people have been affected by the unprecedented monsoon rain-triggered floods, China’s continuous response efforts for Pakistan have exceeded 644.1 million RMB (equivalent to US$90.2 million).

According to Gwadar Pro, the Embassy of the People’s Republic of China in Pakistan shared details about China’s support for Pakistan in flood relief. As per details, the Chinese government extended support of RMB 400 million, the Chinese Army RMB 100 million, the Chinese People’s Association for Friendship with Foreign Countries donated RMB 125 million, and the Red Cross Society of China provided RMB 2.1 million. “All walks of life in China are motivated to assist Pakistan in fighting the floods. In the face of disaster, China stands with Pakistan, “reads a statement shared on the Embassy’s official Twitter account.

The monsoon rains and floods have affected over 33 million people in the country as well as killed 1678 people and left 12864 others injured. As per NDMA’s latest updates, 2,045,349 houses have been totally or partially damaged. The floods also damaged 13,074 km of roads and 410 bridges. Several Pakistan-based Chinese companies are also taking part in relief activities while the Chinese government is also expected to help the country in rehabilitation activities.

Prime Minister Shahbaz Sharif and other Pakistani officials have time and again expressed profound gratitude to President Xi Jinping and the government of China for their sincere efforts and financial assistance during this critical time. China and Pakistan have a long history of helping each other during natural disasters and calamities. The continued assistance from Beijing for the victims of floods in Pakistan has once again proved that China is a devoted friend? you can count on it to be there in weal and woe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farok84

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577691243185934340

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Chinese experts team on disaster management leaves for Pakistan today to share experience in addressing the flood. MEM and CIDCA held farewell ceremony for them with Amb Haque

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Chinese delegation reached Pakistan for flood management analysis


Chinese delegation in a meeting at NFRCC Islamabad. [Photo/Tahir Ali] ISLAMABAD, Oct 11, (Gwadar Pr




gwadarpro.pk





By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Oct 13, 2022







_Chinese delegation in a meeting at NFRCC Islamabad. [Photo/Tahir Ali]_
ISLAMABAD, Oct 11, (Gwadar Pro)-An 11-member delegation of Chinese experts has arrived in Pakistan to share their technical konwlege and experience with the country regarding flood management analysis based on meteorological, hydrological, hydraulic, geospatial, and damages and losses datasets.
The delegation, comprising mid to senior-level experts, during its stay has been holding meetings with line departments, field experts and will conduct field surveys of flood-affected areas.
On the first day of the visit, the delegation was briefed by the Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Special Institutive (PD&SI), Ahsan Iqbal and officials from the National Flood Response Coordination Centre (NFRCC), NDMA, SUPARCO, and Meteorological Department at NFRCC on flood damages and the whole response to the calamity from the government and humanitarian organizations.
Mr. Iqbal welcomed the delegation from the “very dear and iron brother country China” and said that through post-disaster assessment, Pakistan will develop strategies for reconstruction and rehabilitation of the people. “We must reconstruct and rehabilitate our infrastructure to be more resilient and more adaptable to future climate change, “said Ehsan Iqbal, adding that Pakistan will get advices and guidances from the Chinese experts in building a very strong strategy to meet challenges of climate disasters in future. “I hope cooperation between NDMA and emergency services organizations in China will be very close (to us) in the future so that we can share our experiences and learn from each other,” he added.




_Federal Minister Ahsan Iqbal briefing the Chinese delegation. [Photo/Tahir Ali]_
Xu Xianbiao, from the Department of Flood Control and Drought Relief, Ministry of Emergency Management of China, said that in the wake of unforeseen catastrophic floods in Pakistan, the Chinese Government and people attached great sympathies and concern to the suffering people.
Mr. Xu Xianbiao said that the Chinese Government has dispatched a delegation to work fast and accurately with experts from Pakistan to tackle the challenges. 
“By working together with Pakistani brothers and sisters, we will make sure that our advices will be based on the national factors, conditions of the affected places and the local development situation, so that the advices could be applied in short terms,” Xu Xianbiao said, adding, “We will be working together with Pakistani brothers, understanding their traditions and their habits in this mutual learning occasion”. 
Chairman NDMA, Lt. Gen Akhtar Nawaz Satti thanked the Chinese experts for their visit at this critical time of climate-induced catastrophe. “During this 10-days visit, we will be able to benefit from China’s experiences and share our experiences, particularly for the situation we are dealing with,” he said, adding that the visit will further strengthen cooperation between the two countries in disaster management.
The 11 experts delegation came from the Ministry of Emergency Management of China, the Ministry of water resources of China, and the Meteorological Administration of China. The ministries have nominated leading engineers with experience in floods and droughts to forge this delegation. The delegation has established a cooperation mechanism with Pakistani experts and authorities concerned even before its arrival in Pakistan. Every member of the delegation has been supported by an experienced team in Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,,
Pakistani Political parties congratulate China on the 20th National Congress of the CPC​October 16, 2022







The Prime Minister, Shehbaz Sharif, Senate Chairman Muhammad Sadiq Sanjrani, Foreign Minister Bilawal Bhutto Zardari, and leaders of all major Pakistani political parties congratulate China on the Communist Party’s 20th National Congress. They said that, as Iron Brother and All-Weather Strategic Cooperative Partner, the people of Pakistan deeply appreciate the CPC’s people-centric governance model, its success for China’s socio-economic development, and its meaningful contribution to the evolution of the world’s political and governance philosophy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*The Chinese government has gifted a desalination plant with 1.2 million gallons per day (MGD) capacity for the port city of Gwadar to provide clean drinking water to its residents.*

The reports said that the desalination plant would be installed in Gwadar Free Zone to supply potable water to the Old City area along with Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) requirement.

The project implementation agreement was signed on July 5, 2021, whereas the civil work would be kicked start this year and would be completed in 12 months

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,
"Karamay City, China Aid to 'Pakistan Brothers'." Chinese Civilians in Action Donation Activity". 
Karamay City actively responded to the donation activity initiative of "Aid Pakistan" and Chinese Civilians in Action initiated by the Chinese People's Association for Friendship with Foreign Countries, and provide 200,000 yuan worth of aid materials to the disaster area, including sleeping bags, tents and other winter-proof items.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..,.
Chinese flood control experts in Pakistan conclude inspection tour​October 24, 2022

A delegation of Chinese disaster management experts submitted their preliminary report on the damage caused by the recent floods in Pakistan and suggested measures to prevent similar disasters in the future.

According to Gwadar Pro, an 11-member delegation led by Xu Xianbiao of the Department of Flood Control and Drought Relief of the Ministry of Emergency Management of China submitted the report after visiting various flood-affected areas of Pakistan.

The delegation also included experts from the Ministry of Water Resources of China and the Meteorological Administration of China.

According to the Gwadar Pro report, the heaviest rainfall since 1961 affected 84 districts, or one-third of Pakistan’s total area, affecting about 33 million people, or one-seventh of the country’s total population.

The report stated that Pakistan has not been able to deal with the post-disaster situation alone.

It said that southern parts of the country are still inundated, and waterlogged areas are prone to infectious diseases and people lack access to clean drinking water.

Homeless people living in shelters are in dire need of emergency assistance, it highlighted.

The report stated that crops have been destroyed over vast tracts of land and food shortages and hunger are being faced by the people.

Chinese team leader Xianbiao also shared China’s practical experience of flood control.

He said that the team would come out with its detailed report soon and hoped that the Chinese and Pakistani authorities would work together to deal with the situation.

The report called for better relief efforts to ensure food, clean water, clothing, medical aid and shelter to the affected people.

The report emphasised the speeding up of drainage in waterlogged areas and prioritising maintenance of lifeline installations to restore electricity and transportation infrastructure as well as production and livelihoods in flood-affected areas.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Humanitarian aid worth RMB 300,000 departed for Pakistan​ 
By Wang Kai | China Economic Net Oct 25, 2022



NANNING, Oct. 25 (China Economic Net)-A batch of humanitarian aid worth RMB 300,000 is on its way to Pakistan. Shipment of the supplies started last Friday and will arrive at the Karachi Port by sea.
The supplies, donated by the Red Cross Society of China Guangxi Branch, compose of 4,286 blankets to be distributed among the flood affectees in Pakistan.
A launching ceremony was held on this occasion.




_Launching Ceremony of Donation to Pakistan by the Red Cross Society of China Guangxi Branch [Photo provided to China Economic Net]_
Wang Lei, Executive Vice Chairman of the Red Cross Society of China Guangxi Branch, expressed his sincere sympathy to the people of Pakistan who suffered from the natural disaster. He hoped that the materials donated by the people of Guangxi could help them overcome the difficulties. He also wished an early recovery in the flood-hit areas.




_Wang Lei, Executive Vice Chairman of the Red Cross Society of China Guangxi Branch addressing the launching ceremony [Photo provided to China Economic Net]_
Ahmed Farooq, Deputy Chief of the Pakistani Embassy in China attended the ceremony online and expressed his thanks to the people of Guangxi.




_Ahmed Farooq, Deputy Chief of the Pakistani Embassy in China addressing the launching ceremony [Photo provided to China Economic Net]_
It is learned that the materials will be received by the National Disaster Management Authority of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif will visit China at Premier Li Keqiang’s invitation on Nov 1, the Foreign Office (FO) said on Wednesday.

It will be the prime minister’s first official visit of China since assuming office in April this year.

A high-level delegation, including Foreign Minister Bilawal Bhutto Zardari, will accompany him on the two-day tour.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585177251242385409
During his visit, PM Shehbaz will meet President Xi Jinping and hold delegation level talks with his Chinese counterpart.

According to the FO, the premier will be among the first leaders to visit China following the historic 20th National Congress of the Communist Party of China.

“Prime Minister’s visit represents the continuity of frequent leadership level exchanges between Pakistan and China,” the statement added.

PM Shehbaz made a similar two-day visit this week to Saudi Arabia where he met Crown Prince Mohammad bin Salman and attended the Saudi Future Investment Initiative Summit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.
Zhang Heqing张和清
@zhang_heqing
Oct 25

China welcomes the decision of the Financial Action Task Force (FATF) to remove Pakistan from its “grey list” and would like to send congratulations to Pakistan. This also shows international support and recognition of Pakistan’s endeavor in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Zonergy donates 530 portable solar systems for flood-hit people in Sindh​ 
By Khalid Aziz | Gwadar Pro Oct 28, 2022



ISLAMABAD, Oct 28 (Gwadar Pro)- China’s solar energy conglomerate Zonergy has donated and successfully delivered 330 units of 10 watts and 200 units of 60 watts portable solar devices for flood-affected families in Sindh province, the company said on Thursday.




Handing-over ceremony of Zonergy portable solar devices [Photo from Zonergy Twitter handle] 
The solar devices have been delivered via Provincial Disaster Management Authority (PDMA) Sindh, the company said. A handing-over ceremony was held between Director PDMA Sindh and Zonergy Management in which the PDMA Director expressed his sincere gratitude to Zonergy for its support to the disaster-stricken people in Pakistan.
Zonergy stands with the government and people of Pakistan in the difficult times and extends its full support to bring a better future, the company said.
Zonergy had earlier announced a total of Rs12 million worth of package for flood-hit people of Pakistan. The package included an RMB100,000 donation to Pakistani Embassy in China, Rs 6.4 million worth of portable solar energy devices and Rs 2.4 million worth of food supplies for the flood-hit people.
Zonergy is a major player in Pakistan’s solar energy sector, having installed a 300 megawatts solar power plant in Bahawalpur, Punjab. The company also intends further investments in Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif will leave for China on two-day official visit on November 1,20222. As per the details, the PM will visit China at the invitation of the State Council of the People’s Republic of China. 

A high-level delegation including Foreign Minister Bilawal Bhutto Zardari will accompany the premier during his visit on November 1st. Moreover, Pakistani Premiere will meet Chinese President Xi Jinping to discuss matters related to bilateral cooperation, and regional and global developments. 

The high-level delegation will also sign several MoUs in diverse areas to strengthen Pak-China long lasting friendship.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,
*China has thanked Pakistan armed forces for taking special measures to provide a safe and secure environment for China–Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) projects, and expressed hope for their timely completion.*

This was said by Chinese Defence Minister Wei Fenghe who met Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa who is on a two-day official visit to China, according to Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

Fenghe said that the development of CPEC is aimed at bringing more benefits and prosperity to both countries and termed Pak-China military cooperation as “an important pillar of bilateral relations”.

Fenghe conveyed to the COAS his grief over the devastation caused by ongoing floods in Pakistan and offered sincere condolence to the families of the victims.

“He [Fenghe] said China is willing to provide technical assistance for flood relief efforts in Pakistan and also appreciated Pakistan Army’s rescue and relief efforts in flood-affected areas,” ISPR said.

The COAS thanked the Chinese minister for his sentiments and continued support to Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

China has decided to donate 500 million RMB (Yuan) more for the flood victims in Pakistan, as per government sources.
China has announced the flood relief aid ahead of Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif’s state visit of the country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan - China Border..
Khunjerab ...











Khurram Shahzad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
*China will continue to support Pakistan in stabilising its financial situation

BEIJING: China will continue to support Pakistan in stabilising its financial situation, state media quoted China's President Xi Jinping as saying on Wednesday, during a visit by Pakistan's Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif to Beijing.*

China's central bank and the National Bank of Pakistan have signed a memorandum of cooperation recently for the establishment of RMB clearing arrangement in Pakistan, in a bid to facilitate the use of RMB for cross-border transactions by enterprises and financial institutions in both countries, the People's Bank of China (PBOC) said on Wednesday.


China and Pakistan should also move forward more effectively with the construction of their economic corridor, as well as accelerate the construction of infrastructure for the Gwadar Sea Port, Xi told Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif during their meeting at the Great Hall of the People.

China has been involved in major mining and infrastructure projects in Pakistan, including the deep-water Gwadar port, all part of the $65 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Xi added that the countries should work together to create conditions for the early implementation of the Mainline-1 (ML-1) railway upgrading project and the Karachi Circular Railway project.

China will also export technology for a 160 km/h high-speed railway train to Pakistan, state broadcaster _CCTV_ said on Wednesday.

The developments and projects in Pakistan, a longtime Chinese ally, are part of Xi's Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) to improve China's road, rail and sea routes with the rest of the world.

China welcomes Pakistan to expand high-quality agricultural exports to the country, and is willing to deepen cooperation in areas including the digital economy, e-commerce, photovoltaic and other new energy sources, Xi said.

Shehbaz was one of the first leaders to meet Xi since he secured in October a third term as leader of the ruling Communist Party.

*APP adds*

Meanwhile, Pakistan's state media _APP_ reported that President Xi assured continued support for Pakistan’s sustainable economic and strategic projects including the Main Line-1 (ML-1) rail track and announced an additional assistance package of RMB 500 million for the country’s flood relief efforts.

In a meeting held at the People’s Great Hall, the two leaders reaffirmed their mutual commitment to CPEC, and agreed that as a project of strategic importance, both sides would make joint efforts to “launch the ML-1 as an early harvest project under the CPEC framework”.

Both leaders also acknowledged the need for a mass-transit project in Karachi and agreed to finalise all formalities for the early launch of the Karachi Circular Railway.

The two leaders discussed cooperation across a range of issues, including defence, trade and investment, agriculture, health, education, green energy, science and technology, and disaster preparedness.

The two leaders exchanged views on the rapid transformation in the international environment, which had exacerbated economic challenges for developing countries.

They agreed that contemporary challenges like climate change, health pandemics, and growing inequalities needed unqualified cooperation among states, in accordance with the purposes and principles of the United Nations Charter.

Prime Minister Shehbaz and President Xi also acknowledged that a peaceful and stable Afghanistan would promote regional security and economic development and agreed that CPEC’s extension to Afghanistan would strengthen regional connectivity initiatives.

The prime minister also extended a warm invitation to President Xi to visit Pakistan at an early date, which the latter accepted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
PM Shehbaz, Chinese President Xi agree to strengthen cooperation on CPEC, strategic partnership​November 2, 2022

BEIJING, Nov 2 (APP): President Xi Jinping, in a meeting with Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif on Wednesday, assured China’s continued support for Pakistan’s sustainable economic and strategic projects including the Main Line-1 (ML-1) rail track and announced an additional assistance package of RMB 500 million for the country’s flood relief efforts.

In a meeting held here at the People’s Great Hall, the two leaders reaffirming their mutual commitment to China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) agreed that as a project of strategic importance, both sides would make joint efforts to “launch the ML-1 as an early harvest project under the CPEC framework”.

Both leaders also acknowledged the need for a mass-transit project in Karachi and agreed to finalize all formalities for the early launch of the Karachi Circular Railway.

They also appreciated the signing of a number of agreements covering a broad range of bilateral cooperation during the visit.

PM Shehbaz Sharif congratulated President Xi on his reelection as General Secretary of the 20th Central Committee of the Communist Party of China. He also thanked him for China’s invaluable assistance to Pakistan’s relief, rehabilitation and reconstruction efforts in the wake of the devastation caused by super floods in the country.

The two leaders reviewed the progress in Pakistan-China bilateral relations and exchanged views on regional and global issues of mutual interest. They reaffirmed their commitment to the All-Weather Strategic Cooperative Partnership between the two countries that has withstood the test of time. The two nations have stood firmly side by side, in realizing their shared vision of peace, stability, development and prosperity.

Reaffirming Pakistan’s unique historic ties with China and the salience of bilateral friendship for regional peace and stability, Prime Minister Shehbaz strongly emphasized that Pakistan-China friendship enjoyed complete consensus across the political spectrum in Pakistan and was a model of inter-state relations.

Paying tribute to President Xi’s leadership for China’s prosperity and his vision for strengthening bilateral relationship, the prime minister said that Pakistan drew inspiration from China’s socio-economic development and national resolve to the country’s progress and prosperity.

The two leaders discussed cooperation across a range of issues, including defence, trade and investment, agriculture, health, education, green energy, science and technology, and disaster preparedness.

The two leaders exchanged views on the rapid transformation in the international environment, which had exacerbated economic challenges for developing countries. They affirmed their shared belief in dialogue and cooperation based on equality and mutual benefit as critical for global peace and prosperity.

They agreed that contemporary challenges like climate change, health pandemics, and growing inequalities needed unqualified cooperation among states, in accordance with the purposes and principles of the United Nations Charter. There was complete unanimity of views between the two leaders.

Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif and President Xi Jinping also discussed key issues, pertaining to the region including the situation in Indian Illegally Occupied Jammu and Kashmir (IIOJK) and in Afghanistan.

Both leaders acknowledged that a peaceful and stable Afghanistan would promote regional security and economic development and agreed that CPEC’s extension to Afghanistan would strengthen regional connectivity initiatives.

The prime minister also extended a warm invitation to President Xi for visiting Pakistan at an early date, which the latter accepted graciously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.//./
At his weekly news briefing in Islamabad today, Foreign Office Spokesperson Asim Iftikhar said ," There is a renewed focus on the corridor’s infrastructure project.

He said it has been agreed to fast track implementation of ML-1 and Karachi Circular Railway projects. He said the mega project is aimed at socio economic development not only of Pakistan, but also the region and beyond.

The spokesperson said China will also provide three hundred thousand metric tonnes of Urea to Pakistan to support the country’s agricultural production.

Responding to a question, the Spokesperson said China’s position on Kashmir dispute has been consistent and very clearly articulated including in the recent joint statement signed during the visit of Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif to Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
ISLAMABAD-Pakistan and China have agreed on enhancing cooperation for export promotion under the umbrella of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) for meeting Pakistan’s ambitious export target of up to $250 billion in two phases.

The federal government has set an ambitious target for Medium-Term Export Roadmap (MTER) to speedily enhance Pakistani exports to the world to $100 billion in the first phase and to $250 billion in second phase, official documents available with The Nation revealed. Interestingly Pakistan had achieved an export target of $31.8b during last 75 years, and now wants to enhance it to $100b within next five years, and to $250b in the second phase of MTER. The enhancing of cooperation for export promotion under CPEC has been agreed between China and Pakistan.

The Ministry of Planning, Development & Special Initiatives has drafted an MoU aiming to enhance Pakistani exports in Phase-1 to $100 billion within a period of five years. The memorandum of understanding (MoU) aims to strengthen the mutual cooperation under CPEC through a dynamic arrangement focusing on the promotion of Pakistani exports. 

Under the MoU, both the countries to work and collaborate to develop a holistic Medium-Term Export Roadmap (MTER) to speedily enhance Pakistani exports to the world to $100 billion in the first phase and to $250 billion in second phase. It has been agreed to set up a Sub-Working Group under the existing CPEC Long Term Plan Joint Working Group (JWG) framework consisting of leading public and private sector experts to conceptualize and materialize the MTER. 

The JWG will evaluate the existing trade, industrial, and investment policies and work on tradable sectors which can contribute to the MTER targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=665289695214185

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.
China helps 35 Pakistani students to become e-commerce owners​Students were also taught Chinese language along with ways to access world’s biggest market with minimum investment

News Desk
November 22, 2022





PHOTO: EXPRESS

With the mutual cooperation of Islamabad and Beijing, a total of 35 Pakistani students have been able to become owners of e-commerce companies in the country.

According to_ Express News_, in order to inculcate the immaculate Chinese business expertise amongst the Pakistani students, a number of courses regarding e-commerce were offered to them.

With the help of Hunan Chemical, Vocational and Technical College, the first course was offered at Dawood University of Engineering and Technology (DUET). As a result of which, 35 Pakistani students learned e-commerce business and became owners of companies on the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) e-commerce platform.

The students were also taught the Chinese language along with ways to access the Chinese market with minimum investment.

DUET Vice-Chairman Dr Faizullah Abbasi said with the help of Lanzhou University,, the second round of courses is about to be introduced soon in order to enhance the BRI project between Pakistan and China.

“We are working with the education department of Gansu province and Lanzhou University in order to introduce the online BRI e-commerce classes,” he added.

The VC also said that the initiative will help in eliminating unemployment in Pakistan as well as opening up new foreign employment opportunities for students.
He further added that it will also enhance ties between the educational institutions of both nations.

On this occasion, the founder of EduCast Abdullah Butt said that in the next two years, a total of 10,000 Pakistani students will be given e-commerce training in the country.

Sindh Technical Board Chairman Dr Masroor Sheikh said that a total of three e-commerce courses are being offered and the duration of the courses is three months each. The module of the classes is to attend 32 hours of online and 32 hours of physical classes in order to complete the course.

He further added that students from all over Pakistan can get themselves enrolled in this programme after completing matriculation. The students will not only be taught the Chinese language and culture but also the pertinent Chinese laws and other business opportunities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bleek

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=665289695214185


A bunch of theives reading from the same repetitive script


----------



## Luosifen

Pakistan culture day celebrated in Beijing with colorful style​ 
By Staff Reporter | China Economic Net Nov 19, 2022






BEIJING, Nov.19 (China Economic Net)- The annual International Culture Day of the Pakistan Embassy College (PECB) was successfully celebrated in Beijing with colorful Pakistani styles today.
The event was dedicated to the celebrations of the 75-year of independence of Pakistan. A part of the proceeds collected during the event would also be donated to the flood victims of Pakistan.
Ambassadors and senior diplomats, officials, media representatives and students along with their families participated in this cultural gala. Around 27 countries had set up their national stalls to exhibit their cultural handcrafts, products and traditional cuisine. Cultural performances of various countries were also presented which were enjoyed by the guests.
In his address at the event, the Ambassador of Pakistan to China, Moin ul Haque appreciated the school management and the students for the successful organization of the event which had become PECB’s signature and popular event for the diplomatic and international community in China.
He noted that PECB was the first and the oldest international school in Beijing dedicated to imparting high-quality education to children of the expatriate community.
He said that students are the future leaders of our nations and encouraged them to continue their studies with diligence, determination, and honesty.









Pakistan culture day celebrated in Beijing with colorful style


BEIJING, Nov.19 (China Economic Net)- The annual International Culture Day of the Pakistan Embassy C




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
On 18th November 2022, the team of LONGi was invited to the Centre For Speech and Hearing in #Mardan to attend the ribbon-cutting ceremony for the donation of a 21KW Solar power system from LONGi. The students and teachers warmly welcomed the team. 

The solar system using LONGi 545M panels will produce enough electricity for the 205 students and 30+ staff, the system will also help solve the issue of load-shedding at the Centre, creating a better environment for the students to receive an education.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Pakistan, China agree to work together for disaster preparedness​November 16, 2022





ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and China have agreed to jointly increase the capacity of disaster preparedness and response to climate change.

A team of experts from China Meteorological Administration (CMA) has conducted the post-disaster assessment work in Pakistan and decided to further reinforce cooperation with the Pakistan Meteorological Department (PMD) for technical exchanges, according to a press release.

The 11-member team from the CMA carried out in-depth consultations to assist Pakistan in flood control.

CMA’s meteorological disaster risk expert, Gao Ge has said the CMA has been monitoring the occurrence of monsoon floods in Pakistan since June and collaborating with the PMD for flood monitoring and analysis and weather forecast.
The team travelled to Sindh, the most affected province due to floods, and collected information about the floods and shared flood control and disaster preparedness experience.

Meanwhile, Asian Development Bank (ADB) has initiated the process to rehabilitate roads, irrigation systems and communication infrastructure in flood-hit areas.

The ADB will rehabilitate a section of national highway (N5) between Sukkur and Hyderabad and bridges on national highways across Sindh, Balochistan and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The ‘Emergency Flood Assistance Project’ (EFAP) has been initiated with assistance from Japan Fund for Poverty Reduction.

According to the project details, 400km of highways and district roads will be rehabilitated and reconstructed in Sindh. 

Moreover, 85km of N-5, the busiest national highway between Sukkur and Hyderabad, and about 30 bridges of various types on national highways in Sindh, Balochistan and KP will also be rehabilitated.

The irrigation and drainage systems damaged by floods and the risk management infrastructure will be rehabilitated and reconstructed in KP and Balochistan, according to the project details.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
China ready to work with Pakistan to ensure regional peace: Chinese Defense Ministry Spokesman​November 25, 2022






BEIJING: China is willing to work with the Pakistani side to deepen cooperation in military training, joint exercises and military technology between the two militaries and contribute new strength to maintaining regional peace and stability, Chinese Defense Ministry Spokesman, Wu Qian said on Thursday.

“We are willing to work with the Pakistani side to earnestly implement the important consensus reached by the leaders of the two countries and maintain the momentum of high-level exchanges and visits between the two militaries, deepen cooperation in military training, joint exercises, military technology and other fields,” he said during his briefing held here.

He said that the Chinese side would also work with the Pakistani side to continue to push bilateral pragmatic cooperation in various fields to a new level, inject new impetus into the all-weather strategic cooperative partnership between the two countries, and contribute new strength to maintaining regional peace and stability.
The spokesman remarked that China and Pakistan were good friends, good partners and good brothers.

“Under the strategic guidance of the leaders of the two countries, the two countries have always supported each other and forged ahead, demonstrating the “iron core” friendship between China and Pakistan,” he added.

He said that the military relationship between the two countries was an important pillar of bilateral relations.

“In recent years, the two sides have continuously strengthened strategic coordination, deepened practical cooperation in various fields, enhanced their ability to jointly cope with various risks and challenges, and firmly maintained regional peace and stability,” he added.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
“With the implementation of new financial currency arrangement by converting Chinese currency “RMB” directly into Pakistan rupee without involving the US dollar” says Liao Longtai.

China's investors can save 0.5 million Pakistan rupee on every transaction of Rs. 10 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

POWERCHINA distributing books, stationery to students​ 
By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Nov 25, 2022







_Photo by POWERCHINA social media team._
KARACHI: To equip the local youth with tools of education, the Power Construction Corporation of China (POWERCHINA) in Pakistan, has distributed various books, stationery, etc. amongst 20 students.
The students hail from the nearby areas of Artistic 50MW Wind Power Project, Thatta Sindh.
According to an official statement, during the construction of the wind farm, POWERCHINA has actively helped improve the conditions of local schools in Pakistan. “The Staff has brought various books, stationery, and daily necessities to 20 students of the elementary school,” reads the statement. A boy named Israr couldn’t help smiling when receiving the necessities, and shyly whispered to the volunteers: “Shukriya, Shukriya”, which means “Thank you”, according to the statement.
POWERCHINA has built more than ten schools in Pakistan, held volunteer activities, supported teacher recruitments, and helped hundreds of children return to school.


----------



## ghazi52

National animal of Pakistan...


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,
China-Pakistan Science and Technology cooperation center inaugurated in Beijing​November 29, 2022





*BEIJING: *In a milestone move to boost bilateral cooperation in science and technology (S&T), an S&T cooperation centre was launched in a webinar held in Beijing on Monday.

The S&T centre was initiated by the Zhongguancun Belt and Road Industrial Promotion Association (ZBRA) and Pakistan’s Special Technology Zone Authority (STZA).
Speaking at the forum, Pakistan’s Ambassador to China Moinul Haque said that information technology emerged as an important area of China-Pakistan cooperation during the recent visit of Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif, as reflected in the establishment of the S&T joint working group under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The envoy added that the S&T centre would be a significant move towards enhanced bilateral cooperation.

In his speech, ZBRA President Zhang Xiaodong mentioned that “taking the centre as a platform, we will mobilise all parties in China and Pakistan, especially hi-tech enterprises and institutions, to develop and gather resources for science and technology cooperation”.

He added that a delegation of Chinese S&T enterprises would be formed for a visit to Pakistan next year for in-depth field investigation.

Terming the S&T centre a “liaison office for Chinese enterprises”, an STZA officer noted that apart from boosting innovations, people-to-people and student-to-student cooperation channels, the centre will also build a business-to-business platform for the transfer of technology, collaboration and cross-border investments.
It is learnt that the centre will focus on cooperation in the fields of artificial intelligence, big data, cloud computing, robotics, financial technology, blockchain and biotechnology.


----------



## Luosifen

Chinese medical team concluded 14-day aid in Pakistan​ 
By Wang Kai | China Economic Net Nov 30, 2022







_Chinese expert team provides free medical care to the flood affectees in Khaipur. [Photo provided to China Economic Net]_
GUILIN, Nov. 29 (China Economic Net)-“After the 14-day aid in Pakistan, we are ready to continue giving full play to our professional strengths and enhance exchanges with Pakistan and contribute to the reconstruction of Pakistan’s health system”, said Mr. Huang Wenxin, head of China (Guangxi) Medical Expert Team for Aiding Pakistan in Flood Relief.
The team has concluded its work in Pakistan from Oct. 28 to Nov. 11 for post-flood medical treatment and infectious disease prevention
During the trip, the expert team, consisting of experts on gastroenterology, infectious diseases, respiratory medicine, dermatology, general surgery, nursing, monitoring, analysis and prevention of infectious diseases, drinking water sanitation, mosquito vector monitoring and transmission, environmental elimination, and laboratory testing, visited Islamabad, Karachi, and the badly-hit Khaipur District in Sindh Province.
In Gambat Relief Camp, the team donated medical supplies to Khaipur, including antibiotics and antiviral drugs for respiratory tract infections and infectious diarrhea, dermatological topical medication for infection, anti-allergy medicine, anti-diarytic medicine, mosquito repellent medicine, antimalarial medicine, malaria detection kits, protective clothing, medical masks, etc.




_Chinese expert team donates medical supplies urgently needed in the disaster area to the Khaipur health office. [Photo provided to China Economic Net]_
Experts in the team together with local doctors provided free medical care to the flood affectees. “We also checked the water source and impact of mosquitoes and flies in the camp, and discussed with the health officials of Heilbul County on how to strengthen health education for the flood victims and promote a healthy lifestyle”, Mr. Huang Wenxin told China Economic Net (CEN).




_Chinese expert team provides free medical care to the flood affectees in Khaipur. [Photo provided to China Economic Net]_
“I’m deeply impressed by the patients saying thanks to us, the hospitable local doctors, and the full support from local health officials and security personnel”, Mr. Huang Wenxin recalled.
The team also met with Pakistan’s national and local health and disaster management authorities and put forward suggestions on post-disaster medical treatment, sanitation and epidemic prevention. It is suggested that national health campaign, medium- and long-term plans regarding the construction of hydraulic projects, and epidemic surveillance can be carried out to improve urban and rural sanitation, enhance the capacity for flood control, drought resistance, and disaster prevention, and control epidemics effectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.
> ISLAMABAD-Pakistan and China have agreed on enhancing cooperation for export promotion under the umbrella of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) for meeting Pakistan’s ambitious export target of up to $250 billion in two phases.
> 
> The federal government has set an ambitious target for Medium-Term Export Roadmap (MTER) to speedily enhance Pakistani exports to the world to $100 billion in the first phase and to $250 billion in second phase, official documents available with The Nation revealed. Interestingly Pakistan had achieved an export target of $31.8b during last 75 years, and now wants to enhance it to $100b within next five years, and to $250b in the second phase of MTER. The enhancing of cooperation for export promotion under CPEC has been agreed between China and Pakistan.
> 
> The Ministry of Planning, Development & Special Initiatives has drafted an MoU aiming to enhance Pakistani exports in Phase-1 to $100 billion within a period of five years. The memorandum of understanding (MoU) aims to strengthen the mutual cooperation under CPEC through a dynamic arrangement focusing on the promotion of Pakistani exports.
> 
> Under the MoU, both the countries to work and collaborate to develop a holistic Medium-Term Export Roadmap (MTER) to speedily enhance Pakistani exports to the world to $100 billion in the first phase and to $250 billion in second phase. It has been agreed to set up a Sub-Working Group under the existing CPEC Long Term Plan Joint Working Group (JWG) framework consisting of leading public and private sector experts to conceptualize and materialize the MTER.
> 
> The JWG will evaluate the existing trade, industrial, and investment policies and work on tradable sectors which can contribute to the MTER targets.


I still don't understand how they're gonna achieve this when they've done nothing to improve the export situation. If anything, things have gotten far worse for exporters, and exports are DOWN across the board.


----------



## Luosifen

APCEA donated 400 tents to flood-hit areas across Pakistan​ 
By Fatima Javed | Gwadar Pro Dec 7, 2022



ISLAMABAD, Dec. 7 (Gwadar Pro) - All-Pakistan Chinese Enterprises Association (APCEA) with contribution of its members donated 400 tents to Islamabad Women Chamber of Commerce and Industry (IWCCI) and Jamhoori Wattan Party (JWP) Baluchistan for the flood affected areas of the country. The donation ceremony was held at the Chinese Embassy in Islamabad.
In a tweet APCEA maintained that China and Pakistan continue to stand firm in times of crisis. During the ceremony, Vice Chairman APCEA, Sun Youcheng remarked Pakistan-China friendship has always stood the test of time, in the face of all disasters.
He also shared APCEA contributed Rs15.5 million to the Prime Minister’s Flood Relief Fund 2022 in August and since then it had launched various rounds of donations. He also expressed his gratitude to IWCCI and JWP for their valuable assistance in this regard.
President IWCCI, Rizwana Asif expressed her most hearty gratitude to the government of China and the business community for their consistent support in these testing times.


----------



## ghazi52

./././
China offers $112.33 mln financial grant, $14 mln in-kind support for flood relief​December 12, 2022






ISLAMABAD, Dec 11 (APP): China has offered Pakistan, a cash grant worth US$112.33 million for post-flood reconstruction activities, besides sending the in-kind support worth of $14.06 million (100 million RMB).

Besides the Chinese government grant and in-kind support, the additional support also came from China including 100 million RMB ($14.05 million) from the Chinese Army, 125 million RMB ($17.57 million) from the Chinese People’s Association, 17 million RMB ($2.39 m) to Embassy of Pakistan in China, 2.1 million RMB ($0.3 million) by Red Cross Society of China and US$0.067 million were provided by All Pakistani Chinese Enterprises Association, according to official documents.

In September the Chinese government committed to provide grant assistance of $42.13 million (300 million RMB) under the agreement on Economic and technical cooperation signed on March 30, 2022, between the governments of China and Pakistan for post-disaster reconstruction.
Similarly, another MoU was signed on November 02, 2022, in China for the provision of a grant worth $70.2 million for post-disaster reconstruction in flood-hit areas of Pakistan.


As per details of the in-kind support, the documents show that so far China has dispatched 8 flights, and 9 commercial consignments carrying 13000 tents, 10,000 blankets, 1000 boxes of cookies, and 10 tons of tomatoes.

The consignments were received on August 30 to September 23 and the receiving authority was National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA).

By land, China send 200 tonnes of onions on September 11 through the Khanjarab border, GB, the document added.

Likewise, by sea China sent three ships in the first batch carrying 15 containers with 77,000 blankets, 9000 boxes of compressed biscuits, and 3,300 water purifiers. in the first batch.

In the second batch, China sent 15 containers carrying 5000 tents while in the third batch the country dispatched 60 containers carrying 23,000 blankets, 10,000 emergency sleeping bags, 8000 tents, 15000 folding beds, 500 gasoline generator sets, and 1500 cotton tents.

Besides, the in-kind support, the Chinese government also offered to send two technical teams (disaster assessment, medical and public health) to help the government of Pakistan in the immediate rescue and relief activities and in the subsequent rehabilitation and reconstruction process.

The disaster assessment team arrived in Pakistan on October 11 and left on October 21, whereas the medical team arrived on October 28 and will depart on November 11, 2022, the document added.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## Luosifen

Book on Pakistani scholars’ student days in China launched​ 
By Mariam Raheem | Gwadar Pro Dec 15, 2022







BEIJING, Dec 16 (Gwadar Pro) - China-Pakistan relationship has proven to be time-tested and unbreakable, and has grown stronger with each passing year. In recent years, bilateral cooperation between China and Pakistan has increased many-fold in all fields, especially in the areas of science, technology, economy and education.
This was stated by Prof. Akram Muhammad Shaikh, Director General of Pakistan Scientific and Technological Information Centre (PASTIC), at the online launch of a book on China-Pakistan friendship today. Titled ‘In Quest of Knowledge’, the book is a compilation of the stories of 20 Pakistani scholars during their student days in China.
Speaking at the launch, the professor also highlighted that around 274 Chinese universities offer scholarships to international students each year, as reported by the China Scholarship Council. Currently, almost 28,000 Pakistani students are enrolled in several Chinese universities, benefiting from the world-class arts, intellectual and academic facilities. The rise in the number of students from Pakistan is mainly due to a series of policies introduced by the Chinese government.
The event was organised by the Pakistan Study Center at Beijing Technology and Business University (BTBU), in collaboration with the ECO Science Foundation. Chairing the session, BTBU Executive Director Dr Di Yuna, who is also the co-editor of the book, briefed that Pakistani students in China are important emissaries of Sino-Pak friendship and play an important role in Sino-Pak cooperation.
“To enhance mutual understanding between the youth of China and Pakistan, we have jointly published this book together with the National Nanoscience Center of Chinese Academy of Sciences (NCNST) and PASTIC. We will also present the books to relevant institutions to enhance mutual understanding,” added Di.
Dr. Kamran Amin, Postdoc of the China Academy of Sciences (CAS), who is the initiator, mentioned that college for some of the students profiled in this book was a time of intense learning, personal growth and self-discovery, where they faced and overcame challenges and forged lasting connections and friendships. He explained, “through their reflections, we get a glimpse into their experiences, their hopes, their dreams and their plans for the future. Their tenacity, ambition and dedication to learning inspire us. It is hoped that the book will serve as a source of information to inspire and guide more Pakistani students who want to study in China.”
In a foreword to the book, H.E. Moin ul Haque, Pakistani Ambassador to China, wrote that the Pakistani alumni of Chinese universities are serving at important positions in reputed multinational companies in China and worldwide. A significant number of such students are also engaged in many Chinese companies working on CPEC/BRI projects in Pakistan and thus serving as the true ambassadors of Pakistan-China friendship.
The Ambassador is hopeful that ‘In Quest of Knowledge’ would become an inspiration for many more similar endeavours and become a source of guidance for young Pakistanis who wish to embark on the journey of knowledge and wisdom in China.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Pakistan, China to enhance collaboration​Discussions to encourage B2B engagement between Chinese investors and their local counterparts

Express 
December 17, 2022

Pakistan and China are set to enhance collaboration for rapid industrialisation in Punjab, especially for encouraging B2B engagement between Chinese investors and their local counterparts.

China’s Consul General to Lahore Zhao Shiren during his visit to the Punjab Board of Investment and Trade (PBIT) held discussions on different areas for increasing cooperation between the two sides.

Zhao appreciated efforts of the former and current industries secretary for promoting the relocation of labour-intensive industries from China to Punjab by leveraging a strong network of Special Economic Zones across the province both in the public and private sectors.

He assured complete support and other steps to encourage Chinese investors to relocate to Punjab and form partnerships with the local investors.


----------



## Luosifen

Chinese company to provide free cancer screenings for 10,000 Pakistani women​ 
By Staff Reporter | Gwadar Pro Dec 23, 2022






Landing Med AI screening devices being loaded for Pakistan [Photo provided to China Economic Net] 
WUHAN, Dec. 23 (China Economic Net)-Recently, Landing Med, a medical technology company based in Wuhan, China, dispatched three self-developed cervical cancer screening devices along with 5,000 sets of supporting consumable items to Pakistan. With these AI-powered devices, 10,000 Pakistani women will receive free cervical cancer screening and early diagnosis of tumors.
This is the first batch of devices under the China-Pakistan AI Cervical Cancer Screening Program. In the future, more will be provided to Pakistan. Landing Med will also establish a Cloud Diagnostic Research Center for Akbar Niazi Teaching Hospital to provide nationwide cervical cancer screening in Pakistan.
Compared with artificial diagnosis, AI screening excels in speed and accuracy. Even an experienced pathologist can only examine up to 100 cell slides a day. In addition, some pathological cells that do not show obvious changes in the early stage may be missed when being observed through the microscope. The AI-powered screening device, on the other hand, can automatically find traces of cancer cells in digitized images within minutes based on decades of manually accumulated diagnosis data and algorithm models.
According to Sun Xiaorong, founder and President of Landing Med, as Pakistan has a huge population, there is a large number of women who need cervical cancer screening. In this regard, efficient testing methods are required to enhance coverage.
To benefit women in remote areas with scarce medical resources, the company has developed a 5G+AI cloud diagnosis platform where experts from over ten countries can hold consultations on reports uploaded to the cloud platform, which saves patients the trouble of repeatedly visiting the hospital for sample collection and report analysis.
The China-Pakistan AI Cervical Cancer Screening Program started in 2019 on the ninth meeting of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor Joint Cooperation Committee when two think tanks of the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences signed an MoU with Pakistan’s Ministry of Health to jointly provide AI cervical cancer screening services in Gwadar Port and other cities in Pakistan. Landing Med signed an agreement with its Pakistani partner in November 2021 to execute the program. 









Chinese company to provide free cancer screenings for 10,000 Pakistani women


Landing Med AI screening devices being loaded for Pakistan [Photo provided to China Economic Net]&nb




gwadarpro.pk


----------



## Luosifen

China-Pakistan Youth Community brings warmth to GB​ 
By Mariam Raheem | Gwadar Pro Dec 23, 2022



GILGIT, Dec. 23 (Gwadar Pro) - In awe of the imposing mountains and the inescapably cold winter, the China-Pakistan Youth Exchange Community paid a three-day visit to the Gilgit Baltistan region and handed over 1,700 packages of food, tarpaulins, quilts, blankets and other supplies to the local people.




_ Materials distribution launching ceremony_
Following the recent biblical floods, a significant number of GB people are living in tents and makeshift wooden houses as their homes have been devastated by the deluge. 
Standing by the people of GB, the China-Pakistan Youth Exchange Community distributed the second batch of relief supplies to Gilgit, supported by the Tencent Charitable Foundation and the China Foundation for Rural Development. Relief supplies were distributed in the areas of Gilgit, Ghizer, Khunjerab, Hunza, Nagar and other areas.




_China-Pakistan Youth Exchange Community distributing supplies in Gilgit_
Accompanied by officials from the local governments and chambers of commerce, the community drove for nearly four hours to the Ghizer district, to distribute anti-disaster and cold-weather supplies to 800 families. 
Qurban Ali, Chairman of the Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI) Capital Office, lauded the China-Pakistan Youth Exchange Community for its long-term assistance to Pakistan. 
The community was warmly welcomed and received at the office of the GB Disaster Management Authority (GB-DMA). Zaheer Uddin Babar, Deputy Director of the Authority, briefed the community on the situation in Gilgit and the difficulties faced by the affected people. He also revealed the measures taken by the Gilgit government to rehabilitate the flood victims. He hoped that the community could cooperate with more public welfare organizations to help the affected Pakistanis in their long-term recovery.
In Nagar district, where a large number of houses and buildings were destroyed by the floods, the community distributed materials to 400 affected families. Relief supplies were also provided to 500 affected families in Hunza, Khunjerab. Mr. Irshad Sadan, Vice President of the Nagar Chamber of Commerce and Industry, expressed his gratitude to the community for the timely help extended by China to the people of Gilgit. 
"This event exhibits a strong brotherly friendship between China and Pakistan. I hope the baton of love from China will help them rebuild their homeland as soon as possible. I also hope that this love can cascade into the sea of charity and strengthen the deep friendship between China and Pakistan," concluded Ma Bin, the focal person of the China-Pakistan Youth Exchange Community.









China-Pakistan Youth Community brings warmth to GB


GILGIT, Dec. 23 (Gwadar Pro) - In awe of the imposing mountains and the inescapably cold winter, the




gwadarpro.pk


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..


----------



## Luosifen

First-ever Pak-China food festival soon


ISLAMABAD-President of All Pakistan Chinese and Overseas Youth Federation, Aasma Ismail Butt on Mond




gwadarpro.pk





First-ever Pak-China food festival soon​ 
By Staff Reporter | nation Jan 2, 2023



ISLAMABAD-President of All Pakistan Chinese and Overseas Youth Federation, Aasma Ismail Butt on Monday said the Federation would organize the first-ever Pak China Mega Food Festival from its platform to highlight the cultural cuisine of both friendly nations. She said the festival would have stalls containing traditional foods of Pakistan and China. The purpose of the festival was to further strengthen Pakistan-China friendship by introducing each other’s food culture and traditional delights for public awareness. She expressed her prayers and best wishes for the success of Pakistan and the Federation at the beginning of the New Year 2023. “We have to work together for the security and development of the country. The decades-long friendship between Pakistan and China is getting deeper and stronger with every passing day,” she added.


----------

